# Metropolis (The World in Waiting) - Chapter One



## Phoenix (May 30, 2005)

Deep within the darkened alleyway a glistening pair of eyes looked out into the streets beyond.  In the sprawling streets that crowded the city, people could easily disappear, swallowed up by the city and devoured by civilization.
Even in the darkness of night, with dark clouds loosing its cold rain upon the streets, people still walked the labyrinth of the city, intent on their individual purposes.  In a city of ten million people, it is inevitable that somebody is always watching you.
The figure sat in the rain for hours, watching the streets beyond.  Then its eyes slowly faded, and were gone, lost to the night.  Naught was left in the alley but a small pile of ragged clothes suitable for a child, soaking in the refuse of others.

****

Lightning lanced across the sky briefly, striking the large iron pole that rested atop a structure of massive size that seemed to break free of the sprawling city streets far below.  The temple dedicated Zsath, the Ghostking can be seen by all for miles within the city, and is a symbol to all for many things, be it power, wealth, or simply the inevitability of death.
Deep within the walls thousands come to pay homage in the hope that the deity may grant them a peace in death that they have not found in life.  The street level of the building is open always to the masses that find their way into the temple at all times of the day and night.
It is said that the Spiritbanker is always open for business.
Within the temple proper, upon a lone balcony that looks over the masses that gather with their sacrifices of food, monies or prayers, a slender figure watches.  Her pale white skin and jet black hair sets a contrast that her parents always told her was a blessing from their Highness, the Ghostking.  Resting upon an expensive divan, stroking the mottled preserved fur of a tiny skeletal kitten, the young priestess waits.
Beside her the air shimmers for a moment, tiny droplets of ice form as an intense cold freezes the most air before dropping to the ground, and a shimmering apparition forms.
The ghostly form of the priest Vrisse’s voice was monotone, as if death had removed all expression from him.
“Good evening Alexis, I’m glad to see that you could meet me here.  It is such a long way to your families chambers.”  
“Now that you’ve completed you studies in the prayers of the Eighth Lore, I think that perhaps we should go on tonight and speak further about the necromantic effects upon new tissue formation created by mystical effects, the results are somewhat different to what you training might have…”
The ghostly form continues on with his lecture, hardly noticing his ward’s mood, or her longing to see the world…

****

There was a small popping sound, enough warning that allowed the tattered figure to run.  The fecal blockage had backed up the tunnels in this area of the city for days, god knows what had started it, but it was preventing the valuable sewage from feeding into the farms far downstream.
Twitchy had found it, though he always had had a nose for these things, but as soon as Taran had laid eyes on the wall of filth he could tell that it was unstable.  The rain water filtering in from the city above was going to fix his problem for him, sooner than he thought.
The filth exploded into the tunnel less than a minute after the warning, a wave of excrement washed down towards the small druid whose small legs were carrying him as fast as they could away from an extremely messy impending doom…

****

In the dirty light of his office, Hound winced.  He was expecting something like this.
”What in the Hells do you mean you need 100 golden royals for ‘expenses’!”
The large robust man was a client, a well-to-do client whose daughter needed to be retrieved from the Apartments after she had fled there with a boyfriend.  Or something like that anyway.
Mr Zimmerman loved his daughter very much, in the way that he could dress her up in fancy clothes and take her to business functions and balls.  If it was heard that she was ‘slumming’ it, he would look very foolish indeed.
That said, for Mr Zimmerman, 100 royals was 100 royals…he could always make another daughter, or buy one.

****

Naten sighed.  In the middle of the dark street with rain pouring down soaking everything in sight, crowds pushed past him to get out of the cold for the night.  Not one of them stopped to look down at the shattered body of the small child that lay in awkward angles in the middle of the street.  The carriage probably rode right over him without even noticing, it happened all too often in the city.  Reaching into his pocket, he used a piece of charcoal to cross off another name from his list.  
He knew that someone was watching him.  In the city, someone was always watching you.  He was hiding in the alley to his right, less that forty feet away.  He was in no rush to show himself, and Naten could see his symbol of Urbanus quite clearly.


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2005)

Taren hops on Twitchy and spurs his faithful rat on faster.  Looking back, he casts Entangle, hoping to slow down the flow of water with an overgrowth of vines, moss, and lichen.  "Faster Twitchy, Faster" he spurs as the rat breaks into a run.

OOC:
[sblock]I'm breaking this down into rounds, because it seems appropriate.
First Taren will hop on Twitchy and spur Twitchy to move.
Next, Taren will cast Entangle behind him, hoping that the overgrowth will impede and calm down the water (Not sure if it will work, but seems like a good idea).  Twitchy will keep moving.
Then, Taren will spur Twitchy to run, hoping to gain as much distance as they can.
[/sblock]


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 31, 2005)

She's very distant, tonight, as her mentor explains the intricacies of the necromantic arts to her.  Her mind isn't with her body, and she's in another world.  Vrisse's ghostly body hangs over her, and his voice is a droning monotone.  His words seem to pass through her, and she lets out a sigh.  The undead is deep into his lecture, mid-sentence, when Alexis finally speaks.  She doesn't even seem aware that she's interrupting him...

"Vrisse," she begins, looking up and through the apparition, "I want to go to the city.  I want to see the people we're helping."  She is silent after her short statement, and looks up to her mentor expectantly.


----------



## Cathoi (May 31, 2005)

_Can't make a damn move in this area without Outreach on my tracks. Pike it, least this time there'll be someone to dispose of the body._

*Naten sighs into his collar and stows the list in a dry place while slicking back his rain soaked hair, he grunts under the weight of the dead child he hefts onto his shoulders. Naten walks with slow detatchment towards the alley, setting his eyes on the dryest portion of an overflowing gutter. He stretches against a wall and lays the body next to him, careful to keep the corpse out of the muck. A long stare at the crowds milling towards employment makes the muck seem like a zomie march, each face is drawn inward against the rain, each are unwilling to look anywhere save their next step into the eroding streets.*

_Right pal, I trudged into "your" alley, now be a gentleman and introduce yourself_

*A hidden glance at the priest confirms Naten's thougths, the tattered blue robe and its hunched occupant almost crawling against the wall as it crept towards him with all the subtlety of a tunnel delver. Whatever advantage of ambiguity he had in this quarter was now moot, the cleric had better got some news to spill on the Kerby Street boys(1). He turns to look the not quite so quietly creeping preist*

"We'll, you been tailing me for two districts and three weeks, you've likely kept kip in a few of places I have as well, means you've seen as much of the stink side of 'City as me, least for now." 

*Naten looks closer at the old priest, a beard that was once kept neat and braided was now tattered and wild, robes made of expensive dyes were covered in grime and excrement* 

_this guy is a beuracrat, a paper pushing hero wanna be, I must be higher then I thought on the orders watch list...either that or the Dons and Cabal were just that maliscious._

_*_Naten fishes a loaf of Gzanite (Frech) bread from his pack, breaking one side in half and offering it to the priest.*

"Look old swamper, you invited me to this hole, you led me to exactly what your order said would be here, but we both know that you coulda "met" with me at any point since I left the wreckage of Collise, so lets cut the game's eh? I've got no more ties with the Dons or with their cronies, what does Outreach want with me?"

*Meanwhile rain continues to pelt down on the streets and the stones, worn and weary cloaks and Gzanite bread, and onto the corpse of a child.  Mixing crumbs and debris into the muddy flowing water, turning the city cobbles brown with entropy and exposure to the surrounding jaded humanity*

OOC1):-Kerby Street Boys-A gang of local ruffians and clutists, necro-freaks and witch doctor wanna-be's, they're named for the street on which they're formed which is said to contain dozens of Crawling Heads, each harmless but crazed with undeath. New rumours have said that the gang has a sudden new ability to mark the best times for raids, and might even have a new member that can open holes in the city. Naten's convinced that they bagged one of his Orphans.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 31, 2005)

*Ghost*

Ghost squints up at the imposing figure of Zimmerman, the man looks uncomfortable in his expensive clothes and unfamiliar, low class surroundings. The air is heavy with the smoke from the pungent cigar that Ghost rolls between his teeth. The magical light spluttering on the wall casts his face in shadows.

OOC: Diplomacy roll 

"Damn it Zimmerman, you knew when you hired me for this job there would be expenses. Do you have any idea how dangerous The Apartments are? How many people in there are looking to make a quick Royal? It doesn't help any that I was born there, I may have a few contacts but the place is so fluid that those contacts are just as likely to be dead the next time I need them as alive. It takes Royals to grease the palms of the 'Parties. The longer we debate these expenses the less chance you have of seeing your daughter alive and whole!" 

OOC: Failing that a Bluff roll

"Ok Zimmerman, you can leave her to rot for all I care. I'm already considerably out of pocket on this job. Go on, go ahead and 'train' up another daughter, see if that doesn't cost you more than 100 Royals in tailors and deportment lessons. I have work to do for that hard arse Burke and it is suffering because of these efforts on your behalf."

Ghost rocks back carefully on his seat, his eyes never leaving the face of the rich merchant that stands glowering before him. Quickly he drops the chair back to the floor and rises gracefully. He strides purposefully to the door and pulls it open.

"You leaving Zimmerman or are we going to keep talking?"

OOC: 'Parties is slang for those who live in The Apartments


----------



## Phoenix (May 31, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taren hops on Twitchy and spurs his faithful rat on faster.  Looking back, he casts Entangle, hoping to slow down the flow of water with an overgrowth of vines, moss, and lichen.  "Faster Twitchy, Faster" he spurs as the rat breaks into a run.
> 
> OOC:
> [sblock]I'm breaking this down into rounds, because it seems appropriate.
> ...




As the wall of liquid stench poured down towards the small druid and his companion, Taren leaps for Twichy's back to make a fast getaway, unfortunately such bravery can easily come unstuck.
It wasn't really Twichy's fault, he was surprised to find a large moving weight thrown on his back, pushing his stomach into the cobblestone floor of the sewer.  The tumbling through the moist earth that padded the hard stone floor was the least of their troubles as they both came to an ungraceful stop.
Taren and Twichy were used to the stench of the sewer farms, in fact both had fallen into the syrup pits which held the tar-like extract that some of the farmers produced for construction companies on the surface.  But this was a unique experiance.
The crushing sensation hit them both almost automatically, before Taren could even try to use the magic that he had prepared in his mind.  The smell of three days of...somewhat fresh...refuse overcame the two companions instantly.  Lifted off their feet and thrown into the mix of rainwater, street filth, and other objects that battered, smeared and lodged themselves into them, the two were blinded by the rush.
The submerged battering seemed to last forever, and Taren's lungs began to burn with the need for the relative fresh oxygen he was accustomed to.  But the momentum of the water did not last long, and soon the two were sliding upon a slick brown-grey surface as the water pushed them roughly into a large chamber containing numerous entry points.
Through the haze that clouded his eyes Taren could see somebody looking over him as he lay on his back catching his breath, though his eyes were still crusted over with fresh filth.


[sblock] Ride check (fast mount) +16 - Failure 
Swim check (stormy water) +18 - Failure 
Subdual damage - 1pt (both you and Twitchy)
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (May 31, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> She's very distant, tonight, as her mentor explains the intricacies of the necromantic arts to her.  Her mind isn't with her body, and she's in another world.  Vrisse's ghostly body hangs over her, and his voice is a droning monotone.  His words seem to pass through her, and she lets out a sigh.  The undead is deep into his lecture, mid-sentence, when Alexis finally speaks.  She doesn't even seem aware that she's interrupting him...
> 
> "Vrisse," she begins, looking up and through the apparition, "I want to go to the city.  I want to see the people we're helping."  She is silent after her short statement, and looks up to her mentor expectantly.




Vrisse's ethereal body drifts forward to stand between where the young priestess rests and the congregation that gathers below.  His face twists to what Alexis knows well as a mixture of disappointment and worry, Vrisse had used this face far to many times before.

"You are still young my dear, what would your parents think if I allowed you to wander the streets unprotected.  If you were simply killed out there it would not be such a worry, but so many horrible things may happen to you."

Vrisse's body faded into a fine mist for a moment before reforming, this time with his back to the young priestess.

"But if that is what you require my dear, I shall inform the Herders* to pack your things immediately.  The carriage will be brought around, and I shall have our usual retained bodyguards placed in waiting for you.  You may have to wait a few hours for the proper incantations to be placed upon your transportation, but I'm sure that you can spend that time studying up on the test you will be sitting next week.  I hope you have been looking at your anti-anatomy notes I left you in your room."

[sblock]
* Herders are very similar to porters in the outside world, but with one very important difference.  When acolytes of Zsath first learn to channel the energies necessary to control lesser undead creatures, they are put to task in the temple to practice the arts.  Herders control the undead that do the mindless tasks, the packing, lifting, scrubbing, allowing the Herders to slowly master their arts and move onto other things.  Then again sometimes Herders can simply be priests or priestesses that have wronged a powerful cleric of a higher order...

[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (May 31, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> _*_Naten fishes a loaf of Gzanite (Frech) bread from his pack, breaking one side in half and offering it to the priest.*
> 
> "Look old swamper, you invited me to this hole, you led me to exactly what your order said would be here, but we both know that you coulda "met" with me at any point since I left the wreckage of Collise, so lets cut the game's eh? I've got no more ties with the Dons or with their cronies, what does Outreach want with me?"
> 
> *Meanwhile rain continues to pelt down on the streets and the stones, worn and weary cloaks and Gzanite bread, and onto the corpse of a child.  Mixing crumbs and debris into the muddy flowing water, turning the city cobbles brown with entropy and exposure to the surrounding jaded humanity*




From the dirty alleyway the ragged priest shuffelled across without a word to stare at the body of the young child.  Shacking his head slowly his hard eyes look up to catch Naten's, and the expression on his face is far from pleased.

"Mr Keha.  We are confident that you connection with the Dons have been severed, what we are not confident about is our faith in you to find and protect the children that you have brought it upon yourself to protect.  We would like you to succeed in your mission, but the fact is that you have not given us much in the way of securities.  Our relationship must be based on mutual trust, and seeing your actions, and their results, over the last few weeks has been less than impressive."

Bending down slowly, the priest slowly lifts the dead shild into his arms, cradling his head gently and unconsciously wiping grime from his forehead.

"We are not bad people Mr Keha, that is why we saved you from a fate you most likely deserved.  All we ask in return is that you help yourself, and us in the process."

"Now Mr Keha, our people have discovered something that you may wish to see.  Go to the Ivory Markets in Opulant, find the merchant Giante.  If you need more information than that, perhaps we have been mistaken about you."

With some considerable effort the priest waits a moment before slowly trudging off through the rain with the twisted lump of flesh in his arms.

[sblock]
Knowledge (local) +21 - Success

Ivory Markets - Opulant
Once a sprawing marketplace located on one of the dozens of docks that connect some of the larger trading areas of the city to each other, Opulent has suffered in the last decade after the commerce of human slavery was banned by the local House of Lords (a conglomeration of merchants that saw the use of undead labour cheaper).  Now Opulent deals primarily in minor trade goods, narcotics, and has a large meat market located directly on the water's edge.  Due to the nature of the desperate merchants (and former slavers) that still inhabit the area, it is said that there is a powerful underground market for forbidden items in the area, as long as you have the gold to afford them of course.

[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (May 31, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost rocks back carefully on his seat, his eyes never leaving the face of the rich merchant that stands glowering before him. Quickly he drops the chair back to the floor and rises gracefully. He strides purposefully to the door and pulls it open.
> 
> "You leaving Zimmerman or are we going to keep talking?"




Zimmerman's hefty frame heaves in rage and frustration, but something in your words makes him stall for a moment, doubting his own words and considering his possible expenses.

"Hrrmph..." His frown slowly turns into a great smile, and his anger dissapates into a false show of friendship.

"Mr Hound, I apologize for my impatience, it is just that I acquired my daughter at some expense only a month ago.  To have her run away already causes me some chargin, you must understand."

Zimmerman's meaty arm reaches across to land on Hound's shoulders in a half-embrace of friendship.  His hideous breath and body odour seem to leach out and cling to anything nearby, no doubt making the man hardly popular at parties if it were not for his wealth.

"I will give you until the end of the week my friend, that's four days.  If Stephanie is not returned to me by then, I will have to cancel the birthday party I had planned for her.  A lot of important people were coming to see her, so if she's not there she can rot in the Hells for all I care!"

Without breaking a smile, Zimmerman throws a card onto the table and slowly shuffles out into the hallway, only looking back briefly to light a fat cigar and laugh heartily.

The card clearly reads:

You have been cordially invited to celebrate the 8th birthday of Ms. Stephanie Zimmerman.

[sblock]
Diplomacy check (unfriendly) +13 - failure
Bluff check (opposed target DC 2) +9 - success
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The submerged battering seemed to last forever, and Taren's lungs began to burn with the need for the relative fresh oxygen he was accustomed to.  But the momentum of the water did not last long, and soon the two were sliding upon a slick brown-grey surface as the water pushed them roughly into a large chamber containing numerous entry points.
> Through the haze that clouded his eyes Taren could see somebody looking over him as he lay on his back catching his breath, though his eyes were still crusted over with fresh filth.
> 
> 
> ...



Taran wipes what he can out of his eyes as he slowly rises.  He justures a bit* and the filth cleans up somewhat on him and Twitchy.  He opens his eyes fully to make sure he and Twitchy are ok.  He turns to look at the person who was walking over him.  In an attempt to recover as much dignity as he can, he smiles and asks "What can I do for you?"

OOC:[sblock] You know, if I could spell my own character's name, LOL (It's Taran, not Taren as I keep trying to type).
I'm casting Purify food and drink under the assumption that it should at least purify the muck on me and twitchy making it easier to clean up.  I have no plans on eating it [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Without breaking a smile, Zimmerman throws a card onto the table and slowly shuffles out into the hallway, only looking back briefly to light a fat cigar and laugh heartily.
> 
> The card clearly reads:
> 
> You have been cordially invited to celebrate the 8th birthday of Ms. Stephanie Zimmerman.




_"Hmmm"_ Ghost thinks to himself, _"sounded almost like a threat. I might have to do some further background checks on Zimmerman. If I've ever met a man not to be trusted that's him."_

He drops the card into his shirt pocket and pulls his trench coat off the hook on the wall before shrugging his shoulders into it. Pulling his light mace from the umbrella stand he straps it to his side, secures his long bow across his back and his quiver to his leg before  snuggling his dagger into its boot sheath.

Having one last big draw on the cigar that still hangs from his mouth he stamps it out in the ashtray that he uses as a paper weight on his desk and strides purposefully to the door, stopping only to grab the rest of his equipment from the big chest that sits to the left of the egress. Stepping through the door into the dimly lit corridor Ghost turns and ensures that the door is properly secured before quietly making his way down the hallway.

“I wonder what that bastard was up to” he mumbles as he walks.

[sblock]OOC: I guess it is too late for a Sense Motive check? Ghost is intending on going outside and seeing about some gather information checks on both Zimmerman and his daughter while making his way to The Apartments. If the streets are too crowded he might use the sewer systems (which he is passingly familiar with from his ongoing investigations into the biomagical engineering on indentured workers on some of the sewer farms) to get himself there quicker.[/sblock]


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Vrisse's ethereal body drifts forward to stand between where the young priestess rests and the congregation that gathers below. His face twists to what Alexis knows well as a mixture of disappointment and worry, Vrisse had used this face far to many times before.
> 
> "You are still young my dear, what would your parents think if I allowed you to wander the streets unprotected. If you were simply killed out there it would not be such a worry, but so many horrible things may happen to you."
> 
> ...




As Vrisse takes his leave to alert the herders, Alexis begins the long trek to the base of the tower. It's a great distance, and the trek alone will probably take her a good portion of an hour; perhaps more. She doesn't mind this, though, and her overall demeanor is overwhelmingly positive. She has a great grin on her face that seems almost out of place amongst her drab garb.

As she leaves the balcony and enters into the temple, she'll take command of the first two skeletons she sees*, regardless of their current task. She speaks a prayer to herself, repeating it over and over, as she marches. _"We thank you, Zsath, Banker of Spirits, for the life you have given us and the afterlife that awaits in you. We thank you for giving us that which so many others have lost; we thank you, Lord Zsath."_ The undead walk beside her, silent except for the clattering of their jaws. This is, of course, not a common thing for skeletons to do, but it helps her to concentrate, and so their jaws clack in unison with her steps...

*[sblock] Rebuke/Command Undead : +4 ((Minimum of 5, which is Level -2 HD, which is 2HD. She should be able to command two HD of undead with no problem.))[/sblock]


----------



## Cathoi (Jun 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "We are not bad people Mr Keha, that is why we saved you from a fate you most likely deserved. All we ask in return is that you help yourself, and us in the process."
> 
> "Now Mr Keha, our people have discovered something that you may wish to see. Go to the Ivory Markets in Opulant, find the merchant Giante. If you need more information than that, perhaps we have been mistaken about you."




*Fishing his half of the Gzanite, Naten stows the rest and scowls at the vanishing form of the priest. Only once the cleric is indistinguishable from the crowd does Naten get up, attempt his futile best at wringing his cloak out, and move back into the main streets. He cuts sideways through the passing wave of humanity, keeping his pack and his purse held tight but nonchalantly. Don't keep watch of something, and out here its stolen, be too careful and they'll know whatever it is, it's valuable. Ya got something valuable, they'll take it off your cooling cadaver if need be. Naten searches on through the dreary night looking for a canal*

[sblock]Naten is searching the canals for a barge leading into Opulant. This should take a knowledge (local) check?[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran wipes what he can out of his eyes as he slowly rises.  He justures a bit* and the filth cleans up somewhat on him and Twitchy.  He opens his eyes fully to make sure he and Twitchy are ok.  He turns to look at the person who was walking over him.  In an attempt to recover as much dignity as he can, he smiles and asks "What can I do for you?"




In the centre of the large chamber, Taran sees Twichy nearby, a little battered like himself, no no worse for wear.  Completing his enchantment, the filth upon him turns into water, allowing him to clear his eyes easier and look around the chamber for the person that he is speaking to.

Before him the dangling corpse of a man easily in his eighties dangles from a piece of rope that has one end tied around his ankle, the other stuck into something on the ceiling.  Most of his body has decompsed and maggots use his flesh as a playground, pouring forth from his orifices lazily.

The small amount of light filthering from above is barely enough for Taran to make out the details that are only scant feet before him.  Even though, there is a feeling of dread as the darkness seems to stare in at druid and dangling corpse...


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 2, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> [sblock]OOC: I guess it is too late for a Sense Motive check? Ghost is intending on going outside and seeing about some gather information checks on both Zimmerman and his daughter while making his way to The Apartments. If the streets are too crowded he might use the sewer systems (which he is passingly familiar with from his ongoing investigations into the biomagical engineering on indentured workers on some of the sewer farms) to get himself there quicker.[/sblock]




[sblock]
No way....
Sense Motive check (Hunch DC25) +18 - Failure
Gather Information check (Mr Zimmerman DC15/25) +21 - Partial Success
[/sblock]

The weather outside is dismal and rain pours down from the skies to form runoffs that flood the streets in every direction.  Mud and filth cause the alleyway's stench to spill into the city, but still crowds of people drift from place to place in hope of finding some meaning in their pointless lives.
Ghost drifts in and out of pubs and night-stalls before taking a shortcut through the sewers towards the Apartments.  Usually travelling either way is dangerous, just becase the Apartments are above ground doesn't mean the anamosity is restricted to the surface.  But there are usually more places to hide in the darkness of the earth.
Climbing from the sewers and into the streets that appear to be constricted by the sprawing chaotic buildings that make up the Apartments, it doesn't take long to find people who are willing to talk for a few copper pieces.
Apparently Mr Zimmerman is one of the many merchants that are currently partaking of the newest wealthy fad, Family Trading.  Purchasing ones own family, or even selling them, in order to fit a social niche has risen in popularity in the past year.  Apparently Mr Zimmerman contacted one of the dealers in the Apartments that kidnap street children in order to train them and sell them to wealthy buyers.  Mr Zimmerman purchased Stephanie from a black market racketeer called Thylon, a gang leader located in the Dyllathan Buildings.
Not to far from here, in fact the buidling is in sight.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 2, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> As she leaves the balcony and enters into the temple, she'll take command of the first two skeletons she sees*, regardless of their current task. She speaks a prayer to herself, repeating it over and over, as she marches. _"We thank you, Zsath, Banker of Spirits, for the life you have given us and the afterlife that awaits in you. We thank you for giving us that which so many others have lost; we thank you, Lord Zsath."_ The undead walk beside her, silent except for the clattering of their jaws. This is, of course, not a common thing for skeletons to do, but it helps her to concentrate, and so their jaws clack in unison with her steps...
> 
> *[sblock] Rebuke/Command Undead : +4 ((Minimum of 5, which is Level -2 HD, which is 2HD. She should be able to command two HD of undead with no problem.))[/sblock]




[sblock]
Turn Undead +11 (4 HD)
Turning Effects = 8 HD (Success)
[/sblock]

Alexis walks across the grand marble floor of the main temple where censers create a thick smoke that drifts into the arched ceiling above.  Even the senior priests show respect for the Patriach's daughter as she drifts towards the main doors that lead to the outside world.
Already guards await the priestess, six muscle bound warriors clad in loose fitting steel plates that protect their vital areas, holding great crossbows with wicked axes across their back.  From the top of the 87 Steps of Kyron* Alexis can easily see the magnificent carriage being led by skeletal horses approaching from the church's compund nearby.
Several steps down the manifestation of Vrisse took several seconds, causing some peasants nearby to point and stare.
"There my dear, we are nearly ready.  You will be able to see and learn much from the safety of the carriage.  Is there anything else you would like before you leave, after all I cannot leave the grounds of the Temple as you know."

[sblock]
*The 87 Steps of Kyron represent the 87 Steps into Heaven or Hell, depending on what end of the staircase you are standing on at the time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 2, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> *Fishing his half of the Gzanite, Naten stows the rest and scowls at the vanishing form of the priest. Only once the cleric is indistinguishable from the crowd does Naten get up, attempt his futile best at wringing his cloak out, and move back into the main streets. He cuts sideways through the passing wave of humanity, keeping his pack and his purse held tight but nonchalantly. Don't keep watch of something, and out here its stolen, be too careful and they'll know whatever it is, it's valuable. Ya got something valuable, they'll take it off your cooling cadaver if need be. Naten searches on through the dreary night looking for a canal*
> 
> [sblock]Naten is searching the canals for a barge leading into Opulant. This should take a knowledge (local) check?[/sblock]




[sblock] Not for something as easy as calling a taxi...
[/sblock]

Wandering through the damp and dreary streets, it takes Naten minutes to locate the Yunidan River.  Most of the rivers of Metropolis suffer from the pollution of the city, and the Yunidan is no exception.  Brown, sludgy, and pungent on overly warm days, the river often causes great sickness in the poor that eat and drink from the diseased waters.
The barges nearby are little more than rafts that have been stolen from the larger vessels that sail the rivers between some of the  wealthier suburbs like Dionysian and The Green Fields.  A handful of copper bits is all that is needed to pay the ferryman, a haggered sick man that looks like he uses his income to suppliment whatever depraved addiction has claimed his soul.
Fifteen slow minutes pass, but Naten is eventually dropped at the run down Ivory Markets, a place thrives on the imaginative mind of the sick and twisted.  Immediately the offerers of a man's daughter for several hours for a silver, or his dog...or him...sets the mood for the visit.  It seems that it is not so much that anything can be bought here, but anything is for sale.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> In the centre of the large chamber, Taran sees Twichy nearby, a little battered like himself, no no worse for wear.  Completing his enchantment, the filth upon him turns into water, allowing him to clear his eyes easier and look around the chamber for the person that he is speaking to.
> 
> Before him the dangling corpse of a man easily in his eighties dangles from a piece of rope that has one end tied around his ankle, the other stuck into something on the ceiling.  Most of his body has decompsed and maggots use his flesh as a playground, pouring forth from his orifices lazily.
> 
> The small amount of light filthering from above is barely enough for Taran to make out the details that are only scant feet before him.  Even though, there is a feeling of dread as the darkness seems to stare in at druid and dangling corpse...




Taran is taken aback by the corpse left dangling.  "I don't think this belongs here Twitchy." he says as he circles the corpse slowly.  Looking at the body, he checks for any identifying marks on the body or clothing.  _'This surely looks odd if it's one of the sewer gangs.  Hardly the kind of example one makes, stringing up an old man.'_

Taran looks around, the darkness is imposing as always, but something about it just bothers him more than usuall.  Perhaps being tossed about in filth has him a bit off kilter.  He takes out one of his common short spears, and casts Light* on the tip, to give himself a better view.  He gives the the body and the area another once over for possable signs that this was recient, then looks to see if he can pick up a trail.  "Well Twitchy, you think we should look into this?"  As usuall, Twitchy's silence is wise beyond anything Taran could ask for.  This is just a little too close to home for comefort.

OOC:
[sblock]*Light will last for 40 minutes, sheds bright light 20' radius, and dim light another 20' beyond that

I'll make any appropriate tracking, spot and search rolls to find out about the body, and where it came from.  Maybe Twitchy will pick up something that I miss.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 2, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Mr Zimmerman purchased Stephanie from a black market racketeer called Thylon, a gang leader located in the Dyllathan Buildings. Not to far from here, in fact the buidling is in sight.




His collar high, and wide brimmed hat jammed down securely on his head, Hound strides purposefully through the rain, refuse and filthy, bedraggled people that make their homes in the shanty town that sits in the shadows of The Apartments. His hand rests lightly upon his mace and he keeps a wary eye out for any would be thief. His money pouch lies heavy against his chest, tied securely to a leather throng double-looped around his neck. His purse, which held his few ‘public coins’, was tied loosely to his belt next to his mace. He had been sure to let his informants see where his hand dipped when he paid them off, and equally as sure that they saw the mace with its leering ghoul-face head.

His steps drew him closer and closer to the Dyllathan Buildings. His heart hammered in his chest. _“I wish I had of thought to hire some muscle before venturing down here”_ he thought to himself as the crowds thinned and he saw for the first time the imposing ‘muscle’ that stood nonchalantly around the courtyard. He stopped, stretched languidly and took the opportunity to assess the ‘lay-of-the-land’.  His eyes skimmed the shadows, trying to identify any hidden dangers.

[sblock]While walking towards the buildings he does a Bardic Knowledge check (level+ Int mod) to try and learn more about the Dyllathan Buildings, Thylon and the practice of ‘family trading’. 

Once he stops in the courtyard he spends a minute doing a spot check around the perimeter before cautiously making his way towards the entrance to the buildings.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran looks around, the darkness is imposing as always, but something about it just bothers him more than usuall.  Perhaps being tossed about in filth has him a bit off kilter.  He takes out one of his common short spears, and casts Light* on the tip, to give himself a better view.  He gives the the body and the area another once over for possable signs that this was recient, then looks to see if he can pick up a trail.  "Well Twitchy, you think we should look into this?"  As usuall, Twitchy's silence is wise beyond anything Taran could ask for.  This is just a little too close to home for comefort.
> 
> OOC:
> [sblock]*Light will last for 40 minutes, sheds bright light 20' radius, and dim light another 20' beyond that
> ...




Taran's have wave across his spear and with a few muttered incantations it bursts into light, forcing the darkness to flee from the small druid.  Sometimes it is better to be left in the dark though...
The chamber that Taran stands near the centre of is an old domed construction where several sewer lines meet, then plunge into a well that drops further into the depthes of the earth.  The walls and ceiling are in poor condition, worse than the rest of the sewer system, and there is a realization that the small druid has not seen this area before, even though it is located so close to his home.
From the ceiling, walls, and even scattered on the floor, dozens of elderly men and women (all at least eighty years old) are scattered in various positions of body shattering poses.  Shards of bones protrude from ancient wounds, liquidized organs have long drifted away to leave empty husks, and vacant glares seem to look straight through Taran's eyes into something else, like a dead universe only they can see.

[sblock]Knowledge (nature) check +17 - Success
Other body related checks postponed at the moment due to new information, if you still want to check it out OCC again to make sure 
[/sblock]

The well in the centre of the room begins to wail softly, a wailing that is not caused by any wind current or change in atmosperic conditions within the sewers, it is definately something, or someone, else.  The fetid water still pours down the well like a miniture waterfall, taking chunks of human waste down into the murky depths below.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 3, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> His steps drew him closer and closer to the Dyllathan Buildings. His heart hammered in his chest. _“I wish I had of thought to hire some muscle before venturing down here”_ he thought to himself as the crowds thinned and he saw for the first time the imposing ‘muscle’ that stood nonchalantly around the courtyard. He stopped, stretched languidly and took the opportunity to assess the ‘lay-of-the-land’.  His eyes skimmed the shadows, trying to identify any hidden dangers.
> 
> [sblock]While walking towards the buildings he does a Bardic Knowledge check (level+ Int mod) to try and learn more about the Dyllathan Buildings, Thylon and the practice of ‘family trading’.
> 
> Once he stops in the courtyard he spends a minute doing a spot check around the perimeter before cautiously making his way towards the entrance to the buildings.[/sblock]




[sblock]Bardic Knowledge check (Dyllathan Buidlings DC Variable) +20
Bardic Knowledge check (Thylon DC Variable) +23
Bardic Knowledge check (Family Trading DC Variable) +15
Spot check +12
[/sblock]

The Dyllathan buildings is a collection of small spires attached to a central tower that is located on the more hospitable sides of the Apartments, closest to the docks to allow outsiders to trade for whatever the ward chooses to export at that moment.  It is rumoured that the Dyllathan building was once home to a Dwarven Warlord by the name of Iobold that attempted to force the Apartments to fall under his rule by 'Right of Might'.  Iobold went missing several weeks into his campaign, some say he got lost in the network of tunnels and corridors, others say that the buildings chose to swallow him up rather than conform to this method of Law.
Thylon himself is a ruthless trader, willing to take advantage of any situation to sell what the desperate or needy require.  He sold his own mother to organ farmers years ago, then purchased several of her body parts back under a third party, then sold them a second time for a substantial profit.
Currently his specialty is Family Trading, a fashionable pastime that has picked up in the last year.  Due to the chaotic breeding patterns of the poorer areas of town, as well as the recent craze of nobility slumming that ended under a decade ago (Lord Brant found himself up to his ears in visitors when his peasant 'pals' discovered who his was and where he lived) it was found that several children were being born to illegitimate fathers that could be traced back to nobility.
Seeing a possible commodity, certain merchant princes purchased a group of children, then paid minor clergymen and wizards to authenticate the birthright, and finally formally adopted them to stake claim to another man's legacy.  Showing off such children, and trading them for vast amounts of money, has now become a craze that has blown out of control, and even to own the third son of a merchant prince's cousin is worth something in the world of politics, if you know how to use it of course.

****​
Ghost casually walked across the courtyards of the first few scattered spyres of the Apartments, even here shanty homes leaned against anything stable to provide homes for those reduced to eating anything that their shattered teeth could chew.  Apart from the scared eyes that peered from these homes, staring in hunger at his possessions but too frightened to act upon it, there seemed to be none that watched him or hid in the shadows for means nefarious.
The entrance to the Dyllathan buildings stood ahead where two large Ogres dressed in armour that looked like chunks of worked masonry tied together with old rope, stood guard grasping large clubs that may have been once somebody's furniture.  A smattering of people come and go, each with a look of desperation on their face, but in this city who wasn't desperate?


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> Turn Undead +11 (4 HD)
> Turning Effects = 8 HD (Success)
> [/sblock]
> ...




Alexis would smile happily at Vrisse, and run her hands into one of her pockets, feeling the many golden coins within.  "I believe," she began,"that I am ready to go."  She would look the carriage over, content with it's majestic beauty.  She knew, of course, that she would not spend this entire trip within the carriage ; fortunately, Vrisse and the others did not.  She would have the skeletons that she had commanded enter the carriage with her, and would lean back in the expensive seat.  Most people would be uncomfortable seated between two corpses, but Alexis was at home amongst the dead.  She didn't know where the Carriage was to take her, but she looked forward to seeing the city.  She could't *wait* to see what the rest of the people lived like.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 3, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Alexis would smile happily at Vrisse, and run her hands into one of her pockets, feeling the many golden coins within.  "I believe," she began,"that I am ready to go."  She would look the carriage over, content with it's majestic beauty.  She knew, of course, that she would not spend this entire trip within the carriage ; fortunately, Vrisse and the others did not.  She would have the skeletons that she had commanded enter the carriage with her, and would lean back in the expensive seat.  Most people would be uncomfortable seated between two corpses, but Alexis was at home amongst the dead.  She didn't know where the Carriage was to take her, but she looked forward to seeing the city.  She could't *wait* to see what the rest of the people lived like.




From the 87 Steps Vrisse watched the elegant priestess enter her carriage, the protective shell that he had personally made sure would offer the resistance that she would need in the city.  As the dead horses slowly pulled away, flanked by the jogging bodyguards that would keep pace through the short trip, he couldn't help but wonder.
With a wave of his hand and a short muttering he dismissed the spell that he had activated as soon as Alexis had raised her need to enter the city, and smiled for the first time in years.  If she was to be the next Heirophant of the Church, she would need the time away to herself, not to learn how other people lived, but to learn how _she_ should live.

The carriage lurched a little and rolled through the streets that passed between tall middle-class houses that belonged to citizens that had managed to create their own oasis where they could escape from the reality of the city, at least for a little while.  Rain poured down on the carriage, drenching the Herder that lead the carriage through the streets as well as the multitude of peasants that stopped to see who was so important to force their way through the crowds.
For several hours Alexis is lead through the middle to upper-class streets surrounding the temple's district, allowing her to see the clean streets of the city, the well-built houses and successful businesses.  Though much of the people lived in some moderate wealth, the buildings were old and needed repair, the nobles' coats were frayed, some of the merchant's goods were muddy, and the people as a whole trudged through their daily lives.
Then, up ahead, the mighty obsidean building that Alexis has called home for decades, came into view once more.  The carriage slowly but surely began to make its way back home.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 4, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> From the 87 Steps Vrisse watched the elegant priestess enter her carriage, the protective shell that he had personally made sure would offer the resistance that she would need in the city. As the dead horses slowly pulled away, flanked by the jogging bodyguards that would keep pace through the short trip, he couldn't help but wonder.
> With a wave of his hand and a short muttering he dismissed the spell that he had activated as soon as Alexis had raised her need to enter the city, and smiled for the first time in years. If she was to be the next Heirophant of the Church, she would need the time away to herself, not to learn how other people lived, but to learn how _she_ should live.
> 
> The carriage lurched a little and rolled through the streets that passed between tall middle-class houses that belonged to citizens that had managed to create their own oasis where they could escape from the reality of the city, at least for a little while. Rain poured down on the carriage, drenching the Herder that lead the carriage through the streets as well as the multitude of peasants that stopped to see who was so important to force their way through the crowds.
> ...




Alexis finds herself a bit disappointed by this tour. And she realizes that Vrisse wouldn't take the chance that some kind of harm would befall her on the streets - and she knows that all kinds of violence occurs on these streets, she's seen the aftereffects. She decides that the only way to make this work is to take control of the situation. "Stop the carriage," she commands. "I'm coming out."

[sblock]OOC: If she gets any trouble, or the undead horses decide not to stop, she'll do what she can to Command them to.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 4, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The entrance to the Dyllathan buildings stood ahead where two large Ogres dressed in armour that looked like chunks of worked masonry tied together with old rope, stood guard grasping large clubs that may have been once somebody's furniture.  A smattering of people come and go, each with a look of desperation on their face, but in this city who wasn't desperate?



Ghost walks slowly towards the Ogres, his arms hanging loosely at his side, away from his body. He is being as non-threatening as possible on his approach. He stops 10 meters from the Ogres and quickly surveys them.

"You boys work for Thylon?"  he asks, his voice strong and clear, with a slight melodic trill to the words, rises above the hammering of the rain.

[sblock]Sense motive check[/sblock]
"I'm looking to do a little business with the man, can you tell me where I might find him?"

[sblock]While Ghost is trying to portray a study of bored indifference he is actually very tense, he doesn't like Ogres (Bluff check to cover his nervousness). He is on his toes and prepared to move away from danger if he becomes aware of a threat to his life; if the Ogres get out of hand he will use his fascinate ability. While he is waiting for a reply he quickly scans the area looking for places where he might find some cover if necessary[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Taran's have wave across his spear and with a few muttered incantations it bursts into light, forcing the darkness to flee from the small druid.  Sometimes it is better to be left in the dark though...
> The chamber that Taran stands near the centre of is an old domed construction where several sewer lines meet, then plunge into a well that drops further into the depthes of the earth.  The walls and ceiling are in poor condition, worse than the rest of the sewer system, and there is a realization that the small druid has not seen this area before, even though it is located so close to his home.
> From the ceiling, walls, and even scattered on the floor, dozens of elderly men and women (all at least eighty years old) are scattered in various positions of body shattering poses.  Shards of bones protrude from ancient wounds, liquidized organs have long drifted away to leave empty husks, and vacant glares seem to look straight through Taran's eyes into something else, like a dead universe only they can see.
> 
> ...




Taran looks down the well, holding his spear ahead of him hoping to illuminate what's down below.  "Hello down there" he calls.  He looks for a way to decend down the well if needed, preferably without riding the fall of filty water.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 4, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Alexis finds herself a bit disappointed by this tour. And she realizes that Vrisse wouldn't take the chance that some kind of harm would befall her on the streets - and she knows that all kinds of violence occurs on these streets, she's seen the aftereffects. She decides that the only way to make this work is to take control of the situation. "Stop the carriage," she commands. "I'm coming out."
> 
> [sblock]OOC: If she gets any trouble, or the undead horses decide not to stop, she'll do what she can to Command them to.[/sblock]




The carriage slows to a gentle stop at Alexis' command before the Herder steps down to open the carriage door for her, placing his own cloak on the cobblestones and helping her to the ground.
"Ma'am, this is very unusual, I was told not to stop for anything or anyone, your safety is my concern."
For as far as the eye can see the street is filled in shops, stalls, street artists, beggars, and crowds of citizens.  Over all of this the massive temple casts a long shadow, a permenant reminder of the power that the clergy holds in this region.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 4, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost walks slowly towards the Ogres, his arms hanging loosely at his side, away from his body. He is being as non-threatening as possible on his approach. He stops 10 meters from the Ogres and quickly surveys them.
> 
> "You boys work for Thylon?"  he asks, his voice strong and clear, with a slight melodic trill to the words, rises above the hammering of the rain.
> 
> ...




With a vague sleepy looking glance the Ogres peer down at the small form of Ghost, their eyes passing over him as if surveying the danger that he poses.  For a moment it seems like they are about to stop him, but apathy wins this day and they gesture through the doorway with a grunt.
Inside a small collection of people gather around a circular table on the far side of the room.  Two more Ogres lean lazily against the far wall inside, behind a partially hunched man that seems to be measuring out small portions of ground moss to a customer.  A small amount of coins change hands and the blond haired gnomish boy runs from the chamber with his purchase.  The hunched man, obviously Thylon, simply looks at them and yells:
"Ged owt! I tol' yas thad there be nun mor' for ya till nes' week.  Plus ya still aven't paid ya las' lot off yet, so bugga orf tha lod of yas!"
The Ogres stand alert at this and the small group withdraw outside quickly, unwilling to anger the trader any further.

[sblock]Sense Motive check (hunch DC 25) +19 - failure
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran looks down the well, holding his spear ahead of him hoping to illuminate what's down below.  "Hello down there" he calls.  He looks for a way to decend down the well if needed, preferably without riding the fall of filty water.




"Hello down there!"

In the light Taran can easily see an old maintenance ladder, on that looks like it hasn't been used for years.  It is covered in slime and moisure from the recent...incident...but still looks servicable.

"Hello down there!"

Obviously a long way down.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The Ogres stand alert at this and the small group withdraw outside quickly, unwilling to anger the trader any further.



Hound steps aside to let the crowd through, he pauses at the door his eyes scanning the room, drinking in the details
[sblock]Spot check[/sblock]
He carefully steps into the room, wiping his wet, muddy boots on the door step before entering. His every movement is fluid, smooth and non-threatening. An easy grin spreads across his face, his eyes seem to twinkle in the wane, dirty light that seems to almost ooze through the thick, smoky air. 

"Thylon I presume?" Ghost says touching his brow and then his chest before sweeping his hand before him in the traditional greeting of the 'parties. "It has been a long time since I have been back here, I see the old place is just as pleasant as ever. Busy? Looks like business is treating you a'right good sah"
[sblock] sense motive followed by diplomacy and gather information over the next couple of minutes while engaging in small talk. As soon as Thylon gets impatient I cut to the chase[/sblock]
"Look Thylon, I'm after some information. I'm looking for the daughter of Zimmerman"
[sblock] sense motive check to gauge his reaction to the name Zimmerman. If it seems he doesn't like Zimmerman or is indifferent to him I will use tact 1 below, if he seems friendly I'll go tact 2; Either way we'll need a bluff[/sblock]
Tact 1
"Yeah the bastard has upset some of the heavies up top and they've set him up for a fall from grace. They're intending on seeing his business crumble and, having connections in the media, I'm too do some public discrediting. But, there's a problem. His daughter was going to go crown witness against him, she's seen some of his private dealings and is an important cog in the prosecutions case. And wouldn't ya know the little cow has done a runner. Word on the street is she was last seen somewhere here near the Apartments, you being a man with his finger on the pulse it seemed only natural that I should have a word."

Tact 2
"He's in trouble. The big boys up top are looking to knock Zimmerman down a peg or two. They're trying to use his daughter against him. He hired me to find her and make sure she can't talk against him. She got wind though and did a runner, so now I'm reduced to huntin' her. All because I owe that fat bastard some gamblin' debts. I don't like having to hurt the girl but what can I do, if that's what Zimmerman wants it's what he'll get."


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Hello down there!"
> 
> In the light Taran can easily see an old maintenance ladder, on that looks like it hasn't been used for years.  It is covered in slime and moisure from the recent...incident...but still looks servicable.
> 
> ...




"Well, Twitchy, look like we're going down"  Taran slings his spear back in it's quiver, with the point out, and begin to climb the ladder down carefully.  If Twitchy can find a good spot to climb, Taran has Twitchy come down with him. If not, he tells Twitchy to stand guard.

OOC:[sblock]Twitchy is actualy a better climber than I am.  But he's kinda big (compaired to me at least).

This has got to be the first time I've cursed the fact I didn't memorize 2 spider climbs[/sblock]


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The carriage slows to a gentle stop at Alexis' command before the Herder steps down to open the carriage door for her, placing his own cloak on the cobblestones and helping her to the ground.
> "Ma'am, this is very unusual, I was told not to stop for anything or anyone, your safety is my concern."
> For as far as the eye can see the street is filled in shops, stalls, street artists, beggars, and crowds of citizens. Over all of this the massive temple casts a long shadow, a permenant reminder of the power that the clergy holds in this region.




Alexis takes in the sights and scents of the streets, a crooked smile across her face.  Her feet would slowly step down over and across the man's cloak, taking her first steps on the cobblestone streets of the city below the Tower.  Her eyes would move across the many people, and those who seemed most unfortunate would catch their attention.  She would bring this dismay to the Herder's attention - "Why are they wearing such ugly clothes?"

She would look to her own robes, deep black silk with silver decor.  "There are so many people in such distasteful clothes.  Why?"


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 6, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hound steps aside to let the crowd through, he pauses at the door his eyes scanning the room, drinking in the details.
> [sblock]Spot check[/sblock]
> He carefully steps into the room, wiping his wet, muddy boots on the door step before entering. His every movement is fluid, smooth and non-threatening. An easy grin spreads across his face, his eyes seem to twinkle in the wane, dirty light that seems to almost ooze through the thick, smoky air.







			
				d20dazza said:
			
		

> "Thylon I presume?" Hound says touching his brow and then his chest before sweeping his hand before him in the traditional greeting of the 'parties. "It has been a long time since I have been back here, I see the old place is just as pleasant as ever. Busy? Looks like business is treating you a'right good sah"
> [sblock] sense motive followed by diplomacy and gather information over the next couple of minutes while engaging in small talk. As soon as Thylon gets impatient I cut to the chase[/sblock]
> "Look Thylon, I'm after some information. I'm looking for the daughter of Zimmerman"
> [sblock] sense motive check to gauge his reaction to the name Zimmerman. If it seems he doesn't like Zimmerman or is indifferent to him I will use tact 1 below, if he seems friendly I'll go tact 2; Either way we'll need a bluff[/sblock]



[sblock]Diplomacy check +25
Sense Motive check +9
Gather Information check - Not Applicable
Spot check +16
[/sblock]

Thylon sneers at Hound's light hearted banter, but scoops away a pile of lesser coins before discarding possible sarcastic remarks.  He thinks for a moment before leaning back on his chair.

"Yea, I remembers 'er, liel brat she waz.  Las' tim I saw 'er she waz eddin' off wiv Zimmerman, go't a good price fer 'er..."



			
				d20dazza said:
			
		

> "Yeah the bastard has upset some of the heavies up top and they've set him up for a fall from grace. They're intending on seeing his business crumble and, having connections in the media, I'm too do some public discrediting. But, there's a problem. His daughter was going to go crown witness against him, she's seen some of his private dealings and is an important cog in the prosecutions case. And wouldn't ya know the little cow has done a runner. Word on the street is she was last seen somewhere here near the Apartments, you being a man with his finger on the pulse it seemed only natural that I should have a word."




Thylon seems disinterested in the tale, but listens our of professional courtesy, nodding his head occassionally, biting his nails, and scratching himself.  Once Hound's tale is done he leans forward, speaking as if his would be the final word.

"You lissen 'ere, I ain' go't nuffin to do wif nuffin like tha't k?  I run legit 'ere, all abuv board.  But I can tell ya tha't tha't gurl 'ad anuther bidder from the Apartments, offered up ta 100 royals, wasn' enuff though..."

"E's an an'some lad, but word aroun' is that e's an organ farmer...name's Bremmen.  Dunno where e lives, but I know he does a lot of business at the Ivory Markets..."


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, Twitchy, look like we're going down"  Taran slings his spear back in it's quiver, with the point out, and begin to climb the ladder down carefully.  If Twitchy can find a good spot to climb, Taran has Twitchy come down with him. If not, he tells Twitchy to stand guard.
> 
> OOC:[sblock]Twitchy is actualy a better climber than I am.  But he's kinda big (compaired to me at least).
> 
> This has got to be the first time I've cursed the fact I didn't memorize 2 spider climbs[/sblock]




The old ladder seems strong enough to hold Taran's weight easily, and Twichy begins to slowly climb down the wall with great skill.  The well's walls are old, broken masonry and fittings dangle loosely into the shaft, and much of it is covered in a common wet moss.
The climb is long, taking Taran an easy ten minutes to reach the bottom, with Twitchy waiting for the small druid at the bottom.
The ladder's base ends in an ancient tunnel within which a stream of filthy dark water drifts lazily along, filled with the limbs, organs and bodily fluids of an army of elderly men and women.
From the left side of the tunnel the strange moaning sound is now evidently louder, almost beconing the druid and his ratty companion onwards.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 6, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Alexis takes in the sights and scents of the streets, a crooked smile across her face.  Her feet would slowly step down over and across the man's cloak, taking her first steps on the cobblestone streets of the city below the Tower.  Her eyes would move across the many people, and those who seemed most unfortunate would catch their attention.  She would bring this dismay to the Herder's attention - "Why are they wearing such ugly clothes?"
> 
> She would look to her own robes, deep black silk with silver decor.  "There are so many people in such distasteful clothes.  Why?"




One by one the crowd begins to turn, each of the citizens on the street portray an elderly visage of easily eighty summers.  They quickly shamble to surround the carriage, raising their weakened arms in an accusing gesture, pointing at Alexis threateningly.
The rain pours down upon them from the dark skies above, and slowly but surely they begin to grow younger, shedding years by the second as their bodies regress.  In seconds the crowd is a middle-aged group, then young adults turning into teenagers, before a large group of young children all fix their accusing gaze upon the priestess.  The wail of dozens of small children crying lasts only a few seconds before Alexis is alone on the streets, surrounded by piles of old clothes.

A tapping on the door of the carriage wakes Alexis from her doze, the Herder looks through to make sure the valuable priestess is fine.

"Ma'am?  You wished to stop?"

The visage from her window is identicle to the landscape that she had just dreamt about, but this time the people are normal, the streets are safe...perhaps.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The old ladder seems strong enough to hold Taran's weight easily, and Twichy begins to slowly climb down the wall with great skill.  The well's walls are old, broken masonry and fittings dangle loosely into the shaft, and much of it is covered in a common wet moss.
> The climb is long, taking Taran an easy ten minutes to reach the bottom, with Twitchy waiting for the small druid at the bottom.
> The ladder's base ends in an ancient tunnel within which a stream of filthy dark water drifts lazily along, filled with the limbs, organs and bodily fluids of an army of elderly men and women.
> From the left side of the tunnel the strange moaning sound is now evidently louder, almost beconing the druid and his ratty companion onwards.



Taran boldly calls out to the sound "Hello there" as he wades through the refuse.  He takes out his spear again and lets it guide him.  Using it as a walking stick as well as a torch.  Twitchy crawls along with him.

Taran examines the stonework carefully as he goes.  "I think few have been down here for ages Twitchy." he says absentmindedly to his companion.  "This stonework is wonderful.  I wonder if it's dwarven built?"  Taran continues down the coridor heading towards the beconing sound.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> One by one the crowd begins to turn, each of the citizens on the street portray an elderly visage of easily eighty summers. They quickly shamble to surround the carriage, raising their weakened arms in an accusing gesture, pointing at Alexis threateningly.
> The rain pours down upon them from the dark skies above, and slowly but surely they begin to grow younger, shedding years by the second as their bodies regress. In seconds the crowd is a middle-aged group, then young adults turning into teenagers, before a large group of young children all fix their accusing gaze upon the priestess. The wail of dozens of small children crying lasts only a few seconds before Alexis is alone on the streets, surrounded by piles of old clothes.
> 
> A tapping on the door of the carriage wakes Alexis from her doze, the Herder looks through to make sure the valuable priestess is fine.
> ...




Alexis almost _yelps_ at the sight of the Herder.  "Yes, er, no.  No.  Please take me back to the temple.  My apologies."

She's obviously more than a little shaken.  She'll discuss this with Vrisse before returning to the streets.  It's not often that Alexis has nightmares, especially not in the middle of the day.


----------



## Cathoi (Jun 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Wandering through the damp and dreary streets, it takes Naten minutes to locate the Yunidan River. Most of the rivers of Metropolis suffer from the pollution of the city, and the Yunidan is no exception. Brown, sludgy, and pungent on overly warm days, the river often causes great sickness in the poor that eat and drink from the diseased waters.
> The barges nearby are little more than rafts that have been stolen from the larger vessels that sail the rivers between some of the wealthier suburbs like Dionysian and The Green Fields. A handful of copper bits is all that is needed to pay the ferryman, a haggered sick man that looks like he uses his income to suppliment whatever depraved addiction has claimed his soul.
> Fifteen slow minutes pass, but Naten is eventually dropped at the run down Ivory Markets, a place thrives on the imaginative mind of the sick and twisted. Immediately the offerers of a man's daughter for several hours for a silver, or his dog...or him...sets the mood for the visit. It seems that it is not so much that anything can be bought here, but anything is for sale.




*Naten vigourously shakes his head while melting back into the crowd. He keeps his head down and pulls a peice of dark gray cloth from his pack; wrapping it around his mouth and nose like many of the other market go-ers, eager to keep anything breathable between them and the stech of Metropolis greater in the murky rain. He was known in this area, the kind of guy that was hired to stand gaurd over a hostage, or stay lookout, or one of innumerable other petty crimes; keep at it long enough and anyone could get a rep as a second rate criminal. Today (_Naten looks at the drab overcast "sky" above him, as if one could call it day) _he needed to go in nameless, there were pleny of people in this quarter who would see him gutted were it to strike their fancy, better not to tempt fate yet again. Moving among the vendors, looking over each fare with a half-feigned intrest, Naten gradually draws out names from the merchants until the a face goes along with the name Giante, or until his search grows too obviously differint from a hum-drumb day at the market. Naten barely suppresses a shudder when he passes by a street vendor pushing Weval Dust*

[sblock]Gather info (Urban Tracking) check to find Giante, Bluff check to keep a low profile[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> ["You lissen 'ere, I ain' go't nuffin to do wif nuffin like tha't k?  I run legit 'ere, all abuv board.  But I can tell ya tha't tha't gurl 'ad anuther bidder from the Apartments, offered up ta 100 royals, wasn' enuff though..."
> 
> "E's an an'some lad, but word aroun' is that e's an organ farmer...name's Bremmen.  Dunno where e lives, but I know he does a lot of business at the Ivory Markets..."




"I know Thylon, your reputation proceeds you, nothing but honest, above-the-law dealings from the mighty Thylon" Ghost agrees amiably, always ready to cultivate another contact he continues. "I thank you for the lead and will be sure to put in a good word with them up top for you. Anything I can do for you in return good sah?"

[sblock]May need a bluff to convince him of my apparent connections with 'them up top'. If Thylon doesn't need anything Ghost will make his exit. He will use Bardic Knowledge to find out about Bremmen and the Ivory Markets; he will then take try gather info's on Bremmen as he makes his way towards the Ivory Market warily (on gaurd, he knows just how dangerous the area can be)[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 7, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran boldly calls out to the sound "Hello there" as he wades through the refuse.  He takes out his spear again and lets it guide him.  Using it as a walking stick as well as a torch.  Twitchy crawls along with him.
> 
> Taran examines the stonework carefully as he goes.  "I think few have been down here for ages Twitchy." he says absentmindedly to his companion.  "This stonework is wonderful.  I wonder if it's dwarven built?"  Taran continues down the coridor heading towards the beconing sound.




With the form of a curious Twitchy scuttering before him, Taran slowly follows the river of dismembered body parts upstream towards the noise.   The light at the tip of his spear almost seems to struggle against the darkness for a moment, shadows conspiring to snuff the magical light and plunging the two into a darkness that they would never escape.

The tunnel bends ahead to the left, beyond which the low moaning sound seems to be emenating.  Taran's light creeps around the corner slowly as he approaches, revealing a small junction room where the river of filth seems to be welling up from the floor like a slow perverse fountain.

On the far side of the chamber a small girl dressed in bloody rags scrabbles at the wall, trying to dig through the hard stone as if escaping from a nightmare.  Her fingertips are broken and bleeding, her nails long since dislodged into the wall, and the soft moaning creeps forth from a shattered mouth where all of her teeth are missing and her gums are bleeding.  A barbed metal chain wraps crudly about her ankle, fixing her to a ring in the wall so she does not escape, digging deeply into her flesh.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 7, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Alexis almost _yelps_ at the sight of the Herder.  "Yes, er, no.  No.  Please take me back to the temple.  My apologies."
> 
> She's obviously more than a little shaken.  She'll discuss this with Vrisse before returning to the streets.  It's not often that Alexis has nightmares, especially not in the middle of the day.




With an odd look on his face the Herder returns to his seat and gets the carriage in motion once more.  As Alexis leans back into her cushioned seat to try and relax, a small mirror attached to a nearby wall portrays a startling sight.  Catching her eye, she sees herself old, very old, as if the weight of the world was born on her shoulders.  Swiftly the wrinkles receed, and her elderly visage regresses into a more youthful face, mimicking the vision that she had just witnessed.

The carriage moves ahead towards the temple.  Leaving the priestess alone to contemplate, for soon she will return home to the safety of her temple walls once more.

[sblock]You can assume in your next post that you can easily make it back to the temple's steps if you have nothing else in mind.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 7, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> *Naten vigourously shakes his head while melting back into the crowd. He keeps his head down and pulls a peice of dark gray cloth from his pack; wrapping it around his mouth and nose like many of the other market go-ers, eager to keep anything breathable between them and the stech of Metropolis greater in the murky rain. He was known in this area, the kind of guy that was hired to stand gaurd over a hostage, or stay lookout, or one of innumerable other petty crimes; keep at it long enough and anyone could get a rep as a second rate criminal. Today (_Naten looks at the drab overcast "sky" above him, as if one could call it day) _he needed to go in nameless, there were pleny of people in this quarter who would see him gutted were it to strike their fancy, better not to tempt fate yet again. Moving among the vendors, looking over each fare with a half-feigned intrest, Naten gradually draws out names from the merchants until the a face goes along with the name Giante, or until his search grows too obviously differint from a hum-drumb day at the market. Naten barely suppresses a shudder when he passes by a street vendor pushing Weval Dust*
> 
> [sblock]Gather info (Urban Tracking) check to find Giante, Bluff check to keep a low profile[/sblock]




[sblock]Gather Information check (DC 12) +29 - Success
Spot check (DC 11) +15 - Success
I'm not going to worry about a Bluff roll with a check like that...
[/sblock]

Through the maze of twisted stalls, old wagons and dirty mats that display all forms of merchandise that only the desperate would sell, Naten slowly melds himself into a world of desperate survival.  Rubbing shoulders with shoppers that eagerly part with their silvers to feed their addictions, it was inevitable that something like this would happen.

Within sight of the stall belonging to Giante, Naten sees the small child before he even makes a move.  From beneath his muddy rags the child pulls a small blade a clumsily lunges for Naten's purse (though the slashing motion could easily slice a belly with such poor skill).  The cutpurse's skill is lacking however, and Naten is prepared...


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 7, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "I know Thylon, your reputation proceeds you, nothing but honest, above-the-law dealings from the mighty Thylon" Ghost agrees amiably, always ready to cultivate another contact he continues. "I thank you for the lead and will be sure to put in a good word with them up top for you. Anything I can do for you in return good sah?"
> 
> [sblock]May need a bluff to convince him of my apparent connections with 'them up top'. If Thylon doesn't need anything Ghost will make his exit. He will use Bardic Knowledge to find out about Bremmen and the Ivory Markets; he will then take try gather info's on Bremmen as he makes his way towards the Ivory Market warily (on gaurd, he knows just how dangerous the area can be)[/sblock]




[sblock]Bluff check - Not Applicable (uncaring)
Bardic Knowledge check (Bremmen) +9 - Failure
Bardic Knowledge check (Ivory Markets) +13 - Failure
Gather Information check (Bremmen DC 15/25) +27 - Complete Success
Knowledge (religion - Yellow Cult DC 15) +20 - Success
[/sblock]

Thylon squints at Ghost in a manner that unsettles the investigator momentarily.  The hunchback laughs a little and gestures towards the door before yelling at a group of peasants that are waiting to hold court with the 'merchant'.

Trudging through the narrow streets, the Ivory Markets is less than an hour's walk away towards the river, giving Ghost plenty of time to ask questions, and it seems that everyone has something to say about this 'Bremmen'.

Bremmen duGuar was once a heavy in the area, selling insurance to established businesses and ridding the markets of 'unwanted traders'.  Seems that several years ago he hooked up with one of the many religions the dots the streets of Metropolis, the Yellow Cult, and prospered in his business dealings.
Ghost had heard of this 'Yellow Cult' before though, crossing them in his dealings investigating the followers of Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk.  The Yellow Cult openly provided help to the sick and needy of the streets, but rumour was that they cultivated the organs of the sick and dying for their bio-magical experiments.
Now it seemed that Bremmen was doing their work for them, he 'oversees' several stalls in the Ivory Markets that deal with herbal extracts, organ sales, and temporal regression*.  It may take some time to find the man in the maze of stalls, but no doubt he will be there somewhere.

[sblock]*It seems that some people will believe in anything to stay young and beautiful.  Temporal Regression is a process that people with the right money can attempt, though the more educated know that it is folly.  Merchants deal in Elf blood, injecting it into the veins of the customer in order to grant a small measure of Immortality.  As long as people keep getting the treatments, they would live forever.  Or so they say.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> With the form of a curious Twitchy scuttering before him, Taran slowly follows the river of dismembered body parts upstream towards the noise.   The light at the tip of his spear almost seems to struggle against the darkness for a moment, shadows conspiring to snuff the magical light and plunging the two into a darkness that they would never escape.
> 
> The tunnel bends ahead to the left, beyond which the low moaning sound seems to be emenating.  Taran's light creeps around the corner slowly as he approaches, revealing a small junction room where the river of filth seems to be welling up from the floor like a slow perverse fountain.
> 
> On the far side of the chamber a small girl dressed in bloody rags scrabbles at the wall, trying to dig through the hard stone as if escaping from a nightmare.  Her fingertips are broken and bleeding, her nails long since dislodged into the wall, and the soft moaning creeps forth from a shattered mouth where all of her teeth are missing and her gums are bleeding.  A barbed metal chain wraps crudly about her ankle, fixing her to a ring in the wall so she does not escape, digging deeply into her flesh.




"Twitchy, stay back and stand guard.  I fear there may be others down here." Taren says to his companion.  He then begins to wade closer to the little girl.

Taran calls out to the girl "Hey there little one.  Let me see if I can help you." (he will try several different languages if she does not understand him).  He approaches slowly, putting the spear away (tip out) and muttering calming words to her.  When he appraches close enough, he attempts to ease the chain around her ankle a bit.  He then lays his hands on her and tries to cure her wounds.

"I'll get you out of here little one." He says as he looks at the chain and the ring for a way to remove her from it.

OOC:[sblock]What race is she?
Heal Check +5 for easing the chain
Cure light wounds (d8+4) for the cure. [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Now it seemed that Bremmen was doing their work for them, he 'oversees' several stalls in the Ivory Markets that deal with herbal extracts, organ sales, and temporal regression*.  It may take some time to find the man in the maze of stalls, but no doubt he will be there somewhere.



"Temporal regression, the bastard!"  Ghost thought to himself, being an elf he found the practice particularly vulgar "Talk about distilling the gene pool" he mutters as he walks. Ghost was oblivious to the desperation of the beggars and homeless that lay strewn around the markets like so much discarded garbage. He was much to intent and focussed on his current mission, finding Stephanie, to dwelll on the plight of the downtrodden. His strides led him purposefully through the Ivory Markets, conscious of the fact that time was not on his side,  his keen eyes scan the crowded market place for the telltale robes of The Yellow Cult and the huge blocks of magical ice that the organ sellers used to keep their wares 'fresh'.

[sblock] continuing to be on gaurd; have ceased asking after Bremmen (trying not to alert him to his presence) and is using his 'nose' instead; if he finds Bremmen, an organ stall or members of the Cult he will hang back for several minutes (hide) and observe the goings on (spot, listen, search).[/sblock]


----------



## Cathoi (Jun 8, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Through the maze of twisted stalls, old wagons and dirty mats that display all forms of merchandise that only the desperate would sell, Naten slowly melds himself into a world of desperate survival. Rubbing shoulders with shoppers that eagerly part with their silvers to feed their addictions, it was inevitable that something like this would happen.
> 
> Within sight of the stall belonging to Giante, Naten sees the small child before he even makes a move. From beneath his muddy rags the child pulls a small blade a clumsily lunges for Naten's purse (though the slashing motion could easily slice a belly with such poor skill). The cutpurse's skill is lacking however, and Naten is prepared...




Quick as a whip crack, Naten sidesteps the kid and attempts to grab for the would be theifs arm (preferably the one holding the knife). With enough of the crowd between them and Giante's stall, Naten looks down to the child's face, hoping for a glimmer of recognition from the street rat.

[sblock] Can't do much untill I see whether or not I catch the gutter waif's hand, so I'll wait on that fact to go into detail[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Twitchy, stay back and stand guard.  I fear there may be others down here." Taren says to his companion.  He then begins to wade closer to the little girl.
> 
> Taran calls out to the girl "Hey there little one.  Let me see if I can help you." (he will try several different languages if she does not understand him).  He approaches slowly, putting the spear away (tip out) and muttering calming words to her.  When he appraches close enough, he attempts to ease the chain around her ankle a bit.  He then lays his hands on her and tries to cure her wounds.
> 
> ...




[sblock]Heal check (DC 10) +22 - Success
Cure Light Wounds - healed for 8pts
Spellcraft check (DC hidden) +7 - Failure
Initiative Order
Twitchy +19
Taran +20
Figure +6
[/sblock]

Twitchy turns, looking about the chamber as Taran approaches the girl slowly.  Without a will to resist, she bursts into tears and collapses helplessly on the filthy ground, allowing Taran to see to her wounds.  This close the druid notices that it is a human child tied to the wall, though very bloodied and beaten.  His hands expertly remove the chain, though not without a measure of pain from the small girl and it can be seen that her foot is badly infected.
Taran's lips roll with power as he calls upon the power needed to heal the girl, his hands passing across her leg gently causing the wounds to knit themselves together once more.  She is obviously still hurt though, diseased and infected in a way that she may never recover unless seen to with the most expensive (and rare) magical attention.
Suddenly Twitchy gnashes in alarm, leaping into the pool of filth in the centre of the chamber.  Turning around, Taran sees his companion swimming towards a humanoid figure caked in blood and gore, rising from the pool silently, if it were not for the rat's alarm Taran may have been caught completely by surprise.
The figure begins to intone ancient words of powers, gesturing with his hands in long sweeping motions, his visage indicating that he is not pleased with the druid's involvement in the area.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 8, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Quick as a whip crack, Naten sidesteps the kid and attempts to grab for the would be theifs arm (preferably the one holding the knife). With enough of the crowd between them and Giante's stall, Naten looks down to the child's face, hoping for a glimmer of recognition from the street rat.
> 
> [sblock] Can't do much untill I see whether or not I catch the gutter waif's hand, so I'll wait on that fact to go into detail[/sblock]




Naten easily grabs the hand of the cutpurse, lifting his arm high so that his blade cannot be manuevered.  The child looks up initially in fear, then in amusement.

"'Allo Nate, long time no see...don't s'pose you could spare a cupla bits fer a poor starven' kid?"


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> His strides led him purposefully through the Ivory Markets, conscious of the fact that time was not on his side,  his keen eyes scan the crowded market place for the telltale robes of The Yellow Cult and the huge blocks of magical ice that the organ sellers used to keep their wares 'fresh'.
> 
> [sblock] continuing to be on gaurd; have ceased asking after Bremmen (trying not to alert him to his presence) and is using his 'nose' instead; if he finds Bremmen, an organ stall or members of the Cult he will hang back for several minutes (hide) and observe the goings on (spot, listen, search).[/sblock]




[sblock]Hide check +22
Spot check +22
Listen check +10
Search check (not applicable)
[/sblock]

Hound's nose has rarely led him astray, and the ability to hide large slabs of ice has never been a skill highly required in the Ivory Markets.  An organ stall by the river is currently in full swing, selling fresh lungs (and the installation of, for a price) to those suffering long-term Wheeze addiction.
The little nook between two stalls that he has found is perfect to spy on the stall, and it isn't long before Hound notices one of the men attending to the magical ice seems to be covering an old dirty yellow robe beneath his work cloths.  It seems that constant magical attention is required at each of these stalls to keep the goods 'fresh'.
Unfortunately there is no sign of Bremmen, and for some time the goings on at the stall seem to be purely business.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Unfortunately there is no sign of Bremmen, and for some time the goings on at the stall seem to be purely business.




After watching the operation for a while Ghost leaves his hiding place and saunters over to the stall, casting furtive glances around the area he approaches the worker who he noticed had hidden his yellow robe. With a wild look in his eyes and speaking quickly he says "You must take me to Bremmen, I have access to a cache of particularly valuable merchandise that he might be able to make use of. I don't have the cooling facilities and it won't be long before the goods are only fit to graft on to the undead. C'mon man be quick about it, I'm desperate which means Bremmen is up for a good deal and you know how he hates missing a good deal. Is it worth you becoming a commodity for his business, I've heard he's done that to workers who have let him down in the past."
[sblock] furtive glances equal quick assessment of any immediate dangers. bluff roll followed by a sense motive of the guy's answer. Any sign of trouble and he will attempt to facinate the man[/sblock]


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> With an odd look on his face the Herder returns to his seat and gets the carriage in motion once more. As Alexis leans back into her cushioned seat to try and relax, a small mirror attached to a nearby wall portrays a startling sight. Catching her eye, she sees herself old, very old, as if the weight of the world was born on her shoulders. Swiftly the wrinkles receed, and her elderly visage regresses into a more youthful face, mimicking the vision that she had just witnessed.
> 
> The carriage moves ahead towards the temple. Leaving the priestess alone to contemplate, for soon she will return home to the safety of her temple walls once more.
> 
> ...




Alexis rubs her forehead, and indulges in deep thought for the duration of the ride.  What *was* that?  Nobody warned her about anything strange like that.  She never had nightmares before, so why would something like that happen now?

She wouldn't let it deter her in the long run.  But right now, she needed to talk to Vrisse.

Alexis would keep her eyes looking straight ahead for the rest of the ride ; when they finally arrived, she would immediately leave the carriage, customs be damned.  She'd relinquish the two skeletons to whomever was nearby to take them.  She'd find Vrisse.

And when she did : "Vrisse.  I had a nightmare while I was in the carriage.  I imagined stepping out, and all of the people staring at me, pointing at me.  They were all old, Vrisse, very old.  Older than you were, when you met Lord Zsath, Prayer be to Him.  And then the rain came; it washed away their years.

"Vrisse, what does it mean?  I never have nightmares otherwise."


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Heal check (DC 10) +22 - Success
> Cure Light Wounds - healed for 8pts
> Spellcraft check (DC hidden) +7 - Failure
> Initiative Order
> ...




Twitchy senses Taran's trepidation, and charges the hostile figure.

Taran says to the little girl "Stay here, I will be back for you.  I won't leave your sight."  He then begins to walk away from the girl a bit, chanting in quiet summons.*

OOC: [sblock]Taran will use his Hold Animal spell slot to cast Summon Nature's Ally 2, calling forth a Crocodile as close as he can summon it to the approaching man.  He is trying to put 15' between him and the girl if he can, though he will make sure anyone else who approaches her that he may not have seen yet will have to go through him.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 10, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> After watching the operation for a while Ghost leaves his hiding place and saunters over to the stall, casting furtive glances around the area he approaches the worker who he noticed had hidden his yellow robe. With a wild look in his eyes and speaking quickly he says "You must take me to Bremmen, I have access to a cache of particularly valuable merchandise that he might be able to make use of. I don't have the cooling facilities and it won't be long before the goods are only fit to graft on to the undead. C'mon man be quick about it, I'm desperate which means Bremmen is up for a good deal and you know how he hates missing a good deal."
> [sblock] furtive glances equal quick assessment of any immediate dangers. bluff roll followed by a sense motive of the guy's answer. Any sign of trouble and he will attempt to facinate the man[/sblock]




[sblock]Bluff check (Hard to believe - DC 10) +21 - Success
Sense Motive check (Hunch - DC 20) +12 - Failure
[/sblock]

"Is it worth you becoming a commodity for his business, I've heard he's done that to workers who have let him down in the past?"
Hound's last words must drive home a need in the cultist, for without questioning the dubious story he gestures the bard off the street and behind the ice bins that store the shops wares.
"Come with me good sir."  With a smile and a husky voice that doesn't quiet seem to fit the man, he swiftly marches through the back alleys of the markets, determination and greed fueling his half-jog.  Less than two blocks from the stall the cultist stops at a large potters warehouse, knocks on the door briefly, then opens the door after the noise of a large heavy bar being removed has been heard.
The doors swing wide open to reveal dozens of vats of clay and mud, filled with the writhing forms of humans, elves, dwarves and ogres.  Dozens of yellow garbed cultists attend to the machines, while no more than six retrieve crossbows to prepare for their visitor.  In the centre of the debarcle is a man dressed in professional business attire with a large fox fur over his shoulders and a smoking cigar jammed between his teeth.
"It seems we have a visitor.  I am Bremman, you wanted to see me."


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 10, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Alexis rubs her forehead, and indulges in deep thought for the duration of the ride.  What *was* that?  Nobody warned her about anything strange like that.  She never had nightmares before, so why would something like that happen now?
> 
> She wouldn't let it deter her in the long run.  But right now, she needed to talk to Vrisse.
> 
> Alexis would keep her eyes looking straight ahead for the rest of the ride ; when they finally arrived, she would immediately leave the carriage, customs be damned.  She'd relinquish the two skeletons to whomever was nearby to take them.  She'd find Vrisse.




Powering up the steps and into the temple, Alexis searches feverously for her mentor in a desperate need for answers to her questions.  No-one stops her...but no-one bows to her, opens any doors, gives her the respect that is usually gushing forth from all of Lord Zsath's servants.  Dragging open the heavy door to Vrisse's study on the lower floors, Alexis finally finds her friend flicking through an old book.



			
				robotrobotI said:
			
		

> "Vrisse.  I had a nightmare while I was in the carriage.  I imagined stepping out, and all of the people staring at me, pointing at me.  They were all old, Vrisse, very old.  Older than you were, when you met Lord Zsath, Prayer be to Him.  And then the rain came; it washed away their years.
> 
> "Vrisse, what does it mean?  I never have nightmares otherwise."




Something is strange about the old priest as he looks up in confusion.  He is solid, alive.  His face shows the emotion that Alexis remembers from his living days, but now...

"Who are you?  I know all of the priestesses of Lord Zsath in this temple, how dare you presume to impersonate one!  I should call the guards and have you killed on the spot!"

The elderly priest graps his ancient symbol of faith and steps back, assuming the pose that Alexis knows too well from prayer training sessions.  Vrisse was preparing to use magic, and the look on his face was not a happy one.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Twitchy senses Taran's trepidation, and charges the hostile figure.
> 
> Taran says to the little girl "Stay here, I will be back for you.  I won't leave your sight."  He then begins to walk away from the girl a bit, chanting in quiet summons.*
> 
> OOC: [sblock]Taran will use his Hold Animal spell slot to cast Summon Nature's Ally 2, calling forth a Crocodile as close as he can summon it to the approaching man.  He is trying to put 15' between him and the girl if he can, though he will make sure anyone else who approaches her that he may not have seen yet will have to go through him.[/sblock]




[sblock]Twitchy hit roll +10 - Miss
Twitchy Reflex Save (DC 13) +14 - Success
Figure damage roll - 3pts fire damage (saved for half)
[/sblock]

Tarans hands wave over the filth and slowly a crocodile begins to flow forth and gather near the strange figure.  Twitchy swims forth, biting visciously at the man's leg fruitlessly.  The figure completes his gesture and the filth begins to bubble, as each of the bubbles swiftly gather around the aggressive rat they burst in unison, releasing jets of flame that lick and singe his flesh.  Unperturbed, for Twitchy is made of harder stuff, the battle continues.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Twitchy hit roll +10 - Miss
> Twitchy Reflex Save (DC 13) +14 - Success
> Figure damage roll - 3pts fire damage (saved for half)
> [/sblock]
> ...




Twitchy and the Croc attack the figure mercilessly.  Taran readys his shield and draws a short spear as he closes the distance and hurls it at the figure.  He then draws his masterwork shortspear.

OOC: [sblock]Quckdraw for the spears, readying the shield with a move action, thowing the normal spear (+7, minus penalties for melee, 1d4+1 damage) as a standard action [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Twitchy and the Croc attack the figure mercilessly.  Taran readys his shield and draws a short spear as he closes the distance and hurls it at the figure.  He then draws his masterwork shortspear.
> 
> OOC: [sblock]Quckdraw for the spears, readying the shield with a move action, thowing the normal spear (+7, minus penalties for melee, 1d4+1 damage) as a standard action [/sblock]




[sblock]Twitchy hit roll +11 - Miss
Crocodile hit roll +15 - Hit
Damage roll - 12pts
Crocodile Grapple roll (DC 2) +15 - Success
[/sblock]

Twitchy quickly recovers from his flash-burn and lashes out once more, but the burning sensation in his eyes causes the poor creature to flounder in the water ineffectually.  The figure sneers and prepares his magic once more, only for a great wave of water bursting from beside him to distract him momentarily.
From below Taran's crocodile comes bursting forth, its maw clamping down onto the stranger's arm like a vice.  Screaming in pain, the man has little time to contemplate his shattered and bloodied arm before he is dragged beneath the water in which he came.
With spear in hand Taran can only watch as the frothing waters become more violent momentarily, then only a sickening crunching noise as the animal brings forth a portion of its prey to grind it between its teeth above water.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 11, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Powering up the steps and into the temple, Alexis searches feverously for her mentor in a desperate need for answers to her questions. No-one stops her...but no-one bows to her, opens any doors, gives her the respect that is usually gushing forth from all of Lord Zsath's servants. Dragging open the heavy door to Vrisse's study on the lower floors, Alexis finally finds her friend flicking through an old book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alexis reaction his stance is quick. She shouts to him - "Vrisse! By Zsath, Vrisse, what are you doing?" She shrieks, pulling force her Holy Symbol, a coin with a smiling face on one side and a tortured soul on the other. "Vrisse! It's me, Alexis!"

If his stance doesn't change, she'll begin to cast Darkness around herself, with the intention of fleeing him under it's cover. All the while, she's hearing _What's going on?!_ within her own head.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "It seems we have a visitor.  I am Bremman, you wanted to see me."




Ghost stands at the entry to the warehouse. "Bremman"  he nods without leaving the relative safety of the street "I'd like to have a chat with you in private please sir?" before Bremman can laugh off the request Ghost continues, his arms waving in the air and his voice droning "I'm a reporter, I write for The Independant. I want to do a story, all names changed to protect the ahhh innocent, on the art of organ harvesting. As you know the rag is often used as a source of passing on descreet information to the more nefarious members of society and I thought that we might be able to do each other a favour. My article would tell people the best way of harvesting and then, once they've acquired the goods, who do they go to too dispose of the goods?? Hmm - yes Mr Bremman you. Come let us talk over the details over a bite to eat"
[sblock]I'm casting hypnotise on Bremman, the sole target (-2 to his save) DC14 Will. If it fails (and the spell description says he doesn't notice the attempt) I'll continue and try a Bluff. [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 11, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Twitchy hit roll +11 - Miss
> Crocodile hit roll +15 - Hit
> Damage roll - 12pts
> Crocodile Grapple roll (DC 2) +15 - Success
> ...




Taran sees an opening with the Croc taking the man down.  He calls Twitchy over to the girl as he runs back over to her.  "This is Twitchy, he's my friend.  Hold on to him." He says as he helps the girl into the saddle.

With the girl secure in the saddle, he makes his way back to the well as quickly as possable.  He invokes his magic*, and scales the wall with Twitchy, carefully to make sure the girl is secure in the saddle.  "Close your eyes and hold on tight" he says to her.

Once he is back up, he quickly draws his bearings, and makes his way back to town.  The town elders must know about what happened, and he then must go to the surface to get help with this girl.

OOC:[sblock]*Spider Climb.  Should effect both me and Twitchy through the Share Spell ability.

With that cast, climbing should be no problem, and I should be able to help her hold on if need be.  It's a military saddle, so should be easy to keep her secured in it.  As a child, she should be about halfling size, maybe a bit smaller.[/sblock]


----------



## Cathoi (Jun 13, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Naten easily grabs the hand of the cutpurse, lifting his arm high so that his blade cannot be manuevered. The child looks up initially in fear, then in amusement.
> 
> "'Allo Nate, long time no see...don't s'pose you could spare a cupla bits fer a poor starven' kid?"




*Naten lets go of the would-be-cutpurses hand as he changes his expression into a quick smirk.*

"Quix? And here I thought the worst thing to happen this year was a facility falling on me."

*Instead of reaching into his common pocket (containing about 30 coppers and a dagger) Naten checks a side pocket of thave haversack, pulls out 2 royals, and holds them up to Quix. He also unfolds his list of names from his side pocket.(1)*

"Of course. But I can give you the opportunity to earn plenty more. Stay quiet about seeing me here until my business is done, and you've earned yourself twenty." *The street tough holds his list of names up to the kid* "And another gold peice, one per name, for information leading to any of these names, all of them children. After I've found the names in question of course. Last thing, this one's worth five if the info's good, I need you to tell me what you know about the merchant Giante."

*Naten waits for Quix to awnser, watching Giante's stall out of the corner of his eye and making sure that none of the passing crowd is paying too much attention to his conversation with the young theif.*

(1)[sblock]that's assuming one royal equals 1 gold peice, and that the street rat was only asking for the = of copper pieces[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 14, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Alexis reaction his stance is quick. She shouts to him - "Vrisse! By Zsath, Vrisse, what are you doing?" She shrieks, pulling force her Holy Symbol, a coin with a smiling face on one side and a tortured soul on the other. "Vrisse! It's me, Alexis!"
> 
> If his stance doesn't change, she'll begin to cast Darkness around herself, with the intention of fleeing him under it's cover. All the while, she's hearing _What's going on?!_ within her own head.




[sblock]Initiative
Alexis +4
Vrisse +1
Spellcraft check (DC hidden) +23 - Success (Hold Monster)
[/sblock]

Alexis, recognising the Vrisse's movements, is granted the upper hand.  It takes Vrisse precious seconds to remove the iron nail required for the spell from his pockets, giving her the time needed to finish her spell.  The darkness is absolute once the priestess' word of power are complete, and after hearing the words of Vrisse's enchantment, allows her a small bout of relief.
She had heard him only use this spell once before, when the high priests of the temple were called to deal with rogue sorcerers that had intended to steal the Obsidean Sceptre of Thrall.  The spell was powerful enough to dispatch one of the intruders that day, for it allowed the priest to hold any creature immobile for as long as its willpower was not strong enough to break free.
With her darkness complete, Vrisse could not see her to focus his spell and allowing Alexis to slip from the room and back into the hallway.  She knew what was next though, within seconds the undead guardians of the temple would be sent after her, skeletal warriors trained in the arts of combat that excel their lesser brethren.  She had to be fast.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 14, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost stands at the entry to the warehouse. "Bremman"  he nods without leaving the relative safety of the street "I'd like to have a chat with you in private please sir?" before Bremman can laugh off the request Ghost continues, his arms waving in the air and his voice droning "I'm a reporter, I write for The Independant. I want to do a story, all names changed to protect the ahhh innocent, on the art of organ harvesting. As you know the rag is often used as a source of passing on descreet information to the more nefarious members of society and I thought that we might be able to do each other a favour. My article would tell people the best way of harvesting and then, once they've acquired the goods, who do they go to too dispose of the goods?? Hmm - yes Mr Bremman you. Come let us talk over the details over a bite to eat"
> [sblock]I'm casting hypnotise on Bremman, the sole target (-2 to his save) DC14 Will. If it fails (and the spell description says he doesn't notice the attempt) I'll continue and try a Bluff. [/sblock]




[sblock]Bremmen Will Save (DC 15) +12 - Success (SRD has Hypno as a Brd 1 spell, I'm putting it as DC 15 at the moment, he failed anyway, but fix me up in the OOC forum k?)
Hypnotism - 6 HD effected (Successful)
[/sblock]

Bremmen rubs the stubble on his chin for a moment, thinking deeply on Ghost's proposal.  His eyes watch the investigator carefully, obviously calculating the risk involved with this strange new figure.
Grappling his cigar between two fat fingers and throwing his fox's head over one shoulder, Bremmen laughs and throws his arm over Ghost's shoulder effectionately.  Blowing smoke in his face subconciously and leading the bard into the street, Bremmen rumbles: "No problem son, after all, business is business.  Let's get off the shop floor what say?"
In under a minute the two lean against an old petrified tree at the side of the potters, and with none of his lackeys in sight, at the moment, Ghost is given his opportunity.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran sees an opening with the Croc taking the man down.  He calls Twitchy over to the girl as he runs back over to her.  "This is Twitchy, he's my friend.  Hold on to him." He says as he helps the girl into the saddle.
> 
> With the girl secure in the saddle, he makes his way back to the well as quickly as possable.  He invokes his magic*, and scales the wall with Twitchy, carefully to make sure the girl is secure in the saddle.  "Close your eyes and hold on tight" he says to her.
> 
> ...




Leaving the river of flesh behind, it takes only moments for Taran's magic to allow himself, Twitchy, and the distressed girl to slowly make their way to the upper sewers.  The girl is difficult to handle on such a climb, but in time the druid and his companion slowly help her up the shaft.  For nearly an hour the three companions wind their way through the safe paths within the sewers, Taran leading them with determination to get his ward assistance.

After one final turn in a narrow pipe, Taran saw home.  A large chamber riddles with rope walkways, ladders, platforms, vats, pipes, nests, all in general disarray stretched forth before him.  Populated with nearly a dozen families now, his home was growing.

Down the ladder before him was the Phanlak Pits*, where the old white haired and withered elf, Vulgarth, directed some of the children to cage the rats in the area so they would not spoil the crop.  He was home.

*Phanlak is a children's treat often served during Azrantide**.  Made from an interesting collection of syrup and mosses, as well as other odds and ends, many children laugh at the fact that the jar clearly states that they are produced in the sewers.  Apparently they think it's a joke.

**Azrantide is the celebration dedicated to the sun god Azran where all of his followers celebrate their birthdays on the same day.  Children eat Phanlak while adults get drunk and give children Phanlak so they will leave them alone.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 14, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> *Naten lets go of the would-be-cutpurses hand as he changes his expression into a quick smirk.*
> 
> "Quix? And here I thought the worst thing to happen this year was a facility falling on me."
> 
> ...




[sblock]Royal = Gold
Noble = Silver
Bit = Copper
[/sblock]

Quix's eyes shine wide at the prospect of money.  He barely hears what Naten actually wants, but grabs the list nontheless.  He squints a little, holds the list upside-down, then smiles at Naten stupidly.

"Yoo are funny man, yoo know I cun read."

[sblock]Assuming that Naten reads the names:
[/sblock]

Quix's eyes narrow in something that normal people could assume is thought as Naten reads the names one by one past his ears.  As soon as one name is said,  Quix's eyes light up and he sticks his hands out for money.

"I know that 'un!  Stefany Zimman.  Giante bought 'er the utha day, I go' along well wif her...till 'e was finished wif 'er an' she wen away."

Quix looks back nervously in the direction of Giante's stall.

"Yoo know, 'e dus nasty fins to kids.  He dusn' tuch me tho cause 'e seys I go' all the filf unner the sun anyway, not werf two bits 'e sez."

With a grin on him dumber than a new born squid, Quix looks hopefully in the direction of Taren's money pouch.


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Leaving the river of flesh behind, it takes only moments for Taran's magic to allow himself, Twitchy, and the distressed girl to slowly make their way to the upper sewers.  The girl is difficult to handle on such a climb, but in time the druid and his companion slowly help her up the shaft.  For nearly an hour the three companions wind their way through the safe paths within the sewers, Taran leading them with determination to get his ward assistance.
> 
> After one final turn in a narrow pipe, Taran saw home.  A large chamber riddles with rope walkways, ladders, platforms, vats, pipes, nests, all in general disarray stretched forth before him.  Populated with nearly a dozen families now, his home was growing.
> 
> ...



"Vulgarth, I found something!" Taran calls out to the old elf.  "I was examing the blockage in the grating when the blockage blew, and I ended up near a well I've never seen before.  There were... corpses haning from the ceiling.  I heard a cry coming from down in the well, and found here there, chained to the wall.  A strange man-thing attacked us, but I managed to get around it and get her out of there.  She's sick, and I know I can't help her.  Is there anything you can do?"

He has Twitchy come over and sit down, so he can get the child off of him easily.  "Don't worry, you're ammong friends little one."  He says to her.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2005)

*Ghost Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> In under a minute the two lean against an old petrified tree at the side of the potters, and with none of his lackeys in sight, at the moment, Ghost is given his opportunity.



"So Bremmen, this story, it really needs an angle, it needs a real human side to it, something that the readers can relate to - a hero."  Ghost leans nonchantly against the rough bark of the old tree, offering the human a fat cigar he continues "Word on the streets is that big bastard Zimmerman has lost his daughter - and that he blames you. I was talking to a friend in The Apartments and he told me that he'd heard that she had become 'product'. In fact, rumour is so strong that the pile of dung that parades as a paper, the Cryer, is running a feature story on Zimmerman's so called loss." The tall elf fishes in his pocket and produces a flicklight, a disposable flame, and offers Bremmen a light before lighting the end of his own cigar, inhaling deeply he says "Now you and I both know that Zimmerman is as crooked as the next man and that his daughter isn't lost. He's running this story to increase his popularity, pure and simple. And I've heard he's trying to muscle in on the 'spare part' business and that's why he's trying to discredit you." Blowing a large smoke ring Ghost turns to look the human in the eye "We need to find this girl and reverse the tables on Zimmerman - you in? Can you help me find her before Zimmerman gets his way?


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Vulgarth, I found something!" Taran calls out to the old elf.  "I was examing the blockage in the grating when the blockage blew, and I ended up near a well I've never seen before.  There were... corpses haning from the ceiling.  I heard a cry coming from down in the well, and found here there, chained to the wall.  A strange man-thing attacked us, but I managed to get around it and get her out of there.  She's sick, and I know I can't help her.  Is there anything you can do?"
> 
> He has Twitchy come over and sit down, so he can get the child off of him easily.  "Don't worry, you're among friends little one."  He says to her.




Vulgarth's face looks up from the crowd of children as Taran calls his name, his wise old face calmly looking at the halfling and his ward as they scurry down the ladder from up high.  Taran's eager blurting of recent events is almost spat out into his lap, and as the tale is told Vulgrath barely pays attention as he lifts the small child into his arms.

With one hand slowly drifting over her frightened face, Vulgarth intones an ancient spell and concentrates intently on the child.  His eyes glow softly for a moment before his hand wavers across her face a second time, her eyes close, and she sleeps.

"You cannot help this child Taran."  The old man's voice was obviously once powerful and commanding, however even the passing of years can effect the majesty of an elf, for now it wavered and crackled.  "Her soul has been taken from her body, harvested as were her teeth, blood, hair, fingernails, retinal fluid and even one of her kidneys.  It seems that she has fallen victim of organ farmers, though not like any I have heard of before."

He mutters something under his breath, placing the child down away from the bubbling vats nearby before continuing.  "Most organ farmers do not have the necessary equipment to extract somebody's soul and still leave them alive and walking.  It is a very dangerous act, one which many ancient sorcerers have tried to master and failed for years."

"Taran, we can look after her here, you do not have to take this any further.  But if you truely want to help this girl....you will have to go to the surface, to find whatever manner of creatures would do something like this."


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 16, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "So Bremmen, this story, it really needs an angle, it needs a real human side to it, something that the readers can relate to - a hero."  Ghost leans nonchantly against the rough bark of the old tree, offering the human a fat cigar he continues "Word on the streets is that big bastard Zimmerman has lost his daughter - and that he blames you. I was talking to a friend in The Apartments and he told me that he'd heard that she had become 'product'. In fact, rumour is so strong that the pile of dung that parades as a paper, the Cryer, is running a feature story on Zimmerman's so called loss." The tall elf fishes in his pocket and produces a flicklight, a disposable flame, and offers Bremmen a light before lighting the end of his own cigar, inhaling deeply he says "Now you and I both know that Zimmerman is as crooked as the next man and that his daughter isn't lost. He's running this story to increase his popularity, pure and simple. And I've heard he's trying to muscle in on the 'spare part' business and that's why he's trying to discredit you." Blowing a large smoke ring Ghost turns to look the human in the eye "We need to find this girl and reverse the tables on Zimmerman - you in? Can you help me find her before Zimmerman gets his way?




[sblock]Bluff check (Hard to believe - DC 10) +26 - Success
[/sblock]

Bremmen leans heavily against the wall, chewing on his cigar as he watches Hound's mouth move faster than a scared quickling.  As Hound's expectant eyes widen at the end of his request, Bremmen drops his cigar onto the ground and crushes beneath his crocodile skin boots.

"Bastard."

The large furry eyebrows rustle on Bremmen's face only for a moment as the boss's mind finishes racing towards its conclusion.

"You know fella, I don't know you from a bar of soap...but it seems that we can profit from mutual greed here.  I won't stand for any double dealings though lad, let me put that out upfront."

Rifling through his pockets for a moment, he pulls out a long kris dagger and gently passes it from hand to hand, his eyes never leaving its stained brown blade.

"Zimmerman bought that girl fair and square, I recognise that.  I would never do anything to go back on a business dealing, but that girl left him for one of my boys fair and square, Liam.  Love she said, or something.  I dunno where she is now, wouldn't have a clue.  It would be in your best interest to leave it alone though, I'll deal with Zimmerman..."


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 16, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Initiative
> Alexis +4
> Vrisse +1
> Spellcraft check (DC hidden) +23 - Success (Hold Monster)
> ...




And she was.  Her feet would hit the ground hard, in rapid succession.  Fast as they'd carry her.  She wasn't accustomed to fleeing.

Her run isn't as fast as that of most.  He robes fall around her, and get in her way.  She holds tight to her holy symbol as she flees.

Eventually, [assuming nothing else goes wrong], she would reach the city streets.  Just outside her front door, but utterly foreign to her... but she'd keep moving, down streets and alleys, just to get away from Vrisse.

What could make him *do that* to her?  And what happened to his... body?  It should be gone, working in the sewer farms...


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Vulgarth's face looks up from the crowd of children as Taran calls his name, his wise old face calmly looking at the halfling and his ward as they scurry down the ladder from up high.  Taran's eager blurting of recent events is almost spat out into his lap, and as the tale is told Vulgrath barely pays attention as he lifts the small child into his arms.
> 
> With one hand slowly drifting over her frightened face, Vulgarth intones an ancient spell and concentrates intently on the child.  His eyes glow softly for a moment before his hand wavers across her face a second time, her eyes close, and she sleeps.
> 
> ...




"Do you know anyone I should look to find to help?" Taran asks.  "Is there anything else you think I need to bring?"

If his Vulgarth thinks it is best, Taran will leave immediately.  Otherwise, Taran will try to get some rest to recover before he leaves.

Taran sets out to the surface, to investigate these strange goings.  Hopefully he can stop it before someone from his village is taken by these organ harvesters.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Zimmerman bought that girl fair and square, I recognise that.  I would never do anything to go back on a business dealing, but that girl left him for one of my boys fair and square, Liam.  Love she said, or something.  I dunno where she is now, wouldn't have a clue.  It would be in your best interest to leave it alone though, I'll deal with Zimmerman..."



[sblock]Using Sleight of Hand or Bluff I'm going to try and cast Scare without him realising that I'm casting a spell, while casting I'm saying[/sblock]
"That Zimmerman is a bad bastard, a bad, mean son of a dwarf and as tight with his security as he is with his money. Why I've seen first hand the things he's done to others. Look just between you and me" Ghost stops and makes a show of looking around to make sure that what he says won't be overheard "do you remember the massacre of the Stetton Street Boys?"  he continues "All 15 of them killed, basically ripped apart, eviscerated they was. I covered that story and let me tell you it chilled me blood. I've heard he's signed a pact with the demon Xekh, that he has supernatural connections. They never did bring the dog to justice but I know it was him. I have friends that can take care of this sort of business."  (wiggling his fingers and rubbing the skeleton finger bone he casts his spell) "they'll grind him into dust" (with the final trigger word the finger bone crumbles to a powder) "Why don't you tell me all you can about Liam and I'll track he and his girl down and make sure they get the right protection. I'll also talk to my, ahhh, friends in The Apartments and they'll take care of Zimmerman, making sure that it looks to be an accident of course. You're clean then, no blood on your hands and I get to finally have my revenge for what he did"

[sblock]As he speaks he takes a few steps away from Bremmen, his hand gripping the hilt of his mace that is still hidden beneath the folds of his cloak. He warily watches Bremmen, ready for any sign of attack[/sblock]


----------



## Cathoi (Jun 16, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Quix's eyes shine wide at the prospect of money. He barely hears what Naten actually wants, but grabs the list nontheless. He squints a little, holds the list upside-down, then smiles at Naten stupidly.
> 
> "Yoo are funny man, yoo know I cun read."
> 
> ...




*Nate grimaces at the thougth of having _anything_ to do with the man*, _but business was business, not as if this would be the first unsavoy character he'd have to have dealt with these kind of unsavory characters_.

_*_Nate looks back down at quix, and gives him another 10 royal's, still making sure that no one is watching the exchange too closely.*

"Good work Quix, that's exactly what I needed to know, now go make yourself scarce.  Ah, one last thing, if you want your twenty royal's come to the barges in two day's.  If I'm not there find a preist of Urbanus, tell the priest what you told me.  Alright, now get."

*Once Quix is swallowed by the crowd Naten turns back towards Giante's stall, looking carefully over his wares (paying special attention to anything that looked like it could be used as a weapon by Giante)*

[sblock]So what's he sellin?[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 16, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> And she was.  Her feet would hit the ground hard, in rapid succession.  Fast as they'd carry her.  She wasn't accustomed to fleeing.
> 
> Her run isn't as fast as that of most.  He robes fall around her, and get in her way.  She holds tight to her holy symbol as she flees.
> 
> ...




Alexis' feet pounded on the polished floor of the temple, carrying her swiftly away from the study and down a flight of stairs to the temple proper.  For a moment she was forced to slow as she made her way through the crowd of acolytes and worshippers that milled through the area.  Above her on the walkway, Vrisse leaned heavily on the railing, searching for the 'intruder', calling the nearby skeletal guards to his side.
The crowd worked for her though, Alexis burst from the front door and almost fell down the stairs and into the street.  For what seemed like forever she ran, stumbling down alleyways filled with the refuse of humanity, her body finally gave up, tumbling into the mud that caked thick onto the streets.
Her lungs screamed for air, but at least she was safe, for now.  All of her training, all of her lessons from her mentor, had not prepared her for this...


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Do you know anyone I should look to find to help?" Taran asks.  "Is there anything else you think I need to bring?"
> 
> If his Vulgarth thinks it is best, Taran will leave immediately.  Otherwise, Taran will try to get some rest to recover before he leaves.
> 
> Taran sets out to the surface, to investigate these strange goings.  Hopefully he can stop it before someone from his village is taken by these organ harvesters.




Vulgrath shakes his head, but only a little.  "I left the world above behind decades ago, I know little of the people with whom we live beneath anymore.  You are young, and very resourceful, I suggest that you leave the young girl here for now though, I will protect her in this sanctuary."  His wizened hand stokes the girl's mottled hair in affection.

Vulgrath looks up once more, studying the haggered Taran.  "You look tired, get some rest before you leave."  Sleep does not come easily though, with images of rivers of blood and screaming children at the back of Taran's mind, it is a long time before he can rest.

Twitchy is the first ready, scratching at the foot of Taran's cot to wake the small druid, it seems that the eager rat knows what excitement the day will bring.  It doesn't take long to gather provisions and ready for the trip ahead, and before they knew it, the two were on their way...

[sblock]Taran and Twitchy receives a full night's rest, recovering all lost hit points and spells.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 16, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> [sblock]Using Sleight of Hand or Bluff I'm going to try and cast Scare without him realising that I'm casting a spell, while casting I'm saying[/sblock]
> "That Zimmerman is a bad bastard, a bad, mean son of a dwarf and as tight with his security as he is with his money. Why I've seen first hand the things he's done to others. Look just between you and me" Ghost stops and makes a show of looking around to make sure that what he says won't be overheard "do you remember the massacre of the Stetton Street Boys?"  he continues "All 15 of them killed, basically ripped apart, eviscerated they was. I covered that story and let me tell you it chilled me blood. I've heard he's signed a pact with the demon Xekh, that he has supernatural connections. They never did bring the dog to justice but I know it was him. I have friends that can take care of this sort of business."  (wiggling his fingers and rubbing the skeleton finger bone he casts his spell) "they'll grind him into dust" (with the final trigger word the finger bone crumbles to a powder) "Why don't you tell me all you can about Liam and I'll track he and his girl down and make sure they get the right protection. I'll also talk to my, ahhh, friends in The Apartments and they'll take care of Zimmerman, making sure that it looks to be an accident of course. You're clean then, no blood on your hands and I get to finally have my revenge for what he did"
> 
> [sblock]As he speaks he takes a few steps away from Bremmen, his hand gripping the hilt of his mace that is still hidden beneath the folds of his cloak. He warily watches Bremmen, ready for any sign of attack[/sblock]




[sblock]Sleight of Hand check (Opposed DC 6) +25 - Success
Bremmen Will Save (DC 15) +21 - Success (target shaken)
Intimidate check (Opposed DC 22) +24 - Success 
[/sblock]

With Hound's final words Bremmen looks obviously concerned, looking about the alley for any of his employees that could be nearby, but they are all too far away to help him.  He tries to nevously light another cigar, but fails terribly.
"Ok then, fine.  Liam's still around, but he's got nothing for you, he simply lured and grabbed the girl when the time was right.  I had a taker for her y'see?  That damn Zimmerman cheated me by finishing the deal without me, so I cheated him back by grabbing his 'precious daughter'."  He leans forward a little to whisper.
"It's these Yellow fellas y'see, they pay good but they're dangerous.  If I don't do what they say..."  His face pales a little further.
"I know where she is though, just leave and don't bring Zimmerman down around here.  Between him and the Yellow devils, I've got enough on my plate.  The girl is in one of the Yellow Cult's harvesting areas, here, I'll show you."
Bremmen draws a crude map of an area in The Apartments, showing sewer access points as well as a secret wall that opens up into a small group of holding cells.  His face attempts to return to a harden state as he snarls: "Now get outta here!"


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 16, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> *Nate grimaces at the thougth of having _anything_ to do with the man*, _but business was business, not as if this would be the first unsavoy character he'd have to have dealt with these kind of unsavory characters_.
> 
> _*_Nate looks back down at quix, and gives him another 10 royal's, still making sure that no one is watching the exchange too closely.*
> 
> ...




Quix snatches his money quickly before darting into the crowd, obviously afraid that Naten may change his mind and want the money back.  Once the child is gone, Naten casually approaches Giante's stall and surveys his wares.

Teeth.

The stall is covered with teeth, from animal teeth to monstrous teeth, Giante sells teeth as wall ornaments or jewelry.  The man himself is quite small, even for a dwarf.  His stubby arms and short legs are supplimented by a large bench that he walks along behind his stall, giving him access to all of his wares at anytime.  Unlike other dwarves in his line of business (at least in this area of the city) he does not seem accustomed to arms and armour.  Several large pouches hang securely at his waist as well as a small holster within which a slender wand rests, it seems like this man may be more than meets the eye.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "I know where she is though, just leave and don't bring Zimmerman down around here.  Between him and the Yellow devils, I've got enough on my plate.  The girl is in one of the Yellow Cult's harvesting areas, here, I'll show you."
> Bremmen draws a crude map of an area in The Apartments, showing sewer access points as well as a secret wall that opens up into a small group of holding cells.  His face attempts to return to a harden state as he snarls: "Now get outta here!"




Carefully folding the map and tucking it away in an inside pocket Ghost dips his head in thanks to Bremmen "Rest assured I'll sort this, we may do business again my friend" he says as he saunters off towards the exit. Pulling his collar up high and tucking his head down against the driving rain Ghost makes his way back to The Apartments, his eyes darting to the shadows and his every nerve raw and on edge, waiting for everything to go pear shaped.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Carefully folding the map and tucking it away in an inside pocket Ghost dips his head in thanks to Bremmen "Rest assured I'll sort this, we may do business again my friend" he says as he saunters off towards the exit. Pulling his collar up high and tucking his head down against the driving rain Ghost makes his way back to The Apartments, his eyes darting to the shadows and his every nerve raw and on edge, waiting for everything to go pear shaped.




The rain pours from the sky overhead, pounding the city into submission around Ghost as he makes his way slowly back to the Apartments.  Occassionally checking the crude map in a sheltered doorway, away from both the rain and prying eyes, it does not take him long to weave his way through the base of the Apartment's towers towards the alleyway that contains the entrance to the sewers that he is searching for.
The alley is dark, damp, and dismal, much like the rest of the neighbourhood.  At least a dozen homeless have made crude shanty houses out of debris in the area and loiter about the entrance to the sewers with dozens of their traps set up to catch an unwary rat or two.
From Ghost's position at the mouth of the alley it seems that the sewer grate is set into the ground firmly, rusted hinges locking it tighter than any master's lock could.


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Vulgrath shakes his head, but only a little.  "I left the world above behind decades ago, I know little of the people with whom we live beneath anymore.  You are young, and very resourceful, I suggest that you leave the young girl here for now though, I will protect her in this sanctuary."  His wizened hand stokes the girl's mottled hair in affection.
> 
> Vulgrath looks up once more, studying the haggered Taran.  "You look tired, get some rest before you leave."  Sleep does not come easily though, with images of rivers of blood and screaming children at the back of Taran's mind, it is a long time before he can rest.
> 
> ...



Taran gathers his things, smiling at the excited Twitchy.  "Yes, I know, there's lot of fun things on the surface, but we're there on business. "

Once everything is gathered, Taran mounts up and sets off to the surface.  He knows his way there, down a few miles here, turn there, up this pipe, around this pipe, up this ladder, and out this grate.  He'd been that way once, but only to be shown the way.  In general, the surface was full of wasteful people, who threw away things that were perfectly good.  Why bother trading with them when what you needed was salvagable from what they threw away?  Sure, there were occasional expeditions to the surface to sell or buy a few rare items, but they were few and far between.

As Taran and Twitchy emerged from the grate, they had to squint their eyes to adjust to the bright light.  Taran urged his faithful companion forward, as they strode into the light...


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> From Ghost's position at the mouth of the alley it seems that the sewer grate is set into the ground firmly, rusted hinges locking it tighter than any master's lock could.



Ghost moves stealthily into the alley, his every step taken with a great deal of caution. He kicks the garbage out of the way as he enters the alleyway "If I don't find a way in here I'm going to have to see if I can't find some help with this, or maybe I could go and see Ol' Sharpy and get some of his special lock picking juice"  he mutters to himself.

[sblock]taking 20 to search around the grill, including the walls nearby; and 'using' elf ability to sense secret/concealed doors[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran gathers his things, smiling at the excited Twitchy.  "Yes, I know, there's lot of fun things on the surface, but we're there on business. "
> 
> Once everything is gathered, Taran mounts up and sets off to the surface.  He knows his way there, down a few miles here, turn there, up this pipe, around this pipe, up this ladder, and out this grate.  He'd been that way once, but only to be shown the way.  In general, the surface was full of wasteful people, who threw away things that were perfectly good.  Why bother trading with them when what you needed was salvagable from what they threw away?  Sure, there were occasional expeditions to the surface to sell or buy a few rare items, but they were few and far between.
> 
> As Taran and Twitchy emerged from the grate, they had to squint their eyes to adjust to the bright light.  Taran urged his faithful companion forward, as they strode into the light...





In comparison, the light that streamed from the sky high above seemed dirty, unclean, wrong.  At least the gemstones that illuminated his home far below the surface of the city produced a clean light, one that did not make the tunnels and chambers look sickly and dying, not like the surface-dweller's sun.

Taran and twitch stared at the massive towers that soared into the diseased sky high above them, twisted spirals of stone that looked as if the weight of the neighbourhood's opression would drag them crumbling to the ground at any moment.  The streets below the crumbling bridges that connected the towers high above, hundreds of lost souls slumber in shanty houses, conserving their energies for the scavenging of food and water.  The Apartments was not a place for the living, for these people had lost their lives years ago.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 20, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost moves stealthily into the alley, his every step taken with a great deal of caution. He kicks the garbage out of the way as he enters the alleyway "If I don't find a way in here I'm going to have to see if I can't find some help with this, or maybe I could go and see Ol' Sharpy and get some of his special lock picking juice"  he mutters to himself.
> 
> [sblock]taking 20 to search around the grill, including the walls nearby; and 'using' elf ability to sense secret/concealed doors[/sblock]




[sblock]Seach check (DC hidden) +24 - Success
Bardic Knowledge check (DC variable) +25 - Success
[/sblock]

Though the grill itself is firmly rusted shut, it doesn't take Ghost long to realize that this entrance is used by others anyway.  The entire grill itself is set into stone, but it only rests there.  With persistance, it could be easily lifted aside and access to the sewers would be granted.
Just inside the grill Ghost's eyes pierce the darkness to see a small symbol of a sword jutting from the bowels of a dog.  He had seen that symbol before, it marked the territory of The Hunters*.  It would seem that his investigation had taken a new twist.

*The Hunters were once a powerful gang of hooligans, thieves and confidence men that slowly grew to establish a large power base within The Apartments.  The entire group gathered to oust a local crime lord several years ago, but they had failed to recognize the power that the man held.  His magic slew them all too swiftly, and he brought their souls back to their bodies, locking them in eternal undeath.  After years of servitude, the necromancer disappeared, allowing what was left of the gang to resume their old haunts, but now their numbers and power had waned significantly.


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> In comparison, the light that streamed from the sky high above seemed dirty, unclean, wrong.  At least the gemstones that illuminated his home far below the surface of the city produced a clean light, one that did not make the tunnels and chambers look sickly and dying, not like the surface-dweller's sun.
> 
> Taran and twitch stared at the massive towers that soared into the diseased sky high above them, twisted spirals of stone that looked as if the weight of the neighbourhood's opression would drag them crumbling to the ground at any moment.  The streets below the crumbling bridges that connected the towers high above, hundreds of lost souls slumber in shanty houses, conserving their energies for the scavenging of food and water.  The Apartments was not a place for the living, for these people had lost their lives years ago.



Taran will find the first somewhat friendly person he sees and try to talk to them*.  "Excuse me good sir, do you know where I might find someone up on local news?  I'm hoping catch up on current events."

Tarren had heard that there were people and papers that kept up on current events, and hoped that perhaps there might lie a clue to what he was looking for.

OOC: [sblock]Taran will attempt to use Diplomacy (+6) to try to illicit a friendly reaction[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> [Just inside the grill Ghost's eyes pierce the darkness to see a small symbol of a sword jutting from the bowels of a dog.  He had seen that symbol before, it marked the territory of The Hunters*.  It would seem that his investigation had taken a new twist.



"Hah, the Hunters, and I guess they must be working with the Yellow Robes if Bremmen is to be believed."  Ghost says into the quiet of the alley, his eyes darting from shadow to shadow searching for any threats. Believing there are no immediate hostiles he turns his attention to the grate, double checking that there are no traps, he wraps his fingers around the grill and strains to lift the obstacle from its housing.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran will find the first somewhat friendly person he sees and try to talk to them*.  "Excuse me good sir, do you know where I might find someone up on local news?  I'm hoping catch up on current events."
> 
> Tarren had heard that there were people and papers that kept up on current events, and hoped that perhaps there might lie a clue to what he was looking for.
> 
> OOC: [sblock]Taran will attempt to use Diplomacy (+6) to try to illicit a friendly reaction[/sblock]




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 15/25) +24 - Partial Success
Gather Information check (DC 15/25) +5 - Failure
[/sblock]

It was one thing for the people of The Apartments to live in squallor, squatting in shanty homes and living off whatever the streets threw at them, it was entirely different for these same filthy debased creatures to tolerate the presence of someone whose stench was worse than their own.

Taran and Twitchy found the people on the surface evasive, for after only a few words many of them would mutter or grunt something at him before waving him off and staggering into the streets.  It was hard, but eventually with a gesture and an indifferent partially coherant grumbling, one of the street people gestured towards a discarded pile of paper nearby.  Proudly proclaimed on the top of the paper was:

*The Cryer*​*Serving the People of Metropolis for Eighteen Years!*​
Below which a dozen different sections of the paper spew information on all of the city's dramas and problems, ranging from wild magical storms over the Castillias Bay to the birth of eight-headed kittens to a family of rats in Dugander Town.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 21, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Hah, the Hunters, and I guess they must be working with the Yellow Robes if Bremmen is to be believed."  Ghost says into the quiet of the alley, his eyes darting from shadow to shadow searching for any threats. Believing there are no immediate hostiles he turns his attention to the grate, double checking that there are no traps, he wraps his fingers around the grill and strains to lift the obstacle from its housing.




[sblock]Strength check (DC 7) +9 - Success
Listen check (DC hidden) +6 - Failure
[/sblock]

Ghost's hands grasp the old iron bars and his body braces against the strain.  The grill comes free with some difficulty, but moments later he has it laying on the ground next to the entranceway.  A set of old iron bars look like they are set into the shaft leading to the sewers below, somewhat rusted (much like the grill) they still look somewhat sturdy and safe enough to use to decend.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 15/25) +24 - Partial Success
> Gather Information check (DC 15/25) +5 - Failure
> [/sblock]
> 
> ...




Taran will rifle through the paper, looking for any sign of anything going on.  He will also attempt to find the name of some of the lead reporters, who may have heard any information yet to be published on this subject.  Barring that, he will at least get an address and see if he can find his way to the paper's office.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ghost's hands grasp the old iron bars and his body braces against the strain.  The grill comes free with some difficulty, but moments later he has it laying on the ground next to the entranceway.  A set of old iron bars look like they are set into the shaft leading to the sewers below, somewhat rusted (much like the grill) they still look somewhat sturdy and safe enough to use to decend.



Judging things to be safe Ghost lowers himself carefully onto the ladder, taking his time he starts to descened into the darkness, hoping that the light spilling in from above will provide his eyes with enough light to see by. Once he hits the bottom he pulls his lantern from it's home and sparks a flame, igniting the wick and scanning the area for any danger.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran will rifle through the paper, looking for any sign of anything going on.  He will also attempt to find the name of some of the lead reporters, who may have heard any information yet to be published on this subject.  Barring that, he will at least get an address and see if he can find his way to the paper's office.




Taran quickly flicks through the old paper, searching through the various articles for any information relating to his predicament, but unfortunately there is none.  Following up on his next best lead, he looks under the headlines to see:

_*The Cryer: Room 18, Floor 6, Ulandian Spyre, The Apartments, Metropolis (No Hawkers)*_

It only takes a few more questions from the street people to get a location of the Ulandian Spyre, and within the hour both Taran and Twitchy have wound their way between the bases of the towers towards their goal.
The Ulandian Spyre looks like any of the other dishevelled buildings, long in need of repair, or demolition.  Within the tower the debris of civilization spill out of the rooms into the corridors and stairwells, making progress to the sixth floor harder for one who needs to climb across barriers of broken furniture.
Room 18 has a small unassuming door with a wooden plaque that seems to have been hand carved, though obviously by someone with no carving skills whatsoever.

*The Cryer
Business Hours: 7​*
Before Taran's hand reaches to knock on the flimsy door it opens swiftly, revealing a small gnome with white hair and twisted spectacles.  He sticks his head out into the hall and looks back and forth for a moment, ignoring the small druid and his friend.

"Oh dear," he sqeaks, before slamming the door again.

From each side of Taran a small group of humanoids stride down the corridor carrying bats, knives, maces and handaxes.  One group numbers five half-orcs dressed in tattered black business attire, the other group are five half-elves dressed in blue studded leather armour.

"Oi, what you doin' 'ere?"  One of the half-orcs calls out.

"Are you referring to us?  We are here on business."  The half-elves respond.

"Bremmen tol' us you might try an' stop us!"

"Oh?  And I suppose he also said that Mr Zimmerman is behind all this?"

"Dam righ' 'e did..."

The two groups stare each other down for a moment and the tension in the corridor rises.  With the exchange of words and the gripping of weapons, Taran and Twichy have been ignored for the moment, buying them time to act...


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 22, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Judging things to be safe Ghost lowers himself carefully onto the ladder, taking his time he starts to descened into the darkness, hoping that the light spilling in from above will provide his eyes with enough light to see by. Once he hits the bottom he pulls his lantern from it's home and sparks a flame, igniting the wick and scanning the area for any danger.




The ladder holds safe and Ghost finds just enough light to climb safetly to the bottom of the shaft.  At its base he drops into ankle deep filth, and there is a horrible squelching sound as well as a skidding sensation as he gets his feet.

The lantern takes a few tries to start, but soon a brilliant light penetrates every corner of the small chamber he has climbed into, illuminating its secrets instantly.

The creatures of undeath snarled.

Eight tattered forms skulking about the chamber look away from the intruder, momentarily blinded by the lantern.  The dessicated flesh, shattered bodies and sharpened teeth writhe at the touch of the light, but only briefly, just long enough for Ghost...


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Taran quickly flicks through the old paper, searching through the various articles for any information relating to his predicament, but unfortunately there is none.  Following up on his next best lead, he looks under the headlines to see:
> 
> _*The Cryer: Room 18, Floor 6, Ulandian Spyre, The Apartments, Metropolis (No Hawkers)*_
> 
> ...




Taran and Twitchy will attempt to duck in the door and then hold it closed behind them.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran and Twitchy will attempt to duck in the door and then hold it closed behind them.




[sblock]Strength check (DC 0) +11 - Success
...
DC 0
...
Dontcha just love rolling low?
[/sblock]

Taran's weight against the door causes it to push open easily, causing the small form of the gnome to tumble several feet into the room.  As Twitchy scurries in, the small druid quickly slams the door behind him.
From the corridor there is a muffled yell of abuse, then a retort.  All further conversation is lost as a burst of fire shoots past door's window and there is a muffled screaming.  The blood curdling roar of injured half-orcs joining battle easily muffles the whimpering noises of the gnome, who seems to be rubbing a sore elbow quite vigorously.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> but only briefly, just long enough for Ghost...



 to scramble back up the ladder as quickly as he can with the lantern still in hand "I wonder if these beasties are related to my adoptive parents?"  he says to himself with a wry grin. He stops about half way up the ladder and turns to get a better look at the undead, trying to assess whether they are mindless undead or bestowed with intelligence (and thus possibly able to be reasoned with)


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Strength check (DC 0) +11 - Success
> ...
> DC 0
> ...
> ...



"Oh, hello there, sorry about that.  Is this The Cryer's office?"


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 23, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> to scramble back up the ladder as quickly as he can with the lantern still in hand "I wonder if these beasties are related to my adoptive parents?"  he says to himself with a wry grin. He stops about half way up the ladder and turns to get a better look at the undead, trying to assess whether they are mindless undead or bestowed with intelligence (and thus possibly able to be reasoned with)




[sblock]Creature Attack Roll (AC 14) +18 - Success
Creature Damage Roll - 2pts damage
Fortitude Save (DC 12) +21 - Racial Immunity
Knowledge (religion) Check (DC 10) +22 - Success
Climb Check (DC 5) +3 - Failure
[/sblock]

Ghost scrambles back up the ladder as fast as he can, but with so many of the creatures around him it was without a doubt that one would try to stop him.  Diving from the shadows, the creature lashes forth to strke one sharpened partially skeletal hand at the fleeing elf.
The claw tears through Ghost's pants easily, scraping across his thigh and drawing a thin stream of blood that begins to trickle swifty to his ankle.  Usually the touch of a ghoul (as Ghost recognises them to be) is enough to paralyze a weaker man, but he was an elf, immune to the legendary curse of this undead beast.  Unfortunately he was not immune to the effects of momentum.
The weight of the ghoul slamming into his leg caused the bad to waver momentarily, losing grip of the railing and tumbling several feet backwards into the chamber, landing heavily on his back.
Looking up at the gathering ghouls, Ghost realizes that these creatures are smart enough to be reasoned with.  But they were also hungry, ravenous, undead creatures with a taste for humanoid flesh...


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, hello there, sorry about that.  Is this The Cryer's office?"




The small gnome looks terrified and scurries beneath his table looking for cover from the oncoming brawl.  The noise from the corridor escalates as heavy bodies crash into the walls and doors and loud voices begin to chant mystical words of power.
It takes a moment for the balding man to look at Taran, mystified at his relative calmness.  Over the noise of a havy mace crashing into the wall outside he yells:
"Yes, but the classified section closed for printing an hour ago, I'm sorry."


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The small gnome looks terrified and scurries beneath his table looking for cover from the oncoming brawl.  The noise from the corridor escalates as heavy bodies crash into the walls and doors and loud voices begin to chant mystical words of power.
> It takes a moment for the balding man to look at Taran, mystified at his relative calmness.  Over the noise of a havy mace crashing into the wall outside he yells:
> "Yes, but the classified section closed for printing an hour ago, I'm sorry."



"Oh, no, I don't need to put out an add.  I was looking for a reporter.  Particularly one who may be working on a story about illicet organ farmers.  I might have some important information."  Taran winces as the door jars for a second, but his and twitchies weight keep it closed.  "I'm not in a hurry for the moment, but I think time is important if this information is to be of any use."


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, no, I don't need to put out an add.  I was looking for a reporter.  Particularly one who may be working on a story about illicet organ farmers.  I might have some important information."  Taran winces as the door jars for a second, but his and twitchies weight keep it closed.  "I'm not in a hurry for the moment, but I think time is important if this information is to be of any use."




The gnome stares blankly at Taran for a moment before his brain registers what the halfling wants.  "Ummm, that's Delilah you want, she..." *heavy thumping and repeated bashing noises* "down at the Ivory Markets."

A heavy bashing at the door causes it to slide open several inches, the force is not that of a concentrated effort, rather the collapsing form of a large half-orc who is bleeding into the newspaper's office.  At the sight of the top of a bloodied hal-orc's hand jutting through the gap, the small gnome backs up to the window in terror, his eyes darting around the room searching for an escape.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The gnome stares blankly at Taran for a moment before his brain registers what the halfling wants.  "Ummm, that's Delilah you want, she..." *heavy thumping and repeated bashing noises* "down at the Ivory Markets."
> 
> A heavy bashing at the door causes it to slide open several inches, the force is not that of a concentrated effort, rather the collapsing form of a large half-orc who is bleeding into the newspaper's office.  At the sight of the top of a bloodied hal-orc's hand jutting through the gap, the small gnome backs up to the window in terror, his eyes darting around the room searching for an escape.




"I can get you out of here, but you need to trust me, and I need you to promise to help me find the person I need, and that she will help me."   Taran says to the gnome.  He says it not in a threatening manner, but hopes that he can seel the deal and garuntee his help.  Taren continues to try to keep the door closed, pushing the hand out.

"Do we have a deal?  I don't think we have much time.  And I think you'll get the story of the year."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 24, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Looking up at the gathering ghouls, Ghost realizes that these creatures are smart enough to be reasoned with.  But they were also hungry, ravenous, undead creatures with a taste for humanoid flesh...




"Heya fellas, you look like you're having a rough night." Ghost says with a forced smile "Now before you get all gourmet on me, can I just have a moment of your time? Maybe you know my parents, they've been living over in The Apartments for quite some time - 3 of your own kind funnily enough - Grymm, Grynn and Gryme, know them do you?" Ghost speaks in a calm, monotone voice so as not to excite the ravenous beasts and slowly climbs to his feet grabbing the lantern as he stands "Well they've sent me out to gather new recruits they have. No, no, they're not building an army no but they are looking to get you blokes a fair go. That's right, rights for ghouls. Other undead are employed, you've seen the zombie and skeleton luggers I take it? Yes? Well we're looking at making you - ahhh people - citizens of this great city once again. Yes sirs, and madam," he says nodding at the obviously female ghoul standing at the back of the pack "you and your friends would be able to find paying work, no more skulking in dark sewers. Why, you'll be able to afford the best restaurants. So, how about it then, want to join the Cool Ghoul Guild?"

[sblock]Bluff +8 skill mod; As he speaks Ghost is subtly surveying the room looking for any other exits (besides the ladder); if they make an attacking move, and he can see an exit, he will make a break for it[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I can get you out of here, but you need to trust me, and I need you to promise to help me find the person I need, and that she will help me."   Taran says to the gnome.  He says it not in a threatening manner, but hopes that he can seel the deal and garuntee his help.  Taren continues to try to keep the door closed, pushing the hand out.
> 
> "Do we have a deal?  I don't think we have much time.  And I think you'll get the story of the year."




The door shudders once more, threatening to sunder as one of the combatants falls against it.  From the corridor the sound of a wolverine snarling and lashing out becomes dominant over the fighting, followed by more mystical chanting that is cut short by a sickening meaty thunking sound.

"O, o, ok then.  You have a deal Mister.  Get me out of here and you can have anything you want!"


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 24, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Heya fellas, you look like you're having a rough night." Ghost says with a forced smile "Now before you get all gourmet on me, can I just have a moment of your time? Maybe you know my parents, they've been living over in The Apartments for quite some time - 3 of your own kind funnily enough - Grymm, Grynn and Gryme, know them do you?" Ghost speaks in a calm, monotone voice so as not to excite the ravenous beasts and slowly climbs to his feet grabbing the lantern as he stands "Well they've sent me out to gather new recruits they have. No, no, they're not building an army no but they are looking to get you blokes a fair go. That's right, rights for ghouls. Other undead are employed, you've seen the zombie and skeleton luggers I take it? Yes? Well we're looking at making you - ahhh people - citizens of this great city once again. Yes sirs, and madam," he says nodding at the obviously female ghoul standing at the back of the pack "you and your friends would be able to find paying work, no more skulking in dark sewers. Why, you'll be able to afford the best restaurants. So, how about it then, want to join the Cool Ghoul Guild?"
> 
> [sblock]Bluff +8 skill mod; As he speaks Ghost is subtly surveying the room looking for any other exits (besides the ladder); if they make an attacking move, and he can see an exit, he will make a break for it[/sblock]




[sblock]Bluff check (DC 17 - Hard to Believe) +13 - Failure
Bluff check (DC 7) +11 - Success
Spot check (DC 12) +15 - Success
Swim check (DC 7) +10 - Success
[/sblock]

Ghost slowly gets to his feet as the ghouls slowly circle him, the creatures openly salivating at the thought of fresh meat.  His words seem to have no effect on the hungry creatures, though they can obviously hear him, the only restaurant they are thinking of is the one that they are standing in.
In the few seconds that the ghouls allow him to speak, Ghost's eyes survey the room, darting around to look for any exit out of this death trap.  There were two tunnels out, opposite each other, each with several ghouls in front of them.  A more desperate man would've taken one of them, but Ghost had experianced ghoulish nature before, he allowed himself those extra few seconds before he began to panic.
On each side of the room the sewer ran deep and thick with the city's waste.  The rivers flowed slowly through the chamber, entering and exiting from beneath heavy stone walls that barred people from floating atop the filth and sailing downstream.  It would not stop people from swimming underneath them though...unless there was a grate of course...
Before he could waste another second Ghost broke for one of the tunnels, and the ghouls moved to stop him.  Suckers.  Twisting on one foot deftly, Ghost changed directions at the last second, sending the undead scampering to intercept him on the wrong exit.
Using the last of his momentum, Ghost dove into the sewers...


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The door shudders once more, threatening to sunder as one of the combatants falls against it.  From the corridor the sound of a wolverine snarling and lashing out becomes dominant over the fighting, followed by more mystical chanting that is cut short by a sickening meaty thunking sound.
> 
> "O, o, ok then.  You have a deal Mister.  Get me out of here and you can have anything you want!"




"Here, get on Twitchy" Taran says.  "And hold on." _'Tis trick worked before, and he's consious enough to hold on'_ Taran thinks as he casts a quick spell.  His and Twitchy's hands become much more capable of a climb, as they head out the window.

"Where's the best place to set down?" He asks the gnome, as he begins to climb downward, heading towards hopefully a safe spot on the street, staying close to Twitchy.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Here, get on Twitchy" Taran says.  "And hold on." _'Tis trick worked before, and he's consious enough to hold on'_ Taran thinks as he casts a quick spell.  His and Twitchy's hands become much more capable of a climb, as they head out the window.
> 
> "Where's the best place to set down?" He asks the gnome, as he begins to climb downward, heading towards hopefully a safe spot on the street, staying close to Twitchy.




Taran's spell mystically weaves itself into his and Twitchy's being, enchanting them with the ability to climb from the tower's window.  As he opens the window and calls back to the gnome, the small reporter's face turn further into horror.

"I am not going out the window!  We are on the sixth floor!"

With Taran and Twitchy standing on the ledge with mystical skill, the gnome slowly backs away from them both in fear.  But his mind would change swiftly.

The door burst into the room with a degree of force enough to shatter the remains of the window set into the door.  Four badly battered half-orcs snarling with anger and still holding choice body parts of their half-elf combatants stared into the room.

"Bremmen wants a word wif you mista 'afling."

Within seconds the small reporter had crossed the room before the half-orcs could grab him, straddling Twitchy and spanking him with a large name-plate that he somehow had time to collect on his escape across the room.

"Go! Go! GOOOOOOOO!"

Gravity forced the reporter to hang on to Twitchy's saddle as he and his druidic master slowly crawled down the face of the tower.  Though the reporter did not actually ride the rat, he more hung heavily from the pommel of the saddle and levered himself using his feet and any part of Twitchy or Taren's anatomy he could reach.

From above the half-orcs swore desperately from the window down at them, dropping bloody body parts in hope of dislodging them.  Eventually, as the trio was about halfway down, a large desk came plummeting from up high, missing them easily and crashing into a crowd of homeless dwellers far below.

The three hit the street running, and the small druid and his companion would have to chase the reporter for more than three towers before the fat little gnome ran out of breath, collapsing on the steps of another spyre.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Taran's spell mystically weaves itself into his and Twitchy's being, enchanting them with the ability to climb from the tower's window.  As he opens the window and calls back to the gnome, the small reporter's face turn further into horror.
> 
> "I am not going out the window!  We are on the sixth floor!"
> 
> ...




"I told you you could trust me." Taran says to the gnome, cathing his own breath.  "Who is this Bremmen guy and what does he want with me?  And while we're at it, where is this person I need to see?"


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I told you you could trust me." Taran says to the gnome, cathing his own breath.  "Who is this Bremmen guy and what does he want with me?  And while we're at it, where is this person I need to see?"




"I don't know a Bremmen, I have no idea what that was about whatsoever, I just know when to put my head down in a neighbourhood like this one."  The old gnome gingerly looks up into Taran's eyes.  "Delilah is who you're after, she's working undercover down at the Ivory Markets for a story we're working on.  You'll find her around Giante's stall, just don't say anything that will blow her cover, ok?"


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 24, 2005)

"I'm tellin' ya Baaky me ol' pal, you is jus' too careful thes' days.  You is jus' not yerself y'know?  This is an offa of a lifetime y'see?"

In the back streets of the Apartments* Ba'aktar rested comfortably in the back stalls of a Chian'lo** house, sipping gingerly the bitter tasting drink and looking across at the heavily scarred man who was intent on convinceing him to commit suicide.

Yu'olan was an ex-city guard, once working over in Dionysian for the silver merchants, but those days were long past.  Now he spent most of his days in his battered banded mail for other reasons, for other coins.  Ba'aktar had taken a few easy jobs with the man before, he was fair, but sometimes bit off more than he could chew.  Breaking a Gzanite in half and throwing the smaller piece to Ba'aktar, Yu'olan spins a single gold coin in front of him.

"Y'see, mos' people think a gold crown is a gold crown, be me an you, we knows betta."  He lets the coin finish spinning, then flicks it across the table towards the half-orc.

"That coin does say it was minted a hunnerd years ago.  A hunnerd years!  But it is in mint condition, no olda then the day it waz born.  Imagin' wha' kin' of money that'll bring in tha right place, eh?"

"All we hav' to do iz walk into the place where they all iz and grab 'em.  Sure, it's guarded pretty heavily, but thas why I came ta you big fella!  Whaddya say?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "I don't know a Bremmen, I have no idea what that was about whatsoever, I just know when to put my head down in a neighbourhood like this one."  The old gnome gingerly looks up into Taran's eyes.  "Delilah is who you're after, she's working undercover down at the Ivory Markets for a story we're working on.  You'll find her around Giante's stall, just don't say anything that will blow her cover, ok?"



"Thank you.  Now, which way to the Ivory Markets?"

Tanan carefully navigates the streets, which aren't much different that the sewers to him, other than perhaps the crowds.  The city is just on a whole different scale than he's used to, so the treck does take a while.

Eventualy, he winds his way to the Ivory Markets, throughly cursing the size of this god forsaken city.  _'Now, to find Delilah'_ he thinks.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2005)

Ba'aktar scratched his chin and considered Yu'olan's words. It was indeed suicide, but what price could be put on it? A large one apparently. He sipped his drink again, and inspected the coin closely. He didn't know anything about appraising stuff of value like this, but he thought taking a closer look would make him appear serious. He placed it non-commitedly back in the centre of the table.

"Speaking of guards, what are these ones like? Do they look like a challenge?" he asked, "Might need a few more sword arms if it's anything like you say, but not too many, I want enough kills for myself."


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Thank you.  Now, which way to the Ivory Markets?"
> 
> Tanan carefully navigates the streets, which aren't much different that the sewers to him, other than perhaps the crowds.  The city is just on a whole different scale than he's used to, so the treck does take a while.
> 
> Eventualy, he winds his way to the Ivory Markets, throughly cursing the size of this god forsaken city.  _'Now, to find Delilah'_ he thinks.




[sblock]Knowledge - local (DC 15) +13 - Failure
Gather Information (DC 15/25) +21 - Partial Success
[/sblock]

The gnome gives Taran general directions towards the Ivory Markets, but soon the small druid and his companion are lost in the sprawling suburbs of the city.  For hours the two attempt to find their way again, but only the intervention of a handful of citizens allow the two to find their way to the canals that connect the Apartments to the Ivory Markets.

The trip through the canal systems is a relatively short one, and costing only a handful of copper bits, and soon Taran is standing on the docks of a sprawling marketplace riddled with tents and shanty buildings for displaying wares to the eager (or desperate buyer).


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 25, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar scratched his chin and considered Yu'olan's words. It was indeed suicide, but what price could be put on it? A large one apparently. He sipped his drink again, and inspected the coin closely. He didn't know anything about appraising stuff of value like this, but he thought taking a closer look would make him appear serious. He placed it non-commitedly back in the centre of the table.
> 
> "Speaking of guards, what are these ones like? Do they look like a challenge?" he asked, "Might need a few more sword arms if it's anything like you say, but not too many, I want enough kills for myself."




A rotten grin breaks open across Yu'olan's mouth and he slams his fist down on the table.  "Thas' wha' I'm talkin' 'bout righ' there.  You know you wanna piece of this, eh?"

The soldier takes a long drink of his Chian'lo* and bites off a chunk of Gzanite before continuing with a mouthful of black half-chewed bread.

"Ok Baaky, the coins are barely guarded at all.  Y'see I go' this one from a merchant tha' said 'e go' it from a priest buyin' stuff for an orfanige or sumthin'.  Anyways, the place is a buildin' full of kiddies with a cupla priests hangin' round, maybe a guard or two tops...I think they don' even know what they got."

"So I is askin' you, cause you know this game.  I got me, you, Hentre and Ulam on this gig so far.  You reckon' we'll need ufers?"

[sblock]*Chian'lo is a warm beverage brewed from several mosses cultivated in the sewers beneath the city and combined with warm goat's milk.  It is a delicacy for soldiers in some areas of the city for it has the properties to deaden small aches and pains associated with long time injuries, as well as having a somewhat pleasant vanilla flavour.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Knowledge - local (DC 15) +13 - Failure
> Gather Information (DC 15/25) +21 - Partial Success
> [/sblock]
> 
> ...



Taran decides to take a somewhat low profile (well, as much as a halfling from the sewers with a dire rat can) and look around.  He keeps his ears open for anyone speaking of Giante's stall and it's location.  Failing that, he will eventualy ask the occasional passer by if they know of Giante and he may find him.  Hopefully, he can get an idea of the kind of bussiness this Giante is into before he gets there, and find a way to get in touch with Delilah without causing too much comotion.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jun 25, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Alexis' feet pounded on the polished floor of the temple, carrying her swiftly away from the study and down a flight of stairs to the temple proper. For a moment she was forced to slow as she made her way through the crowd of acolytes and worshippers that milled through the area. Above her on the walkway, Vrisse leaned heavily on the railing, searching for the 'intruder', calling the nearby skeletal guards to his side.
> The crowd worked for her though, Alexis burst from the front door and almost fell down the stairs and into the street. For what seemed like forever she ran, stumbling down alleyways filled with the refuse of humanity, her body finally gave up, tumbling into the mud that caked thick onto the streets.
> Her lungs screamed for air, but at least she was safe, for now. All of her training, all of her lessons from her mentor, had not prepared her for this...




Alexis would, with time, crawl up to her knees, and, eventually to her feet.

With heavy hands, she should scrape the mud off of her face, throwing it to ground with an air of disdain.  She would examine her robe, a finely-woven, magical garment, now caked in the mud and filth of the city.

She needs to get her bearings, but she doesn't know where to begin.  She's never been in a place like this.  She runs her fingers into one of the pockets of her robe, feeling for the wealth of coins she keeps as pocket change.

Dirty and downtrodden, she makes her way out of an alley and into the populated streets of the city, where the people she had wondered about so curiously now scramble.  It would be a long moment before she would reach out for one young man, and speak nearly silently - "Boy, where might I go to stay the night and clean my clothes?"

The look in her eyes is desperate.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 26, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> A rotten grin breaks open across Yu'olan's mouth and he slams his fist down on the table. "Thas' wha' I'm talkin' 'bout righ' there. You know you wanna piece of this, eh?"
> 
> The soldier takes a long drink of his Chian'lo* and bites off a chunk of Gzanite before continuing with a mouthful of black half-chewed bread.
> 
> ...




"This sounded a lot more... challengin' a minute ago, 'Olan. If the risk isn't from the guards or priests this orphanage better not be full of child-prodigy spell-slingers or somethin'," Ba'aktar replied, but with his critique over he continued, "Ulam though, he's good, did that job with him a while back. Hentre seems alright, haven't seen him in action yet but if you think he'll help I'll trust yer opinion."

Ba'aktar nibbled at a portion of black bread he had torn off for himself, and wondered what kind of treasure could reside somewhere within an orphange. Something about the place had tempted Yu'olan to seek out less subtle varities of thug than actual burglars. This however only piqued the big half-orc's curiosity.

"Alright, count me in, when's this thing happening?"


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran decides to take a somewhat low profile (well, as much as a halfling from the sewers with a dire rat can) and look around.  He keeps his ears open for anyone speaking of Giante's stall and it's location.  Failing that, he will eventualy ask the occasional passer by if they know of Giante and he may find him.  Hopefully, he can get an idea of the kind of bussiness this Giante is into before he gets there, and find a way to get in touch with Delilah without causing too much comotion.




Though the idea of keeping a low profile whilst gathering information in a place like this was a difficult one, Taran and Twitchy began to skulk in the back stalls in the hope of hearing the location of the person that he was seeking.  With the crowd of hundreds milling back and forth and dozens of conversations happening around him, it doesn't take long for the small druid to realize that it is a fruitless effort.

At a nearby alchemy stall* a tall woman dressed in red rags with a bored look on her face seems an easy target for conversation, and within minutes Taran has the location of Giante's stall within the markets, something which is apparently common knowledge in the area.

Through the crowded stalls it doesn't take the two companions long to spot their target.  The stall is covered with teeth, from animal teeth to monstrous teeth, Giante sells teeth as wall ornaments or jewelry. The man himself is quite small, even for a dwarf. His stubby arms and short legs are supplimented by a large bench that he walks along behind his stall, giving him access to all of his wares at anytime. Unlike other dwarves in his line of business (at least in this area of the city) he does not seem accustomed to arms and armour. Several large pouches hang securely at his waist as well as a small holster within which a slender wand rests, it seems like this man may be more than meets the eye.

After a quick survey of the area Taran fails to spot any women obviously working for the dwarf, making his job suddenly that much harder.

[sblock]*Alchemy stalls in the Ivory Markets, as well as in dozens of other markets pread across the city, are not usually what they make out to be.  Snake Oil salesmen at their best, local poisoners at their worst, true alchemists are usually few and far between while common charletans sell fake ointments and remedies to the desperate and needy public that want to believe that they are getting better.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 26, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Alexis would, with time, crawl up to her knees, and, eventually to her feet.
> 
> With heavy hands, she should scrape the mud off of her face, throwing it to ground with an air of disdain.  She would examine her robe, a finely-woven, magical garment, now caked in the mud and filth of the city.
> 
> ...




The young man pauses briefly for a moment, his head snapping sharply at right angles to stare at Alexis with wide eyes.  His face distorts, twisting and warping unnaturally in pain, rearranging his features in a horrible display of alien visages.

"Heeeelp me.....it huuurts...."

Before Alexis's response can be forthcoming, the man looks away, then back again, his face normal and with a look of distaste on it.

"Girl...I suggest you find an inn that partakes of stabling farm animals..."

Spending only a moment to curl up is nose at the priestess, he ignores all further interaction with what he believes is common street skum, and marches off.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 26, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> An orphanage? Not quite what Ba'aktar had in mind when he imagined a suicide mission, but certainly an interesting backdrop for some plundering. He nodded, under the ussumption that Yu'olan may have now been downplaying the risk. After all, in between suicide and a cake walk resided the bread and butter jobs. Perhaps Yu'olan wanted approval to get rid of one of the others, and increase everyone's share. No matter.
> 
> "Ulam, he's good, did that job with him a while back. Hentre seems alright, haven't seen him in action yet but if you think he'll help I'll trust yer opinion," he replied, taking another measured swig of Chian'lo, "Let's just not have this orphanage turning out to be full of child-prodigy wizards or sumthin'. Anyways, when's this shindig going down?"




Yu'olan's face cracks open with a grin that only madmen and people that believe they are going to be fabulously rich can imitate.  He snatches the coin back and drains the rest of his drink with ease before getting to his feet.

"Tonight me ol' chum, tonight.  You go' yerself abou'...ooooo....free 'ours before we meet at the Dyke an' Wheelbarrow on Taylor Street, you know were tha' is?  Anyway, we'll all be there anyways...."

Unless Ba'aktar has any further questions, Yu'olan drops a few coin on the table, tips his hat, and leaves into the throng of people outside.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 27, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Twisting on one foot deftly, Ghost changed directions at the last second, sending the undead scampering to intercept him on the wrong exit.
> Using the last of his momentum, Ghost dove into the sewers...




banging his knee and taking a mouth full of filthy water Ghost struggles under the grate that collects the larger, floating debris and pushes through to the other side "This isn't going how I wanted it to" he thinks to himself as he kicks through the sludge and filth "I may have to negotiate some more pay from Zimmerman, or threaten to attend his party in these clothes and without bathing, hah, that'd show the pompus arse"


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Though the idea of keeping a low profile whilst gathering information in a place like this was a difficult one, Taran and Twitchy began to skulk in the back stalls in the hope of hearing the location of the person that he was seeking.  With the crowd of hundreds milling back and forth and dozens of conversations happening around him, it doesn't take long for the small druid to realize that it is a fruitless effort.
> 
> At a nearby alchemy stall* a tall woman dressed in red rags with a bored look on her face seems an easy target for conversation, and within minutes Taran has the location of Giante's stall within the markets, something which is apparently common knowledge in the area.
> 
> ...




Grumbling, Taran will watch the stall for a bit before he approaches, hoping that the woman will show up.  Failing that, he will eventualy approach the stall, examing it's wares, looking to figure out what some of the teath are (Hoping that will feign interest in actualy purchasing them).  If the dwarf approaches, he will ask "This is Giante's stall is it not?  I was told there would be woman here who could help me.  I was hoping to get in touch with her."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 27, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Yu'olan's face cracks open with a grin that only madmen and people that believe they are going to be fabulously rich can imitate. He snatches the coin back and drains the rest of his drink with ease before getting to his feet.
> 
> "Tonight me ol' chum, tonight. You go' yerself abou'...ooooo....free 'ours before we meet at the Dyke an' Wheelbarrow on Taylor Street, you know were tha' is? Anyway, we'll all be there anyways...."
> 
> Unless Ba'aktar has any further questions, Yu'olan drops a few coin on the table, tips his hat, and leaves into the throng of people outside.




And that was that. Ba'aktar had a few hours to burn before he went to work, so he took some time to finish his food and figure out what he'd do until then. As there was nothing he needed to do urgently, he decided that a simple walk would work fine. He knew though that he'd have to fight any temptation to start a fight (without good reason) because he wouldn't be much use later if he was all bloodied and bruised. That however couldn't stop him from scoping out the local bullies to see if any of them were worth his time, assuming he was in the mood after business had been concluded.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> banging his knee and taking a mouth full of filthy water Ghost struggles under the grate that collects the larger, floating debris and pushes through to the other side "This isn't going how I wanted it to" he thinks to himself as he kicks through the sludge and filth "I may have to negotiate some more pay from Zimmerman, or threaten to attend his party in these clothes and without bathing, hah, that'd show the pompus arse."




In the darkness, swimming in the filth of the city, Ghost's lungs begin to heave.  Desperately requiring air he bursts forth from the sewer stream, gasping desperately to fill his burning lungs.

Skulling within the stream to stay afloat, Ghost desperately rubs his eyes to clear them of the excrement that covers his face.  Looking about the first this he notices is the lack of ghouls, from memory he recalls that his minders were always afraid of the water because they were not bouyant and would skink to the bottom of any body of liquid.

The small chamber he has appeared in is little more than an access tunnel that runs alongside the sewers beneath the city.  Dirty and broken pipes strain overhead with further refuse that dribble between cracks and steam as they hit the walkway beneath them.  There are two obvious exits from the chamber, and one of them leads straight back in the direction of the ghouls...


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Grumbling, Taran will watch the stall for a bit before he approaches, hoping that the woman will show up.  Failing that, he will eventualy approach the stall, examing it's wares, looking to figure out what some of the teath are (Hoping that will feign interest in actualy purchasing them).  If the dwarf approaches, he will ask "This is Giante's stall is it not?  I was told there would be woman here who could help me.  I was hoping to get in touch with her."




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 15) +15 - Success
Knowledge - nature (DC 10) +18 - Success
[/sblock]

Watching the stall, Taran gains little from the handful of browsers that walk past and either look breifly or comment to the dwarf before walking off.  Realizing that there would be little gained in waiting all day for the chance that something may happen, the small druid approaches the stall.

"This is Giante's stall is it not?  I was told there would be woman here who could help me.  I was hoping to get in touch with her."

The dwarf looks down at the strange figure and his rat, then smiles a toothless grin before spreading his hands wide across his wares*.

"You come to the right place lad, this be 'is stall alright.  Though no-one can help ya better than Giante 'imself, specially no woman!"

[sblock]*The teeth belong to many varied animals and some more common beasts such as dire animals.  Within the collection are a handful of humanoid teeth that once belonged to elves, orcs, goblins, humans, and dwarves.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> And that was that. Ba'aktar had a few hours to burn before he went to work, so he took some time to finish his food and figure out what he'd do until then. As there was nothing he needed to do urgently, he decided that a simple walk would work fine. He knew though that he'd have to fight any temptation to start a fight (without good reason) because he wouldn't be much use later if he was all bloodied and bruised. That however couldn't stop him from scoping out the local bullies to see if any of them were worth his time, assuming he was in the mood after business had been concluded.




There was always a fight to be had in The Apartments, especially for those walking in the wrong neighborhoods or looking for trouble.  Interestingly enough, these same small gangs that desired to prey on the lone wanderer never seemed to trouble Ba'aktar.  Perhaps it was his heavy-set build, bulging muscles, or massive orcish sword that warned others away.

The hours passed quickly for the half-breed, and soon he found himself wandering to the meet at the Dyke and Wheelbarrow, wondering what the night would bring.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> The small chamber he has appeared in is little more than an access tunnel that runs alongside the sewers beneath the city.  Dirty and broken pipes strain overhead with further refuse that dribble between cracks and steam as they hit the walkway beneath them.  There are two obvious exits from the chamber, and one of them leads straight back in the direction of the ghouls...



Realising that the ghouls could show up at any moment and that the lantern was now useless Ghost shakes the filth from his body as best he can and searches for something that he might be able to use as a torch. He searches for a couple of minutes, his heart beating faster all the time at the thought of being pursued by the undead and his ears straining for any sound of pursuit. Before moving off in the opposite direction to the way the ghouls might appear he quickly scratches a G on the wall all the time keeping an eye out for any of the distinctive graffiti of The Hunters.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Realising that the ghouls could show up at any moment and that the lantern was now useless Ghost shakes the filth from his body as best he can and searches for something that he might be able to use as a torch. He searches for a couple of minutes, his heart beating faster all the time at the thought of being pursued by the undead and his ears straining for any sound of pursuit. Before moving off in the opposite direction to the way the ghouls might appear he quickly scratches a G on the wall all the time keeping an eye out for any of the distinctive graffiti of The Hunters.




[sblock]Intelligence check (DC 12) +5 - Failure
[/sblock]

Ghost slowly makes his way through the winding tunnels of the sewer system, scratching markers that will hopefully allow him to find his way back to the surface if needed.  Occassionally he looks at his water-soaked map, trying desperately to make out the directions that would lead him to the Yellow Cult.  Somewhere along the way he made a mistake.

For hours his wandering have taken him back and forth, occassionally hiding from a hunched beast that would shamble slowly down a tunnel not too far away, and sometimes retracing his steps so he would not get lost.  But unfortunately it would be inevitable.

Standing in yet another chamber like dozens of others he had seen already, Ghost finally admitted it to himself.  He was lost.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 15) +15 - Success
> Knowledge - nature (DC 10) +18 - Success
> [/sblock]
> 
> ...



"So there is no woman that works here?  Such a shame.  I was told to deal with her."  Taran pauses for a bit and admires one of the human teeth neclaces.  "Where do you manage to get this many teeth?"


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "So there is no woman that works here?  Such a shame.  I was told to deal with her."  Taran pauses for a bit and admires one of the human teeth neclaces.  "Where do you manage to get this many teeth?"




[sblock]Heal check (DC 15) +25 - Success
Giante Sense Motive check (Hunch DC 25) +13 - Failure
[/sblock]

Fingering the small teeth that dangle from the leather necklace, Taran recognizes them as the teeth of children.  By the damaged caused to most of them, as well as the natural condition minus the 'wear and tear', it seems like the teeth have probably been forcibly removed from the mouths of children pre-publity.

Giante looks at the halfling for a moment as if gauging his curiosity before speaking.  "I have my sources, mainly street scavengers of course, but I only buy the best conditioned product, most of the rubbish that people try to sell me around here is laughable."


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Heal check (DC 15) +25 - Success
> Giante Sense Motive check (Hunch DC 25) +13 - Failure
> [/sblock]
> 
> ...



"Well, I perhaps have some insight into a fine potential source, but my contacts told me to work with the woman.  If they were mistaken and she's not here, then perhaps I should take my business elsewhere."  Taran says, shuffling his spell component pouch which has the teeth of several creatures inside, so should make a similar and recognizable sound.  He sighs and begins to turn away.

OOC: [sblock]I'm hoping I can use diplomacy (+6) to soften him up, particularly since I have a farily nonexistant bluf (+1) check.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, I perhaps have some insight into a fine potential source, but my contacts told me to work with the woman.  If they were mistaken and she's not here, then perhaps I should take my business elsewhere."  Taran says, shuffling his spell component pouch which has the teeth of several creatures inside, so should make a similar and recognizable sound.  He sighs and begins to turn away.
> 
> OOC: [sblock]I'm hoping I can use diplomacy (+6) to soften him up, particularly since I have a farily nonexistant bluf (+1) check.[/sblock]




[sblock]Your Diplomacy _is_ a lot better...unfortunately this sounds like a:

Bluff check (opposed DC 16) +16 - Success

...and you doubted the nice Irony Dice Server....
[/sblock]

"Woah, woah, woah...."  Giante stand up on his stool and gestures to gain the halfling's attention.  "Now I didn'a say I didn'a 'ave any ladies working for me, jus' that I was the owner of this fine establishment."

The dwarf pauses in thought for a moment, trying to gauge Taren's motives or perhaps even to read his mind.

"You'd be lookin' for Delilah I'd say, she's the only girl I got working at tha' moment."  He frowns for a moment.  "She's out back in the alley polishin' teeth, if she gives you any lip though, you tell me an' I'll teach 'er a lesson."

Giante points towards the rear of his stall where several makeshift stalls have created a psuedo-alley between them.  Stepping gingerly into the filthy alley, Taren spots a young elf girl bent over a pile of skulls from all types of animals.  As Taren approachs she instinctivly turns to put her back to the other end of the alley and shuffles back a step or two.

Delilah's body is young and battered with grimy hair, broken nose and several missing teeth marring her possibly beautiful visage.  Crouching barefoot in the alley upon fet with gnarled toes and dressed in little more than rags, the girl speaks:

"Well then, good afternoon my dear Halfling friend.  It would seem that perhaps little-old Delilah has herself some company today, did Giante send you back here so he could make a few silvers on the side?  Because you my friend are about to have a nasty surprise!"

With one deft motion Delilah flicks a knife from up her sleeve and catches it effortlessly in one hand, then twirls it to face Taren and Twitchy in a threatening manner.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2005)

"Actualy, I have a contact that said to speak with you.  A gnome friend we have in common.  I have some information for you, and hope you might have some for me.  My name is Taran and I come from the sewers.  Do you have any place around here where it's safe to talk?"

[Sblock]Diplomacy to get her to trust me, and hopefully to inuendo our common friend[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 30, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Standing in yet another chamber like dozens of others he had seen already, Ghost finally admitted it to himself.  He was lost.




Cold, worried, hungry and a little scarred, Ghost stumbled blindly through the dark seeminlgly endless sewers that wound their way beneath the sprawling city of Metropolis. His only reprieve from the darkness was the occasional patch of luminiscent fungus that clung tenaciously to the tunnel walls, the pale light of the fungus playing tricks with his eye sight long after it had been left behind. The departing words of Zimmerman echoed hollowly in his head as he wearily slogged forward "I will give you until the end of the week my friend, that's four days...four days...four days".


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 30, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> There was always a fight to be had in The Apartments, especially for those walking in the wrong neighborhoods or looking for trouble. Interestingly enough, these same small gangs that desired to prey on the lone wanderer never seemed to trouble Ba'aktar. Perhaps it was his heavy-set build, bulging muscles, or massive orcish sword that warned others away.
> 
> The hours passed quickly for the half-breed, and soon he found himself wandering to the meet at the Dyke and Wheelbarrow, wondering what the night would bring.




Ba'aktar mentally went over what he was carrying, figuring out whether he had what he needed. He stepped through the shuffling groups of people who hadn't yet retreated indoors, or perhaps had no indoors to retreat to, and made his way to the tavern entrance. The Dyke and Wheelbarrow's appearance said a lot about it, one would say it was a fitting place for a group of people who were about to steal from children. It somehow seemed worse than the buildings around, and a sinister feel hung on the place, reinforced with bad lighting. Ba'aktar's stoney face didn't flinch as he stepped through the doors to the place, this was actually where he'd gotten accomodation a ways back when he was too short on coin to afford anything acceptable.

He took a seat at his colleagues' table and grunted a greeting to those present, before turning in the direction of the bar.

"Drink!" he yelled over the surrounding conversations, and sat back, "We gonna eat now or will celebrations come after?"


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Actualy, I have a contact that said to speak with you.  A gnome friend we have in common.  I have some information for you, and hope you might have some for me.  My name is Taran and I come from the sewers.  Do you have any place around here where it's safe to talk?"
> 
> [Sblock]Diplomacy to get her to trust me, and hopefully to inuendo our common friend[/sblock]




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 15) +20 - Success (attidute changed to Friendly)
[/sblock]

Delilah looks at Taren up and down for a moment before standing.  For an elf she was short, very short, even Taren might've been able to look her eye-to-eye if he stood on his toes.

"Ok then, it's safe enough here.  I have no idea who you are little man, but Gunther better have good reason to be sending you in here, Giante could suspect something is up and ruin everything.  What do you want and what do you have?"


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 30, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Cold, worried, hungry and a little scarred, Ghost stumbled blindly through the dark seeminlgly endless sewers that wound their way beneath the sprawling city of Metropolis. His only reprieve from the darkness was the occasional patch of luminiscent fungus that clung tenaciously to the tunnel walls, the pale light of the fungus playing tricks with his eye sight long after it had been left behind. The departing words of Zimmerman echoed hollowly in his head as he wearily slogged forward "I will give you until the end of the week my friend, that's four days...four days...four days".




[sblock]Knowledge - local (DC 15) +17 - Success
Bardic Knowledge (DC variable) +10 - Partial Success
[/sblock]

Occasionally Ghost would stumble through the quasi-darkness and discover a grate that lead to the outside world, but either it was locked and rusted shut or the grill was high in the ceiling with the ladder long broken and inaccessable.

Eventually he would sleep, uncomfortable, tired, and feeling more than a little wretched, but there were enough nooks and crannies in the sewers to find somewhere safe.  The morning light from a nearby grill and the sound of the street above is enough to wake him, and the dirty light that filters in from above would give Ghost enough light to see by, for the moment.

The noise above him was a strange hammering and belting sound, loud enough to echo through the tunnels so loud as to wake him with a headache.  _What was that infernal noise?_

The Steel City.

Somehow he had wandered across one of the Apartments' borders and made it beneath the Steel City, the area where most of the smiths deal with clients and do mass production work for warlords, builders or merchants trading with other suburbs.

Ghost had a vague recollection that The Hunter's territory didn't stretch this far, simply because many of the smiths could afford to equip their own personal armies to protect them against the ravenous tribes, gangs, and criminals of The Apartments.

Rubbing his eyes a little to clear the grime away, Ghost looked up through the grill to see an Orcish man gathering ore for the morning work, walking back and forth.  His shadow flickered across the elf's face, causing him to look away as the bright morning sun attempted to blind him.  And there it was.

Painted quite clearly at the base of the shaft was the symbol of the Hunters, as clear and new as if it was painted yesterday.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 30, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar mentally went over what he was carrying, figuring out whether he had what he needed. He stepped through the shuffling groups of people who hadn't yet retreated indoors, or perhaps had no indoors to retreat to, and made his way to the tavern entrance. The Dyke and Wheelbarrow's appearance said a lot about it, one would say it was a fitting place for a group of people who were about to steal from children. It somehow seemed worse than the buildings around, and a sinister feel hung on the place, reinforced with bad lighting. Ba'aktar's stoney face didn't flinch as he stepped through the doors to the place, this was actually where he'd gotten accomodation a ways back when he was too short on coin to afford anything acceptable.
> 
> He took a seat at his colleagues' table and grunted a greeting to those present, before turning in the direction of the bar.
> 
> "Drink!" he yelled over the surrounding conversations, and sat back, "We gonna eat now or will celebrations come after?"




With a roar of laughter and a round of thumpings on the back, Yu'olan grins wildly and drinks from his cup deeply.  Hentre and Ulam, possibly the two most heavily inbred and psychotic halflings that Ba'aktar had ever met, both looked at each other with wild abandon before headbutting and falling back into their cups.

Little was said apart from cheering, yelling and growling for the first three cups, but eventually Yu'olan calms the two halfling by throwing a spoon at one of their heads.

"Settle down ya bastards, we gotta git ta business."

After a glaring look by Ulam, the receipiant of the spoon, the table quiets down enough to hear each other above the shouting of the rest of the pub.

"Now you pretty little boys and girls, youse know what we is lookin' for.  The coins are in that ol' chapel of Urbanus over in the Colliseum district, just on the edge near the Apartments.  Anyways, I scoped it out, and there is only three actual spell-flingers down that way, all of 'em too old or crap to stop us really.  The kids are all little tikes, so no need to worry 'bout them.  Apart from that, our only real problem is 'ow ta spend all tha cash, eh?"

There is a round of laughter and everyone drains their cups.  Ulam looks nervously around before piping up:  "Yeh, ah.....I dun s'pose dat nun else know 'bout dis, eh?  Coz if dey so spensiv, den why no-un else nicked 'em yet?"

Yu'olan answers deftly by hurling his fork at the midget and laughing.  "Don' worry, we got Baaky on our side, he's like a small army 'imself.  If any of the little tykes cause you trouble, Baaky'll spat 'em, eh?"

Yu'olan looks at the massive half-orc with a grin, "So what's our plan of attack chief?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 15) +20 - Success (attidute changed to Friendly)
> [/sblock]
> 
> Delilah looks at Taren up and down for a moment before standing.  For an elf she was short, very short, even Taren might've been able to look her eye-to-eye if he stood on his toes.
> ...



"Well, other that saving his hide from several gangs in the Apartments, I also have some information that appears to relate to a story you're working on.  Yesterday, while examing an blockage in our refuse flow, I stumbled upon a large collection of dead bodies hanging over a well.  When I went to explore the well, I found a little girl, who had had several organs and teeth harvested by the organ farmers.  But, much to my and Master Vulgarth's supprise, they had managed to harvest the little girl's soul.  Being so close to my villiage, this is of great concern to me.  I had hoped that perhaps you had some leads on this story, or knew who I could contact to investigate this further and stop it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Now you pretty little boys and girls, youse know what we is lookin' for. The coins are in that ol' chapel of Urbanus over in the Colliseum district, just on the edge near the Apartments. Anyways, I scoped it out, and there is only three actual spell-flingers down that way, all of 'em too old or crap to stop us really. The kids are all little tikes, so no need to worry 'bout them. Apart from that, our only real problem is 'ow ta spend all tha cash, eh?"
> 
> There is a round of laughter and everyone drains their cups. Ulam looks nervously around before piping up: "Yeh, ah.....I dun s'pose dat nun else know 'bout dis, eh? Coz if dey so spensiv, den why no-un else nicked 'em yet?"
> 
> ...




Ba'aktar snorts. He hadn't seen the place yet, so he wasn't sure how it should be done. He pieced something together on the spur of the moment.

"Just bust through whichever door what's hanging from its hinges, yeah? Or do it quietly, same diff'. March in, and if they resist off an oldie to show we mean business. We know where the stuff is hidden yet or do we need to get it out of them?" he asks Yu'olan.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, other that saving his hide from several gangs in the Apartments, I also have some information that appears to relate to a story you're working on.  Yesterday, while examing an blockage in our refuse flow, I stumbled upon a large collection of dead bodies hanging over a well.  When I went to explore the well, I found a little girl, who had had several organs and teeth harvested by the organ farmers.  But, much to my and Master Vulgarth's supprise, they had managed to harvest the little girl's soul.  Being so close to my villiage, this is of great concern to me.  I had hoped that perhaps you had some leads on this story, or knew who I could contact to investigate this further and stop it."




Delilah frowns at the mention of soul stealing, almost like she was in two minds about believing such a tale.  Once Taren had finished explaining himself, she spoke openly:

"Currently I'm on the lookout for the Yellow Cult, a small group of cultists that worship some strange god or another.  They've been hanging around the city for years and haven't been more of a threat than any other mad cult that sacrifices chickens to their false gods, but word is that things have changed."

"A group of mercs headed into the sewers recently to extract a nobleman's daughter that had been kidnapped, they came across this Yellow Cult and the few that survived had some pretty wild stories to tell."

"They mentioned that the cult had a handful of priests that wielded magic like they'd never experianced before, and each of them wore dozens of necklaces formed of teeth.  They thought they were sewer shamans at first, but their magic was more than a little unusual."

"Thirty men were taken down as the priest slowed and sped up time, pulling in moments from the past and future to assist their troops in battle.  The stories say that the cult had the city's entire history on their side, it was very strange."

"Word on the street is that Giante is connected to the Yellow Cult somehow, but I'm yet to find out how.  I thought that he may be supplying them with their teeth, but so far I've spotted nothing to tell me that this is the case.  In fact I've spotted a couple of these Yellow Cultists at the stand, and none of them have shown any interest in Giante's wares at all."

She smiles a little after her explaination.

"Gunther'll be fine, he's a tough little fella.  Though I should probably head back and see him soon, I'll be here until later this afternoon if you need me anyway.  I'm sorry that I can't help you anymore than I have, I just don't know that much else."


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 1, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar snorts. He hadn't seen the place yet, so he wasn't sure how it should be done. He pieced something together on the spur of the moment.
> 
> "Just bust through whichever door what's hanging from its hinges, yeah? Or do it quietly, same diff'. March in, and if they resist off an oldie to show we mean business. We know where the stuff is hidden yet or do we need to get it out of them?" he asks Yu'olan.




Yu'olan shrugs a little, "I know tha' them priests 'ave 'em, we jus' put the squeeze on them an' tehy'll tell us everythin' we need ta know."

He looks across at the halflings for a moment before staring back at Ba'aktar.

"So you're the man tha'll be our prime tank, is your call then.  Front door or back?  Swords or sneaky butchering?"


----------



## Cathoi (Jul 2, 2005)

*Naten looks boredly over the dwarf before returning his gaze to the teeth, making a careful mental catalogue of anything that might've come from a childs mouth.  He draws out his search as long as possible, keeipng watch for any suspiscious individuals, or those who take what might be considered too keen an intrest in Giante's stock.  He waits until Giante is unoccupied (perhaps after a halfling customer is finished inquiring?) before calling the dwarfs attention to teeth that match the description of his current quary.*


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Delilah frowns at the mention of soul stealing, almost like she was in two minds about believing such a tale.  Once Taren had finished explaining himself, she spoke openly:
> 
> "Currently I'm on the lookout for the Yellow Cult, a small group of cultists that worship some strange god or another.  They've been hanging around the city for years and haven't been more of a threat than any other mad cult that sacrifices chickens to their false gods, but word is that things have changed."
> 
> ...



"Who is this nobleman?  I wonder if I found his daughter... " Taran pauses on that thought for a second, that would be most unpleasant for the nobleman.  "Perhaps he has some connections to this Yellow Cult of which you speak.  I will have to look into that."

"If you do find out anything more, please try to let me know.  I'll try to give you the inside scoop on this story, because I think exposing it would do it good."


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 2, 2005)

Cathoi said:
			
		

> *Naten looks boredly over the dwarf before returning his gaze to the teeth, making a careful mental catalogue of anything that might've come from a childs mouth.  He draws out his search as long as possible, keeipng watch for any suspiscious individuals, or those who take what might be considered too keen an intrest in Giante's stock.  He waits until Giante is unoccupied (perhaps after a halfling customer is finished inquiring?) before calling the dwarfs attention to teeth that match the description of his current quary.*




[sblock]Sense Motive check (hunch - DC 25) +25 - Success
Heal check (DC 15) +17 - Success
[/sblock]

Looking as inconspiquos as possible, Naten browses the stall from the side, leaving the front open to the crowd.  Giante looks to the ranger for a moment before his attention is diverted by the form of a small halfling and his giant rat companion.  Both smell like something worse than death and Giante's face reflects that of a business man attempting to overcome his customer's worst attribue in order to part him from his money.

Their conversation is somewhat uninteresting, the halfling looking for some woman or another, hardly anything to do with teeth at all.  Towards the end of the conversation though, Naten notices that the halfling takes attention to what the ranger is looking for, a small necklace of teeth that look to have come from a child's mouth.  The halfling's interest seems to be passing, but his eyes betray more interest than is outwardly shown.  

"You'd be lookin' for Delilah I'd say, she's the only girl I got working at tha' moment." Giante frowns for a moment. "She's out back in the alley polishin' teeth, if she gives you any lip though, you tell me an' I'll teach 'er a lesson."

Giante points towards the rear of his stall where several makeshift stalls have created a psuedo-alley between them.  The halfling takes leave and wanders into the back of the stalls, disappearing into the rear of the markets.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Who is this nobleman?  I wonder if I found his daughter... " Taran pauses on that thought for a second, that would be most unpleasant for the nobleman.  "Perhaps he has some connections to this Yellow Cult of which you speak.  I will have to look into that."
> 
> "If you do find out anything more, please try to let me know.  I'll try to give you the inside scoop on this story, because I think exposing it would do it good."




[sblock]Charisma check (DC 12) +8 - Failure
Knowledge - local (DC 8/18) +21 - Success
[/sblock]

Delilah returns to the ground, grabbing her small dirty brush and grabs her teeth once more.  Looking up and pointing at the halfing with the mottled brush she looks the halfling up and down for a moment before starting, "I dunno who the nobleman is, but I can show you the area where the mercs went in, I went down to cover the stor about a week ago.  Oh, and if you see Gunter again tell him to head to the printer's and hide out there for a while, I'll meet him later."

She hastily scribbles directions on an old issue of The Cryer with a piece of charcoal which she takes from pocket.  Taren looks at the area and recognizes it as the suburb called The Steel City, an area reknowned for it's smiths and craftmen, as well as the strong mercenary presence.  The directions lead into a small area of sewers that Taren knows a little of, if there is anything down there to find of course...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 2, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Yu'olan shrugs a little, "I know tha' them priests 'ave 'em, we jus' put the squeeze on them an' tehy'll tell us everythin' we need ta know."
> 
> He looks across at the halflings for a moment before staring back at Ba'aktar.
> 
> "So you're the man tha'll be our prime tank, is your call then. Front door or back? Swords or sneaky butchering?"




"Little from column A, little from Column B. I can kick in the front door and make a ruccus, and anyone who wants to be quiet can go through the back. And I'm happy to play the biggest, scariest, bstrd. Something I do well," Ba'aktar clarifies, "Heh, them kiddies are gonna have nightmares for a while I wager."

He drinks deep from his mug and belches loudly. He still couldn't get over how he was raiding an orphange. Ba'aktar wasn't sure he should be amused or disgusted with himself. The money would make that decision for him.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 2, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Little from column A, little from Column B. I can kick in the front door and make a ruccus, and anyone who wants to be quiet can go through the back. And I'm happy to play the biggest, scariest, bstrd. Something I do well," Ba'aktar clarifies, "Heh, them kiddies are gonna have nightmares for a while I wager."
> 
> He drinks deep from his mug and belches loudly. He still couldn't get over how he was raiding an orphange. Ba'aktar wasn't sure he should be amused or disgusted with himself. The money would make that decision for him.




[sblock]Sense Motive check (hunch - DC 25) +11 - Failure
Knowledge - local (DC 12) +5 - Failure
Knowledge - religion (DC 15) +20 - Success
[/sblock]

With an evil grin and another thump on the back Yu'olan stands and addresses the group.  "Right, me an Baaky 'ere will go through tha front door and let loose a shitstorm.  Hentre and Ulam, find a back door, sneak in an' stop anyone from gettin' away.  We wanna git our 'ands on a priest or two an' ask 'im nice-like where the coins are.  Got it?"

The halflings nod and look at each other, grinning wildly.  Within minutes the group had finished the food and had left the Dyke behind them, making their way slowly across to the Collisieum district.  It took the motley crew several hours to make their way to the church, mainly due to Yu'olan's poor navigating of the streets, but it wasn't long before they could see the shattered remains of the suburb stretched before them, dozens upon dozens of buildings that had been left after the revolution that had torn the neighbourhood apart.

Hundreds of people could easily be seen in the partially burnt or collapsing houses that had survived the worst of the uprising, all of them desperate to find their own little hole away from the brutal remains of their lives. The priests of Urbanus had slowly begun to help the people of Collisiuem to rebuild their lives, scouring the city for supplies to assist those in need of their services.

In the centre of the better part of the suburb stood the small chapel, surrounded by restored buildings of dubious strength where people huddled inside in the warmth of their new homes rather than soaking their miserable lives away in the rain that pelted the district on nearly a daily occasion.

Through the pouring rain and dark skies that threatened to plunge the city into an eternal night, Ba'aktar watched the two halflings run into a nearby alleyway, making their way swiftly to the other end of the neighbourhood where they could approach the chapel from another angle.  Yu'olan waits until they are away and looks down the muddy street towards the small two-story building that holds the group's goal.

The building would hold no more than six to ten rooms at best, with only a handful of chambers upstairs by the look of the structure.  It would take less than an hour to thoroughly search the place, and less than ten minutes to root out all the priests inside.

"So big boy,"  Yu'olan smiles.  "Would ya like to do tha honours?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Charisma check (DC 12) +8 - Failure
> Knowledge - local (DC 8/18) +21 - Success
> [/sblock]
> 
> ...



"Thank you, you've been of great help."

Taran sets off to explore this area, though feeling a bit uneasy about it.  Hopefully he and Twitchy can keep a much lower profile.  Unfortunately, having directions and knowing where you are going still doesn't mean you'll actualy get there in this big metropolis.  After a few wrong turns and an extra ferry ride, Taran is able to reorient himself and finds himself in The Steel City.

"We're going down again Twitchy, but this isn't going to be home."  Taran says to his companion.  Twitchy twitches nervously, showing the trepidation that Taran feels.  Taran checks the time and thinks to himself 'Should I realy do this at this late in the day?'  Having found a way to talk himself out of it for at least the day, Taran looks to find a merc bar.  Perhaps he can get the name of the nobleman who lost his kid, and perhaps even a description of the kid.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Rubbing his eyes a little to clear the grime away, Ghost looked up through the grill to see an Orcish man gathering ore for the morning work, walking back and forth.  His shadow flickered across the elf's face, causing him to look away as the bright morning sun attempted to blind him.  And there it was.
> 
> Painted quite clearly at the base of the shaft was the symbol of the Hunters, as clear and new as if it was painted yesterday.



"Good Sah" Ghost cries to the heavily muscled orc "a little assistance would be appreciated, you wouldn't believe the day I've had. Praps you could see your way clear to opening the grill so I could exit this damp, smelly sewer?"


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The young man pauses briefly for a moment, his head snapping sharply at right angles to stare at Alexis with wide eyes. His face distorts, twisting and warping unnaturally in pain, rearranging his features in a horrible display of alien visages.
> 
> "Heeeelp me.....it huuurts...."
> 
> ...




If only he knew who she were... was?  She would have him slain!

But she couldn't, now, could she?

But her first plan was to get clean.  She'd never been so dirty in her life, and she couldn't stand it.  And the thought of bathing in a public bathhouse made her sick to her stomache - but that is what she'd do.  She'd wander the street, confused and unknowing, looking for a bathhouse in which to bathe and clean her clothes.

And nevermind trying to get help from the peasants anymore.  Ungrateful swine...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> In the centre of the better part of the suburb stood the small chapel, surrounded by restored buildings of dubious strength where people huddled inside in the warmth of their new homes rather than soaking their miserable lives away in the rain that pelted the district on nearly a daily occasion.
> 
> Through the pouring rain and dark skies that threatened to plunge the city into an eternal night, Ba'aktar watched the two halflings run into a nearby alleyway, making their way swiftly to the other end of the neighbourhood where they could approach the chapel from another angle. Yu'olan waits until they are away and looks down the muddy street towards the small two-story building that holds the group's goal.
> 
> ...




Ba'aktar nods, "The others better be ready when we go in. Follow me."

Once he's done grumbling he starts pacing briskly towards the building's doors. Ba'aktar unlatches his khora from his belt and when he's close enough to make an assumption about the condition the doors are in he'll pick up his pace (and assuming they'll give after a bit of punishment) and work his way up to a sprint before launching himself at a door in an effort to smash it apart. If they look solid he'll just try opening them, and if that works he'll just stroll in and start yelling and smashing things. And if that also fails he'll try going in through a window, climbing to the second story if he must.

Once he encounters a priest or guard he'll try taking them hostage, or if there is too much distance between them he'll take a child hostage if there's one within easy reach (though he wouldn't actually harm the child, he'd try to look like he would) and getting the information they need from them that way. If there's noone he can take hostage he'll act generally threatening and if they don't back down he'll kill them (or try) if they back down he'll take them hostage. If they're stubborn after that he'll kill one of the oldies that are within sword's reach, which includes the hostage if they're an oldie (or try, assuming old = will drop easy) or failing that just shout and threaten the child hostage, mention something about burning the orphanage down, etc, etc.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Thank you, you've been of great help."
> 
> Taran sets off to explore this area, though feeling a bit uneasy about it.  Hopefully he and Twitchy can keep a much lower profile.  Unfortunately, having directions and knowing where you are going still doesn't mean you'll actualy get there in this big metropolis.  After a few wrong turns and an extra ferry ride, Taran is able to reorient himself and finds himself in The Steel City.
> 
> "We're going down again Twitchy, but this isn't going to be home."  Taran says to his companion.  Twitchy twitches nervously, showing the trepidation that Taran feels.  Taran checks the time and thinks to himself 'Should I realy do this at this late in the day?'  Having found a way to talk himself out of it for at least the day, Taran looks to find a merc bar.  Perhaps he can get the name of the nobleman who lost his kid, and perhaps even a description of the kid.




[sblock]Gather Information check (DC 15) +11 - Failure
Diplomacy check (DC 12) +13 - Success
[/sblock]

The echo of steely clangs ring out for a dozen streets out of the Steel City, and the smoke from the forges can be seen from suburbs away as it billows into the sky far above Taren.  By the time the halfling and his companion wander through the various dirty constuctions that act as warehouses, forges, construction shops and smelting area, the night is upon them.

The inns and taverns of The Steel City are far from few and far between, with dozens clumped in the crude 'marketplaces' that serve as ore trading areas for the craftmen that live and work in the suburb.  A building that looks like it was once a small lighthouse*, now converted into a tavern, called The Shaft is bristling with mercenaries tonight with few inside its walls without the touch of iron on them in one way or another.

The appearance of Taren in such a place is met with inital hostilities, but it seems that after a few drinks the appearance of a midget with a pet mouse causes endless mirth in the building, eventually leading to drinking, then more drinking.  Through the haze of alcohol that Taren is required to imbibe in order to gather information, the night eases its way into morning, and as the halfling drifts off to sleep in an old bed in the upper levels, he feels that the answers he had been given through the night were less than helpful, especially when so many of them involved someone else's body parts, external fluids, or crude jokes about elven men...

[sblock]The buildings and suburbs of Metropolis are old and there has often been efforts to record the history of the various suburbs, but often the people and places that record the history of the city fall on ill times and much is lost.  Hundreds of buildings such as the lighthouse are scattered throughout the city, even though there is no significant body of water for navigation for miles.  What their previous purpose was, few now know.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 4, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Good Sah" Ghost cries to the heavily muscled orc "a little assistance would be appreciated, you wouldn't believe the day I've had. Praps you could see your way clear to opening the grill so I could exit this damp, smelly sewer?"




The orc looks about confused for a moment, trying to find the source of the voice.  After a similar call for help from Ghost, the man looks down in surprise at the sewer-drenched elf far below him.  "'Ang on chief, I'll get ya out."

It takes less than an hour for the man to get the tools to force the grill open, then lowering rope down to assist Ghost from his predicament.  Rising to the surface and into the dirty smog-filled morning of the Steel City, Ghost notices the dozens of makeshift tents that make up one of the many ore markets that scatter the suburb.  His exodus from the sewer has gained no small amount of attention from the crowd and at least a half-dozen large men with swords, axes, and chainmail armour wait nearby to judge the dirty elf's actions.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 4, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> If only he knew who she were... was?  She would have him slain!
> 
> But she couldn't, now, could she?
> 
> ...




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 10) +18 - Success
[/sblock]

In a world completely alien to her past the window of her carriage or the doors of her temple, Alexis wandered lost for hours, desperately searching for a public bathhouse to rid her of the uncleanly peasant look that she was sporting.

Trying to keep to the 'better' streets that would most likely hold what she desired, Alexis eventually discovered The Sylvan Grove.  The tavern was well kept, though very old and in disrepair, but sported a sign that proclaimed that they possessed a working bath that 'A Faire Unicorne Maiden Would Bathe Within'.

Within ante-chamber of the building an elegantly groomed half-orc in a slightly tattered and dusty blue suit watched Alexis' approach.  His initial reaction to the woman was similar to others in the street, at least the look on his face was that of disgust.  How ever his lips were quiet and Alexis' elegant voice and coin allowed her entrance, a warm meal, a slightly moldy but comfortable room, and finally a relaxing moment in the grove.

The bath was shaped like a small pond and sunk into the floor, tepid water slowly dribbling from a rusted pipe in the wall.  Once the pants that decorated the grove may have been vibrant, but the toll of years and poor maintenance had killed or sicken most of them, turning the chamber into a mockery of its former self.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 4, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar nods, "The others better be ready when we go in. Follow me."
> 
> Once he's done grumbling he starts pacing briskly towards the building's doors. Ba'aktar unlatches his khora from his belt and when he's close enough to make an assumption about the condition the doors are in he'll pick up his pace (and assuming they'll give after a bit of punishment) and work his way up to a sprint before launching himself at a door in an effort to smash it apart. If they look solid he'll just try opening them, and if that works he'll just stroll in and start yelling and smashing things. And if that also fails he'll try going in through a window, climbing to the second story if he must.
> 
> Once he encounters a priest or guard he'll try taking them hostage, or if there is too much distance between them he'll take a child hostage if there's one within easy reach (though he wouldn't actually harm the child, he'd try to look like he would) and getting the information they need from them that way. If there's noone he can take hostage he'll act generally threatening and if they don't back down he'll kill them (or try) if they back down he'll take them hostage. If they're stubborn after that he'll kill one of the oldies that are within sword's reach, which includes the hostage if they're an oldie (or try, assuming old = will drop easy) or failing that just shout and threaten the child hostage, mention something about burning the orphanage down, etc, etc.




[sblock]Strength check (DC 12) +18 - Success
Yu'olan attack roll +13 - Hit
Yu'olan damage roll - 8pts (subdual)
[/sblock]

The doors look old but sturdy and Ba'aktar makes a snap decision, charging the double doors with all his might.  There is a solid crunching sound as the door's latches give way, forcing both of the old doors inward with great force, slamming against the stone walls within.

Within the temple proper a small group of six children scream in panic and run into the back rooms, the old man attending them isn't as fast.  Completely surprised by his sudden entrance, the man can only take a few steps backwards before Yu'olan charges past Ba'aktar and raises the pommel of his blade to slam with a meaty thunk into his face.

Looking down at the old man who writhes on the floor grasping his shattered nose, Yu'olan smiles at Ba'aktar in pride.  Ba'aktar easily lift the old man to his feet with one and and Yu'olan grins evilly at his bloody face.

"Ok then, tell us where yer gold is or Baaky 'ere will stick them teeth into you."  Yu'olan crudely follows up his threat by grabbing the man between the legs and squeezing.

Little more than a crimson bubbling comes from the mouth of the elderly priest and Yu'olan gestures the half-orc to put him down.  "I'll work on this one Baaky, you go chase them kiddies or find another one, let's get this over with fast."

With his mind set now on hostages, Ba'aktar steps into the back room where the children have fled into.  The rear chamber is little more than a few tables with crude knives and forks scattered about with tin mugs, on the far side of the room is another door which is wide open.  Through the archway the children huddle around the legs of a second old man that wears the same robes as the previous, this one however begins to chant and wave his hands at the intruder...


----------



## Bront (Jul 4, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Gather Information check (DC 15) +11 - Failure
> Diplomacy check (DC 12) +13 - Success
> [/sblock]
> 
> ...




Taran continues to banter with the crowd, hoping that perhaps some soul's mouth will open a bit with more lubrication.  He laughs at the jokes, and occasionaly tries to tell a few to try to fit in.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 4, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> With his mind set now on hostages, Ba'aktar steps into the back room where the children have fled into. The rear chamber is little more than a few tables with crude knives and forks scattered about with tin mugs, on the far side of the room is another door which is wide open. Through the archway the children huddle around the legs of a second old man that wears the same robes as the previous, this one however begins to chant and wave his hands at the intruder...




Ba'aktar took a moment to scowl. Magic was always a problem, and he had no doubt it would always remain a problem. He ducks out of sight behind the archway, intent on keeping himself out of line of fire (or any kind of harmful energy for that matter). Assuming his evasive action was fast enough he'd dash up beside the archway take a moment to yell at the priest.

"Give it up, pink-skin. We're here for the gold. We've got your buddy, so just tell us what we want to know and you'll come out of this..." Ba'aktar's yelling pauses for a second, "...alright." 

If this doesn't cause cooperation Ba'aktar will dash through the archway and tackle the priest if possible, or just smash through the wall next to the archway if it looks the worse for wear.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 4, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> His exodus from the sewer has gained no small amount of attention from the crowd and at least a half-dozen large men with swords, axes, and chainmail armour wait nearby to judge the dirty elf's actions.



"Why thank you Sah, I do owe you a great debt of gratitude. What is the name of my hero so I can immortalise you in prose" the elf bows at the waste, sweeping his arms out in a magnaminous gesture of thanks. Ghost continues, his voice rising in volume so that those gathered in the immediate area can all hear. "Let me tell you how I came to be in this predicament."

"It was a dark night and the clouds hung leaden in the sky, a steady rain beat a tattoo against the brim of my hat as I made my way through the streets of Metropolis. I was on a job, hunting the most vile of predators, a kidnapper. This demon in a man's skin had abducted the daughter of a man for his own nefarious purposes. A daugther that the father doted upon, a girl yet to see her ninth summer, a girl who was the apple of her father's eye, a girl whose virtues were as pure as the driven snow." Ghost stops to draw breath, his voice shaking and his eyes filling with unshed tears. Drawing a deep, shuddering breath the elf continues

"I tracked this man from The Apartments to the Ivory Markets and then to the sewers below this sprawling city. I was right on the dastardly demons tail, close to catching him when I was waylaid by close to a dozen ghouls." Ghost dramatically draws his mace from beneath his cloak and reenacts the battle with actions and words before the startled audience.

"And then, 6 bodies around me and with 6 more ghouls gathering in the shadows I did what any sane man would do and I fled. For a day and a night I ran. I ambushed the ghouls one by one as they caught up with me, my elven heritage saving me from their paralytic touch. I had survived the posse of undead but in doing so had myself become lost. Until this morning when I was rescued by this sterling citizen"  Ghost claps the orc on the back "you have done this city a great service and I would do a feature piece on you in the Independant. Once I've finished saving this girl you and I will have to have a chat" Turning to the crowd Ghost smiles and shrugs his shoulders.

"Anyone got a cigar? Mine are ruined and after what I've just been through I could really use one"

OOC: I'd spent an hour or so typing my action, trying for some Salvatore like fight scene descriptions, and then accidently closed the window and lost it all so this is the abridged version.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran continues to banter with the crowd, hoping that perhaps some soul's mouth will open a bit with more lubrication.  He laughs at the jokes, and occasionaly tries to tell a few to try to fit in.




[sblock]Gather Information check (DC 15) +8 - Failure
[/sblock]

Taran talks with the morning crowd, many remembering him from the night before and freely conversing with him.  Many mercenaries had heard the tale of which Taren speaks, but know none of the mercenaries involved, nor the particular nobleman.  The best that Taren can discover is what he already knows, the location of the sewer entrance which the group explored.

Soon after breakfast The Shaft empties, with all of her patrons returning to work and leaving Taren to decide on his next move.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 4, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar took a moment to scowl. Magic was always a problem, and he had no doubt it would always remain a problem. He ducks out of sight behind the archway, intent on keeping himself out of line of fire (or any kind of harmful energy for that matter). Assuming his evasive action was fast enough he'd dash up beside the archway take a moment to yell at the priest.
> 
> "Give it up, pink-skin. We're here for the gold. We've got your buddy, so just tell us what we want to know and you'll come out of this..." Ba'aktar's yelling pauses for a second, "...alright."
> 
> If this doesn't cause cooperation Ba'aktar will dash through the archway and tackle the priest if possible, or just smash through the wall next to the archway if it looks the worse for wear.




[sblock]Ba'aktar initiative +13
Priest of Urbanus initiative +14
Ba'aktar Will Save (DC 15) +17 - Success
Intimidate check (DC 25) +20 - Failure
Priest of Urbanus Attack Roll (AC 19) +20
Spiritual Weapon Damage Roll - 8pts
Ba'aktar Bull Rush check (DC 6) +25 - Success (24ft movement possible)
[/sblock]

Ba'aktar's eyes widen as he throws himself behind cover, desperate to avoid the priest's magic.  The old man's words come to an end a split second before Ba'aktar's reflexes can kick in and his legs begin to grow heavy, his arms stiff and his chest heavy.  With the last of his reserves the half-orc strains against the magic, his anger rising inside him, forcing his body to move!

Somehow Ba'aktar's legs carry him behind the archway and out of sight, the magic fading from his bones, allowing him to rub his sore legs and prepare his next move.

"Give it up, pink-skin. We're here for the gold. We've got your buddy, so just tell us what we want to know and you'll come out of this..." Ba'aktar's yelling pauses for a second, "...alright."

The old man's reply is barely perceivable, but Ba'aktar can definately make out a pig reference in it.  Looking about he notices that the walls are too strong for him to force his way through with any success, or speed, and so Plan B is swiftly initated.

Bursting from cover, the six foot four form of the towering half-orc goes barrelling toward the priest and his children, eyes hardened and shoulder set for impact.  Too late does he hear the last of the spell as it is intoned.  Awaiting him, materializing in mid air, the form of a floating sledgehammer swings directly at his face.

The momentum of Ba'aktar works against him, and the sledgehammer slams into him squarely on the cheek, causing a painful cracking sound and spinning the half-orc around violently.  Keeping his feet barely, Ba'aktar looks around once more with bloodlust in his eyes a roars as his feet take him faster that ever forward.

The priest barely saw it coming.

One massive arm outstretched easily caught the old man's neck solidly, and swinging him around and down Ba'aktar them him to the floor like a paper doll.  With a solid thumping noise, the old man lay on the floor, his children screaming and cowering in the corner of the room.  Gasping for breath instead of casting spells, the priest desperately rubs his throat to get feeling back, barely aware of the tower of half-orc flesh that now looks down at him.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 4, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Why thank you Sah, I do owe you a great debt of gratitude. What is the name of my hero so I can immortalise you in prose" the elf bows at the waste, sweeping his arms out in a magnaminous gesture of thanks. Ghost continues, his voice rising in volume so that those gathered in the immediate area can all hear. "Let me tell you how I came to be in this predicament."
> 
> "It was a dark night and the clouds hung leaden in the sky, a steady rain beat a tattoo against the brim of my hat as I made my way through the streets of Metropolis. I was on a job, hunting the most vile of predators, a kidnapper. This demon in a man's skin had abducted the daughter of a man for his own nefarious purposes. A daugther that the father doted upon, a girl yet to see her ninth summer, a girl who was the apple of her father's eye, a girl whose virtues were as pure as the driven snow." Ghost stops to draw breath, his voice shaking and his eyes filling with unshed tears. Drawing a deep, shuddering breath the elf continues
> 
> ...




[sblock]Perform - oratory (DC variable) +23 - Great Success
[/sblock]

The crowd grows silent and listens to Ghosts tale, momentarily forgetting his stench and filth to enjoy Ghost's performance.  Once it comes to an end there is a small applause from a few select people, but the faces of the hardened workers is enough for Ghost to recognize that he has touched more than a few of them.  A robust dwarf steps up and strikes the elf on the back with a meaty thump and laughs, passing him a short, partly smoked cigar with a wet end soaked in saliva.

"There ya go lad, sounds like you deserve it!"

There is a chuckle in the air from a few of the workers and several warm smiles as the dwarf and orc grab Ghost with hands covered in furnace gloves.  The dwarf calls out, "Methinks that we had better by this lad a drink!"


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 5, 2005)

A mockery, perhaps, but at least it made her clean, and that was what she needed.  She was quick, though.  The water wasn't nearly as pure as that in the temple, and although it was cleaner than what coated her, it wasn't what she was used to.  She would make haste.  And as soon as she was clean to her decided point, she would put her robe and undergarments through the water, toiling to get them clean.  She'd never had to do so before, and so her methods mostly consist of running the clothes through the water and batting at them.

She'd leave them to hang in her room, dirty and moldy as it was, where she'd spend the night.  She didn't have anywhere else to go - and she was certainly not going to step about the city in the nude, anyhow.

Assuming all goes well through the night and she finds her clothes dried and wearable in the morning, she'd set out once again, leaving a small tip for the monster that was kind enough to let her use his inn.  And when she'd step out, once again, clean and pristine as any royal priestess should be, she'd make haste throughout the city, nowhere in particular.  Her eyes were open, however, looking for any place that seemed even remotely divine or arcane.  A church, perhaps, although Alexis would be quite shocked to see that anyone didn't follow Zsath.


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Gather Information check (DC 15) +8 - Failure
> [/sblock]
> 
> Taran talks with the morning crowd, many remembering him from the night before and freely conversing with him.  Many mercenaries had heard the tale of which Taren speaks, but know none of the mercenaries involved, nor the particular nobleman.  The best that Taren can discover is what he already knows, the location of the sewer entrance which the group explored.
> ...



Taran sighs.  "Let's go Twitchy" he says.

Taran knows where he's going and quickly gets to the sewer entrance.  He pears down and checks the grate and anything below it before he beings his decent.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "There ya go lad, sounds like you deserve it!"
> 
> There is a chuckle in the air from a few of the workers and several warm smiles as the dwarf and orc grab Ghost with hands covered in furnace gloves.  The dwarf calls out, "Methinks that we had better by this lad a drink!"



Grinning at the crowd he accepts the stoogie from the dwarf with a nod and a wink "thank you Sah. It would be my pleasure to join you for a drink but it must be quick for the girl is still in the hands of that dastardly villian and I yet have work to do."

[sblock]will join the boys for a drink and try and get some info off them about the Hunters and whether there has been any action from the yellow robes in the area lately[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 5, 2005)

As Ba'aktar stands over the prone priest he wipes a trickle of blood from the side of his mouth. Getting hit in the face hurt. He spits a couple of knocked out teeth and the remains of a shattered tooth into his hand. Ba'aktar puts the whole teeth into into a pocket for later. Although he could probably fetch a decent price for them on the market, his enjoyment of food inclined him to retain the ability to chew.

Ba'aktar places a foot squarely in the middle of the priest's chest, and rests the flat of his khora against one of the priest's cheeks, making sure the presence of the weapon's hooked spike is obvious.

"Now, about the gold," he says in his deep and menacing voice, "Seeing as we're taking all of it I gotta find another way for you to pay me back for the tooth you've gone and smashed. 'Course, I can forget about liberatin' a few of your pearlies if you make locating this gold easier."

Ba'aktar fishes the shattered tooth fragments from his pocket and throws them one by one at the priests' forhead.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 5, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> A mockery, perhaps, but at least it made her clean, and that was what she needed.  She was quick, though.  The water wasn't nearly as pure as that in the temple, and although it was cleaner than what coated her, it wasn't what she was used to.  She would make haste.  And as soon as she was clean to her decided point, she would put her robe and undergarments through the water, toiling to get them clean.  She'd never had to do so before, and so her methods mostly consist of running the clothes through the water and batting at them.
> 
> She'd leave them to hang in her room, dirty and moldy as it was, where she'd spend the night.  She didn't have anywhere else to go - and she was certainly not going to step about the city in the nude, anyhow.
> 
> Assuming all goes well through the night and she finds her clothes dried and wearable in the morning, she'd set out once again, leaving a small tip for the monster that was kind enough to let her use his inn.  And when she'd step out, once again, clean and pristine as any royal priestess should be, she'd make haste throughout the city, nowhere in particular.  Her eyes were open, however, looking for any place that seemed even remotely divine or arcane.  A church, perhaps, although Alexis would be quite shocked to see that anyone didn't follow Zsath.




[sblock]Knowledge - religion (DC 10) +17 - Success
[/sblock]

The night spent at the Sylvan Grove went swiftly as the priestess sleeps deeply after her recent experiances.  Come morning her clothes are dry and wearable once more, but some of the colour has washed from them somehow, and several hardened stains are still clearly visable.  Though she is clean, there are remanants from last night that just will not wash away.

Over breakfast Alexis discovers from the bartender that there are several temples in the district, and in fact she learns for the first time the various names of the suburbs about her.  Collisieum, the Apartments, Ashstone, the Steel City, Opulant, the Green Fields, and of course her home of Dionysian.

The streets of Dionysian are cobbled are dirty and patchwork, the buildings majestic but old and in disrepair.  The once wealthy suburb still sports the more well-to-do people of the city, but it seems that wealth does not conquer greed, for the suburb had begun its decay more than a few years ago.

Alexis learns of several temples in the district dedicated to Azran (the Sun God), Zsath (the Ghost King, of course), Kinderas (the Lord of Coin) and Kimbar (the Lady of Luck, brother of Kinderas).  Each of them sport resonable followings, and she receives directions for each of the temples for future reference, now there was only the decision of which one...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran sighs.  "Let's go Twitchy" he says.
> 
> Taran knows where he's going and quickly gets to the sewer entrance.  He pears down and checks the grate and anything below it before he beings his decent.




Wandering through the streets of the Steel City, it takes Taran several hours to navigate the winding maze-like streets to the single grate that he is searching for.  As the small halfling and his companion finally find this "Ulandandian Way" upon which the sewer entrance is located (as opposed to the Ulandanian Way, Uldanian Way and Udlanian Way that he had previously discovered), the street ahead is clogged with ore workers that seem to be gathered around a small marketplace of sorts.

As the small druid approached, the crowd slowly moves up the road towards a small pub located on the corner of a street junction called 'The Thousand Islands'.  Taran's eyes catch the sewer entrance he is looking for, one that the crowd was previously surrounding.  However his nose catches a familiar scent, that of the sewers, coming from the crowd.

Looking totally out of place amongst the burly smiths and ore workers, a single elf covered in the filth of the city is being ushered into the pub amongst cheers and slaps on the back.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 5, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Grinning at the crowd he accepts the stoogie from the dwarf with a nod and a wink "thank you Sah. It would be my pleasure to join you for a drink but it must be quick for the girl is still in the hands of that dastardly villian and I yet have work to do."
> 
> [sblock]will join the boys for a drink and try and get some info off them about the Hunters and whether there has been any action from the yellow robes in the area lately[/sblock]




The smiths and ore workers usher Ghost into a nearby run-down pub called 'The Thousand Islands' where drinks run freely.  Obviously the trade-needs of their marketplace can wait for morning drinks and mead is handed around to all.  There is happiness in a mug for a moment as everyone forgets about the demands of the city, but eventually Ghost brings up what he is here for.

None know of any man in yellow robes, or even the Yellow Cult, but they all know of The Hunters.  It seems that recently ghouls have been sneaking into the Steel City at night to try and get into some of the more secure warehouses of the district, looking for weapons no doubt, but so far the security offered by the mercants of the area have been able to beat them off, though at no small cost.

Now it seems that The Hunters are choosing small targets, and indepenant storeowners are suffering for the loss of goods.  It seems strange to them that creatures such as ghouls would be more interested in possessions than human flesh, but it is something that none of them are able to explain.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 5, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> As Ba'aktar stands over the prone priest he wipes a trickle of blood from the side of his mouth. Getting hit in the face hurt. He spits a couple of knocked out teeth and the remains of a shattered tooth into his hand. Ba'aktar puts the whole teeth into into a pocket for later. Although he could probably fetch a decent price for them on the market, his enjoyment of food inclined him to retain the ability to chew.
> 
> Ba'aktar places a foot squarely in the middle of the priest's chest, and rests the flat of his khora against one of the priest's cheeks, making sure the presence of the weapon's hooked spike is obvious.
> 
> ...




[sblock]Sense Motive check (DC 10) +17 - Success
[/sblock]

The priest looks up along the blade to Ba'aktar and flinches as each piece of tooth strikes him.  Beside the great half-orc the floating hammer fades to nothingness, almost as a sign of surrender.  The priests eyes flicker for a moment, something that Ba'aktar almost misses, and out of the corner of his eye he sees something move.

One of the children runs for the door nearby, just out of the half-orc's reach.  In her hands he notices something dangling...a key!  Ba'altar's keen eyes perceive the darkness in the corridor nearby as the small child pulls the hook on a wall and ducks into an alcove.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Wandering through the streets of the Steel City, it takes Taran several hours to navigate the winding maze-like streets to the single grate that he is searching for.  As the small halfling and his companion finally find this "Ulandandian Way" upon which the sewer entrance is located (as opposed to the Ulandanian Way, Uldanian Way and Udlanian Way that he had previously discovered), the street ahead is clogged with ore workers that seem to be gathered around a small marketplace of sorts.
> 
> As the small druid approached, the crowd slowly moves up the road towards a small pub located on the corner of a street junction called 'The Thousand Islands'.  Taran's eyes catch the sewer entrance he is looking for, one that the crowd was previously surrounding.  However his nose catches a familiar scent, that of the sewers, coming from the crowd.
> 
> Looking totally out of place amongst the burly smiths and ore workers, a single elf covered in the filth of the city is being ushered into the pub amongst cheers and slaps on the back.




Taran approaches the crowd "Excuse me, what is all this about?  Is that elf ok?"


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran approaches the crowd "Excuse me, what is all this about?  Is that elf ok?"




The group as a whole continues into the pub itself though one of its members stops for a moment to call back, "He's alrigh' now little fella, just fought his way past an army of ghouls down there....bloody lucky elves eh?"

In seconds the crowd is ordering drinks inside, leaving Taran to look in through the door, barely able to see the room toasting the strange looking elf within.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Knowledge - religion (DC 10) +17 - Success
> [/sblock]
> 
> The night spent at the Sylvan Grove went swiftly as the priestess sleeps deeply after her recent experiances. Come morning her clothes are dry and wearable once more, but some of the colour has washed from them somehow, and several hardened stains are still clearly visable. Though she is clean, there are remanants from last night that just will not wash away.
> ...




The Lady of Luck sounded appropriate right about now.  That was something she was finding herself to be severely lacking, and so, faith Zsath that she would find her way, and hoping that he would forgive the transgression she feared she was making, Alexis stepped out into the city, making her way to the Church of Kimbar.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The group as a whole continues into the pub itself though one of its members stops for a moment to call back, "He's alrigh' now little fella, just fought his way past an army of ghouls down there....bloody lucky elves eh?"
> 
> In seconds the crowd is ordering drinks inside, leaving Taran to look in through the door, barely able to see the room toasting the strange looking elf within.



Deciding this requires further investigation, Taran decides to follow the crowd into the in.  He tries to maneuver his way though the crowd, till he gets to this lucky elf.  Perhaps this was the break he was looking for.  He'd hoped to find someone who might know what's down there and perhaps know something about the nobleman and the little girl.

"Excuse me sir, I hear you managed to escape some ghouls down in the sewers.  What were you doing down there and how'd you manage to avoid them?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 6, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

Ghost revels in the attention of his fellow drinkers. After having just spent a harrowing 24 hours or so roaming the sewers the sudden warmth of complete strangers has filled him with an almost manic euphoria. The effect, of course, was enhanced by the mead which was coursing through his veins and quickly going to his head.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Excuse me sir, I hear you managed to escape some ghouls down in the sewers.  What were you doing down there and how'd you manage to avoid them?"



"What was I doing?"  Ghost says as he drills the halfling with his steely eyes "looking for clues"  he continues in a hushed voice. Suddenly he stands and declares loudly "I must be going my friends. I thank you for your hospitality, your kind words and, more importantly, the drinks" he finishes with a chuckle and a wink "I have enjoyed your company but I must get back to the hunt. Prey to whatever deity you worship that Stephanie remains unharmed. And wish me luck my friends, I will ensure that I come back to tell you how the tale of the missing child ends".  With a flourish of his lank, dirty cloak Ghost strides confidently from the room.

OOC: heading home, need to have a rest, do some laundry and refresh spells.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost revels in the attention of his fellow drinkers. After having just spent a harrowing 24 hours or so roaming the sewers the sudden warmth of complete strangers has filled him with an almost manic euphoria. The effect, of course, was enhanced by the mead which was coursing through his veins and quickly going to his head.
> 
> 
> "What was I doing?"  Ghost says as he drills the halfling with his steely eyes "looking for clues"  he continues in a hushed voice. Suddenly he stands and declares loudly "I must be going my friends. I thank you for your hospitality, your kind words and, more importantly, the drinks" he finishes with a chuckle and a wink "I have enjoyed your company but I must get back to the hunt. Prey to whatever deity you worship that Stephanie remains unharmed. And wish me luck my friends, I will ensure that I come back to tell you how the tale of the missing child ends".  With a flourish of his lank, dirty cloak Ghost strides confidently from the room.
> ...



The halfling runs quickly after the elf. _ 'Darn elves dismiss the short ones way too easily'_ he thinks to himself.

Catching him just outside the door Taran says to the elf "Stephanie?  Is that the name of the noble's daughter?  Because I think I know where she is."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 6, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> The halfling runs quickly after the elf. _ 'Darn elves dismiss the short ones way too easily'_ he thinks to himself.
> 
> Catching him just outside the door Taran says to the elf "Stephanie?  Is that the name of the noble's daughter?  Because I think I know where she is."




"You what?"  Ghost splutters as the halflings words penetrate the fuzz of his brain "Quick, come with me, we must talk but first I need to get more aahhh comfortable"

"I'm Ghost" the elf says to the small man, proferring his hand in friendship "I'd like to hear your story" he says as he leads the halfling through the streets of Metropolis. Dodging the worst of the traffic, they catch a ferry to his office and have time to draw breath, and unravel some of the mystery surrounding Stephanie.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 6, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "You what?"  Ghost splutters as the halflings words penetrate the fuzz of his brain "Quick, come with me, we must talk but first I need to get more aahhh comfortable"
> 
> "I'm Ghost" the elf says to the small man, proferring his hand in friendship "I'd like to hear your story" he says as he leads the halfling through the streets of Metropolis. Dodging the worst of the traffic, they catch a ferry to his office and have time to draw breath, and unravel some of the mystery surrounding Stephanie.




Navigating the streets of Metropolis with expertise that borders on majestic, the two catch the ferry back to the Apartments, a trip that takes the most part of the morning.  As Ghost leads the strange halfling thorugh the grand spyres that make up the suburb, he can't help feeling like they are kindred spirits of a sort, in the way that they are both covered in the city's filth that is.

Climbing the many levels of his tower, Ghost finally makes it to the comfort of his home, however on his door waiting for him is a small note simply reading:

*Three more days.*​


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Navigating the streets of Metropolis with expertise that borders on majestic, the two catch the ferry back to the Apartments, a trip that takes the most part of the morning.  As Ghost leads the strange halfling thorugh the grand spyres that make up the suburb, he can't help feeling like they are kindred spirits of a sort, in the way that they are both covered in the city's filth that is.
> 
> Climbing the many levels of his tower, Ghost finally makes it to the comfort of his home, however on his door waiting for him is a small note simply reading:
> 
> *Three more days.*​



Taran shakes Ghost's hand "I'm Taran and my illustriust companion over there is Twitchy" he says motioning to the quite large dire rat with a saddle (It's medium sized, so large for a dire rat)

Taran keeps watch for a band of surely half-orcs.  Having not run into them, he steps into Ghost's office after noting the note on the door.

Taran muses "Where to begin... while out on business for my villiage, Twitchy and I found a little girl down a well, near what appeared to be a cadaver hanging ground.  Upon returning her to the villiage, it was discovered that several of her organs as well as her teeth had ben harvested, but most disturbing was the fact that her soul had been harvested as well.  Hoping to solve this and keep my villiage safe, I've come up here to investigate."

"After talking with a gnome from The Cryer, I spoke to someone working at Giante's stall who directed me to check out a sewer grate in the Steel City where mercs had failed in a rescue attempt of a nobleman's daughter.  I arived there and checked to see if I could gather a bit more information, but other than the location, no one who knew anything about a previously failed rescue mission was talking about more than simply where it happened.  So, I went to investigate the sewer, and found a huge crowd around you as you emerged, and heard something about ghouls.  Figuring that perhaps I'd finaly caught a break, I went to talk to you.  And I'm hoping my persistance with you is not in vein, because the city up here is quite big, the light up here isn't right, and in general people are in a much fouler mood, which has made this entire trip must unsettling."

Taran ponders if he left anything out.  "Oh, and do you know who Bremman is?  I think he has something to do with these Appartments we're in."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The priest looks up along the blade to Ba'aktar and flinches as each piece of tooth strikes him. Beside the great half-orc the floating hammer fades to nothingness, almost as a sign of surrender. The priests eyes flicker for a moment, something that Ba'aktar almost misses, and out of the corner of his eye he sees something move.
> 
> One of the children runs for the door nearby, just out of the half-orc's reach. In her hands he notices something dangling...a key! Ba'altar's keen eyes perceive the darkness in the corridor nearby as the small child pulls the hook on a wall and ducks into an alcove.




"Fck!" escapes Ba'aktar's mouth at an exceptional volume, and he turns to run after the child, "I'll be back for you later, holy man."

He dashes out after the child, the naturally fleet footwork of many of his tribe's warriors lending him a significant advantage in speed. Never would he allow the failure of a job to be his fault.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 7, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Fck!" escapes Ba'aktar's mouth at an exceptional volume, and he turns to run after the child, "I'll be back for you later, holy man."
> 
> He dashes out after the child, the naturally fleet footwork of many of his tribe's warriors lending him a significant advantage in speed. Never would he allow the failure of a job to be his fault.




Swift in foot, Ba'aktar runs to the hidden door in the wall before it swings shut.  Behind the door a steep set of stairs leads down into the basement of the chapel, cloaked in darkness the stairs would be hazardous to anyone without Ba'aktar's exceptional vision.

Taking the steps two or three at a time, Ba'aktar briefly wonders about the speed of the child ahead of him, for with his exceptional speed and larger stride, he should've caught the small boy by now.

The stairs end in a large chamber with only one exit, a small rusted iron door in the far wall that is barred and heavily locked.  In the centre of the room the small boy stand, facing Ba'aktar, with the key dangling in one hand.  Striding towards the child with purpose, Ba'aktar smiles and reaches out a hand...

...the ship heaves violently beneath Ba'aktar's feet, waves splashing up over the deck amongst the sailors that work hard to keep her under control.  A halfling woman standing neat the helm argues with a strange dwarven man.  On the water a dozen ships fight a deadly naval battle against each other in the pouring rain and failing light.

"Ba'ak!"  Someone screams.  "Secure that line!"

A rope lashes about the half-orc's feet, but the ship heaves once more, this time more violently, throwing Ba'aktar to the ground...

...where the dirt caked in his mouth.  The sounds of a pitched battle around him raging in his ears, Ba'aktar almost lost concentration, rolling away just in time to watch the sword of his attacker pierce the dirt instead of his kidneys.

Rolling up onto his feet with one deft movement, his Khora swung heavily about and bit deeply into the cultist's flesh, causing the man to scream and collapse on the ground, vainly trying to stuff all of his innerd back through the hole in his abdomen.

Stepping backwards to put himeself against a nearby wall for a moment, the half-orc gauged the situation...hadn't he done this before?  Why was he soaking wet, it hadn't rained for days!  Three cultists with long thin sword spotted him through the crowd, dirty and tired.  They charged, and even Ba'aktar couldn't stop one of them from sliding his blade into his...

...leg bled swiftly, as if someone had just stabbed it with a short blade.  The boy hadn't moved an inch with his key, but Ba'aktar was wet, tired and bleeding.  He wasn't beaten yet though, he'd been through worse before...actually, he'd been through that exactly before...hadn't he?

The room was no longer empty, now all six of the children stood around him in a circle, watching him slowly get up from on one knee.  Staggering a little to rid himself of his sea-legs, there was nothing that could stop him from getting that key now, all he had to do was reach forward and...

"Ba'aktar!"

He was surrounded!  There were six large men and women, humans too!  How did he get in this room?  Where was he?  Ba'aktar was only four years old, he'd never been away from his people before, he'd never seen humans before, what did they want with him?

"Ba'aktar!  You have to listen!  You have to..."

The six humans shrank, regressing in age, becoming younger just as Ba'aktar was growing older.  Within seconds the six children were cowering before the mighty half-orc once more, cowering before his brutal might...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 7, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> The Lady of Luck sounded appropriate right about now.  That was something she was finding herself to be severely lacking, and so, faith Zsath that she would find her way, and hoping that he would forgive the transgression she feared she was making, Alexis stepped out into the city, making her way to the Church of Kimbar.




Wandering through the streets of Dionysian, Alexis has time to stop and stare at the common people going about their daily lives.  Pondering for a moment on the thought that it looked very much like an ant's colony like the one back in the temple, (Vrisse always had a thing for seeing Law in the tiniest of creatures), the priestess finds that she is the only person in the street that isn't rushing somewhere.

The Church of Kimbar was an easy building to locate, as many of the city's citizens knew instinctively where it was located.  After over an hour's walk, Alexis' eyes finally fall on the large building that was home to the alien faith that she was intent on visiting.

A single colossal stone tree rising high above the rooftops of the suburb was hardly a 'church' as Alexis understood, but nevertheless it was home to a faith.  Rope and wooden ladders both ascended into the limbs above, winding and twisting amidst platforms and chambers both within and without the trunk of the petrified plant.  Dozens of people relaxed in the dirty sunlight that fluttered across the platforms, playing games of chance of simply drinking or smoking.  It was difficult to determine if any of them were priests or not, as none of the people mingling in or about the tree had any uniform at all.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The six humans shrank, regressing in age, becoming younger just as Ba'aktar was growing older. Within seconds the six children were cowering before the mighty half-orc once more, cowering before his brutal might...




Ba'aktar looked at his hand, then at his leg, then at his surroundings. He needed to make sure he was in the right place, and at the right... time? He looks at the six children. They were just children after all, he'd scare them some but he wouldn't hurt them none, would he? He was bleeding, or at least he thought he was, was that boy a threat? If the child could seriously hurt him, was it right to defend himself and hurt a child? None of them were even near the age to Prove themselves. He looked about for the child who was holding the key.

"Which one of you have it? Give it here and none of yas get hurt," he says, trying to be threatening but clearly disorientated.

He could taste the dirt and blood in his mouth. One might even say it was the taste of Metropolis. He spat out what he could, he wouldn't want to get an infection from having something get stuck in one of his tooth-holes when he stuck his teeth back in later. Now that he thought of it he'd need to change out of his wet clothes later or he'd catch a fever. Were they wet? Was he still bleeding? This was turning out to be far more difficult than it should've been.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Taran ponders if he left anything out.  "Oh, and do you know who Bremman is?  I think he has something to do with these Appartments we're in."




Ghost heads in to another room signalling to the halfling to take a seat. His voice carries loudly from the other room. "Hmmm, it is an interesting tale you spin little one. One that has some stark similiarites to my own. 

Yes I know Bremmen he 'oversees' several stalls in the Ivory Markets that deal with herbal extracts, organ sales, and temporal regression - sounds familiar eh."  Ghost says as he bangs around in the other room "Not two days ago I was visited by one Zimmerman, a client looking for his daughter. I managed to track her to The Apartments and a man called Thylon who put me on to Bremmen. I tracked down Bremmen who advised that one of his boys had taken a fancy to the girl, he also mentioned that the Yellow Robes and the Hunters were involved"  Ghost reemerges from his other room, clean and in fresh clothing. "Now then, where to from here? A rest would do me the world of good, and you're welcome to stay the evening so we can swap notes - something tells me we were meant to work together on this one"


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost heads in to another room signalling to the halfling to take a seat. His voice carries loudly from the other room. "Hmmm, it is an interesting tale you spin little one. One that has some stark similiarites to my own.
> 
> Yes I know Bremmen he 'oversees' several stalls in the Ivory Markets that deal with herbal extracts, organ sales, and temporal regression - sounds familiar eh."  Ghost says as he bangs around in the other room "Not two days ago I was visited by one Zimmerman, a client looking for his daughter. I managed to track her to The Apartments and a man called Thylon who put me on to Bremmen. I tracked down Bremmen who advised that one of his boys had taken a fancy to the girl, he also mentioned that the Yellow Robes and the Hunters were involved"  Ghost reemerges from his other room, clean and in fresh clothing. "Now then, where to from here? A rest would do me the world of good, and you're welcome to stay the evening so we can swap notes - something tells me we were meant to work together on this one"



"Yes, yes indeed.  How old was this girl you're looking for?  The one I found seemed fairly young, and was able to ride Twitchy with ease." 

Taran considers something for a second.  "I wonder how Bremman knew about me?  And I wonder if he's connected to Giante?"

"Thanks for the offer to stay.  I could probably use a night to relax and clean up.  The city up here's nice, but it ain't the sewers."


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 8, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar looked at his hand, then at his leg, then at his surroundings. He needed to make sure he was in the right place, and at the right... time? He looks at the six children. They were just children after all, he'd scare them some but he wouldn't hurt them none, would he? He was bleeding, or at least he thought he was, was that boy a threat? If the child could seriously hurt him, was it right to defend himself and hurt a child? None of them were even near the age to Prove themselves. He looked about for the child who was holding the key.
> 
> "Which one of you have it? Give it here and none of yas get hurt," he says, trying to be threatening but clearly disorientated.
> 
> He could taste the dirt and blood in his mouth. One might even say it was the taste of Metropolis. He spat out what he could, he wouldn't want to get an infection from having something get stuck in one of his tooth-holes when he stuck his teeth back in later. Now that he thought of it he'd need to change out of his wet clothes later or he'd catch a fever. Were they wet? Was he still bleeding? This was turning out to be far more difficult than it should've been.




The boy that Ba'aktar had unted through the dark corridors, shaking in fear, holds forth the key that dangles upon a long, thin chain.  All of the children that surround the half-orc stare at him expectantly, as if waiting for something important to happen.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Yes, yes indeed.  How old was this girl you're looking for?  The one I found seemed fairly young, and was able to ride Twitchy with ease."



"She is but young my friend" Ghost says with a worried frown "Only 8 years, and I have less than two days to find her or I may as well not bother trying for her so called father means to buy a new child"


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Taran considers something for a second.  "I wonder how Bremman knew about me?  And I wonder if he's connected to Giante?"



"I don't know, do you think perhaps there are others that have been drawn into this web of intrigue?"


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Thanks for the offer to stay.  I could probably use a night to relax and clean up.  The city up here's nice, but it ain't the sewers."



"You are more than welcome my friend. I hope I am right in trusting you. Ahhh where will your uhhhh...companion stay?"  Ghost sys looking undecidedly at Twitchy


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "She is but young my friend" Ghost says with a worried frown "Only 8 years, and I have less than two days to find her or I may as well not bother trying for her so called father means to buy a new child"



"Well, perhaps, after you're rested, we can return to my villiage and retrieve her, It's no more than a few hours away.  Though, if this nobleman is willing to sink low enough to buy a new one, he may not like her in her current condition."



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> ["I don't know, do you think perhaps there are others that have been drawn into this web of intrigue?"



"The more I get involved, the more that seems likely."



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> ["You are more than welcome my friend. I hope I am right in trusting you. Ahhh where will your uhhhh...companion stay?"  Ghost sys looking undecidedly at Twitchy



"Twitchy's good on the floor.  He's a good companion, a fine steed, and a great friend.  He'll be good, I promise."   As if he understood, Twitchy looks at Hound with his cutist little submissive look.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2005)

*Ghost hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, perhaps, after you're rested, we can return to my villiage and retrieve her, It's no more than a few hours away.  Though, if this nobleman is willing to sink low enough to buy a new one, he may not like her in her current condition."



"Hmmm I like not what you tell me my friend but it is a sound plan.  Zimmerman just wants her back. If we can acomplish that we can move on to new ventures, the man has the money to aid her."


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "The more I get involved, the more that seems likely."



"Strange bedfellows we make my friend, 'tis a bizarre set of circumstances that have brought us together"


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Twitchy's good on the floor.  He's a good companion, a fine steed, and a great friend.  He'll be good, I promise."   As if he understood, Twitchy looks at Hound with his cutist little submissive look.



"Well OK then, shall we bed down and prepare ourselves for the morrow? It could be a big day"


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Hmmm I like not what you tell me my friend but it is a sound plan.  Zimmerman just wants her back. If we can acomplish that we can move on to new ventures, the man has the money to aid her."
> "Strange bedfellows we make my friend, 'tis a bizarre set of circumstances that have brought us together"
> "Well OK then, shall we bed down and prepare ourselves for the morrow? It could be a big day"




The three new companions, Taren, Twitchy and Ghost, found brief solace in their sleep within The Apartments.  It was only late afternoon, but their exhausted bodies found it possible to eat and sleep even with the noise that drifted up from the streets below.  Screams, loud clashes and other noises awakens Taren during the night, who peers through the darkness to see Ghost sleeping like the dead, obviously it is a noise that he is used to.

Morning breaks quitely over The Apartments, with most of the rabble-rousers either long sleeping, or just staggering home to bed.  Twitchy is awake first in the morning, followed by Taren who awakens to the sound of Twitchy rustling through Ghost's apartment looking for scraps of food.

Ghost sleeps for another hour, giving Taren enough time to prepare for the days events as well as look across the city from the elevated view tat Ghost's apartment offers.  I seems tha as far as the eye can see large towers of stone reach for the sky, and as the light gets darker towards street level, the city appears to be suffering from corruption, poverty, and disease.  Definately a different world on the surface.


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The three new companions, Taren, Twitchy and Ghost, found brief solace in their sleep within The Apartments.  It was only late afternoon, but their exhausted bodies found it possible to eat and sleep even with the noise that drifted up from the streets below.  Screams, loud clashes and other noises awakens Taren during the night, who peers through the darkness to see Ghost sleeping like the dead, obviously it is a noise that he is used to.
> 
> Morning breaks quitely over The Apartments, with most of the rabble-rousers either long sleeping, or just staggering home to bed.  Twitchy is awake first in the morning, followed by Taren who awakens to the sound of Twitchy rustling through Ghost's apartment looking for scraps of food.
> 
> Ghost sleeps for another hour, giving Taren enough time to prepare for the days events as well as look across the city from the elevated view tat Ghost's apartment offers.  I seems tha as far as the eye can see large towers of stone reach for the sky, and as the light gets darker towards street level, the city appears to be suffering from corruption, poverty, and disease.  Definately a different world on the surface.




Taran cleans up a bit while he waits for Ghost to awake from his sleep of the dead (quite ironic he thinks).  When Ghost stumbles out of bed, he and Twitchy are ready to go.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The boy that Ba'aktar had unted through the dark corridors, shaking in fear, holds forth the key that dangles upon a long, thin chain. All of the children that surround the half-orc stare at him expectantly, as if waiting for something important to happen.




Ba'aktar looks around suspiciously at the children, then reaches tentatively for the key. He paused halfway to it, looking around at the children in case they tried any more... whatever they did, but he had regained a little composure by now and was able to stretch his arm that little further to retrieve the child's key.

"About time," he grumbled, looking down to where the old scar on his leg should be, needing reassurance everything was running smoothly again. He noted the locked door on the other side of the room and figured this would be a wise time to inform his comrades he had found the stash.

"You lot stay here, and behave yourselves. That way your old caretakers'll come outta this alright, you hear?" he explains to them, before returning upstairs to find Yu'olan, Hentre, and Ulam.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar looks around suspiciously at the children, then reaches tentatively for the key. He paused halfway to it, looking around at the children in case they tried any more... whatever they did, but he had regained a little composure by now and was able to stretch his arm that little further to retrieve the child's key.
> 
> "About time," he grumbled, looking down to where the old scar on his leg should be, needing reassurance everything was running smoothly again. He noted the locked door on the other side of the room and figured this would be a wise time to inform his comrades he had found the stash.
> 
> "You lot stay here, and behave yourselves. That way your old caretakers'll come outta this alright, you hear?" he explains to them, before returning upstairs to find Yu'olan, Hentre, and Ulam.




Turning about to climb the stairs once more, Ba'aktar is greeted by...not-so-friendly faces.  Hentre and Ulam both come wandering down the stairs, blood caked on their blades and arms, and vicious grins on their faces.

"Bakey!"  It was the savage little Ulam, "we thought ya came down 'ere.  Yolin is up there still, if you wanna get 'im we'll look afta tha kiddies down 'ere."  Almost on cue Hentre wipes his two daggers across his chest, caking more blood upon himself, and eyeing the children with a sadistic menace.


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Wandering through the streets of Dionysian, Alexis has time to stop and stare at the common people going about their daily lives. Pondering for a moment on the thought that it looked very much like an ant's colony like the one back in the temple, (Vrisse always had a thing for seeing Law in the tiniest of creatures), the priestess finds that she is the only person in the street that isn't rushing somewhere.
> 
> The Church of Kimbar was an easy building to locate, as many of the city's citizens knew instinctively where it was located. After over an hour's walk, Alexis' eyes finally fall on the large building that was home to the alien faith that she was intent on visiting.
> 
> A single colossal stone tree rising high above the rooftops of the suburb was hardly a 'church' as Alexis understood, but nevertheless it was home to a faith. Rope and wooden ladders both ascended into the limbs above, winding and twisting amidst platforms and chambers both within and without the trunk of the petrified plant. Dozens of people relaxed in the dirty sunlight that fluttered across the platforms, playing games of chance of simply drinking or smoking. It was difficult to determine if any of them were priests or not, as none of the people mingling in or about the tree had any uniform at all.




Not one to wander aimlessly, Alexis made her way up a ladder into the great petrified tree, and requested directions to one of the Clergy; "I need to say a prayer to Lady Luck."


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Not one to wander aimlessly, Alexis made her way up a ladder into the great petrified tree, and requested directions to one of the Clergy; "I need to say a prayer to Lady Luck."




[sblock]Spellcraft check (DC 16) +14 - Failure
[/sblock]

Once upon the great surface of the tree, Alexis could determine the Clergy by the small brooch in the shape of an elephant and mouse on their clothing.

"I need to say a prayer to Lady Luck."

A young man overseeing a game of Yon* turns to look at Alexis.  With a strange look on his face, he stares at her for a moment before muttering a few words and gesturing with one hand.

"It seems that for a priestess of Zsath you are sorely out of place here.  Lady Kimbar informs me that you have come across hard times, but remember that luck is a double-edged sword, be careful what you pray for."

With that he florishes across to the corner of the platform where the trunk of a small tree has been hollowed out and rests beside several chairs.  Within the hollowed centre rests eight dice of various numeration (a d4, 2d6, d8, d9, d10, d16, & d32) made from dirty ivory.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 10, 2005)

*Ghost hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Taran cleans up a bit while he waits for Ghost to awake from his sleep of the dead (quite ironic he thinks).  When Ghost stumbles out of bed, he and Twitchy are ready to go.



Sorting himself out for the day ahead Ghost walks to the door and motions for the halfling to leave "C'mon we can break our fast on the way, lead on my small friend"


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Sorting himself out for the day ahead Ghost walks to the door and motions for the halfling to leave "C'mon we can break our fast on the way, lead on my small friend"



"Sure thing." Taran says.  Feeling good to have a more talkitive companion than Twitchy, Taran leads Ghost through the city, back to where he knows where to enter to get to his village.  The trip takes a ferry ride and another hour or so of walking, but they manage to make it to the drain well before noon.  

"Wasn't but a few days ago when I emerged from here.  Seems I keep getting drawn back to the sewers, but at least this is home this time."  Taran says as he pulls up the grate for his new found friend and Twitchy before following down himself.

Feeling more confident in his home element, Taran picks up the pace a bit, before he finds himself outpacing his taller friend.  He slows down a bit till Ghost gets used to moving around in the sewers.

A few more hours pass, but Taran seems confident in where he's going, and sure enough, he turns a corador, the the warm light of the sunstones shines down from above, providing a much cleaner light that that of the above world.  Taran stands even taller as he trecks on "Tis good to be in normal light again. We should be there soon.".  Sure enough, a few more turns, and the pipe openes up into a huge area, with buildings standing on a solid dirt shore, and bridges up and around to many of the pipes.  Farmland can be seen down by some of the intake pipes, feeding off of the incoming refuse.  "Breathtaking, isn't it?  Makes me wonder why I ever leave."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 10, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Turning about to climb the stairs once more, Ba'aktar is greeted by...not-so-friendly faces. Hentre and Ulam both come wandering down the stairs, blood caked on their blades and arms, and vicious grins on their faces.
> 
> "Bakey!" It was the savage little Ulam, "we thought ya came down 'ere. Yolin is up there still, if you wanna get 'im we'll look afta tha kiddies down 'ere." Almost on cue Hentre wipes his two daggers across his chest, caking more blood upon himself, and eyeing the children with a sadistic menace.




Ba'aktar was suddenly of the impression that the elderly priests were far from just beaten up, but maybe it was the guards' blood on their arms. He hadn't seen them so he assumed Hentre and Ulam had dealt with them. Nonetheless, knowing the way these two seemed to work, he was in no mind to leave them in the company of children. The result of some quick thinking had Ba'aktar toss the halflings the key.

"I'm happy to keep the little 'uns in line," he says, taking a moment to glare down at the children, "You two can get 'Olan to confirm whether that's the key we want, and if this here door's the right one. Shouldn't be too hard if you've left anyone up there alive."

He leant back against the wall. Better they be scared out of their little minds than eviscerated little corpses.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Sure thing." Taran says.  Feeling good to have a more talkitive companion than Twitchy, Taran leads Ghost through the city, back to where he knows where to enter to get to his village.  The trip takes a ferry ride and another hour or so of walking, but they manage to make it to the drain well before noon.
> 
> "Wasn't but a few days ago when I emerged from here.  Seems I keep getting drawn back to the sewers, but at least this is home this time."  Taran says as he pulls up the grate for his new found friend and Twitchy before following down himself.
> 
> ...




Like a sentinel overlooking his wards, the elderly elven mentor, Vulgrath, stands amongst the fields of blue wheat that sways in the sewer pipes' gentle breeze.  As Taran and Ghost look down upon the dozens of workers that scamber across bridges, up and down ladders, and wander lazily across the fields below, something seems...different.

The community looks, healthier.  To Ghost it is strange to see a group of people this large working together with a common purpose that doesn't involving screwing people or being forced to work.  To Taran the entire village seems to glow with a new inner life, empowered by something that seems to be effecting the people of his home.

They smile, they laugh, it seems as though they do not have a care in the world.

Climbing down to the world under Metropolis, Ghost's eyes rest on Vulgrath and he realizes that he has never seen an elf this old before.  It was whispered on the surface that elves were an immortal race, never growing old, never dying.  It seems that perhaps the surface simply never have the chance to grow old before somebody slips a sword into their ribcage.

Over one arm the elf has bulky sling that his arms rests within, supporting its weight so as not to hurt him any further.  Taran looks at the elderly manconcerned about what has happened in his absense that would have wounded his mentor.

By his side a small girl clutches his robes as if her life depended on it.  Dressed in farmer's garb that was to big for her by far, Ghost immediately recognizes her through the scarring around her mouth and the loss of her hair.

He had finally found Stephanie Zimmerman.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 10, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar was suddenly of the impression that the elderly priests were far from just beaten up, but maybe it was the guards' blood on their arms. He hadn't seen them so he assumed Hentre and Ulam had dealt with them. Nonetheless, knowing the way these two seemed to work, he was in no mind to leave them in the company of children. The result of some quick thinking had Ba'aktar toss the halflings the key.
> 
> "I'm happy to keep the little 'uns in line," he says, taking a moment to glare down at the children, "You two can get 'Olan to confirm whether that's the key we want, and if this here door's the right one. Shouldn't be too hard if you've left anyone up there alive."
> 
> He leant back against the wall. Better they be scared out of their little minds than eviscerated little corpses.




The look on Ulam and Hentre's face darkened for a moment, until the key rattled across the floor towards them.  The obvious change of mood from psychopathic killers to greedy hoarders caused them to both grab the key at once, then slowly wander back up the stairs bickering at each other in their native tongue about something or another...

Turning to the children once more, the group no longer seemed frightened, and each of them look deeply into Ba'aktar's eyes, seemingly into his soul.  The small boy that he had chased all the way into the chamber steps forward, raising his hand towards the half-orc.  Resting upon his palm is Ba'aktar's tooth, how the boy had got it though...  Stranger than that is that the tooth was no longer in fragments, it now rested perfectly in the palm of the small boy's hand, perhaps as an offering of peace.


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Like a sentinel overlooking his wards, the elderly elven mentor, Vulgrath, stands amongst the fields of blue wheat that sways in the sewer pipes' gentle breeze.  As Taran and Ghost look down upon the dozens of workers that scamber across bridges, up and down ladders, and wander lazily across the fields below, something seems...different.
> 
> The community looks, healthier.  To Ghost it is strange to see a group of people this large working together with a common purpose that doesn't involving screwing people or being forced to work.  To Taran the entire village seems to glow with a new inner life, empowered by something that seems to be effecting the people of his home.
> 
> ...



"Master Vulgrath, you seem quite well, dispite your new energy, and I can feel a renewed vigor in the comunity.  What has happened in the few days I was gone?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 11, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The look on Ulam and Hentre's face darkened for a moment, until the key rattled across the floor towards them. The obvious change of mood from psychopathic killers to greedy hoarders caused them to both grab the key at once, then slowly wander back up the stairs bickering at each other in their native tongue about something or another...
> 
> Turning to the children once more, the group no longer seemed frightened, and each of them look deeply into Ba'aktar's eyes, seemingly into his soul. The small boy that he had chased all the way into the chamber steps forward, raising his hand towards the half-orc. Resting upon his palm is Ba'aktar's tooth, how the boy had got it though... Stranger than that is that the tooth was no longer in fragments, it now rested perfectly in the palm of the small boy's hand, perhaps as an offering of peace.




For a moment Ba'aktar thought a fourth tooth had been knocked right out of his mouth without him noticing. A quick check though revealed that indeed onlyt three had been lost, and this tooth indeed looked how the smashed tooth should have looked were it whole. He scratched his head, puzzled by the child's change in behaviour, but he wasn't opposed to the new seemingly friendly demeanor.

"Erm, thanks," he said, accepting the gift and putting it with the other two teeth for later, "Listen young'uns... ah..."

He gave up on trying to explain the situation to the children. He couldn't even be sure that their caretakers were dead, so giving them a speech on the subject would be premature, not that the big half-orc was good at such things. He had to wonder how the orphanage would survive without the wealth that assumably came from the stash of gold. Ba'aktar was going to get a headache if he kept thinking about such things, the guilt would gnaw at his thoughts. He did his best to forget about it for the time being, he was working.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> He had finally found Stephanie Zimmerman.



Ghost carefully approached the old elf and the girl, he nods his head in deference at the elder and then kneels before the girl child. A calming smile is plastered across his face as he looks the girl fully in the eyes "hello" he says matter-of-factly "My name is Ghost. What's yours? Want to hear a story?" Ghost launches in to a tale about a lost princess, an evil mage, and a white knight in shining armour.

OOC: using the Fascinate ability to enhance the tale and hopefully win me a place of trust.


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost carefully approached the old elf and the girl, he nods his head in deference at the elder and then kneels before the girl child. A calming smile is plastered across his face as he looks the girl fully in the eyes "hello" he says matter-of-factly "My name is Ghost. What's yours? Want to hear a story?" Ghost launches in to a tale about a lost princess, an evil mage, and a white knight in shining armour.
> 
> OOC: using the Fascinate ability to enhance the tale and hopefully win me a place of trust.



Taran sighs. "I don't think that will help Ghost.  The Organ Harvesters took her soul too.  She's simply an empty shell at the moment."


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Master Vulgrath, you seem quite well, dispite your new energy, and I can feel a renewed vigor in the comunity. What has happened in the few days I was gone?"




The old elf looks up with a genuine smile on his face, one that breaks the tension that usually wears on him.  "It seems that we've all come together to help this young girl Taran, and it as made us a better people.  Strange that all this," he gestures braodly, "could happen so fast though."



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost carefully approached the old elf and the girl, he nods his head in deference at the elder and then kneels before the girl child. A calming smile is plastered across his face as he looks the girl fully in the eyes "hello" he says matter-of-factly "My name is Ghost. What's yours? Want to hear a story?" Ghost launches in to a tale about a lost princess, an evil mage, and a white knight in shining armour.




Stephanie takes a step behind Vulgrath, peering out at Ghost with trepadation as he begins his tale.  The bard's abilities seem to have no effect on the girl however, and she stares at Ghost with a look of confusion on her face.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Taran sighs. "I don't think that will help Ghost.  The Organ Harvesters took her soul too.  She's simply an empty shell at the moment."




Vulgrath follows Ghost's actions for a moment before returning to Taran.  "And who is this stranger you;ve brought amongst us, and what have you discovered about our ward?"


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 11, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> For a moment Ba'aktar thought a fourth tooth had been knocked right out of his mouth without him noticing. A quick check though revealed that indeed onlyt three had been lost, and this tooth indeed looked how the smashed tooth should have looked were it whole. He scratched his head, puzzled by the child's change in behaviour, but he wasn't opposed to the new seemingly friendly demeanor.
> 
> "Erm, thanks," he said, accepting the gift and putting it with the other two teeth for later, "Listen young'uns... ah..."
> 
> He gave up on trying to explain the situation to the children. He couldn't even be sure that their caretakers were dead, so giving them a speech on the subject would be premature, not that the big half-orc was good at such things. He had to wonder how the orphanage would survive without the wealth that assumably came from the stash of gold. Ba'aktar was going to get a headache if he kept thinking about such things, the guilt would gnaw at his thoughts. He did his best to forget about it for the time being, he was working.




The small boy reaches into his pocket once more and retrieves a single gold coin, eaching forth and forcing it into Ba'aktar's hand.  It was one of the coins that Yu'olan had shown him, in mint condition too.  The small child smiles and points to the coin calmly, drawing te half-orcs attention to something on its face.

The coin bore the emblam of Metropolis on it, and on the other side was a face of someone that Ba'aktar did not recognize.  Beneath the portrait, like all other coins, was the minted date.  Stopping to think, Ba'aktar looked at the date, 1350AC.  Considering that the year now is 1672AC, no doubt this coin would be worth a fortune.

As Ba'akar stares at the coin, a second drops into his hand next to the first, the small boy calmly pointing out the second as well.  The face on it looked different, this one was a female's face, a female alf-orc by the look of it too, and the year was...

1945AC?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 11, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The small boy reaches into his pocket once more and retrieves a single gold coin, eaching forth and forcing it into Ba'aktar's hand. It was one of the coins that Yu'olan had shown him, in mint condition too. The small child smiles and points to the coin calmly, drawing te half-orcs attention to something on its face.
> 
> The coin bore the emblam of Metropolis on it, and on the other side was a face of someone that Ba'aktar did not recognize. Beneath the portrait, like all other coins, was the minted date. Stopping to think, Ba'aktar looked at the date, 1350AC. Considering that the year now is 1672AC, no doubt this coin would be worth a fortune.
> 
> ...




Without having to use words it would seem that the child was pointing something out to Ba'aktar. There was something very wrong about a coin which could apparently be from the future, but that was that, time travel just wasn't possible and he doubted it ever would be. On that note, one does not hear massed footsteps in the street and immediately assume it to be a parade of cross-dressed archmagi. More likely it would be an angry mob, and an angry mob of cross-dressed archmagi were probably far more likely in these parts than a parade of them anyway, as slim as the odds were. Thusly, Ba'aktar's current impression was that the coins were counterfeit, though where someone would find the inspiration to make coins apparently minted three centuries in the future was anyone's guess. He decided in light of the boy's offerings it was useless trying to be intimidating anymore, the job was just turning out far too weird.

"You bunch are a quiet lot aren't yas?" he asked, and looked at the coins again. Truly there was a mystery behind them, but the others would find the mystery irrelevent as long as it was real gold they were made from. The question now was, did Ba'aktar care about the story behind the coins? It would certainly be interesting to use his share of the gold to find out more about its origins. He pockets the coin from 1945, just in case a colleague comes downstairs, and keeps the old coin, ready to bounce it off one of them if anyone had any experience with appraising things.


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The old elf looks up with a genuine smile on his face, one that breaks the tension that usually wears on him.  "It seems that we've all come together to help this young girl Taran, and it as made us a better people.  Strange that all this," he gestures braodly, "could happen so fast though."
> 
> Stephanie takes a step behind Vulgrath, peering out at Ghost with trepadation as he begins his tale.  The bard's abilities seem to have no effect on the girl however, and she stares at Ghost with a look of confusion on her face.
> 
> Vulgrath follows Ghost's actions for a moment before returning to Taran.  "And who is this stranger you;ve brought amongst us, and what have you discovered about our ward?"



"Well, it's good to see that at least something good has come of this.  This is Ghost, and he was investigating the disapearance of this little girl in an attept to bring her back to her parents.  Her name is Stephanie Zimmerman it seems, daughter to a nobleman in the city above. I made a few contacts up there regarding this issue, and there appears to be quite a few connections as well as leads, but we might be able to find more if we talk to the Noblemen, and probably the best way to secure is cooperation would be to bring him is daughter."


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 12, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Without having to use words it would seem that the child was pointing something out to Ba'aktar. There was something very wrong about a coin which could apparently be from the future, but that was that, time travel just wasn't possible and he doubted it ever would be. On that note, one does not hear massed footsteps in the street and immediately assume it to be a parade of cross-dressed archmagi. More likely it would be an angry mob, and an angry mob of cross-dressed archmagi were probably far more likely in these parts than a parade of them anyway, as slim as the odds were. Thusly, Ba'aktar's current impression was that the coins were counterfeit, though where someone would find the inspiration to make coins apparently minted three centuries in the future was anyone's guess. He decided in light of the boy's offerings it was useless trying to be intimidating anymore, the job was just turning out far too weird.
> 
> "You bunch are a quiet lot aren't yas?" he asked, and looked at the coins again. Truly there was a mystery behind them, but the others would find the mystery irrelevent as long as it was real gold they were made from. The question now was, did Ba'aktar care about the story behind the coins? It would certainly be interesting to use his share of the gold to find out more about its origins. He pockets the coin from 1945, just in case a colleague comes downstairs, and keeps the old coin, ready to bounce it off one of them if anyone had any experience with appraising things.




From the stairs behind him came a thundering of feet as the halflings returned, this time towing Yu'olan behind them.  All three of them had some measure of blood on them, though on Yu'olan it was little more than a splash, the halflings seemed to have bathed their arms in it.

"Baaky me friend," Yu'olan shakes his head and smiles.  "Once more you've come up with tha goods.  Well done Chief!"

Twirling the key in his hands he almost skips across to the door on the other side of the room and quickly unlocks it.  The door gingerly opens and the three thieves peer around the opened door, eager to see their wealth laid out for them.

There is a tugging at Ba'aktar's leg and the small child smiles, winks, then runs for the stairs with the rest of his group swiftly following on silent feet.  The three thieves don't even notice the children as they step into the room to claim their prize.

"Them dirty &^&@#%# priests!"  The voice of Yu'olan was unmistakable.  "All our trouble fer this!"

From the vault a small bag is tossed into the room, spillinga few dozen golden crowns across the hard floor.  Ulam swiftly grabs once, wipes the blood from his hand, and stares at it in the fading light.

"Deez fings aint even dem ol' coins you waz speekin about Ollie...we bin jibbed!"

Hentre walks from the vault, head shaking.  "Well, at least we kin sell deez kiddies for a few extra coins at least, or maybe jus' dere gizzards..."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 12, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, it's good to see that at least something good has come of this.  This is Ghost, and he was investigating the disapearance of this little girl in an attept to bring her back to her parents.  Her name is Stephanie Zimmerman it seems, daughter to a nobleman in the city above. I made a few contacts up there regarding this issue, and there appears to be quite a few connections as well as leads, but we might be able to find more if we talk to the Noblemen, and probably the best way to secure is cooperation would be to bring him is daughter."



Ghost stands and introduces himself to the Elder "Ghost Hound at your service most venerable one. The girl child is in a poor way? what have you been able to discover about her condition?"  Turning to Tarak Ghost shakes his head "I do not think Zimmerman will care my friend. He gave me three days to find her before he was going to buy a new daughter. He wants her for the social status she brings him, and in her current condition she isn't going to bring him any. I'd guess he'd kill her as soon as we were gone"


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost stands and introduces himself to the Elder "Ghost Hound at your service most venerable one. The girl child is in a poor way? what have you been able to discover about her condition?"  Turning to Tarak Ghost shakes his head "I do not think Zimmerman will care my friend. He gave me three days to find her before he was going to buy a new daughter. He wants her for the social status she brings him, and in her current condition she isn't going to bring him any. I'd guess he'd kill her as soon as we were gone"



"How vile.  Is that how bad things have gotten on the surface?  Noblemen buying children because of their social worth?"  Taran thinks for a moment.  "Perhaps he won't if we can convince him she can be worth even more as a figurehead.  Her condition is horendous, and who wouldn't feel sorry for her?  And perhaps if Zimmerman calls for a hunt on these Organ Harvesters, for the sake of his injured daughter.  He could gain huge public support, draw the nobles to the cause, and it would stick him square in the spotlight as the one who lead the case against these horendous thieves."


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "How vile.  Is that how bad things have gotten on the surface?  Noblemen buying children because of their social worth?"  Taran thinks for a moment.  "Perhaps he won't if we can convince him she can be worth even more as a figurehead.  Her condition is horendous, and who wouldn't feel sorry for her?  And perhaps if Zimmerman calls for a hunt on these Organ Harvesters, for the sake of his injured daughter.  He could gain huge public support, draw the nobles to the cause, and it would stick him square in the spotlight as the one who lead the case against these horendous thieves."




Vulgrath looks to Ghost and shakes his head, saddened.  "Unfortunately the girl has no soul, much of the magic that I can summon does little to help, and that which would effect her would be harmful." 

Waiting to Taran to speak, Vulgrath continues.  "Our priority is this child's welfare, rather than what this 'Zimmerman' wants.  Have you learnt anything of the location of her soul, or the harvesters?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Vulgrath looks to Ghost and shakes his head, saddened.  "Unfortunately the girl has no soul, much of the magic that I can summon does little to help, and that which would effect her would be harmful."
> 
> Waiting to Taran to speak, Vulgrath continues.  "Our priority is this child's welfare, rather than what this 'Zimmerman' wants.  Have you learnt anything of the location of her soul, or the harvesters?"



"I have learned that the likely culprets are the Yellow Cult.  Apparently they were a somewhat run of the mill cult untill reciently.  Their priests were described to have powers beyond anything others had seen, and managed to route a group of 30 merceneries.  I believe I know a sewer entrace from above that may be close to where they are, but perhaps where I found the girl might be a place to start as well.

I have a contact, Delilah, working in Giante's stall, who is trying to root them out, and believes this Giante is connected to him somehow.  Giante is a merchant who sells teeth openly.  Supposedly he sells teeth from already dead victems, including humans and other races, but they looked a little too good for that to be the case.

Meanwhile, I located Ghost emerging from the sewer I was heading towards to explore in looking for the Yellow Cult, and heard he was looking for a little girl, which is why I brought him here."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 12, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> There is a tugging at Ba'aktar's leg and the small child smiles, winks, then runs for the stairs with the rest of his group swiftly following on silent feet. The three thieves don't even notice the children as they step into the room to claim their prize.
> 
> "Them dirty &^&@#%# priests!" The voice of Yu'olan was unmistakable. "All our trouble fer this!"
> 
> ...




Ba'aktar was relieved. Finally they could retrieve the money and take their leave, then no more nice but creepy children, for better or worse. This wan't to be the case though, and when the children seemed to flee upstairs Ba'aktar's first reaction was that the treasure room was trapped and they were getting out of the blast range. He was ready to sprint, but when it was a small bag of coins rather than a wall of flame that emerged from the open door he figured it was alright to stick around. Nonetheless, it wasn't the vast treasure he had expected it to be.

He crouched down to inspect the small sum of coins while the others ranted.

"Better to not be messin' with the young 'uns I advise," he let the halflings know, "Me thinks they didn't need those priests lookin' after them. Hell, it could've been them lookin' after the elderly priests. Yu'olan, you remember when I warned you about this place being full of spell-slinging kiddies? I don't think that guess was too far from the truth. Those kids seem to have strange powers, ones that I didn't mess with after gettin' a taste, so we could be best off jus' cuttin' our losses and findin' somewhere we know we can actually earn some coin from rather than messin' with things beyond our understanding."

Ba'aktar's thoughts went to the children who were now upstairs, or possibly outside the building making their escape already. What kind of things did they have to see in order to make it to the door?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 13, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> He crouched down to inspect the small sum of coins while the others ranted.
> 
> "Better to not be messin' with the young 'uns I advise," he let the halflings know, "Me thinks they didn't need those priests lookin' after them. Hell, it could've been them lookin' after the elderly priests. Yu'olan, you remember when I warned you about this place being full of spell-slinging kiddies? I don't think that guess was too far from the truth. Those kids seem to have strange powers, ones that I didn't mess with after gettin' a taste, so we could be best off jus' cuttin' our losses and findin' somewhere we know we can actually earn some coin from rather than messin' with things beyond our understanding."




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 12) +6 - Failure
Ulam Diplomacy check (DC 10) +16 - Success
[/sblock]

Yu'olan slowly picked the small bag up from off the ground and slowly tipped the handful of coins into his other hand, making a slow methodical clinking sound as each coin hit the growing pile.  "Well me an' the other two didn't have much problem upstairs..."

"Yeah!"  The small Ulam interjected, stabbing his blade at the air in front of him.  "C'mon, we kin get some cash fer dem little blighters, ded or alive!"

"Preferably alive little man."  Yu'olan obviously had a line that he wouldn't cross.  "Right, we go upstairs and round 'em up.  Remember, no killin' the little ones, they are worth more alive!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, I located Ghost emerging from the sewer I was heading towards to explore in looking for the Yellow Cult, and heard he was looking for a little girl, which is why I brought him here."



 Ghost stretches and speaks to the elder "I can confirm the involvement of the Yellow Robes who, I think, are cooperating with the Hunters. I was on the hunt for the Hunters, if you'll pardon the pun, and was attacked by ghouls. While I do know some Ghouls on a personal level these ones were not interested in friendship and instead tried to eat me. Not wanting to end up a meal I retreated and, upon leaving the sewers, met up with my short companion here.

I guess the job has just become harder, find the girls soul and get her healed and to Zimmerman within the next 2 days so she can enjoy her birthday bash" Ghost digs in his coat and withdraws the party invite that Zimmerman gave him and shows it to the elf and halfling.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 13, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost stretches and speaks to the elder "I can confirm the involvement of the Yellow Robes who, I think, are cooperating with the Hunters. I was on the hunt for the Hunters, if you'll pardon the pun, and was attacked by ghouls. While I do know some Ghouls on a personal level these ones were not interested in friendship and instead tried to eat me. Not wanting to end up a meal I retreated and, upon leaving the sewers, met up with my short companion here.
> 
> I guess the job has just become harder, find the girls soul and get her healed and to Zimmerman within the next 2 days so she can enjoy her birthday bash" Ghost digs in his coat and withdraws the party invite that Zimmerman gave him and shows it to the elf and halfling.




Vulgrath nods his head gently and listens intently to the two as they compile their tale.  "It seems then, that you both have your work cut out for you, and dangerous work at that.  Unfortunately I know little of the outside world to assist you, but I have prepared something for Taran that you may both share."

The elderly elf reaches into the fold of his robe and draws forth six small dried bundles of herbs wrapped in a rice paper of sorts, each the size of an eyeball.

"These are _Phesen_*, I have perpared then in the eventuality that Taran would return looking worse for wear, but instead you may take them with you on your journey."

[sblock]There are many infusions created by the sewer shamans of Metropolis that rarely see the light of day, mainly due to the fact that they are powerful enough to draw the attention of unscrupulous merchants from the surface.  Phesen is a more advanced fusion, usually only created my masters of the art.  It combines the magic within two minor spells to assist the consumer, that of _cure light wounds_ and _lesser restoration_.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Taran hands three to Ghost and puts three in his pack.  "Thank you Master, you are most kind."

"Ghost, I think we had best look back at this Zimmerman character.  Perhaps he has ties to the cult and they specificly targeted his daughter.  Unless you think you might be able to learn something if I were to take you to where I found her."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

"Thank you Elder, your generosity is most overwhelming"  turning to Taran Ghost counters "or perhaps we could investigate these Hunters, I was told that they have become more active in the area near where we met. I think Zimmerman is a dirty rat but is not involved with his daughters abduction. I think we would have a better chance pursuing these Yellow Robes or the Hunters than Mr Zimmerman."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Yu'olan slowly picked the small bag up from off the ground and slowly tipped the handful of coins into his other hand, making a slow methodical clinking sound as each coin hit the growing pile. "Well me an' the other two didn't have much problem upstairs..."
> 
> "Yeah!" The small Ulam interjected, stabbing his blade at the air in front of him. "C'mon, we kin get some cash fer dem little blighters, ded or alive!"
> 
> "Preferably alive little man." Yu'olan obviously had a line that he wouldn't cross. "Right, we go upstairs and round 'em up. Remember, no killin' the little ones, they are worth more alive!"




Ba'aktar nodded at Yu'olan's words, and stood up in order to follow upstairs. It's not that he was actually cooperating, and intending to round up the children to sell for whatever sinister purposes could be in store for them, he simply figured there was no harm in following right now. Ba'aktar was convinced that the children would be harder to find than his colleagues would have liked, but if they were found... Well, Ba'aktar would be there, and he'd have to make his decision on how he'd react then. Maybe it was wishful thinking, but perhaps the children could fend for themselves, that boy certainly had Ba'aktar beat not a few minutes ago, he could still taste the dirt.

Nonetheless, he didn't want to see these little ones come to harm, but then how much good would protecting them now do if their caretakers were dead and Ba'aktar himself couldn't take care of them?

"Well, if you want to test your luck, I ain't arguin'," Ba'aktar conceded, and clipped his khora back onto his belt, ready to do his share of the work.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Taran nods "You're the expert on investigating.  I'm just a simple druid from the sewers.  I'll follow your lead.  If you think heading back is best, then we best do that.  No time to waste."

Taran tries to relate where he was in the sewers to where he was above ground, wondering if there is any corelation to where he was with the bodies and the girl in the well compaired to where he was investigating topside.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran nods "You're the expert on investigating.  I'm just a simple druid from the sewers.  I'll follow your lead.  If you think heading back is best, then we best do that.  No time to waste."
> 
> Taran tries to relate where he was in the sewers to where he was above ground, wondering if there is any corelation to where he was with the bodies and the girl in the well compaired to where he was investigating topside.




OOC:
[sblock]Where you found Stephanie is only an hour or so away from your home, still in this suburb (so nowhere near the Hunter's turf or your surface investigations).
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran nods "You're the expert on investigating.  I'm just a simple druid from the sewers.  I'll follow your lead.  If you think heading back is best, then we best do that.  No time to waste."
> 
> Taran tries to relate where he was in the sewers to where he was above ground, wondering if there is any corelation to where he was with the bodies and the girl in the well compaired to where he was investigating topside.



"On the other hand, I found Stephanie only an hour away, so it might be a good place to sneak a quick peak in before we head back to the surface."


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 14, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar nodded at Yu'olan's words, and stood up in order to follow upstairs.
> 
> "Well, if you want to test your luck, I ain't arguin'," Ba'aktar conceded, and clipped his khora back onto his belt, ready to do his share of the work.




Yu'olan was the first into the temple proper upstairs, followed by the inseperable halflings that followed with a keeness that sometimes unnerved Ba'aktar.  The children had all fled into the chamber, obviously searching for the priest that now lay in a pool of his own blood on the floor.  The children wept over the body of the man, making it easier to find them for the group.

Hentre was the first to approach the kids.  He was also the first to fall.

The small halfling approached the children from behind after pulling a small billy* from his belt, intent on rapping one into an early slumber.  He paused for a moment, his eyes widening as if he could see something that no-one else could, before falling to the ground, his stomach bleeding heavily.

Yu'olan stepped forward next, looking to help the sticken halfling, his eyes darting about the room looking for the assailant that had struck his comrade down.  He too froze, then fell to the ground clutching his leg in agony.

Ulam, though as psychotic as his companion, wise smarter in some respects.  He did not look around the room, but simply drew a dagger in each hand and lined up the closest of the group...


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 14, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "On the other hand, I found Stephanie only an hour away, so it might be a good place to sneak a quick peak in before we head back to the surface."



"I am not adverse to your line of thinking my friend. I may turn something up that you've missed, after all, as you yourself pointed out, I AM the 'Expert' on investigating. It's a wise man that is aware of his own short comings. Come my friend, lead the way." Ghost says as he slaps Taran on the back and bows low to the Elder with a wink, a small smile tugging at the corner of his mouth and his eyes twinkling in mirth.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 14, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "I am not adverse to your line of thinking my friend. I may turn something up that you've missed, after all, as you yourself pointed out, I AM the 'Expert' on investigating. It's a wise man that is aware of his own short comings. Come my friend, lead the way." Ghost says as he slaps Taran on the back and bows low to the Elder with a wink, a small smile tugging at the corner of his mouth and his eyes twinkling in mirth.




With Twitchy leading the way, crawling faster up beside the ladder than the two companions could on it, Ghost and Taran slowly made their way out of the village and into the sewers once more.

Trudging through the filth and sludge that flows freely, albiet slowly, beneath the city streets, the three companions follow bending and winding tunnels for the better part of an hour.

Eventually the sight of the dangling elderly corpse that has one end of a length of ropetied around his ankle, the other stuck into something on the ceiling, show the halfling that he had found the chamber that they seek. Most of his body has decompsed and maggots use his flesh as a playground, pouring forth from his orifices lazily.

The chamber they stand within is an old domed construction where several sewer lines meet, then plunge into a well that drops further into the depthes of the earth. The walls and ceiling are in poor condition, worse than the rest of the sewer system.

From the ceiling, walls, and even scattered on the floor, dozens of elderly men and women (all at least eighty years old) are scattered in various positions of body shattering poses. Shards of bones protrude from ancient wounds, liquidized organs have long drifted away to leave empty husks, and vacant glares seem to look straight through the viewer's eyes into something else, like a dead universe only they can see.

The well in the centre of the room gives access to the area where Taran discovered Stephanie, the fetid water pouring into it like a miniture waterfall, taking chunks of human waste down into the murky depths below.


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> With Twitchy leading the way, crawling faster up beside the ladder than the two companions could on it, Ghost and Taran slowly made their way out of the village and into the sewers once more.
> 
> Trudging through the filth and sludge that flows freely, albiet slowly, beneath the city streets, the three companions follow bending and winding tunnels for the better part of an hour.
> 
> ...



"This is it.  When I was last down here, we were attacked by some sort of animated man thing.  Twitchy held it off till I could call a crocodile to assist us, and then we grabbed the little girl and ran.  I don't know who finished off who, but I would be weary of either that thing, or another like it."

"I don't know if you think you can learn anything from up here, or we need to go further below.  If we must decend, I will try to light our way."

OOC: [sblock]If Ghost intends on decending, Taran will cast light on one of his short spears, much like the last time.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 14, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "This is it.  When I was last down here, we were attacked by some sort of animated man thing.  Twitchy held it off till I could call a crocodile to assist us, and then we grabbed the little girl and ran.  I don't know who finished off who, but I would be weary of either that thing, or another like it."
> 
> "I don't know if you think you can learn anything from up here, or we need to go further below.  If we must decend, I will try to light our way."



Ghost kneels down and pulls his bullseye lantern from its hook at his belt. "Keep a steady eye out for any sign of these meat sacks you speak of" Ghost says to Taran as he lights the lantern. Once it is lit he stands and directs the beam down into the thick waste soup. He spends several minutes slowly playing the lantern light over the walls and floor of the chamber looking for anything of interest.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 14, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Hentre was the first to approach the kids. He was also the first to fall.
> 
> The small halfling approached the children from behind after pulling a small billy* from his belt, intent on rapping one into an early slumber. He paused for a moment, his eyes widening as if he could see something that no-one else could, before falling to the ground, his stomach bleeding heavily.
> 
> ...




Ba'aktar frowned, Ulam did after all seem to be the more skilled of the two, which was all the more reason to not allow him to get a chance to hurt the children... assuming they actually were children. Better not to take the risk. Ba'aktar was an rsehle, and he knew it, but like Yu'olan there were lines he would not cross. His own limitations were somewhat different to the ex-guard's though, he was firmly against such ideas as selling children like pieces of meat. He strode up behind the halfling and unclipped his khora as he went.

"I'll not have no child cut in my presence, Ulam. Back down, or go through me," Ba'aktar said in plain Common.

He took up a combat stance, shield and blade raised, and gazed down at the halfling with the cold eyes of his warrior race. He readied himself to attack Ulam should he actually make a move against the children.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 14, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost kneels down and pulls his bullseye lantern from its hook at his belt. "Keep a steady eye out for any sign of these meat sacks you speak of" Ghost says to Taran as he lights the lantern. Once it is lit he stands and directs the beam down into the thick waste soup. He spends several minutes slowly playing the lantern light over the walls and floor of the chamber looking for anything of interest.




[sblock]Search check (DC hidden) +18 - Success
Heal check (DC 12) +4 - Failure
[/sblock]

Wandering around the well carefully, Ghost's lantern plays upon the dozens of decayed corpses that 'decorate' the chamber in a macabre fashion.  There seems to be nothing to give the elf an insight into whatever had done this, but there was something in the back of his mind that was nagging him, something about the bodies...


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Search check (DC hidden) +18 - Success
> Heal check (DC 12) +4 - Failure
> [/sblock]
> 
> Wandering around the well carefully, Ghost's lantern plays upon the dozens of decayed corpses that 'decorate' the chamber in a macabre fashion.  There seems to be nothing to give the elf an insight into whatever had done this, but there was something in the back of his mind that was nagging him, something about the bodies...



OOC: Does Taran get a chance to notice anything durring this search?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 15, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar frowned, Ulam did after all seem to be the more skilled of the two, which was all the more reason to not allow him to get a chance to hurt the children... assuming they actually were children. Better not to take the risk. Ba'aktar was an rsehle, and he knew it, but like Yu'olan there were lines he would not cross. His own limitations were somewhat different to the ex-guard's though, he was firmly against such ideas as selling children like pieces of meat. He strode up behind the halfling and unclipped his khora as he went.
> 
> "I'll not have no child cut in my presence, Ulam. Back down, or go through me," Ba'aktar said in plain Common.
> 
> He took up a combat stance, shield and blade raised, and gazed down at the halfling with the cold eyes of his warrior race. He readied himself to attack Ulam should he actually make a move against the children.




[sblock]Intimidate check (DC 14) +10 - Failure
Ulam's Bluff check (DC 16) +16 - Success
Ulam's Attack roll (AC 17 - Flatfooted) +24 - Hit
Ulam's Damage roll - 16pts damage
Ulam's Initiative roll - 14
Ba'aktar's Initiative roll - 9
Ulam's Attack roll (AC 19) +19 - Hit
Ulam's Attack roll (AC 19) +12 - Miss
Ulam's Damage roll - 3pts damage
Ba'aktar's Attack roll (AC hidden) +27 - Hit
Ba'aktar's Damage roll - 12pts damage
[/sblock]

Ulam's eyes burned with fire for only a moment before his eyes drifted across Ba'aktar's massive form and his knives lowered.  "Fine den, but a'least let me git Hennie ou' o' there, 'e's beedin to death!"  The halfling gestures behind Ba'aktar towards his fallen companion and, foolishly, the great half-orc takes his eyes off the psychotic halfling to look.

The stabbing pain was almost overwhelming as Ulam's dagger plunged neatly into the centre of Ba'aktar's back, the blade cleanly slipping between the chain links of his shirt.  His eyes misted for a moment, his knees buckling beneath him, but the training and experiance from years of living in Ashstone told his body to move!

Ulam was still faster than Ba'aktar, for the half-orc had only taken a few steps before two more blades struck him.  The first sliced him across upper leg, causing a firey pain to shoot up the left side of his body, the second struck him in the abdomen, but luckily his armour proved to be superior to the task of deflecting the blow this time.

"I sed to 'im yoo was 'opeless, y'd go an' fold on us ya dumb bastard!"

Ba'aktar's khora swung wide and hard, slicing through the air like an elephant through butter.  His eyes mostly closed and his arms burning with pain, the half-orc was rewarded with a meaty thunking sound and a sharp gasp of surprise and pain.

Turning completely and regaining his composure, Ba'aktar's eyes begged him to lay down and sleep, but the form of Ulam against the wall, slowly getting to his feet with new knives in his hand, brought an immediate danger that allowed the mighty half-orc to ignore his urges, at least for the moment.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Does Taran get a chance to notice anything durring this search?




OOC:
[sblock]
Allow me to check good man!

Search check (DC hidden) +18 - Success
Heal check (DC 12) +19 - Success
[/sblock]

Watching Ghost wander about the chamber, Taran lets his eyes follow the elf, in hope of spotting something that his new friend might miss.  At one point Ghost stops, staring at one of the bodies for longer than usual, as if he was looking at, or for, something he couldn't quite find.  The only thing that Taran could think was:

_Oh my..._

The bodies, all of them, they were old, really old, but there was something very odd about them.  All of the teeth were in perfect condition, as if they had just come out of their gums the day before.  To be as old as they were, and with perfect teeth, the chance were a million to one (especially in this city).  But to find dozens of them just lying about decomposing in the sewers?


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

"The teeth in these bodies are in much better shape than they should be."  Taran inspects the body carefully, checking to see if the teeth were put in after death.  he also tries to recall any changes between now and the last time he was here.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 15, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

Ghost pauses in his investigation and turns to Taran "Yes they do my small friend, and I'm thinking it might have something to do with a little procedure I've heard about called Temperal Regression. You see Temporal Regression is a process that people with the right money can attempt, though the more educated know that it is folly. Merchants deal in Elf blood, injecting it into the veins of the customer in order to grant a small measure of Immortality. Maybe these bodies are failed experiments, instead of stopping the aging process it has somehow enhanced it? Made these people age quickly and this is where the Yellow Robes, or the Hunters, are disposing of the failed experiments. One thing bothers me though, why weren't the bodies harvested? As you point out the teeth are in good shape, some of the traders on the surface would love to get their hands on this merchandise."


----------



## RobotRobotI (Jul 15, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Spellcraft check (DC 16) +14 - Failure
> [/sblock]
> 
> Once upon the great surface of the tree, Alexis could determine the Clergy by the small brooch in the shape of an elephant and mouse on their clothing.
> ...




Alexis would suppose that upon one of these chairs, she should take a seat.  And she does so, looking upon the ivory dice.

"This is how you worship?"  Her question is asked disdainfully, but her expression changes as she realizes how dire her position is.  "Please, show me."

She would look up, hopefully, towards the fellow priest.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "The teeth in these bodies are in much better shape than they should be."  Taran inspects the body carefully, checking to see if the teeth were put in after death.  he also tries to recall any changes between now and the last time he was here.




OOC:
[sblock]The teeth have not been put into the skulls after death, they are naturally occuring.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 15, 2005)

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Alexis would suppose that upon one of these chairs, she should take a seat.  And she does so, looking upon the ivory dice.
> 
> "This is how you worship?"  Her question is asked disdainfully, but her expression changes as she realizes how dire her position is.  "Please, show me."
> 
> She would look up, hopefully, towards the fellow priest.




He smiles and gestures to the dice.  "You simply ask for guidence in what you need and roll the dice you deem are applicable, the results will show you what fate has in store for you, good or ill.  Remember though, Lady Kimbar is the goddess of _all_ luck, good and bad. Be careful of what you ask."


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> OOC:
> [sblock]The teeth have not been put into the skulls after death, they are naturally occuring.
> [/sblock]



"These teeth are natural, so that lends some credence to your theory.  Seems much too suspicious to not be related, but it doesn't seem quite connected.  Anyway, we should decend, I found Steph down there."  Taran lights up a spear and begins to decend.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 15, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "These teeth are natural, so that lends some credence to your theory.  Seems much too suspicious to not be related, but it doesn't seem quite connected.  Anyway, we should decend, I found Steph down there."  Taran lights up a spear and begins to decend.



"As you say my friend, it is but a theory" Ghost carefully follows the halfling down into the muck, bracing himself for the horrors that he will likely have to endure. His every movement is measured, his muscles tense, adrenalin pumping through his veins as he scans the area for trouble. His hand darts beneath his cloak and, with a flourish, he draws his mace "I don't like the feel of this my friend"  he says to Taran, the light of his lantern bouncing across the walls as he descends.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "As you say my friend, it is but a theory" Ghost carefully follows the halfling down into the muck, bracing himself for the horrors that he will likely have to endure. His every movement is measured, his muscles tense, adrenalin pumping through his veins as he scans the area for trouble. His hand darts beneath his cloak and, with a flourish, he draws his mace "I don't like the feel of this my friend"  he says to Taran, the light of his lantern bouncing across the walls as he descends.




The old ladder holds Taran's and Ghost's weight with only a little strain, and Twichy begins his climb down the wall beside them. The well's walls are old, broken masonry and fittings dangle loosely into the shaft, and much of it is covered in a common wet moss.  The climb is a long one, taking nearly ten full minutes to reach the bottom.

The ladder's base ends in an ancient tunnel within which a stream of filthy dark water drifts lazily along, filled with the limbs, organs and bodily fluids of an army of elderly men and women.  With little effort it can been easily noticed thatn each of the severed heads that float past Ghost and Taran sport a perfect set of teeth within their mouth.

Following the path previously taken, Taran and Ghost slowly follow the river of dismembered body parts upstream. The light at the tip of Taran's spear seems to struggle against the darkness for a moment, shadows conspiring to snuff the magical light and plunging the group into a darkness.  Ghost's lantern is not so lucky, flickering for a moment before going out.

The tunnel bends ahead to the left and Taran's light creeps around the corner slowly as they approach, revealing a small junction room where the river of filth seems to be welling up from the floor like a slow perverse fountain.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The old ladder holds Taran's and Ghost's weight with only a little strain, and Twichy begins his climb down the wall beside them. The well's walls are old, broken masonry and fittings dangle loosely into the shaft, and much of it is covered in a common wet moss.  The climb is a long one, taking nearly ten full minutes to reach the bottom.
> 
> The ladder's base ends in an ancient tunnel within which a stream of filthy dark water drifts lazily along, filled with the limbs, organs and bodily fluids of an army of elderly men and women.  With little effort it can been easily noticed thatn each of the severed heads that float past Ghost and Taran sport a perfect set of teeth within their mouth.
> 
> ...



"It was right... over... there" Taran points to the small area where he found the poor child.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 15, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "It was right... over... there" Taran points to the small area where he found the poor child.



"Slowly play your light over the area my friend so we can get a better look"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 15, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Turning completely and regaining his composure, Ba'aktar's eyes begged him to lay down and sleep, but the form of Ulam against the wall, slowly getting to his feet with new knives in his hand, brought an immediate danger that allowed the mighty half-orc to ignore his urges, at least for the moment.




There were no words left, blood had been shed. Its warmth flowed down his lower back and legs. He wanted this, deep down he honestly did. He had been confronted with a challenge, this was a worthy opponent. Sharp pain throbbed, and something within him stirred.

Ba'aktar's eyes flickered once more before a fire lit within them, and they flickered no more. The situation receded in his mind, events going on around him suddenly became dull, grey, and unimportant. There was no more emotion, he couldn't feel anything anymore. All he could see was Ulam, surrounded with a red haze, filling his mind. All he could feel was a distant rage closing fast, sweeping through him like the old fires of Ashstone. 

Ba'aktar knew this sensation well, he felt the rage, and yet he didn't. He felt as though he had taken a step back from himself, and what was before him was a kind of juggernaut which he held the reins to. He didn't need to change his course though, Ulam was already in his sights. He felt himself ease his grip on the semblance of self-control that remained, and he suddenly lurched forward. A bestial roar signalled the beginning of what was now Ulam's test of survival.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 16, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Slowly play your light over the area my friend so we can get a better look"




[sblock]Taran Spot check (DC hidden) +12 - Failure
Ghost Spot check (DC hidden) +7 - Failure
[/sblock]

The light on Taran's spear ripples across the chamber, slowly illuminating the area before them.  On the far side of the chamber a barbed metal chain is fixed to a ring on the wall, the other end hangs loosly on the stone floor nearby.  There seems to be no trace of the creature that had attacked Taran previously, his body most likely washed away in the river of filth.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 16, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> There were no words left, blood had been shed. Its warmth flowed down his lower back and legs. He wanted this, deep down he honestly did. He had been confronted with a challenge, this was a worthy opponent. Sharp pain throbbed, and something within him stirred.
> 
> Ba'aktar's eyes flickered once more before a fire lit within them, and they flickered no more. The situation receded in his mind, events going on around him suddenly became dull, grey, and unimportant. There was no more emotion, he couldn't feel anything anymore. All he could see was Ulam, surrounded with a red haze, filling his mind. All he could feel was a distant rage closing fast, sweeping through him like the old fires of Ashstone.
> 
> Ba'aktar knew this sensation well, he felt the rage, and yet he didn't. He felt as though he had taken a step back from himself, and what was before him was a kind of juggernaut which he held the reins to. He didn't need to change his course though, Ulam was already in his sights. He felt himself ease his grip on the semblance of self-control that remained, and he suddenly lurched forward. A bestial roar signalled the beginning of what was now Ulam's test of survival.




[sblock]Ulam's Attack Roll (AC 19) +18 - Miss
Ulam's Attack Roll (AC 19) +23 - Hit
Ulam's Damage Roll - 3pts damage
Ba'aktar's Attack Roll (AC 17) +20 - Hit
Ba'aktar's Damage Roll - 10pts damage
[/sblock]

The heavily bleeding form of Ulam struggled to his feet, hurling two more knives at the charging form of Ba'aktar, desperate to stop the stampeding war monster from crushing his small form into the wall.  The first blade glanced off the steel mesh that protected the half-orc's torso, the second bit home deep into the side of his flesh, almost causing him to falter.

The Khora now had a life of it's own, swinging downwards towards the lurching form of Ulam who desperately flung himself to one side.  The sickening crunch that followed as the sword bit into his flesh, broke bones and severed major organs caused a spray of blood that folloed the length of the Khora back to its owner, spraying Ba'aktar across the face.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Taran Spot check (DC hidden) +12 - Failure
> Ghost Spot check (DC hidden) +7 - Failure
> [/sblock]
> 
> The light on Taran's spear ripples across the chamber, slowly illuminating the area before them.  On the far side of the chamber a barbed metal chain is fixed to a ring on the wall, the other end hangs loosly on the stone floor nearby.  There seems to be no trace of the creature that had attacked Taran previously, his body most likely washed away in the river of filth.



"That barbed chain was around her foot, and the creature came from over there."   Taran peers down where that creature had come from.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 17, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The heavily bleeding form of Ulam struggled to his feet, hurling two more knives at the charging form of Ba'aktar, desperate to stop the stampeding war monster from crushing his small form into the wall. The first blade glanced off the steel mesh that protected the half-orc's torso, the second bit home deep into the side of his flesh, almost causing him to falter.
> 
> The Khora now had a life of it's own, swinging downwards towards the lurching form of Ulam who desperately flung himself to one side. The sickening crunch that followed as the sword bit into his flesh, broke bones and severed major organs caused a spray of blood that folloed the length of the Khora back to its owner, spraying Ba'aktar across the face.




Ba'aktar came back to his senses, having defeated his opponent (in a disappointingly short time, he might add, but what can you expect from small folk?). The red haze faded from his vision like the morning mists, and he ascertained what was going on around him. He plucked out the dagger that was protuding from him, and let it fall down beside Ulam's corpse. He tasted victory upon his lips, but Ba'aktar doubted that Yu'olan would be impressed by his colleagues killing one another.

"You wee'uns alright?" he called back to where the half-dozen children were standing around the corpse of one of their caretakers.

When Ba'aktar heard his own voice he realised he was winded, and took a moment to see how bad his injuries were. He had been hurt worse before, but it would take time to recover, and somehow Ba'aktar didn't expect Hentre to wait for him before seeking revenge. Assuming he was still alive though, he may have bled out if what Ulam said had any credit to it.

He turned about, and plodded over to Yu'olan's slumped form, leaving a trail of bloody footprints as he went. Ba'aktar checked the human's condition and propped him up against a wall, casting a glance towards where Hentre was to make sure the halfling was still there.

"I'm sorry," he said to the children as he stood back up, lacking the eloquence to think of much else to add to that, "I guess you don't have anywhere else to go."

He slowly collected Ulam's daggers, becoming mindful of the injuries to his legs, and inspected the weapons as he sat down next to Yu'olan. He was a tad confused right now, and needed some time to think. He had saved the orphans, but what could he do with them now?


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 17, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> He turned about, and plodded over to Yu'olan's slumped form, leaving a trail of bloody footprints as he went. Ba'aktar checked the human's condition and propped him up against a wall, casting a glance towards where Hentre was to make sure the halfling was still there.
> 
> "I'm sorry," he said to the children as he stood back up, lacking the eloquence to think of much else to add to that, "I guess you don't have anywhere else to go."
> 
> He slowly collected Ulam's daggers, becoming mindful of the injuries to his legs, and inspected the weapons as he sat down next to Yu'olan. He was a tad confused right now, and needed some time to think. He had saved the orphans, but what could he do with them now?




Yu'olan moaned a little for being moved and Hentre's chest was still rising and falling, so the both of them were definately alive.  The wounds that had srouted mysteriously on heir bodies had disappeared sometime during Ba'aktar's fight with Ulam.  It seemed that even though the two of tem had worked togeter before, there surely was no honour amongst thieves.

All six of the children staired at the beaten and bloody half-orc that stared at them with weary eyes.  One of the girls at the rear, the youngest of the group no more than 3 or 4 years old, began to cry.  The other five stepped away, watching her slump to the ground in pain and tears, holding her stomach in agony.

Within moments she was vomiting a vile black ash in thick clouds, and with each heave her body was racked with spasms.  Before Ba'aktar's very eyes the girls form got smaller, more frail, sliding into itself like a stone dropped into quicksand.  The years dropped off her in seconds and her infantile form continued to produce the dark clouds that spewed form from her mouth.

Then she was a baby, a newborn.  Her heart stopped, Ba'aktar could hear the beating one moment, then not another.  She was dead.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 18, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Yu'olan moaned a little for being moved and Hentre's chest was still rising and falling, so the both of them were definately alive. The wounds that had srouted mysteriously on heir bodies had disappeared sometime during Ba'aktar's fight with Ulam. It seemed that even though the two of tem had worked togeter before, there surely was no honour amongst thieves.
> 
> All six of the children staired at the beaten and bloody half-orc that stared at them with weary eyes. One of the girls at the rear, the youngest of the group no more than 3 or 4 years old, began to cry. The other five stepped away, watching her slump to the ground in pain and tears, holding her stomach in agony.
> 
> ...




Ba'aktar's shoulders sagged when he realised the other halfling was alive. He wasn't really in a condition to fight anymore, so he'd have to kill Hentre while the halfling was unable to fight back. He started to get up, grabbing for his khora so as to carry out the grizzly deed before it could be done to him. He ignored the crying at first but then something caught his eye, the other children had moved away from the youngest.

Ba'aktar paused to see what was the matter, but became alarmed when the child started vomiting. He forgot about his injuries for a moment, and was crouching next to the child in moments.

"Wh- what's wrong with her!?" he asked the other children frantically, "How do you stop it!?"

There was nothing he could do however, and the child de-aged in front of him, then died. He scrambled back a few paces.

"What was that?" he asked them, barely containing a sense of panic, "A disease? How many of you have it?"

He glanced once more towards Hentre, wondering how long he had before the halfling regained his composure. It really would just be simpler to kill the little fellow while he had the chance, but his confusion lent him indecision. What he wanted to do most was throw the incapacitated Yu'olan over his shoulder and get as far as he could from the damn orphanage and its cursed children.

"Yu'olan, wake up!" Ba'aktar yelled at Yu'olan, "Wake up, damn you! It's all gone wrong!"

The khora was clenched in his fist, and his gaze was now on the remaining halfling. There was no satisfaction in killing something this way, but it seemed more a question of survival now.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 18, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> He glanced once more towards Hentre, wondering how long he had before the halfling regained his composure. It really would just be simpler to kill the little fellow while he had the chance, but his confusion lent him indecision. What he wanted to do most was throw the incapacitated Yu'olan over his shoulder and get as far as he could from the damn orphanage and its cursed children.
> 
> "Yu'olan, wake up!" Ba'aktar yelled at Yu'olan, "Wake up, damn you! It's all gone wrong!"
> 
> The khora was clenched in his fist, and his gaze was now on the remaining halfling. There was no satisfaction in killing something this way, but it seemed more a question of survival now.




A moaning escaped from Yu'olan's lips and his eyes barely opened enough to let him peer at Ba'aktar's paniced face.  "Wha'...."

There was a small tugging at Ba'aktar's pants that lasted only a second and his eyes caught the worried face of one of the small children who looked up at the massive warrior with eyes full of worry and fear, but not of the half-orc.

"Ba'aktar..."

Ba'aktar's eyes grew dim and his vision flashed for a moment and he looked up at the grinning face of Ulam standing over him with knives at the ready, plunging down into Ba'aktar's throat victoriously.

But Ulam was dead.  Grasping his throat, Ba'aktar looked across at the still form of the murderous halfling that lay in a pool of blood on the far side of the chamber.  It was almost like, for a second, he had lost the fight...

"...it hurts too much, we are dying..."

Ulam clambered through the window of the church nimbly, grasping his sharp knives as he crawled across to the children's cots...

"...we cannot..."

With a swift movement Ulam's tinderstick snaps to life and he gently sets each of the candles that rest within the polished half-orc's skull burning...

"...carry on."

The boy collapses on the floor next to Yu'olan's waking form and slowly regresses from an 8yr old child, to the form of a 4yr old.  Yu'olan opens his eyes a little and looks up.

"Oooo...what happened?  What did I miss?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 18, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The boy collapses on the floor next to Yu'olan's waking form and slowly regresses from an 8yr old child, to the form of a 4yr old. Yu'olan opens his eyes a little and looks up.
> 
> "Oooo...what happened? What did I miss?"




Ba'aktar came to a decision. He hadn't done many good things in his lifetime, but he wasn't about to see any more of these children die. One was too many. He didn't know what was wrong with them, and clearly couldn't help, so he needed to find someone who knew and could.

"Olan, you leave the other priest alive? Tell me you did," he said hurriedly, and wiped the blood on his hands onto his coat, "These kids got something real wrong with them, they're no good for sellin', they need help."

As he said this he carefully picked up the young boy who seemed to become harmed from trying to communicate to Ba'aktar what was going wrong.

"Them daggers beside you are Ulam's. Some of them look like they could fetch a good price, well made, but I'm no expert. Take them, helps make up for no loot, right? Where's the closest holy place what'll help sick young'uns? You're helping me cart them over there," Ba'aktar said.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 18, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Olan, you leave the other priest alive? Tell me you did," he said hurriedly, and wiped the blood on his hands onto his coat, "These kids got something real wrong with them, they're no good for sellin', they need help."
> 
> As he said this he carefully picked up the young boy who seemed to become harmed from trying to communicate to Ba'aktar what was going wrong.
> 
> "Them daggers beside you are Ulam's. Some of them look like they could fetch a good price, well made, but I'm no expert. Take them, helps make up for no loot, right? Where's the closest holy place what'll help sick young'uns? You're helping me cart them over there," Ba'aktar said.




"What in the Hells are you talking 'bout Baaky? Of course I wasted the other priest, no sense in leavin' someone like 'im alive to track us down..."

Slowly getting to his feet, Yu'olan stares at the form of Ulam nearby and the daggers offered.

"What's goin' on Baaky?  Whatcha do to Ulam?  Holy place?  Slow down man...there's some crazy stuff happenin' here and I wanna know what!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "What in the Hells are you talking 'bout Baaky? Of course I wasted the other priest, no sense in leavin' someone like 'im alive to track us down..."
> 
> Slowly getting to his feet, Yu'olan stares at the form of Ulam nearby and the daggers offered.
> 
> "What's goin' on Baaky? Whatcha do to Ulam? Holy place? Slow down man...there's some crazy stuff happenin' here and I wanna know what!"




"That's it! Crazy stuff, but I don't get none of it," Ba'aktar says frantically, and indicates the yound girl's corpse, "See that? That was one of the wee'uns. Then she puked up all that black sht around her, shrunk an' died. It's like they got some disease, so put it this way: We've been pretty close to them, so we don't wanna have it too. We gotta find some temple or other where this can be fixed. We don't wanna vomit loads of black sht and die, right?"

He suddenly remembers Yu'olan had asked him about Ulam.

"Oh yeah, that," Ba'aktar says, and looks at the partially mangled halfling, "We had a disagreement. He wanted to kill the wee'uns, and I didn't want them dead. Seein' as we couldn't come to an agreement, we had a go. He was small and flimsy, so he came out second best pretty fast, and it was decided the kiddies would live. Became a unanimous vote of one, in favour of live wee'uns. We shouldn't be wastin' time though, I dun want these kids nor either of us shrivellin' up and dyin'. Looked mighty hurtful when it happened to the poor girl."


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "That barbed chain was around her foot, and the creature came from over there."   Taran peers down where that creature had come from.




Taran points to where the river of severed limbs well up from the ground, indicating to Ghost where the creature had originated.  Now the area was clear of any...living or unliving things...there was only death here now, no sign of the creature anywhere.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 19, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "That's it! Crazy stuff, but I don't get none of it," Ba'aktar says frantically, and indicates the yound girl's corpse, "See that? That was one of the wee'uns. Then she puked up all that black sht around her, shrunk an' died. It's like they got some disease, so put it this way: We've been pretty close to them, so we don't wanna have it too. We gotta find some temple or other where this can be fixed. We don't wanna vomit loads of black sht and die, right?"




[sblock]Diplomacy check (DC 8) +12 - Success
[/sblock]

Yu'olan looks around for what seems to be less than a moment before replying:  "F  ck it!  That Ulam probably 'ad that coming for a while.  Grab Hentre, we're out of 'ere, these kids'll be fine..."

He looks at the children for a moment, a strange look in his eyes, before motioning to Ba'aktar to leave with him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Yu'olan looks around for what seems to be less than a moment before replying: "F  ck it! That Ulam probably 'ad that coming for a while. Grab Hentre, we're out of 'ere, these kids'll be fine..."
> 
> He looks at the children for a moment, a strange look in his eyes, before motioning to Ba'aktar to leave with him.




Ba'aktar slings his shield onto his back, freeing up an additional arm to pick up the surviving halfling. With the now four year old child held carefully in one arm and Hentre hoisted by his belt in the other, Ba'aktar started making his way out.

"If we're going to get ourselves fixed we should get the wee'uns done too. They're charity cases, won't cost us any since they ain't actually ours. We owe them, killing their caretakers for nothin'," he reasons, indicating for the other orphans to follow him with a motion of his head.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Taran points to where the river of severed limbs well up from the ground, indicating to Ghost where the creature had originated.  Now the area was clear of any...living or unliving things...there was only death here now, no sign of the creature anywhere.



"We can explore down that way further if you'd like, or if you've had enough, we can return to the surface."


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 19, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar slings his shield onto his back, freeing up an additional arm to pick up the surviving halfling. With the now four year old child held carefully in one arm and Hentre hoisted by his belt in the other, Ba'aktar started making his way out.
> 
> "If we're going to get ourselves fixed we should get the wee'uns done too. They're charity cases, won't cost us any since they ain't actually ours. We owe them, killing their caretakers for nothin'," he reasons, indicating for the other orphans to follow him with a motion of his head.




"Woah woah woah, 'ang on a sec Baaky.  Didncha just say they were plague bearers?  We should close this place up and burn it down aroun' their ears.  At the least there aint no way I'm goin' anywhere near 'em!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "We can explore down that way further if you'd like, or if you've had enough, we can return to the surface."



"It probably wouldn't hurt to investigate a little further my fine friend"  Ghost says amiably "although, I must admit to feeling a little trepadation about proceeding any further but lead on - you are obviously more comfortable in this environment than I"


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "It probably wouldn't hurt to investigate a little further my fine friend"  Ghost says amiably "although, I must admit to feeling a little trepadation about proceeding any further but lead on - you are obviously more comfortable in this environment than I"



Taran nods and begins to wander down the coridor that thing originated from.  Twitchy leading the way, look to pick up some sort of scent.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran nods and begins to wander down the coridor that thing originated from.  Twitchy leading the way, look to pick up some sort of scent.




OOC:
[sblock]Maybe I didn't explain it well enough.  The creature came up through the filth in the floor, probably swimming up from the shaft in the ground in which the river of filth is coming from.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> OOC:
> [sblock]Maybe I didn't explain it well enough.  The creature came up through the filth in the floor, probably swimming up from the shaft in the ground in which the river of filth is coming from.
> [/sblock]



OOC: [sblock]So there is no coridor of any kind to continue down?  I got the impression this was not an enclosed room, but if I'm wrong, then we're likely done exploring.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock]So there is no coridor of any kind to continue down?  I got the impression this was not an enclosed room, but if I'm wrong, then we're likely done exploring.[/sblock]




OOC:
[sblock]There are other tunnels that lead off (three in fact) but the creature you spoke of arose from the centre of the room.  If you could find a way to descend against the slow current into the filth, you could backtrack it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> OOC:
> [sblock]There are other tunnels that lead off (three in fact) but the creature you spoke of arose from the centre of the room.  If you could find a way to descend against the slow current into the filth, you could backtrack it.
> [/sblock]



Taran and Ghost set off to backtrack from where the filth is flowing from, Twitchy leading the way.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran and Ghost set off to backtrack from where the filth is flowing from, Twitchy leading the way.




OOC: 
[sblock]   Ok then, I'll see if I can clear this up....
The stream from the upper level drops down the shaft to join up with the river of filth below.  The river wells up from a shaft in the chamber in which you are standing (beginning in this chamber) then flows downstream back the way you came to the 'entrance point'.
That help?  
[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Woah woah woah, 'ang on a sec Baaky. Didncha just say they were plague bearers? We should close this place up and burn it down aroun' their ears. At the least there aint no way I'm goin' anywhere near 'em!"




"I don't know what the hell it is, not any plague I've seen. All we know, we coulda caught it by just bein' near them, so you might as well board everyone and yourself in here and set fire to it from the inside if you're that worried. Either that or we could avoid people and take 'em to a temple. We can get ourselves checked while we're there," Ba'aktar reasoned, but his patience was wearing thin, "You wanna take your chances, fine, bgger off. I don't wanna end up like that."

Ba'aktar waved Hentre's unconcious form in the direction of the dead child.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

OOC: 
[sblock]







			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ok then, I'll see if I can clear this up....
> The stream from the upper level drops down the shaft to join up with the river of filth below.  The river wells up from a shaft in the chamber in which you are standing (beginning in this chamber) then flows downstream back the way you came to the 'entrance point'.
> That help?



Um, sorta.  So, we're below where the filth drops down from the well above, and it then flows down to where we came in?   

I just want to look down some of the passages around here.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC:
> [sblock]
> Um, sorta.  So, we're below where the filth drops down from the well above, and it then flows down to where we came in?
> 
> ...




OOC:
[sblock]
                                         | - 'In' shaft
 direction of river----<-----<-----<-----<-----(   )  - Chamber of Stephanie
                                                                  | - River welling up from floor
                                                                  | - Shaft down
[/sblock]

_More OOC: More to come...damn work_


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> OOC:
> [sblock]
> 
> ```
> ...



OOC: OK, we can explore down stream a bit then? (BTW I think I fixed the alignment errors with the code block.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: OK, we can explore down stream a bit then? (BTW I think I fixed the alignment errors with the code block.




[sblock]OOC: Actually the 'in' shaft is halfway up the river, thanks for that, I'm kinda pressed for time and didn't see the post I...posted...    Yup, exploring up river it is.....perhaps I'll wait till after work, that way I've got more time...
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]OOC: Actually the 'in' shaft is halfway up the river, thanks for that, I'm kinda pressed for time and didn't see the post I...posted...    Yup, exploring up river it is.....perhaps I'll wait till after work, that way I've got more time...
> [/sblock]



OOC: No problem


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran and Ghost set off to backtrack from where the filth is flowing from, Twitchy leading the way.




Walking back the way they came, Taran, Ghost and Twitchy pass the shaft which they had descended to reach this river of filth.  The slow moving current slowly drags the decomposing body parts futher and further downstream until after fifteen mines of walking, the river opens up into a lake comprised of crimson brown liquid and bobbing body parts.  On this side of the lake (which seems to be easily larger than Taran's light) a old partially rotting boat is moored with two relatively new (but poorly constructed oars) nearby.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 21, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I don't know what the hell it is, not any plague I've seen. All we know, we coulda caught it by just bein' near them, so you might as well board everyone and yourself in here and set fire to it from the inside if you're that worried. Either that or we could avoid people and take 'em to a temple. We can get ourselves checked while we're there," Ba'aktar reasoned, but his patience was wearing thin, "You wanna take your chances, fine, bgger off. I don't wanna end up like that."
> 
> Ba'aktar waved Hentre's unconcious form in the direction of the dead child.




[sblock]Intimdate check (DC 21) +10 - Failure
[/sblock]

Yu'olan looks puzzled for a moment at Ba'aktar's display.  He pockets Ulam's daggers and clips the pouch of gold coins to his belt whilst saying: "Y'know Baaky, I think yer gettin' soft on me in ya old age."

Turning his back on the half-orc, Yu'olan doesn't even look back as he walks towards the front doors and calls out: "Once yer ready to work proper again, look me up ol' pal."


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Walking back the way they came, Taran, Ghost and Twitchy pass the shaft which they had descended to reach this river of filth.  The slow moving current slowly drags the decomposing body parts futher and further downstream until after fifteen mines of walking, the river opens up into a lake comprised of crimson brown liquid and bobbing body parts.  On this side of the lake (which seems to be easily larger than Taran's light) a old partially rotting boat is moored with two relatively new (but poorly constructed oars) nearby.



"Something looks promising over there.  Definately recent activity."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Yu'olan looks puzzled for a moment at Ba'aktar's display. He pockets Ulam's daggers and clips the pouch of gold coins to his belt whilst saying: "Y'know Baaky, I think yer gettin' soft on me in ya old age."
> 
> Turning his back on the half-orc, Yu'olan doesn't even look back as he walks towards the front doors and calls out: "Once yer ready to work proper again, look me up ol' pal."




Ba'aktar grunts. He wouldn't be getting any help from Yu'olan, so he had to handle it on his own.

"C'mon wee'uns, you're coming with me," he says, dropping Hentre unceremoniously back onto the floor.

Assuming the children follow him, he starts looking for a temple of a particularly nice faith. One that would be inclined to fix him if he was 'afflicted' and would take the little ones off his hands so he can get back to his own life. He wouldn't be getting any pay tonight, so he needed to find another means of getting through the coming weeks once his remaining coin disappeared.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 22, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar grunts. He wouldn't be getting any help from Yu'olan, so he had to handle it on his own.
> 
> "C'mon wee'uns, you're coming with me," he says, dropping Hentre unceremoniously back onto the floor.
> 
> Assuming the children follow him, he starts looking for a temple of a particularly nice faith. One that would be inclined to fix him if he was 'afflicted' and would take the little ones off his hands so he can get back to his own life. He wouldn't be getting any pay tonight, so he needed to find another means of getting through the coming weeks once his remaining coin disappeared.




[sblock]Yellow Man damage roll - 2pts, 2pts, 5pts, 3pts, 3pts
[/sblock]

The children looked at the great half-orc for a moment before scuttling about him, a few of them even presing their hands against his legs in the hope that they could stop his tired and bleeding body from falling should he do so.  Levaing Hentre on the floor of the chapel of Urbanus with his dead companion, Ba'aktar and the children slowly shuffled out the front door and back into the streets of the city.

Before the front of the chapel Yu'olan lay face first in the mud, his blood trickling into a dirty pool nearby, swiftly beign washed away by the rain.  Standing before Ba'aktar (as well as near the slumped form of Yu'olan) a yellow-robed figure with a large yellow pointed mask made from the same cloth as his robes looks impassively at the coming group.

In his hand a short metal rod is already pointed towards the group, one muffled word from the figure causes the end of the rod to glow and, for Ba'aktar, everything goes black.

****​
Time passes, as it is want to do.

****​
Ba'aktar rubs his head, was he dead?  Something smelt bad in here, really bad.  Gingerly opening one eye he notices that he is wearing little more than rags and is slumped in the corner of a stone walled cell with several iron bars running from ceiling to floor on one wall.  The cold was almost unbarable, but not as much as the wailing (chanting? singing?) that seemed to be echoing through the corridor outside his cell.

Where was he?

[sblock]Ba'aktar's hit points restored to 4.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar rubs his head, was he dead? Something smelt bad in here, really bad. Gingerly opening one eye he notices that he is wearing little more than rags and is slumped in the corner of a stone walled cell with several iron bars running from ceiling to floor on one wall. The cold was almost unbarable, but not as much as the wailing (chanting? singing?) that seemed to be echoing through the corridor outside his cell.
> 
> Where was he?




Ba'aktar's mind struggled to draw links between what happened last and where he was now. He gave up not long after. This was an unpleasant turn of events, and would not have happened had he not decided to try helping those children. A lesson learned. He rested his head in his hands and tried to think despite the weird wailing that was going on somewhere outside his cell.

Something was bothering him. He could remember it from some time ago, but couldn't place a finger on it because it had been too long... his finger! The ring was gone. It must have been hunger he was feeling. He had had the ring for so long he had forgotten what it was like to be hungry. It had been an invaluable tool, not having to pay huge amounts of money for food which was usually hardly worthy of the price.

Ba'aktar got to his feet and meandered to the wall of bars. He tried to get a bearing on where he was. The man in yellow robes had taken him somewhere, he could only assume, or he was left for dead and picked up by someone else. He'd find out soon enough. Nonetheless he was effectively naked, and feeling worse than last he could remember, and he had been pretty cut up then.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 24, 2005)

*Ghost hound Elf bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Something looks promising over there.  Definately recent activity."



"What do you think? Should we test our luck and use the boat? I'm game if you are"


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "What do you think? Should we test our luck and use the boat? I'm game if you are"



"I think we should.  Probably should be careful, but Twitchy can swim if we need him too."   Taran examines the boat to make sure that thit can hold at least his and ghost's weight.  Hopefully it can hold Twitchy too.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I think we should.  Probably should be careful, but Twitchy can swim if we need him too."   Taran examines the boat to make sure that thit can hold at least his and ghost's weight.  Hopefully it can hold Twitchy too.




[sblock]Search check (DC hidden) +4 - Failure
[/sblock]

Upon inspection the boat looks like it can seat six people easily, more than enough room for Taran, Twitchy and Ghost.  With a tentative step, the boat wobbles a little as Taran steps in, but there is no leaks and no sign that the old rowboat will sink under the group's weight.

It doesn't take long for everyone to step in safely, though Taran can easily tell that Twitchy is not interested what-so-ever in swimming in the filth that surrounds the small vessel.  The oars are stable as the boat takes its first tentative moves through the sea of severed limbs, rotted organs, and general filth.

For several minutes Taran's spear only reveals the lake, as if the boat was the only thing in this hellish place and he and Ghost were morooned in this abyss forever.  Then a small light can be seen through the darkness, and as the boat drifts closer the group can spot an old lantern upon a crude dock where a dozen other boats are moored.  Standing near a crate further away from the end of the pier there is a single figure dressed in a dirty yellow robe.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Something was bothering him. He could remember it from some time ago, but couldn't place a finger on it because it had been too long... his finger! The ring was gone. It must have been hunger he was feeling. He had had the ring for so long he had forgotten what it was like to be hungry. It had been an invaluable tool, not having to pay huge amounts of money for food which was usually hardly worthy of the price.
> 
> Ba'aktar got to his feet and meandered to the wall of bars. He tried to get a bearing on where he was. The man in yellow robes had taken him somewhere, he could only assume, or he was left for dead and picked up by someone else. He'd find out soon enough. Nonetheless he was effectively naked, and feeling worse than last he could remember, and he had been pretty cut up then.




[sblock]Search check (DC hidden) +21 - Success
[/sblock]

The hours passed as Ba'aktar paced his cell, searching for anything that would tell him where he was, or who had taken him.  His stomache growled and the half-orc remembered that it had been a long time since he'd even tasted a real meal, let alone required to sate his natual hunger with one.

No-one came, though the hideous noise continued to annoy him.  In frustration his hands eventually fell onto the bars, way too secure for even his strength to budge, after all these places were designed to keep people like him in.  The iron bars were not that old, nor poorly made...but the floor...

On the ground next to where the bars entered the floor was a lot of white dust that had come up out of holes.  It may take some time but perhaps he could remove one of the bars from the floor and slide out, or wait for his captors and attempt to overcome them.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 25, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

Realising that all hope of a discreet entry has been folied by the lit spear Ghost turns to his halfling friend "Well we've announced ourselves, should we continue or turn back and think this out some more? From the look of the man in robes this is where we want to be."


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Realising that all hope of a discreet entry has been folied by the lit spear Ghost turns to his halfling friend "Well we've announced ourselves, should we continue or turn back and think this out some more? From the look of the man in robes this is where we want to be."



"From the rumors I've heard, if this man didn't want us to get this far, we wouldn't have.  No reason to turn back now."   Taran says, sounding more confident than he feals.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 25, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> On the ground next to where the bars entered the floor was a lot of white dust that had come up out of holes. It may take some time but perhaps he could remove one of the bars from the floor and slide out, or wait for his captors and attempt to overcome them.




Ba'aktar relfected upon his options. He was in no state to be fighting, which saddened him somewhat, but there was an alternative nonetheless. If he could remove one of the bars he had a chance of locating his gear and getting the hell out. Undoubtedly he'd relieve whoever it was here of anything remotely of value that came within arm's reach. A person is understandably disgruntled after being locked up semi-naked while exceptionally injured. He also needed to make some money somehow after botching the job. Ba'aktar now took firm grip of the loose bar, and tried to work it out of place.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 25, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar relfected upon his options. He was in no state to be fighting, which saddened him somewhat, but there was an alternative nonetheless. If he could remove one of the bars he had a chance of locating his gear and getting the hell out. Undoubtedly he'd relieve whoever it was here of anything remotely of value that came within arm's reach. A person is understandably disgruntled after being locked up semi-naked while exceptionally injured. He also needed to make some money somehow after botching the job. Ba'aktar now took firm grip of the loose bar, and tried to work it out of place.




[sblock]Strength check (DC hidden) +10 - Failure
Strength check (DC hidden) +24 - Success
[/sblock]

Ba'aktar's weakened muscles strained against the bars, trying to loosen them from their brackets in the floor, but to no avail.  He could tell that, in time, they would come loose, just not right away...

Probably a day passed, who knew in this place?  The half-orc rolled the bar from side to side, picked at the morter, and slowly loosened the iron bar that rested in place.  At on epoint the corridor echoed with booted feet and their was a horrible scream, but nothing and nobody bothered him in his effort.

[sblock]Ba'aktar heals 4hp during this time.
[/sblock]

Hunger was the worse part, but it was not nearly as bad as this parched throat and lips, begging for any fluid.  Without the ring he had come to rely upon so dearly, it seemed somewhat ironic that he may die this way rather than on the point of a blade.

[sblock]Fort saves vs dehydration:
DC 10 +10 - Success
DC 11 +16 - Success
DC 12 +21 - Success
DC 13 +7 - Failure (5pts subdual damage)
DC 14 +16 - Success
DC 15 +17 - Success
[/sblock]

Somewhere in a quieter moment, when the wailing in the distance was softer, the bar slipped out into Ba'aktar's tired hands.  The gap in the cell wall was small, but Ba'aktar spared no time in pushing him self inbetween them, breathing out, and squeezing...

[sblock]Escape Artist check (DC 20) +24 - Success
[/sblock]

Collapsing in the corridor outside of his cell, the now-freed half-orc could see the corridor clearer in the dark.  There was a faint light from the direction of the wailing noise, though the chamber was probably still a fair distance away.  Cells lined one side of the corridor, though the ones near Ba'aktar looked empty.

Behind him the corridor disappeared into the darkness with no indication of what way beyond.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 26, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Collapsing in the corridor outside of his cell, the now-freed half-orc could see the corridor clearer in the dark. There was a faint light from the direction of the wailing noise, though the chamber was probably still a fair distance away. Cells lined one side of the corridor, though the ones near Ba'aktar looked empty.
> 
> Behind him the corridor disappeared into the darkness with no indication of what way beyond.




Ba'aktar coughed quietly. He was thirsty and tired, and after hearing the scream from before he figured that interaction with the source of the wailing would not have been an enjoyable idea. He staggered down the corridor into the concealing darkness, which he hoped would keep him safe, and sought out what he could away from the noise.


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "From the rumors I've heard, if this man didn't want us to get this far, we wouldn't have.  No reason to turn back now."   Taran says, sounding more confident than he feals.



Taran and Ghost continue rowing towards the other side.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran and Ghost continue rowing towards the other side.




As the boat approaches the pier, the Yellow Cultist turns his head to watch the approaching boat.  For a moment he seems to peer out at the boat before turning and running back into the darkness on the far side of the docks.

Taran and Ghost's boat drifts against the pier and docking is a simply matter, though an eager Twitchy almost tips the boat as the large rat bolts for dry ground.  Both halfling and elf are soon upon the old wooden pier looking onto a ancient docks that looks well weathered and dangerously rotten at random areas along the walk.

The explorers hear the approaching people before they see them, cultists returning no doubt, eager to 'investigate' Taran and Ghost's appearance.  Out of the darkness five humanoids in full yellow robes, hoods and slippers run onto the docks holding long, thin blades in one hand and a crackling ball of purple energy in the other.

[sblock]Twitchy initiative +16
Ghost initiative +15
Taran initiative +4
Yellow Cult initiative +3

OOC: Twitchy awaits Taran's command at his initiative.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 26, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar coughed quietly. He was thirsty and tired, and after hearing the scream from before he figured that interaction with the source of the wailing would not have been an enjoyable idea. He staggered down the corridor into the concealing darkness, which he hoped would keep him safe, and sought out what he could away from the noise.




The darkness hides nothing from Ba'aktar as he staggered along the hall, using one hand to prop himself up most of the time.  Each of the dirty, old cells on his left was empty and contained enough dust and cobwebs to show that no-one had used them for years.  His captors had probably left him here to die for their own reasons.

At the end of the hall a large iron door with a small window at eye level marks the end of the passage.  Flickers of blue-green light escaped from the barred window and there are stange crackling noises escaping from within.

Shouldering himself against the iron door, Ba'aktar's eyes easily defeat the darkness, flashing lights, and weary dehydration as they peer into the room.  Three men in yellow robes with hoods resting on tables nearby, stand around a rack that is partially tilited against the far wall.

In the centre of the room one of the young children that Ba'aktar had rescued is chained to a table, several wires penetrating under his skin lead into the larger form that is secured on the tilted rack.  Energy passes between the two, but both have passed out and make no sound.

Ba'aktar's eyes were lying to him though, he knew that for sure.  There was no way that the person attached to the rack near the Yellow men was who he thought it was.  Ba'aktar was standing on _this_ side of the door, battered, bruised and dehydrated...

...there was no way that the man who was on the rack could possibly look _identical_ to himself.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar's eyes were lying to him though, he knew that for sure. There was no way that the person attached to the rack near the Yellow men was who he thought it was. Ba'aktar was standing on this side of the door, battered, bruised and dehydrated...
> 
> ...there was no way that the man who was on the rack could possibly look identical to himself.




Ba'aktar looked down at his hands, making sure they were still his, and checked his legs for the slices inflicted by the late Ulam. He must have been himself, he didn't feel like anything else, if that made sense. So if he was still himself, surely that could not have been him on the other side of the door...

...it wasn't worth thinking about right now anyway. There was no escape this way, just questions he couldn't hope to answer. He turned around, and went the other way.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 27, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Out of the darkness five humanoids in full yellow robes, hoods and slippers run onto the docks holding long, thin blades in one hand and a crackling ball of purple energy in the other.



Ghost pulls his mace from beneath his robe, his hand is tight upon the grip. He lets it hang menacingly by his side all the time assaying the intentions of the cultists.  As they pound down the dock Ghost starts to chant the story of the Fight of Eldren Dahl the great gladiator.

[sblock]sense motive (+5); inspire courage (+1 charm and fear; +1 attack and damage affects Ghost, Taran and Twitchy)[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> As the boat approaches the pier, the Yellow Cultist turns his head to watch the approaching boat.  For a moment he seems to peer out at the boat before turning and running back into the darkness on the far side of the docks.
> 
> Taran and Ghost's boat drifts against the pier and docking is a simply matter, though an eager Twitchy almost tips the boat as the large rat bolts for dry ground.  Both halfling and elf are soon upon the old wooden pier looking onto a ancient docks that looks well weathered and dangerously rotten at random areas along the walk.
> 
> ...



"Sick em" Taran yells as he then beings to mumble a spell.  He jestures and vines reach out from around the water and the dock and grab at the yellow robes.  He draws his good short spear and shield.

OOC: [sblock]Taran casts Entangle (DC 14) behind the yellow robes as to catch them near the edge of the spell.

He draws his shield and masterwork short spear.

Twitchy Bite +7 melee (1d6+2 plus disease (DC 13)) one on the edge of the entangle

Taran's AC 18, Twitchy's AC 18

attack/damage not including Inspire courage bonus[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost pulls his mace from beneath his robe, his hand is tight upon the grip. He lets it hang menacingly by his side all the time assaying the intentions of the cultists.  As they pound down the dock Ghost starts to chant the story of the Fight of Eldren Dahl the great gladiator.






			
				bront said:
			
		

> "Sick em" Taran yells as he then beings to mumble a spell. He jestures and vines reach out from around the water and the dock and grab at the yellow robes. He draws his good short spear and shield.




[sblock]Ghost Sense Motive check (DC 23) +16 - Failure
Twitchy attack roll (AC 14) +21 - Hit
Twitchy damage roll - 5pts
Cultist Concentration check (DC 15) +9 - Failure
Cultist Fort save (DC 13) +11 - Failure
Taran Knowledge (nature) check (DC 8) +9 - Success
Cultist attack roll (Twitchy AC 18) +15 - Miss
Cultist attack rolls (Ghost AC 14) +6 & +6 - Both Miss
Cultist attack rolls (Taran AC 18) +21 & +17 - Hit & Miss
Cultist critical hit attempt (Taran AC 18) +20 - Success!
Cultist damage roll (Taran - critical) - 9pts
[/sblock]

Amid the inspirational chanting of Ghost the five cultists pound down the docks only to meet the leaping form of an angry Twitchy who leaps forth to lay his teeth into the central figure, his teeth causing blood to spray across the yellow/ocre robes freely.  The magic dies in his hand and he drops behind his fellows to bat madly at the rat with his blade.

As Taran completes his spell he awaits for the plants to reach up to snare the attackers, but it is in vein.  He realizes too late that the corrupting influence of the lake's contents has long since killed the vegetation in the area.

With magic blazing in one hand and blade in the other, two cultists approach Twitchy and Ghost in an attempt to outflank them, but the peir is too narrow to allow it.  Ghost's combatants lunge madly at the air around the elf with unpracticed skill, deftly slicing the air.  Taran however is not so lucky...

As one of the blades slices into his armour, the halfling pulls his body to lessen the blow, allowing the armour to soak it and leave him unharmed.  However pulling himself away led the halfling into the striking zone of the second yellow robe, whose blade neatly plunges straight through the druid's shoulder before being painfully drawn out once more.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar looked down at his hands, making sure they were still his, and checked his legs for the slices inflicted by the late Ulam. He must have been himself, he didn't feel like anything else, if that made sense. So if he was still himself, surely that could not have been him on the other side of the door...
> 
> ...it wasn't worth thinking about right now anyway. There was no escape this way, just questions he couldn't hope to answer. He turned around, and went the other way.




[sblock]Intelligence check (DC 5) +9 - Success
[/sblock]

Ba'aktar turned his back on the scene and went to walk back down the corridor, but something about the scene rang important in his mind (apart from the bizarreness of it all).  He looked back, just for a second to sate his curiosity, and saw it again.

The him...the other him...on the rack.  He wore Ba'aktar's clothing!  And his ring!  That was his ring on his hand, the same finger that he wore it!


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Ghost Sense Motive check (DC 23) +16 - Failure
> Twitchy attack roll (AC 14) +21 - Hit
> Twitchy damage roll - 5pts
> Cultist Concentration check (DC 15) +9 - Failure
> ...



Taran curses these corupting cultists as he attacks the one that struck him.  Twitchy continues to attack as well.

OOC: [sblock]Twitchy Bite +8 melee (1d6+3 plus disease (DC 13)) 
Taran's Attack: MW Short Spear      +7    1d4+2       20x2

Inspire courage included[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar turned his back on the scene and went to walk back down the corridor, but something about the scene rang important in his mind (apart from the bizarreness of it all). He looked back, just for a second to sate his curiosity, and saw it again.
> 
> The him...the other him...on the rack. He wore Ba'aktar's clothing! And his ring! That was his ring on his hand, the same finger that he wore it!




[sblock]ooc: When Ba'aktar was captured, did he wake up with just 4 hp or with 4 hp recovered? I'm guessing he woke up with a total of 4 then gained another 4 and 5 subdual, effectively leaving him with 3.[/sblock]

Ba'aktar's eyes narrowed angrily, and he looked around for a makeshift weapon. Whether or not something solid was within reach, his next move was to check whether the robed men were armed and what with.

The question which burned in his mind was whether he was able to take on three of these robed people and survive. Even if he had his gear right now he wagered the odds being against him in his weakened state. Were he able to retrieve his ring and armour though, his chances of survival would be greatly improved. He just didn't know how long he had before the imposter would wake up... or whatever he'd do when whatever was happening finished.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> As one of the blades slices into his armour, the halfling pulls his body to lessen the blow, allowing the armour to soak it and leave him unharmed.  However pulling himself away led the halfling into the striking zone of the second yellow robe, whose blade neatly plunges straight through the druid's shoulder before being painfully drawn out once more.



Seeing a rose of blood blossom on the back of his new freinds shirt Ghost stops his oration and brings his mace up into an attacking position "You're going to regret that" he spits at the Yellow Robes "you attacked first and have given me a license to play - have atcha"  Ghost shouts as he lunges forward swinging his mace in a deadly arc.

[SBLOCK]Inspire Courage will now last 5 more rounds; +7 attack 1d6+1 (x2) damage[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Seeing a rose of blood blossom on the back of his new freinds shirt Ghost stops his oration and brings his mace up into an attacking position "You're going to regret that" he spits at the Yellow Robes "you attacked first and have given me a license to play - have atcha"  Ghost shouts as he lunges forward swinging his mace in a deadly arc.




[sblock]Cultist's Concentration checks (DC 16) +23, +8, +6, & +11 - One Success
Twitchy attack roll (AC 14) +20 - Hit
Twitchy damage roll - 9pts (14 total)
Ghost attack roll (AC 14) +18* - Hit
Ghost damage roll - 3pts
Taran attack roll (AC 14) +12 - Miss
Cultist attack roll (Twitchy AC 18) +14 - Miss
Cultist spell damage (Taran) - 5pts
Cultist attack roll (Taran AC 18) +4 - Miss
Cultist attack roll (Ghost AC 14) +12 & +13 - Miss
[/sblock]

Taran's arm is heavy and burns with pain as the druid lunges helplessly with his spear towards the cultist, though forcing the yellow robe to lose footing and swing high over Taran's head with his blade.

Ghost's mace grazes lightly against his assailant's shoulder, and there is an audible grunt of pain as the elf's body twists and turns to avoid the thin blades that threaten to pierce his fragile body.

Behind the men, somewhere on the docks, there are sounds of ravaging and swearing as Twitchy's conflict continues out of sight of the two companions, though the sounds betray that te cultist is not faring well.

The conflict on the docks seem to effect the cultists in some way, for the magic that they hold in their hands crackle and fade for all of them, except one.  Seeing his companion's lose grip on their enchantments, one of Taran's assailants steps back and hurls his globe of energy at the druid.  There is a crackling noise and Taran feels pain, blood dribbling down from his chest, his legs weakening...it seems that these cultists may get the better of him...

[sblock]*d20Dazza, I don't understand how you have +7 attack with a Bab +3, Str -1, Mace +1 and Song +1 (+4?)
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 28, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> [sblock]ooc: When Ba'aktar was captured, did he wake up with just 4 hp or with 4 hp recovered? I'm guessing he woke up with a total of 4 then gained another 4 and 5 subdual, effectively leaving him with 3.[/sblock]
> 
> Ba'aktar's eyes narrowed angrily, and he looked around for a makeshift weapon. Whether or not something solid was within reach, his next move was to check whether the robed men were armed and what with.
> 
> The question which burned in his mind was whether he was able to take on three of these robed people and survive. Even if he had his gear right now he wagered the odds being against him in his weakened state. Were he able to retrieve his ring and armour though, his chances of survival would be greatly improved. He just didn't know how long he had before the imposter would wake up... or whatever he'd do when whatever was happening finished.




OOC:[sblock]You are correct there.[/sblock]

Ba'aktar could see that the robed figures had large knives on a table nearby, but no other significant weapons seemed to be present.  Looking around for a weapon for himself, he found none.  But thinking back, the half-orc stumbles back up the corridor to retrieve the iron bar from his cell, a nice heavy makeshift club that felt good resting in his hands.  

Now all he had to worry about was whether the Yellow Robes were suseptable to blunt force trauma...


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Cultist's Concentration checks (DC 16) +23, +8, +6, & +11 - One Success
> Twitchy attack roll (AC 14) +20 - Hit
> Twitchy damage roll - 9pts (14 total)
> Ghost attack roll (AC 14) +18* - Hit
> ...



Taran ponders his situation for a second and deams that discression is nessessary, he takes a 5' step back and casts a quick spell.  His skin quickly thickens and hardens almost like bark.

OOC: [sblock]Ghost has weapon Finesse, so gets +3 from dex, not -1 from Str.
Barkskin gives Taran +2 to his Natural AC, bringin his AC up to 20.  He is down to 14 HP
Twitchy Bite +8 melee (1d6+3 plus disease (DC 13)) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar could see that the robed figures had large knives on a table nearby, but no other significant weapons seemed to be present. Looking around for a weapon for himself, he found none. But thinking back, the half-orc stumbles back up the corridor to retrieve the iron bar from his cell, a nice heavy makeshift club that felt good resting in his hands.
> 
> Now all he had to worry about was whether the Yellow Robes were suseptable to blunt force trauma...




[sblock]ooc: Raging, then charging or moving and attacking if conditions permit. If not, just getting between the Robes and the table will suffice.[/sblock]

A smile spread across Ba'aktar's tired face. Now he would make his move. He could forget such trivial things as thirst when he reached the height of his rage. He casually opened the door to the room, probably some kind of operating theatre, and roared. His footfalls pounded the ground and he launched himself at the Robe closest to the knife table.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 29, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> [sblock]ooc: Raging, then charging or moving and attacking if conditions permit. If not, just getting between the Robes and the table will suffice.[/sblock]
> 
> A smile spread across Ba'aktar's tired face. Now he would make his move. He could forget such trivial things as thirst when he reached the height of his rage. He casually opened the door to the room, probably some kind of operating theatre, and roared. His footfalls pounded the ground and he launched himself at the Robe closest to the knife table.




[sblock]Ba'aktar rages (Round One) - Surprise!
Ba'aktar attack roll (AC 14) +25 - Hit
Ba'aktar damage roll - 15pts

(Round Two)
Ba'aktar Initiative +21
Cultist Initiative +19
Ba'aktar attack roll (AC 14) +29 - Hit
Ba'aktar damage roll - 22pts
Ba'aktar attack of opportunity roll (AC 14) +23 - Hit
Ba'aktar damage roll - 16pts
Cultist attack roll (AC 10) +20 - Hit
Cultist damage roll - 2pts
Cultist Concentration check (DC 16) +13 - Fail
[/sblock]

The yellow robes obviously did not hear the growling of Ba'aktar outside the door to their laboratory, but they heard the door as it crashed inwards, all too late.

Ba'aktar leaped beside the table, swinging the iron bar and letting it connect heavily against the arm of the cultist next to him.  There was a snapping sound and the man screamed, grabbing his arm in pain and letting his legs fold beneath him and dropping him on the floor.

The other two were too shocked by Ba'aktar's entrance to move, but when Ba'aktar's iron bar fell heavily down upon the skull of the second man, cracking it open like a melon, the last of the men was shocked into action.

He leapt between Ba'aktar and the table, grabbing desperately for his knife, but the iron bar swung once more, landing heavily across the man's back and cracking several of his ribs.  Through the pain the cultist manages to swing the blade about, slicing neatly across Ba'aktar's chest.

At his feet the half-orc can barely hear the whimpering of the man with the broken arm, there is a crackling of magic from his fingertips, but nothing else.  What was better was that he could see the fear in their eyes...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran ponders his situation for a second and deams that discression is nessessary, he takes a 5' step back and casts a quick spell.  His skin quickly thickens and hardens almost like bark.
> 
> OOC: [sblock]Ghost has weapon Finesse, so gets +3 from dex, not -1 from Str.
> Barkskin gives Taran +2 to his Natural AC, bringin his AC up to 20.  He is down to 14 HP
> ...




[sblock]Ohhh....
Twitchy attack roll (AC 14) +14 - Hit
Twitchy damage roll - 5pts (19 total)
Taran AC rises to 20
Ghost attack roll (AC 14) +20 - Hit
Ghost damage roll - 8pts (11 total)
Cultist attack rolls (Taran - AC 20) +17 & +14 - Both Miss
Cultist attack rolls (Ghost - AC 14) +10 & +20 - Miss & Hit
Cultist damage roll (Ghost) - 4pts 
[/sblock]

From the darkness beyond there is a squelching noise, and the fight between Twitchy and his combatant falls silent.  Taran and Ghost were not so lucky however, desperately battling two cultists each with all of their skill.

Taran steps back and allows the magic of the earth to rise from his feet, encasing him in a brown stain that slowly rises from his toes and hardens about him.  The cultists assailing him batter at his new protective skin ineffectively, their frustration showing on their faces.

Ghost's mace swung heavy this time, slamming into the chest of one of his attackers with a satisfying thump and a spray of blood from the man's mouth.  The move had left him open however, and his second attacker took the opportunity to slice Ghost across the ribs with his blade.  Not a killing blow, but the pain was definately evident.


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Ohhh....
> Twitchy attack roll (AC 14) +14 - Hit
> Twitchy damage roll - 5pts (19 total)
> Taran AC rises to 20
> ...



Taran, not wishing to fall now, takes another quick step back and casts another spell.  Soon, his wounds beging to close up on their own.
Twitchy charges one of the cultists attackhing his master (Unless he can't get there, in which case he'll attack one on Ghost instead).

OOC: [sblock]Taran casts Cure Light Wounds (d8+4)
Twitchy Bite +8 melee (Possibly +2 more for charge) (1d6+3 plus disease (DC 13)) 
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 30, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ghost's mace swung heavy this time, slamming into the chest of one of his attackers with a satisfying thump and a spray of blood from the man's mouth.  The move had left him open however, and his second attacker took the opportunity to slice Ghost across the ribs with his blade.  Not a killing blow, but the pain was definately evident.



Ghost grimaces in pain, but adrenalin is pumping now and he is loathe to halt his attack. He swings again lustily at the Yellow Robe before him "Your fate will be that of your friend" he growls before spitting in the eye of the man that threatens him and pressing the attack.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> At his feet the half-orc can barely hear the whimpering of the man with the broken arm, there is a crackling of magic from his fingertips, but nothing else. What was better was that he could see the fear in their eyes...




Priceless... Three foes dispatched so quickly, and all they had to show for themselves was a small cut. It barely bled. A moment to be savoured indeed. Ba'aktar looked down upon his conquered foe, wheezing to catch his breath after the adrenaline had left him. The iron bar was now poised above the prone man's head, and Ba'aktar's muscles flexed, begging him to use them again.

"Speak. Quickly. Or die," he said.

He didn't know what was going on, but there was assumably a time limit, and once Ba'aktar had a grasp of what exactly was lying on yonder table that looked like him then he could formulate his next move.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 30, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost grimaces in pain, but adrenalin is pumping now and he is loathe to halt his attack. He swings again lustily at the Yellow Robe before him "Your fate will be that of your friend" he growls before spitting in the eye of the man that threatens him and pressing the attack.




[sblock]Bardic Song - Round Three
Twitchy attack roll (AC 14) +21 - Hit
Twitchy damage roll - 9pts
Ghost attack roll (AC 14) +17 - Hit
Ghost damage roll - 7pts (18pts total)
Taran healing spell - 6pts healed
Cultist attack roll (Twitchy AC 18) +5 - Miss
Cultist attack roll (Taran AC 20) +5 - Miss
Cultist attack roll (Ghost AC 14) +9 - Miss
[/sblock]

Spittle spats upon the mask of one of the cultists, taking a little by surprise, enough so that the mace that followed the liquid projectile hammered home across the man's face, spraying blood through the holes in the mask and staining the yellow a deep crimson.  The man fell.

Taran was slowly inching his way back along the pier, if he kept going like this he would fall in the lake of filth, a prospect that even Twitchy didn't relish.  His hands glowed a soft purple and his wounds began to knit up, that would itch later no doubt.  Two of the cultists were moving in on the small druid though, and there was little area to manuever, at least for Taran.  

Twitchy stampeded along the pier behind them, his little feet pattering on the partually rotten wood, and his teeth sunk deeply into the calf of one of Taran's attackers.

The fight was suddenly going against the cultists, all three of them may have know it, for their blades swung wide of their mark by several feet.  But there was worse things to worry about...

...the wood beneath Taran and Ghost's feet was crumbling a little, the peir rocked with the combat quite unsteadily, and chunks of rotten wood was breaking loose...when it rains it pours it seems...


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 30, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Priceless... Three foes dispatched so quickly, and all they had to show for themselves was a small cut. It barely bled. A moment to be savoured indeed. Ba'aktar looked down upon his conquered foe, wheezing to catch his breath after the adrenaline had left him. The iron bar was now poised above the prone man's head, and Ba'aktar's muscles flexed, begging him to use them again.
> 
> "Speak. Quickly. Or die," he said.
> 
> He didn't know what was going on, but there was assumably a time limit, and once Ba'aktar had a grasp of what exactly was lying on yonder table that looked like him then he could formulate his next move.




[sblock]OOC: Actually there are two alive, both badly wounded...but....
Intimidate check (DC 9) +18 - Success
[/sblock]

The cultist grasping the bloody knife looks at his dead friend and the one screaming on the floor in pain, and ponders his own condition for a moment.  Between clentched teeth and through a haze of pain the man spoke:

"What do you want?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Bardic Song - Round Three
> Twitchy attack roll (AC 14) +21 - Hit
> Twitchy damage roll - 9pts
> Ghost attack roll (AC 14) +17 - Hit
> ...



Taran grins and presses the attach, the cultists now thinking he was cornered, he strikes at the one not occupied by Twitchy with his spear, and then tries to maneuver back towards the front of the dock.  Twitchy meanwhile continues to firociously attack the cultist.

[sblock]Taran's Attack: MW Short Spear +7 1d4+2 20x2
Taran 5' step away from the edge if possable
Twitchy Bite +8 melee (Possibly +2 more for charge) (1d6+3 plus disease (DC 13)) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 31, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The cultist grasping the bloody knife looks at his dead friend and the one screaming on the floor in pain, and ponders his own condition for a moment. Between clentched teeth and through a haze of pain the man spoke:
> 
> "What do you want?"




[sblock]ooc: Ah, I see. Well, Ba'aktar only needs one alive...   [/sblock]

Ba'aktar jerked his head towards the copy of himself, and the boy hooked up to it with wires.

"I'll make it clearer then: Drop your little blade and explain that thing, or I'll do this to you," he brings his makeshift weapon down upon cultist with the broken arm, intending to finish the job.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 1, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Spittle spats upon the mask of one of the cultists, taking a little by surprise, enough so that the mace that followed the liquid projectile hammered home across the man's face, spraying blood through the holes in the mask and staining the yellow a deep crimson.  The man fell.
> 
> ...the wood beneath Taran and Ghost's feet was crumbling a little, the peir rocked with the combat quite unsteadily, and chunks of rotten wood was breaking loose...when it rains it pours it seems...



Ghost's mace dances through the air giving him a split second to quickly glance down at his feet "The wharf, it begins to break apart"  he yells as he points at the rotting wood beneath his feet "Flee you fools before we all plummet to the water. Take this fight to solid ground now" he yells as he holds his action to flee from the bridge if given the chance.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost's mace dances through the air giving him a split second to quickly glance down at his feet "The wharf, it begins to break apart"  he yells as he points at the rotting wood beneath his feet "Flee you fools before we all plummet to the water. Take this fight to solid ground now" he yells as he holds his action to flee from the bridge if given the chance.




[sblock]Bardic Song - Round Four
Twitchy attack roll (AC 14) +28 - Possible Critical
Twitchy critical confirmation (AC 14) +14 - Success!
Twitchy damage roll - 14pts (23 total)
Ghost Diplomacy check (DC 17) +20 - Success
Taran attack roll (AC 14) +20 - Hit
Taran damage roll - 5pts
Cultist Concentration check (DC 16) +19 - Success
Cultist damage roll - 4pts
[/sblock]

The cultist fell to the pier at Taran's feet, screaming in pain.  Twitchy's expert climbing skills apparently worked well on human flesh, and now the large rat was gnawing on the cultist's throat.  But that was the least of it...

The pier beneath him began to crumble a little more, and though his companion was now food for an oversized rat, and though his spear had sliced the man across his ribs, he refused to run.

There was shouting from Ghost, he couldn't hear what, but he and his assailant looked at each other for a moment and moved towards dry land, keeping an eye on each other all the time.  Their fight hadn't finished, just relocated it seemed.

Energy leapt suddenly from the cultist's hands, lancing across the pier towards Taran in a crackling ball.  Thudding heavily into his chest and threatening to tip him over the edge, it seemed that the battle was far from over.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 1, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> [sblock]ooc: Ah, I see. Well, Ba'aktar only needs one alive...   [/sblock]
> 
> Ba'aktar jerked his head towards the copy of himself, and the boy hooked up to it with wires.
> 
> "I'll make it clearer then: Drop your little blade and explain that thing, or I'll do this to you," he brings his makeshift weapon down upon cultist with the broken arm, intending to finish the job.




There was a short cry and a squelching noise at Ba'aktar's feet.  The surviving cultist looked down, swiftly evaluating his position and stepping back, gesturing to the child and...his copy <?>.

"We found this half-orc guarding the children from the orphanage, so we're using him in temporal experiments.  If you want him them though, he's all yours, nearly dead anyway and no use to use anymore."


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Bardic Song - Round Four
> Twitchy attack roll (AC 14) +28 - Possible Critical
> Twitchy critical confirmation (AC 14) +14 - Success!
> Twitchy damage roll - 14pts (23 total)
> ...



"Let's scoot Twitchy" and Taran takes off running to the end of the dock with his faithful companion.

[sblock]Withdraw action, double move that the 1st 5' step does not provoke an attack of opertunity, to the end of the dock, same with Twitchy.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> There was a short cry and a squelching noise at Ba'aktar's feet. The surviving cultist looked down, swiftly evaluating his position and stepping back, gesturing to the child and...his copy <?>.
> 
> "We found this half-orc guarding the children from the orphanage, so we're using him in temporal experiments. If you want him them though, he's all yours, nearly dead anyway and no use to use anymore."




[sblock][ooc: Readying attack in case the cultist attempts hostilities.][/sblock]

Ba'aktar was suddenly confused. He brought the metal bar up to a ready position again.

"What!? Him!? He wasn't the one at the orphange, I was. Stop whatever's happening so's I can get my gear back," he says, eyeing the wires suspiciously, "How did you manage to make a copy of me? And no more magic talk, plain Common, or I'll get angry and bust a window in your skull."

The frustration boiling up in him itched and burned in his arms, desiring a release through more violence. He wasn't quite sure what was happening any more, but he entered the room with the impression that they were making a copy of him to resume his life as though nothing had happened, and then the duplicate would become a puppet of whatever sinister organisation this was. The cultist referred to the half-orc on the table there as the original though, whish was a disturbing prospect. Should it actually be true, then Ba'aktar, or whoever he was, had a lot of thinking to do once he had made his escape.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 2, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> There was shouting from Ghost, he couldn't hear what, but he and his assailant looked at each other for a moment and moved towards dry land, keeping an eye on each other all the time.  Their fight hadn't finished, just relocated it seemed.



 Finding his feet on solid ground Ghost takes up the attack with renewed ferocity "You've hurt people you shouldn't of Yellow Robe and for that you die"

[sblock]yay - personal milestone, post number 500   [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 2, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> [sblock][ooc: Readying attack in case the cultist attempts hostilities.][/sblock]
> 
> Ba'aktar was suddenly confused. He brought the metal bar up to a ready position again.
> 
> "What!? Him!? He wasn't the one at the orphange, I was. Stop whatever's happening so's I can get my gear back," he says, eyeing the wires suspiciously, "How did you manage to make a copy of me? And no more magic talk, plain Common, or I'll get angry and bust a window in your skull."




[sblock]Sense Motive (DC hidden) +12 - ???
[/sblock]

The cultist looks at both Ba'aktars and stutters, "This is the one we picked up, are you his twin brother or something???"

With fear in his eyes the cultist only continues after an encouraging shake from Ba'aktar's iron bar.

"We're, ahhh, using this child to see how his magic affects our prisoner.  The children give us our power, but each of them do different things, we have to test them."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 2, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Finding his feet on solid ground Ghost takes up the attack with renewed ferocity "You've hurt people you shouldn't of Yellow Robe and for that you die"




[sblock]Bardic Song - Round Five
Taran Balance check (DC 12) +15 - Success
Twitchy Balance check (DC 12) +21 - Success
Cultist Balance check (DC 12) +16 - Success
Cultist Balance check (DC 12) +13 - Success
Cultist attack of opportunity roll (Taran AC 20) +8 - Miss
Ghost attack roll (AC 14) +24 - Hit
Ghost damage roll - 3pts
Cultist attack roll (Ghost AC 14) +5 - Critical Miss
[/sblock]

Running past the cultist, Taran and Twitchy escape the weaken dock (though their expeditious retreat causes the peir to weaken further) and the blade of their assailant.  The cultist is equally lucky however, chasing the two towards dry land rather than staying upon unsteady ground.

Ghost's mace comes down hard but only clips his attacker's wrist, more than enough though for the cultist to lose grip of his blade and watch it tumble to the ground at his feet.


----------



## Bront (Aug 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Bardic Song - Round Five
> Taran Balance check (DC 12) +15 - Success
> Twitchy Balance check (DC 12) +21 - Success
> Cultist Balance check (DC 12) +16 - Success
> ...



Taran says "Nice try, but I'm not that easy to get rid of" as he stabs at the cultist.  Twitchy unleashes his wrath on a cultist as well.

[sblock]Taran's Attack: MW Short Spear +7 1d4+2 20x2
Twitchy Bite +8 melee (Possibly +2 more for charge) (1d6+3 plus disease (DC 13))[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 3, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The cultist looks at both Ba'aktars and stutters, "This is the one we picked up, are you his twin brother or something???"
> 
> With fear in his eyes the cultist only continues after an encouraging shake from Ba'aktar's iron bar.
> 
> "We're, ahhh, using this child to see how his magic affects our prisoner. The children give us our power, but each of them do different things, we have to test them."




Ba'aktar glares at the robed man.

"What is he!? What am I!? There isn't a second me, one of us isn't the real one, what are they!? Tell me!" he yells, his patience had almost run out and he was shaking with anger.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ghost's mace comes down hard but only clips his attacker's wrist, more than enough though for the cultist to lose grip of his blade and watch it tumble to the ground at his feet.



Ghost presses the attack on the now weaponless cultist "You should have taken the chance to talk before attacking, your overconfidence will be your undoing"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost presses the attack on the now weaponless cultist "You should have taken the chance to talk before attacking, your overconfidence will be your undoing"




[sblock]Bardic Song - Over
Twitchy attack roll (AC 14) +16 - Hit
Twitchy damage roll - 6pts (11 total)
Cultist Fort save (DC 13) +12 - Failure
Ghost attack roll (AC 14) +21 - Hit 
Ghost damage roll - 4pts (7 total)
Ghost attack of opportunity roll (AC 14) +27 - Possible Critical
Ghost critical confirmation (AC 14) +27 - Critical Hit!
Ghost damage roll - 12pts (19 total)
Taran attack roll (AC 14) +22 - Hit
Taran damage roll - 3pts (14 total)
[/sblock]

Twitchy's teeth dug deeply into the leg of the cultist, bringing him to one kneeand allowing Taran's spear to slice across his face lightly, leaving a trail of blood dripping freely onto the man's chest.  

No retaliation came from the cultist though, for out of the corner of his eye he witnessed his last ally struck across the hip by Ghost's mace, then as he bent to retrieve his blade, the mace opened up the back of his head, splattering brain matter across Ghost's pants.

He simply threw his blade at Taran's feet, and surrendered.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar glares at the robed man.
> 
> "What is he!? What am I!? There isn't a second me, one of us isn't the real one, what are they!? Tell me!" he yells, his patience had almost run out and he was shaking with anger.




"It's him!" The cultist yelped in fear, pointing at the half-orc on the rack.  "I have no idea who you are!"

The Ba'aktar on the rack did look convincing, he sported all of Ba'aktar's battle scars and current wounds, but so did he!  

Energy continued to spike along the cable connecting that Ba'aktar with the child on the rack and the cultist cowering before Ba'aktar slowly began to back away...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 4, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "It's him!" The cultist yelped in fear, pointing at the half-orc on the rack. "I have no idea who you are!"
> 
> The Ba'aktar on the rack did look convincing, he sported all of Ba'aktar's battle scars and current wounds, but so did he!
> 
> Energy continued to spike along the cable connecting that Ba'aktar with the child on the rack and the cultist cowering before Ba'aktar slowly began to back away...




Ba'aktar, or whatever he was, kept a close eye on the cultist but devoted some thought to his predicament.

"Make it stop, whatever it is that's happening to them, then you can go," Ba'aktar said, a little calmer than he was before.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar, or whatever he was, kept a close eye on the cultist but devoted some thought to his predicament.
> 
> "Make it stop, whatever it is that's happening to them, then you can go," Ba'aktar said, a little calmer than he was before.




The cultist looks a little warily at both Ba'aktars for a moment, then looks along the wire that pulses with energy across the room.  "Fine..."

With quick reflexes the cultist grabs the pulsing cable and yanks it as ard as he can, pulling it from the other Ba'aktar's body.  There is a flash of light, a scream of pain, smoke fills the room.  Then...

The small child lay unconscious on the slab before the half-orc, the cable mostly melted so now only a foot of it hung from his chest.  The cultist swiftly crumbles from the charcoal-like form he has become, leaving only the smell of burnt flesh behind.

As for the other Ba'aktar...he is simply gone, no ash, no body, just gone.  All of his possessions remain behind though, sliding down the rack and clattering on the floor.  If he is dead, well...but if he is someplace else, the other Ba'aktar will be helpless without his equipment...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 4, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> As for the other Ba'aktar...he is simply gone, no ash, no body, just gone. All of his possessions remain behind though, sliding down the rack and clattering on the floor. If he is dead, well...but if he is someplace else, the other Ba'aktar will be helpless without his equipment...




Ba'aktar shrugged, he had intended to kill the cultist anyway but at least he didn't need to put any effort into it. He dropped the metal bar and organised his equipment (well, it was effectively his now), keeping an eye on the unconcious child while he did. Here was the chance to help the kid, it wouldn't be hard to just sling him over his shoulder when he made his way out, but helping wee'uns was what got him here in the first place.

He remembered how tired and hungry he was as he tore up the sleeves of his shirt for makeshift bandages for his various wounds. He patched himself up in his own ineffective way and got back into his gear. As he strapped on his second glove he deciding finally to see if the child was alive, and went over to 'unplug' what was left of the cables from it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 4, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Twitchy's teeth dug deeply into the leg of the cultist, bringing him to one kneeand allowing Taran's spear to slice across his face lightly, leaving a trail of blood dripping freely onto the man's chest.
> 
> No retaliation came from the cultist though, for out of the corner of his eye he witnessed his last ally struck across the hip by Ghost's mace, then as he bent to retrieve his blade, the mace opened up the back of his head, splattering brain matter across Ghost's pants.
> 
> He simply threw his blade at Taran's feet, and surrendered.



"Well done my friend"  Ghost whispers out the side of his mouth as he moves past Taran towards the cultist "Hmmm one who values his life out of this miserable rabble eh. Why did you attack us? We are but travellers lost in the sewers. Who do you work for and where can he be found - answer me now before the rat gnaws off your face" Ghost says threateningly

[sblock]Bluff +8[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Well done my friend"  Ghost whispers out the side of his mouth as he moves past Taran towards the cultist "Hmmm one who values his life out of this miserable rabble eh. Why did you attack us? We are but travellers lost in the sewers. Who do you work for and where can he be found - answer me now before the rat gnaws off your face" Ghost says threateningly
> 
> [sblock]Bluff +8[/sblock]



Taran and Twitchy look at the Cultist in a menacing fashion

[sblock]Aid another for a +2 to Ghost's check[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Well done my friend"  Ghost whispers out the side of his mouth as he moves past Taran towards the cultist "Hmmm one who values his life out of this miserable rabble eh. Why did you attack us? We are but travellers lost in the sewers. Who do you work for and where can he be found - answer me now before the rat gnaws off your face" Ghost says threateningly.
> 
> [sblock]Bluff +8[/sblock]




[sblock]Bluff??? Hah!
Taran Aid Another - Intimidate (DC 10) +3 - Failure
Twitchy Aid Another - Intimidate (DC 10) +10 - Success
Ghost Intimidate check (DC 11) +16 - Success
[/sblock]

Taran, panting heavily, watches Twitchy and Ghost stare down the last remaining cultist.  With some effort he moves forward to stand behind them, but his beaten body must do little to scare the man.

"Why did you attack us? Who do you work for and where can he be found - answer me now before the rat gnaws off your face"

The cultist pulls off his mask to reveal a badly beaten human beneath.  Fear is present in his voice as he speaks, and often he looks into the darkness as if expecting something, or someone, to come and save him.

"Argelon is in charge around here, he's the high priest of Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk around here.  He's doing experiments with the children at the moment in the old gaol complex back there."  The cultist gestures into the darkness away from the docks.  "You couldn't have stumbled here by accident, all the entrances have been blocked up or sealed."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 4, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar shrugged, he had intended to kill the cultist anyway but at least he didn't need to put any effort into it. He dropped the metal bar and organised his equipment (well, it was effectively his now), keeping an eye on the unconcious child while he did. Here was the chance to help the kid, it wouldn't be hard to just sling him over his shoulder when he made his way out, but helping wee'uns was what got him here in the first place.
> 
> He remembered how tired and hungry he was as he tore up the sleeves of his shirt for makeshift bandages for his various wounds. He patched himself up in his own ineffective way and got back into his gear. As he strapped on his second glove he deciding finally to see if the child was alive, and went over to 'unplug' what was left of the cables from it.




Ba'aktar's fingers touched the child first, his hands slowly lifting him from the slab and 'unplugging' the severed cord from the valve in his chest.  He felt faint at...

...Ba'aktar's eyes flittered open for a moment, he was so tired.  Damn that Ulam...where was he?  His arms were shackled to something...he looked down into a room where a handful of yellow-clad men we attaching cables to one of the children he had tried to rescue, the other end was attached to his chest...

...he was still cradling the child in his arms, but had to pick himself up off the floor.  Ba'aktar was still weak, and he knew it.  There was one other iron door out of this room, the only other exit would be to follow the corridor he had entered from and head towards the chanting he had heard eariler.


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Bluff??? Hah!
> Taran Aid Another - Intimidate (DC 10) +3 - Failure
> Twitchy Aid Another - Intimidate (DC 10) +10 - Success
> Ghost Intimidate check (DC 11) +16 - Success
> ...



Taran laughs at that "It looks like you best leave the sewers to those that know them then, for you truely do not know of which you speak.  Why is he experimenting on children?  What has he to gain from it?"

Taran strains his memory to recall if he knows anything about the name Argelon, Hess He-el Il'ithuk, or the old gaol complex he indicated.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 5, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

After the cultist answers Taran Ghost speaks up "Sorry to do this but we need to go and save them children" with that he leans down and knocks the cultist on the side of the head with his mace, hoping to knock him out "Come on you two" the albino elf says to Taran and Twitchy "There's a mystery that needs solving and children that need saving - let's make a move for the old goal before any more evil can be perpetrated. I'll fill you in on what I know of Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk on the way over, I've run up against his followers before."

As they move off Ghost continues "Ive been investigating a story involving biomagical engineering on indentured workers on some of the sewer farms. I've got a feeling that these biofarms are a front for duplicitous 'God' dealings. The farms I've looked at abut a religious sanctuary dedicated to the mysterious deity known as Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk . The followers of this somewhat questionable deity have a penchant for violence and experimentation. They refer to Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk as 'God' and anyone daring to invoke another deity or call 'God' by his actual name on their patch is dealt with quickly, brutally and without mercy." 

"Let's stop here for a moment" Ghost indicates a pile of boxes that they can squat behind "How do you want to approach this, by stealth or a straight up frontal attack while we cry out the name of every deity we know of?" he says with a wink.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar's fingers touched the child first, his hands slowly lifting him from the slab and 'unplugging' the severed cord from the valve in his chest. He felt faint at...
> 
> ...Ba'aktar's eyes flittered open for a moment, he was so tired. Damn that Ulam...where was he? His arms were shackled to something...he looked down into a room where a handful of yellow-clad men we attaching cables to one of the children he had tried to rescue, the other end was attached to his chest...
> 
> ...he was still cradling the child in his arms, but had to pick himself up off the floor. Ba'aktar was still weak, and he knew it. There was one other iron door out of this room, the only other exit would be to follow the corridor he had entered from and head towards the chanting he had heard eariler.




A memory that perhaps was not his own. Ba'aktar wasn't sure but he thought he just had a moment of perspective from his other self, if that's what it could be called. He struggled to his feet with the child in his arms and made for the other iron door, right now the unknown was a better alternative to going to the source of the chanting.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> A memory that perhaps was not his own. Ba'aktar wasn't sure but he thought he just had a moment of perspective from his other self, if that's what it could be called. He struggled to his feet with the child in his arms and made for the other iron door, right now the unknown was a better alternative to going to the source of the chanting.




The iron door opened easily, for the large iron bars that would hold it shut were on Ba'aktar's side.  It grated loudly into the corridor beyond, the noise echoing through the rest of the complex's silence.

The corridor before the half-orc stretched out into the darkness on his left and right, and both sides sported iron bars as doors as far as he could see.  More cells.  These cells were not empty though, as the noise of his entrance died down he could hear a whimpering or two.  Through the bars of one of the cells nearby he could see the prisoners, more children.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 6, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The iron door opened easily, for the large iron bars that would hold it shut were on Ba'aktar's side. It grated loudly into the corridor beyond, the noise echoing through the rest of the complex's silence.
> 
> The corridor before the half-orc stretched out into the darkness on his left and right, and both sides sported iron bars as doors as far as he could see. More cells. These cells were not empty though, as the noise of his entrance died down he could hear a whimpering or two. Through the bars of one of the cells nearby he could see the prisoners, more children.




With one child cradled carefully in his arm, he wasn't sure whether releasing the others was a good idea, assuming the cells weren't all locked. Once he was sure of a way out of wherever he was, and then if he felt up to it, he would come back for them. With that in mind he trod quietly past the cells, continuing his search for escape.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 6, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> With one child cradled carefully in his arm, he wasn't sure whether releasing the others was a good idea, assuming the cells weren't all locked. Once he was sure of a way out of wherever he was, and then if he felt up to it, he would come back for them. With that in mind he trod quietly past the cells, continuing his search for escape.




OOC:
[sblock]Left or right?  At the moment neither seem to be different to the other.
[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran laughs at that "It looks like you best leave the sewers to those that know them then, for you truely do not know of which you speak.  Why is he experimenting on children?  What has he to gain from it?"
> 
> Taran strains his memory to recall if he knows anything about the name Argelon, Hess He-el Il'ithuk, or the old gaol complex he indicated.




[sblock]Knowledge - local (DC 20) +16 - Failure
Knowledge - religion (DC 20) +17 - Failure

Seems like Taran knows very little on the topic...
[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 7, 2005)

OOC:

[sblock]







			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Left or right? At the moment neither seem to be different to the other.




Ah, sorry about that, I'll try right. [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 7, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> With one child cradled carefully in his arm, he wasn't sure whether releasing the others was a good idea, assuming the cells weren't all locked. Once he was sure of a way out of wherever he was, and then if he felt up to it, he would come back for them. With that in mind he trod quietly past the cells, continuing his search for escape.




The corridor that Ba'aktar followed was shorter than he expected, ending in a frail wooden door that barely hung in the frame.  From beyond the noise of a conversation could be heard, though quite clear enough for the casual ear to make out what it was.  The cells nearest the door were empty, though there were signs of recent occupation, likely that their prisinors had outlived their purpose.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 8, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The corridor that Ba'aktar followed was shorter than he expected, ending in a frail wooden door that barely hung in the frame. From beyond the noise of a conversation could be heard, though quite clear enough for the casual ear to make out what it was. The cells nearest the door were empty, though there were signs of recent occupation, likely that their prisinors had outlived their purpose.




Ba'aktar listened to what was being spoken of outside, hoping to get an idea of what to expect on the other side of the door.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 8, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar listened to what was being spoken of outside, hoping to get an idea of what to expect on the other side of the door.




[sblock]Listen check (DC 10) +10 - Success
[/sblock]

_"...temporal anomalies, which we shall cover later.  As you can see the glands here, and here, are both receeding as the energies are drawn forth by the essence filter's cables.  Though with keen eyes may have noticed that the wounds here, and here, have both healed significantly, mainly due to the reverse reality syndrome that the child suffers from.  Interestingly enough, this same syndrome seems to have little effect on the body should we deliver a fatal wound..."_


----------



## Bront (Aug 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Knowledge - local (DC 20) +16 - Failure
> Knowledge - religion (DC 20) +17 - Failure
> 
> Seems like Taran knows very little on the topic...
> [/sblock]



Taran continues to ask the cultist "Answer me. Why is he experimenting on children? What has he to gain from it?"  Taran calls Twitchy over, the rat's mouth frothing slightly and blood gathered around his mouth a bit.  He glares at the cultest, and then looks over with Twitchy, letting the cultist make some inferences.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 9, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "...temporal anomalies, which we shall cover later. As you can see the glands here, and here, are both receeding as the energies are drawn forth by the essence filter's cables. Though with keen eyes may have noticed that the wounds here, and here, have both healed significantly, mainly due to the reverse reality syndrome that the child suffers from. Interestingly enough, this same syndrome seems to have little effect on the body should we deliver a fatal wound..."




Some kind of lecture was going on beyond the door, assumably to a class of students, and Ba'aktar was in no mind to interupt their learning any time soon. He turned himself around and limped in the opposite direction. He wanted rest badly, but it wasn't an option until he had found food and a safe location.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran continues to ask the cultist "Answer me. Why is he experimenting on children? What has he to gain from it?"  Taran calls Twitchy over, the rat's mouth frothing slightly and blood gathered around his mouth a bit.  He glares at the cultest, and then looks over with Twitchy, letting the cultist make some inferences.




The cultist looks at the giant rat and shudders a little, remembering easily what the creature had done to his companions.  "Temporal experiments, I dunno the gist of it all, all I know is that the children have some ability that can be tapped, I never really took a lot of notice in the lectures..."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 11, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Some kind of lecture was going on beyond the door, assumably to a class of students, and Ba'aktar was in no mind to interupt their learning any time soon. He turned himself around and limped in the opposite direction. He wanted rest badly, but it wasn't an option until he had found food and a safe location.




Following the other branch of the corridor, Ba'aktar and his ward eventually struggle towards what seems to be a large reinforced iron door.  In the darkness (which Ba'aktar has no problem navigating in) there are flashes of light coming from the edges of the door, as if something in the next room was generating short bursts of light.  There is a sizzling noise and the stench of burnt flesh permits the area, assailing Ba'aktar's nose with a horrid smell.


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The cultist looks at the giant rat and shudders a little, remembering easily what the creature had done to his companions.  "Temporal experiments, I dunno the gist of it all, all I know is that the children have some ability that can be tapped, I never really took a lot of notice in the lectures..."



Taran nods to Ghost, who knocks the cultist out.  "I think stealth would be wise.  Are you injured?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 12, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Following the other branch of the corridor, Ba'aktar and his ward eventually struggle towards what seems to be a large reinforced iron door. In the darkness (which Ba'aktar has no problem navigating in) there are flashes of light coming from the edges of the door, as if something in the next room was generating short bursts of light. There is a sizzling noise and the stench of burnt flesh permits the area, assailing Ba'aktar's nose with a horrid smell.




Ba'aktar pulls his collar up over his nose, and tries to listen for any humanoid activity within the room. Should noone actually be inside the room, he could check it for other doors leading out.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 12, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Taran nods to Ghost, who knocks the cultist out.  "I think stealth would be wise.  Are you injured?"



"No, I am fine my friend - let us take some sort of vengeance on these dastardly evil doers" Ghost steels himself for a fight and clutches his fist to his heart before giving Taran (and Twitchy) a nod. He then cautiously proceeds down the street, mace gripped tightly in his hand.

[sblock]Spot check (+2) to see if there may be gaurds[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar pulls his collar up over his nose, and tries to listen for any humanoid activity within the room. Should noone actually be inside the room, he could check it for other doors leading out.




[sblock]Listen check (DC hidden) +12 - Partial Success
Intelligence check (DC 8) +12 - Success
[/sblock]

Ba'aktar's ear presses against the door and from within he can hear a crackling and sizzling noise that is all too familiar.  The noise seems identicle to the machine that had stapped his, other self, to the child that he now carried.  The half-orc's large hand tred the door.  

Locked.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "No, I am fine my friend - let us take some sort of vengeance on these dastardly evil doers" Ghost steels himself for a fight and clutches his fist to his heart before giving Taran (and Twitchy) a nod. He then cautiously proceeds down the street, mace gripped tightly in his hand.
> 
> [sblock]Spot check (+2) to see if there may be gaurds[/sblock]




[sblock]Ghost Move Silently check +10
Ghost Hide check +22
Ghost Spot check (DC hidden) +15
Ghost Intelligence check (DC 8) +16 - Success
Taran Move Silently check +20
Taran Hide check +23
Taran Spot check (DC hidden) +13
Taran Intelligence check (DC 12) +6 - Failure
Twitchy Move Silently check +24
Twitchy Hide check +15
Twitchy Spot check (DC hidden) +24
[/sblock]

Leaving the unconscious cultist behind them, the group made their way into the shadows, with their keen eyes allowing them to navigate the shadows they should be able to avoid the human cultists for a little while.

Up ahead of them a large rock cavern wall bars any further travel, though a rusted metal door stand open towards them, allowing them easy access into the structure.  Before they can make their move Twitchy begins to...snarl...at the shadows, his nose sniffing and his teeth bared in the direction of, something.

From the darkness there is a voice, a hauntingly familiar voice that Taran can't quite put his finger on.  It calls softly: "Keep moving, here you'll need this."  There is a thud in the dirt as a heavy iron key is thrown at the group's feet.

Ghost's Eyes Only
[sblock]Ghost however recognises the voice in the shadows, it is definately the voice of Taran.  But the halfling was standing next to him, not...over there...?
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Ghost Move Silently check +10
> Ghost Hide check +22
> Ghost Spot check (DC hidden) +15
> Ghost Intelligence check (DC 8) +16 - Success
> ...



Taran tries to identify the voice, but baring that snatches the key up quietly and continues on.  Who the voice is is realy not as important as stoping this fiend.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 16, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Taran tries to identify the voice, but baring that snatches the key up quietly and continues on.  Who the voice is is realy not as important as stoping this fiend.



"Wait Taran, that is your voice is it not? It sounds like you - how, what is going on? Are you who you say you are - answer me and explain this!"  Ghost tries to look in to the shadows and locate the source of the 'voice'.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 16, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar's ear presses against the door and from within he can hear a crackling and sizzling noise that is all too familiar. The noise seems identicle to the machine that had stapped his, other self, to the child that he now carried. The half-orc's large hand tred the door.
> 
> Locked.




With this door being heavily reinforced Ba'aktar came to the decision he'd have to make his way back again, and try the noisier path with the obscure chanting. All this walking around certainly didn't make him feel any better.

He trudged back through the research room and onwards past his cell in the opposite direction to where he originally went. The child hung limply in his arm, and he couldn't help wondering if there was any purpose in him trying to help. If time was a factor in the child's survival, the odds weren't looking good.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 16, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Wait Taran, that is your voice is it not? It sounds like you - how, what is going on? Are you who you say you are - answer me and explain this!"  Ghost tries to look in to the shadows and locate the source of the 'voice'.




There is a padding sound of feet running across the back sand of the shore, and through the darkness several shadowed forms can be seen running back towards the docks.  Nothing more is said to Ghost from the darkness as Taran pockets the heavy key.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 16, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> With this door being heavily reinforced Ba'aktar came to the decision he'd have to make his way back again, and try the noisier path with the obscure chanting. All this walking around certainly didn't make him feel any better.
> 
> He trudged back through the research room and onwards past his cell in the opposite direction to where he originally went. The child hung limply in his arm, and he couldn't help wondering if there was any purpose in him trying to help. If time was a factor in the child's survival, the odds weren't looking good.




Wandering through the corridors of this cold, dank place, Ba'aktar's stomach growls, reminding him of his weaknesses without his treasured ring.  His stomach feels unnaturally hungry, as if his body was slowly building up to a demand for all of the meals that he had missed with his magical ring.  And his thirst was growing...

Ba'aktar's great feet trudged back past the torture room and his cell, heading back towards where the foul chanting and singing originates.  It is not long before he is face to face with another reinforced iron door, also barred heavily.

But this time it is barred on Ba'aktar's side.


----------



## Bront (Aug 16, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Wait Taran, that is your voice is it not? It sounds like you - how, what is going on? Are you who you say you are - answer me and explain this!"  Ghost tries to look in to the shadows and locate the source of the 'voice'.



Taran whispers "What are you talking about?  I got the key he droped, let's go.  We can sort out who our benifactor is later"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran whispers "What are you talking about?  I got the key he droped, let's go.  We can sort out who our benifactor is later"



"You've got too much sewer water in your ears my friend, the voice that just spoke was yours - or at least a passable imitation - you don't have a twin brother or something do you? You don't think that was just a little to mysterious and convenient?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "You've got too much sewer water in your ears my friend, the voice that just spoke was yours - or at least a passable imitation - you don't have a twin brother or something do you? You don't think that was just a little to mysterious and convenient?"



"It sure wasn't me as my name is Taran.  Echoes and the sound of water can play tricks on a man.  No matter, I'm sure there are many people who wish to have these vile acts stoped, so let's not look a gift croc in the mouth."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 17, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Wandering through the corridors of this cold, dank place, Ba'aktar's stomach growls, reminding him of his weaknesses without his treasured ring. His stomach feels unnaturally hungry, as if his body was slowly building up to a demand for all of the meals that he had missed with his magical ring. And his thirst was growing...
> 
> Ba'aktar's great feet trudged back past the torture room and his cell, heading back towards where the foul chanting and singing originates. It is not long before he is face to face with another reinforced iron door, also barred heavily.
> 
> But this time it is barred on Ba'aktar's side.




[sblock]ooc: So that means Ba'aktar could unlock it if he wanted?[/sblock]

Ba'aktar glanced to the ring on his finger. It took time to take effect, and he'd need nourishment before the little device actually kicked in. The door though looked to be quite a dilemna though.

It appeared that the door was for the purpose of fortifying the cell block. So was it for keeping out intruders? That would mean an exit was somewhere on the other side. The voices coming from it suggested it wasn't the containment area for some kind of terrible creation, so Ba'aktar figured it wouldn't hurt to have a peek through. He placed his ear up against the door, trying to determine how close the voices were, then carefully placed the child to one side so he had both hands available to try opening the door a little in order to get a glimpse of what was on the other side.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 17, 2005)

Ghost carefully approaches the rusty door, he eyes the door frame and the floor before the doorway before poking his head in and scoping the interior.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 17, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> [sblock]ooc: So that means Ba'aktar could unlock it if he wanted?[/sblock]
> 
> Ba'aktar glanced to the ring on his finger. It took time to take effect, and he'd need nourishment before the little device actually kicked in. The door though looked to be quite a dilemna though.
> 
> It appeared that the door was for the purpose of fortifying the cell block. So was it for keeping out intruders? That would mean an exit was somewhere on the other side. The voices coming from it suggested it wasn't the containment area for some kind of terrible creation, so Ba'aktar figured it wouldn't hurt to have a peek through. He placed his ear up against the door, trying to determine how close the voices were, then carefully placed the child to one side so he had both hands available to try opening the door a little in order to get a glimpse of what was on the other side.




[sblock]OOC: It can be unlocked and locked on your side of the door.
[/sblock]

The voices on the other side of the door sound like they are echoing within a large chamber, though they seem to be away from the door that Ba'aktar stands behind.  With one large hand the bars keeping the doors closed slide across in their brackets, allowing Ba'aktar to open the door a crack and look through.

The door seems to open onto a walkway that rests above a large chamber below.  The walkway is constructed of a firm metal mesh with handrails, allowing people to see through the bottom of it easily.  The walkway circles the entire room and a second iron door is on the opposite wall of the chamber, as well as two metal ladders one halfway around the walkway on each side.

On the floor below the walkway several dozen men gather in praise, on their hands and knees chanting mystical words of a sort and gesturing towards a single man at the head of the congragation and is the only person not wearing the yellow robes and is instead garbed in a pale blue.

The blue man stands before a large rusted iron vat that rests upon a tilting frame.  The vat bubbles with yellow liquid and sizzles with energy fed by dozens of cables that run from the floor into the base of the device.  The cables pulse with energy and look identicle to the cables that Ba'aktar has previously encountered.  It is too difficult to notice any doors on the ground floor of the chamber.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost carefully approaches the rusty door, he eyes the door frame and the floor before the doorway before poking his head in and scoping the interior.




Beyond the doorway a long corridor stretches out before ending in a solid iron door some hundred feet away.  Torches flank this door making the path easy to navigate, and nothing seems to be apparent between here and there.

From the door there is a distant humming, like the sound of many voices blocked by a heavy barrier.  The occassional flash of light can be barely seen from beneath the iron door, accompanied by a slight rise in the sound of the chanting for a moment.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2005)

Signalling to Taran to follow Ghost carefully, and as quietly as possible, makes his way down the corridor towards the iron door. Once at the imposing portal Ghost quickly examines it before carefully placing his right ear close to the door jam to see if he can make out what is being chanted. He motions to Taran to see if he can see anything from the small space between the door and the floor.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> On the floor below the walkway several dozen men gather in praise, on their hands and knees chanting mystical words of a sort and gesturing towards a single man at the head of the congragation and is the only person not wearing the yellow robes and is instead garbed in a pale blue.
> 
> The blue man stands before a large rusted iron vat that rests upon a tilting frame. The vat bubbles with yellow liquid and sizzles with energy fed by dozens of cables that run from the floor into the base of the device. The cables pulse with energy and look identicle to the cables that Ba'aktar has previously encountered. It is too difficult to notice any doors on the ground floor of the chamber.




Ba'aktar bites his lip, and weighs his options. The decision is a quick one, as there's no reason to stay and nowhere else to go. With most of the people down there on their hands and knees they wouldn't spot him anytime soon unless he made a ruckus. He hoped he wouldn't but in the end he had no real experience with stealth anyway. The walkway looked sturdy enough but it would be no challenge to spot him if someone actually looked.

He eased open the door and picked up the child, creeping out onto the walkway and heading for the far door. It was a gamble, but this was the only option he had left.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 18, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Signalling to Taran to follow Ghost carefully, and as quietly as possible, makes his way down the corridor towards the iron door. Once at the imposing portal Ghost quickly examines it before carefully placing his right ear close to the door jam to see if he can make out what is being chanted. He motions to Taran to see if he can see anything from the small space between the door and the floor.




[sblock]Ghost Listen check (DC 15) +21 - Success
Taran Listen check (DC 15) +13 - Failure
Ghost Knowledge (arcana) check (DC 10/15/20) +15 - Basic Success
Ghost Spellcraft check (DC 28) +29 - Success
[/sblock]

As the two listen intently at the door Ghost's ears begin to pick up something dreadful.  The chant inside is something that he thought he would never hear spoken aloud, for his recent research into the cult of Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk had led him through various tomes of lore in lost nooks of the city.

He had read small pieces of lore about the necromantic teachings of the Killi-kelli-hek tribe, with a handful of scholars theorizing that the dwarves were once powerful necromancers whose dealings with the undead drove them mad and to cannabalism.  One of the forbidden rituals that had been mentioned was the Urigarian Chant, and some of the passages that Ghost had read were being recited in the next room.

The Urigarian Chant was, _is_, supposed to be a lost ritual that draws the soul's essence from living creatures and purifies it so that the drinker of the distilled essence can gain the powers of the victims for short periods of time.  The ritual leaves the victim alive, but without a soul.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 18, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar bites his lip, and weighs his options. The decision is a quick one, as there's no reason to stay and nowhere else to go. With most of the people down there on their hands and knees they wouldn't spot him anytime soon unless he made a ruckus. He hoped he wouldn't but in the end he had no real experience with stealth anyway. The walkway looked sturdy enough but it would be no challenge to spot him if someone actually looked.
> 
> He eased open the door and picked up the child, creeping out onto the walkway and heading for the far door. It was a gamble, but this was the only option he had left.




[sblock]Ba'aktar Move Silently check (DC 1) +9 - Success
[/sblock]

Ba'aktar crept across the metal walkway that circled the room above the chanting cultists below.  He could see several other doors on the ground floor, none of which would do him any good since the cultists would surely kill him before he could get to them.

Walking across to the iron door on the far side of the room, the half-orc noticed that this one was also barred from his side like the last door.  Should this one make any noise when being opened though, the cultists below would be less than happy with his presense.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 19, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> As the two listen intently at the door Ghost's ears begin to pick up something dreadful.  The chant inside is something that he thought he would never hear spoken aloud, for his recent research into the cult of Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk had led him through various tomes of lore in lost nooks of the city.
> 
> He had read small pieces of lore about the necromantic teachings of the Killi-kelli-hek tribe, with a handful of scholars theorizing that the dwarves were once powerful necromancers whose dealings with the undead drove them mad and to cannabalism.  One of the forbidden rituals that had been mentioned was the Urigarian Chant, and some of the passages that Ghost had read were being recited in the next room.
> 
> The Urigarian Chant was, _is_, supposed to be a lost ritual that draws the soul's essence from living creatures and purifies it so that the drinker of the distilled essence can gain the powers of the victims for short periods of time.  The ritual leaves the victim alive, but without a soul.



Ghost's face blanches, as he understands just how vile these cultists are. His hand grips Taran's shoulder tightly and he bends at the waste to whisper in his friends ear. "We have stumbled upon a cult most vile my friend, demons in dwarf skin, depraved lunatics, fanatical heretics. You hear that chanting? That is the"  the pale elf pauses and furtively looks back down the corridor towards the apparent freedom afforded by the sewer "That is the Urigarian Chant, an eldritch ritual steeped in evil and things most foul. It is said the ritual sucks the soul from a living creature to be later purified and distilled into a brew that empowers the drinker for a short while. There be trouble ahead" Ghost straightens, his eyes betraying his fear but he takes a deep breath, steels his nerves and holds out his hand to the halfling "The key please my friend"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 19, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar crept across the metal walkway that circled the room above the chanting cultists below. He could see several other doors on the ground floor, none of which would do him any good since the cultists would surely kill him before he could get to them.
> 
> Walking across to the iron door on the far side of the room, the half-orc noticed that this one was also barred from his side like the last door. Should this one make any noise when being opened though, the cultists below would be less than happy with his presense.




Ba'aktar had gotten to the other side without incident, and the final hurdle sat on the door before him. He'd need the coordination of both hands if he wanted to create minimal noise while unlocking the door, so he eased the child onto the floor and took a closer look at the bar. It seemed a little noise could be tolerated, as long as the chanting was kept up, but if the bar was stubborn and decided to screech and whatnot then he'd be in a tight spot.

He moved began to move the bar, slowly applying pressure until it decided to budge, but anxious to stop should it become audible.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 19, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar had gotten to the other side without incident, and the final hurdle sat on the door before him. He'd need the coordination of both hands if he wanted to create minimal noise while unlocking the door, so he eased the child onto the floor and took a closer look at the bar. It seemed a little noise could be tolerated, as long as the chanting was kept up, but if the bar was stubborn and decided to screech and whatnot then he'd be in a tight spot.
> 
> He moved began to move the bar, slowly applying pressure until it decided to budge, but anxious to stop should it become audible.




The bars upon the door are a new addition it seems, for they make little noise as the half-orc slides them slowly across in place.  The door gives easily to his strength, and it opens quietly enough not to be heard by the cultists that worshipped far below.

Ba'aktar is more than a little surprised however, when directly on the other side of the door he is face-to-face with a dishevelled halfling in tattered leathers holding an undersized spear, a gigantic rat, and an albino halfling wearing a trenchcoat, leather gloves and a strange looking hat. 

None of them are wearing the customary yellow that Ba'aktar has seen throught this dungeon and both seem as surprised to see him as he is them.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 19, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost straightens, his eyes betraying his fear but he takes a deep breath, steels his nerves and holds out his hand to the halfling "The key please my friend"




As Ghost's hand reaches out towards Taren, the door before them swings open slowly and the chant from within immediately grows louder, no longer being blocked by the heavy iron door.  Before the them stands an awesome sight, a massive half-orc warrior towers over them covered in war wounds and grasping at a massive exotic-looking blade with one hand and balancing a large bone bow and a small child over the shoulder of his other arm.

The half-orc looks as surprised to see them as they were he, and though he wears a heavy chain shirt rather than the customary yellow that others in this area seem to favour, he is still an intimidating sight.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar is more than a little surprised however, when directly on the other side of the door he is face-to-face with a dishevelled halfling in tattered leathers holding an undersized spear, a gigantic rat, and an albino elf wearing a trenchcoat, leather gloves and a strange looking hat.
> 
> None of them are wearing the customary yellow that Ba'aktar has seen throught this dungeon and both seem as surprised to see him as he is them.




Ba'aktar narrows his eyes warily and reaffirms his grip on his khora.

"You're not with them are you!?" he whispers harshly.

He's trying to look intimidating but it's not so effective when he's wavering in such a way that suggests he barely supports his own weight right now let alone that of the unconcious child he's carrying.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 21, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

"No, we're against them - we're here to save the children - although it looks like you've beaten us to the punch - literally"  Ghost answers, his eyes betray his concern but a hint of amusement dances in their depths. "Are you being pursued?" Ghost asks as he reaches out to help the half-orc with the child. "Oh by the way, I'm called Ghost, this is Taran and his small friend Twitchy" the albino elf says as he indicates the halfling and his rat accomplice.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 21, 2005)

Ba'aktar looks down behind himself anxiously as Ghost speaks, then thrusts the child into his outstretched arms. He raises his finger to his lips as he slips through the doorway and eases the heavy door shut behind him.

The idea that someone would come of their own free will to rescue all those children was a tad surprising to him, unless there was some rich benefactor paying for their expedition. Exceptionally rich if they had hired enough mercenaries to siege the entire nest of cultists.

"How many people do you have? They've got some gathering going on in the room there, so you'll have to break through them to get to the children. There's a fair few of them, and another group of them being taught something in another room towards the back," Ba'aktar rasps dryly, convinced that providing accurate information would earn him some points with (and hopefully coin from) whoever was running the show, "Got some water?"

He leans against the passageway wall and looks behind the pair for the rest of the armed retinue he's expecting.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

Leaning the child down against the wall Ghost fishes in a pocket of his black leather overcoat and withdraws a small metal flask stoppered with a cork, he slowly and carefully brings the small container to the girls lips and gently pours a dose of the blue liquid, that sloshes inside, down her throat. "What you see is what you get my friend - the people's army, all three of us" Ghost tries to grin reassuringly "although from the looks of you and what you've just told us it looks like we might need more" Ghost pauses and considers the half orc before again reaching into his coat and withdrawing a Phesen "here my, ahhhh friend?"  Ghost says queringly "take this. While I have no water you should find that this little concotion helps".

[sblock]potion cure light wounds on the girl and a Phesen for the half orc (cure light wounds and restoration fx) - edited PC sheet, 2 remaining of each[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2005)

Ba'aktar's shoulders sagged at the realisation that the three of them were the only ones present. Nonetheless, beggars not being choosers, he accepted the offered Phesen and wolfed it down in short order. He coughed a couple of times, and looked down at the child. He was feeling a bit better now, but he was far from ideal condition.

"Thanks," he said, "You pair look like you've just got out of a fight, and I'm in no condition to do anything as I am. I'd reckon if you lot want to do something about this here cult or whatever we come back another time, with more people if we can help it, but better prepared in any case. That way's out right?"

Ba'aktar pointed past the pair and paused to adjust himself, and grunted as he ceased leaning against the wall and placed his weight on his own feet once more. He was about to start on his way out when he remembered something.

"...By the way, I'm Ba'aktar," he said, "-of the Grimash. You fellows want to acquaint yourselves with more of the robed gits? Or shall we take our leave?"


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar's shoulders sagged at the realisation that the three of them were the only ones present. Nonetheless, beggars not being choosers, he accepted the offered Phesen and wolfed it down in short order. He coughed a couple of times, and looked down at the child. He was feeling a bit better now, but he was far from ideal condition.
> 
> "Thanks," he said, "You pair look like you've just got out of a fight, and I'm in no condition to do anything as I am. I'd reckon if you lot want to do something about this here cult or whatever we come back another time, with more people if we can help it, but better prepared in any case. That way's out right?"
> 
> ...




[sblock]Cure light wounds - Child - 3pts
Cure light wounds - Ba'aktar - 6pts
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 22, 2005)

"How badly are you wounded Ba'aktar?  I am Taran by the way."   says the Halfling "And that is my companion Twitchy." He says pointing to a rather large Dire Rat with a saddle.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

"I am not the warrior you are my friend" Ghost says as he appraises the hulking half-orc "and so will bow to your better judgement but it sorely irks me to leave these bastards with the children and I fear that the Yellow Robes will be better prepared the next time we venture down"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "How badly are you wounded Ba'aktar? I am Taran by the way." says the Halfling "And that is my companion Twitchy." He says pointing to a rather large Dire Rat with a saddle.




Ba'aktar nods, commiting the name to memory.

"I'm pretty cut up, but that'll heal. What I really need's some food n' drink," he explains.



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "I am not the warrior you are my friend" Ghost says as he appraises the hulking half-orc "and so will bow to your better judgement but it sorely irks me to leave these bastards with the children and I fear that the Yellow Robes will be better prepared the next time we venture down"




Ba'aktar shrugs.

"Take a shot if you want, the walkway I crossed over would be your best bet if you really want to go, just stay quiet and head for the door opposite. Your biggest problem would be the more wee'uns you bring back across it the higher the odds of one of 'em being heard. I won't stop you, but I ain't goin' back in there, not until I'm feelin' better at least. Much as I'd prefer to be contracted to do this, seems noone really cares what happens to the little tykes," the big half-orc says, "So what's your call, Ghost?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2005)

Taran takes some berries out of his pack, and gestures with them, and then offers 8 goodberries to Ba'aktar.  "Here, take these, they will nourish and heal you."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 24, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Much as I'd prefer to be contracted to do this, seems noone really cares what happens to the little tykes," the big half-orc says, "So what's your call, Ghost?"



"It is the way of this city my friend - the helpless and down trodden are often the ones who the rich and powerful use as stepping stones to a more successful career. But, that aside, as I said I will bow to your better judgement and leave this place until we can at least find some reinforcements. I might be able to speak to Zimmerman, he may want revenge on those who have harmed his daughter and may be able to provide the commission you speak of. Come let us save at least one of these poor wretches" the albino elf says as he reaches down to pickup the listless girl child that lies slumped against the wall and then sets off towards the exit explaining to Ba'aktar as they walk the circumstances which find them, at the least, temporary allies.


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2005)

"We're not far from my village, and I believe we can find sanctuary there.  Perhaps even some reinforcements."   Taran says, somewhat disapointed about the setback of having to turn around.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2005)

The berries are heartily enjoyed by the big half-orc.

"Thanks," he says, appreciative but short on words at the current.

Not knowing where Taran's village is he lets the others lead the way.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 25, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

Ghost stomps along next to Taran, his mind going over the events of the last few days. He is distracted, lost in the story, already writing the front page headline. Suddenly he stops "Gentlemen, I think instead we should go to my apartment, and maybe stop in at work. We can print the story on the morrow's broadsheet and draw attention to the plight of the children. Mayhaps we can even recruit some aid through the paper? What say you gents, will you ascent to me conducting interviews with you? You'd use assumed names of course. And we may even be able to find the parents of some of these children. Come, we could do a great justice for the downtrodden, the lost, the desperate, the abused, we could arrest a great wrong. We could bring these people to justice - even if it is at the hands of vigilanties. Scum like these Yellow Robes deserve no better."  Ghost pauses and looks each of his companions squarely in the eye, a tear rolling down his pale cheek, his arms hold the young girl tight, as if he can protect her from the vile darkness that she had so recently endured "Come my friends, let us shake the very foundations of Metropolis"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 25, 2005)

Ba'aktar seems unmoved by Ghost's uplifting speech, but he also seems tired, injured and grumpy.

"Lead the way then. I just want somewhere to sleep and something to eat," he explains, grudgingly breaking his silence, "I'll answer your questions, but don't go crazy. And if you fellows want my help with these sinster bstrds you can have it. Guess I could say I owe yous as much for patching me up, and those bunch look like they'd be fun to kill anyway."

He trudges along, convinced that while in the company of these fellows he'd be looked out for, but uncertain of his financial future with the charity vibe in the air. Perhaps there'd be some nice religious icons he could pawn in the cultists' den, so going back wasn't too bad a choice in the end.


----------



## Bront (Aug 26, 2005)

"I think my villiage would be better, we can find a way for you to file a story from there.  Send a messanger if need be, but I think rest and reinforcements we need can be found there much easier."   Taran says.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 26, 2005)

As the group continues to speak in the mouth of danger, the loud chanting slowly begins to subside.  The group seems to be completing its cerimony, meaning that the cultists will be free to wander their complex once more at any moment.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 27, 2005)

Ba'aktar was quick to notice the end of the chanting.

"We're going now, decide where we go while we move," the half-orc said, and started off at a quick pace.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 27, 2005)

Still undecided on their destination, the group head down the corridor and move swiftly down the darkened underground beach to where the crude dock is located.  Taran and Ghost's small vessel is still moored to the same pier as they left it, with several cultist corpses lying nearby.  There are also at least twenty other small rowboats as well, all moored to other parts of the docks.


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

"Lets grab one another one.  We can head back to my village, if for nothing else than to warn them, and go from there.  And I don't trust that pier we came in on."   Taran heads for a boat that looks big enough to fit everyone in.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 28, 2005)

"Give me a minute," Ba'aktar said, taking note of which boat Taran was approaching.

He started unmooring the other accessable boats and pushing them out into the questionable stuff they floated in. He paced back over to the others and secured his gear to prevent any dropping while in the boat.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 28, 2005)

The longboats are easy for the group to detatch from the docks, and soon the group of five are drifting their way across the lake of filth and the stench that threatens to eat the wood of the boats.

It is only a matter of minutes before the group are standing at the base of the shaft that leads up into the tunnels near Taran's village.  An old rusty iron ladder leads down one side of the shaft above, though pouring water rains in from above to impede progress a little it seems safe enough.


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

"Up we go."   Taran and Twitchy lead the way up the shaft and back to his villiage.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2005)

Ghost stomps a long lost in thought, following his companions to Taran's home.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

One by one the three companions slowly climb the ladder, the nible Twitchy climbing beside them using his own skills to ascend the shaft.  Several dozen feet up the shaft the three companions suddenly get the sensation of falling, as if the ladder's age gives way to the weight of the three.  Blinking, suddenly the ladder is brand new, as if artisans installed it only hours before.  All three of the companions are saftely still ascending, haunted by a feeling of deva vu that never occurred.

At the top of the shaft it takes Taran a matter of hours to track back through the disgusting tunnels of the sewers and into his underground village.  Stepping to the edge of a large pipe Ba'aktar gets his first view of Taran's home.

A large chamber riddles with rope walkways, ladders, platforms, vats, pipes, nests, all in general disarray stretched forth before him. Populated with nearly a dozen families.

Down the ladder before him was the Phanlak Pits*, where a old white haired and withered elf, calls to farmers to assist in gathering a crop that is being harvested.

[sblock]*Phanlak is a children's treat often served during Azrantide**. Made from an interesting collection of syrup and mosses, as well as other odds and ends, many children laugh at the fact that the jar clearly states that they are produced in the sewers. Apparently they think it's a joke.

**Azrantide is the celebration dedicated to the sun god Azran where all of his followers celebrate their birthdays on the same day. Children eat Phanlak while adults get drunk and give children Phanlak so they will leave them alone.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 29, 2005)

Ba'aktar scratches his chin in awe, and ponders what would happen if a tribe of orcs decided to migrate far enough to discover this small settlement. An ugly thought but an unlikely one, last he remembered the situation back home was pretty stable. Besides that, it was probably too far to travel.

"Cute," he says, marvelling at the quaint little village, "The elf the one we wanna talk to? He looks like an elder."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 30, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

Ghost crosses his arms and stares down at the little village, recalling his last visit and the condition that young Stephanie had been in. "I hope Stephanie has regathered some off her wits and strength"  he muses "maybe the company of this little girl will help her on the road to recovery." Turning to Ba'aktar he says with a grin and a wink "I will let Taran tell you of his home my large brutish friend, I wouldn't want to steal his thunder. And anyway while he does that I might be able to bathe and clean some of this muck off me, a change of clothes would be good as well. Perhaps you could arrange for some robes and a wash basin for me young Taran?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

Taran sighs, "Ahh, home."

He leads the two back to his village.  "Yes, Vulgarth is indeed the man to talk to.  He is wise in his ways, and can offer us perhaps some additional insight beyond our initial passionate responce."

As they approach, Taran waves to Vulgarth, a smile on his face, for this time he brings more pressing information, and a mostly healthy child.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2005)

OOC:
[sblock]If you haven't done so already, please make sure that your hit point total has been updated in the Rogue's Gallery, thanks.
[/sblock]

The group climbs down to the village proper and wanders across the fields towards the elderly elf, Vulgarth.  The old elf smiles as they approach and a small girl's badly scarred and bruised head pops out from behind him, her tiny hands grasping desperately to his pants.  

"It seems everytime I see you Taran, you are bringing more people back to our village."  Vulgrath looks at Ba'aktar for a moment before his eyes drift across to the girl that the group has returned.

"And another girl, I fear that whatever news you have to tell me will not be good.  But it can wait for the moment, you should all follow me and relax."

Vulgarth leads the group across the fields and into a communal hut built on the ground of the cavern where many of the workers rest and eat during their breaks.  He asks a woman politely to bring across a cup of hot Rynwater* for the group before he sits down to listen to their tale.

[sblock]Rynwater: a tea made from an offshoot of the raspberry plant.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

"Must be Twitchy, people just love him." Taran jokes with a smile "And while it is not good news, it is far from bad news."

Taran follows Vulgarth to the hut and sits down, thanking the woman for the tea.  "Vulgarth, this is Ba'aktar"  he says, pointing to the half-orc, "And I don't think I caught the little one's name."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Must be Twitchy, people just love him." Taran jokes with a smile "And while it is not good news, it is far from bad news."
> 
> Taran follows Vulgarth to the hut and sits down, thanking the woman for the tea.  "Vulgarth, this is Ba'aktar"  he says, pointing to the half-orc, "And I don't think I caught the little one's name."




Vulgarth looks at the slumped body of the child for a moment before reaching one hand across to her. "_Estala phon myjuub la_.  Wake up little one."  His hand glows for a moment and the child's eyes open.  "What is your name?"

The girl looks around, she had been fading in and out of unconsciousness for the trip back, but now her eyes were wide open and alert.  "Help us, were are dying..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The girl looks around, she had been fading in and out of unconsciousness for the trip back, but now her eyes were wide open and alert. "Help us, were are dying..."




Suddenly Ba'aktar was reminded of his experience in the orphanage. He frowned and looked away from the child, half-expecting her to start vomiting and shrinking like the other.

"There were plenty more wee'uns, that one was just the easiest to rescue of the lot," he explained.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

Looking to the Elder Ghost continues from where Ba'aktar left off "There were too many of them, we decided to leave, rest, look for aid and return to put a stop once and for all to the vile crimes being committed in that hell hole"


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 3, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Looking to the Elder Ghost continues from where Ba'aktar left off "There were too many of them, we decided to leave, rest, look for aid and return to put a stop once and for all to the vile crimes being committed in that hell hole"




Vulgarth looks at the three of them grimly, glancing at the two children whilst silently making his decision.  "It seems that we can ill afford to sit here and do nothing, but you need rest, at least for the night.  I shall see what I can do to help the situation, but where do you suggest that we enlist help from to rescue these children?  We have many people that live here, but we are hardly warriors as you can see!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 4, 2005)

"Where there not a few rangers in training?  I hate to take them away from the villiage, but perhaps some could be spaired for this?  Ghost wanted to send a message to the surface too, to get the story out and perhaps enlist some help, but I felt safer stoping here first."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 4, 2005)

As far as Ba'aktar knew Yu'olan was dead, and he was the guy with all the connections when people needed to be hired for a job. There were undoubtedly others out there who did the same, but Ba'aktar had taken time to prove to the former city guard that he was worthy of the better jobs that came around. He wasn't in the mood right now to go earn that kind of business relation all over again, and there was insufficient time to do so anyway.

Getting good employment aside, would they have the money to afford a few mercs if Ba'aktar could find someone with the connections?

"You could get a few experienced swords if you have some coin," he suggested.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Where there not a few rangers in training?  I hate to take them away from the villiage, but perhaps some could be spaired for this?  Ghost wanted to send a message to the surface too, to get the story out and perhaps enlist some help, but I felt safer stoping here first."




"There are hardly battle-harderned warriors capable of taking on an army of cultists, but I see your point.  If we don't try, then who will?"  Vulgarth looks to Ba'aktar and Ghost, "If you wish I can show you the way to the surface, or send messages.  This isn't your fight gentlemen, you need not risk yourself if you don't wish."

"But if this is what you wish, Ba'aktar, we have little in the way of coin, but if you can help what we have is yours..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 4, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "But if this is what you wish, Ba'aktar, we have little in the way of coin, but if you can help what we have is yours..."




Ba'aktar grunted and waved away the old elf's offer.

"I've a debt to repay to these two. I'll lend 'em my services till they're finished dealing with those robes," he says.

Had he gotten out on his own and not died of starvation, there'd be nil chance of him wanting to lay eyes on that cursed place again. He'd just pretend it never happened, and see if he could fetch a nice price for that coin he picked up back in the orphange. Now that he actually remembered it, Ba'aktar fished through one of his pockets for it, hoping a cultist hadn't made off with it.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar grunted and waved away the old elf's offer.
> 
> "I've a debt to repay to these two. I'll lend 'em my services till they're finished dealing with those robes," he says.
> 
> Had he gotten out on his own and not died of starvation, there'd be nil chance of him wanting to lay eyes on that cursed place again. He'd just pretend it never happened, and see if he could fetch a nice price for that coin he picked up back in the orphange. Now that he actually remembered it, Ba'aktar fished through one of his pockets for it, hoping a cultist hadn't made off with it.




[sblock]Ba'aktar could feel the smooth coin in his pocket and while the conversation was continuing, he managed a peek at it to make sure it was the same one.  The coin itself was in beautiful shape, shiny and new unlike any other coin he had seen in his life.  Surely it would have to be worth something.  It was heavy too, unlike the coins that are used in the city at the moment which are nearly paper-thin and probably cointain very little actual gold or silver anyway.  This coin was thick, heavy, and new...
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 5, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

"Yes, if you have something I could write on I will be able to send a story to my editor who can then run it on the front page - we might be able to get some recruits that way? Give me about an hour to put something together."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Yes, if you have something I could write on I will be able to send a story to my editor who can then run it on the front page - we might be able to get some recruits that way? Give me about an hour to put something together."




Vulgarth stands slowly and nods to everybody in turn.  "Other more mundane matters need my attention for the moment, everything that you may need will be provided for you.  Please rest for the night and in the morning we will be able to take care of this predicament."

With that the wizened elf slowly makes his way back out into the fields, leaving the company of three to their own devices once more.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

As soon as the writing material appears Ghost gets down to writing the story of his life, he occassionally stops to confirm a fact with his friends and includes a few choice words from them "Where do you think we should ask any potential recruits to gather and when?"  the pale elf asks his friend after an hour or so of writing.


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2005)

"The storm gate where we went in seems to be well known, that seems ideal."  Taran suggests.  "You're both welcome to reside at my place tonight.  I should have space."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 6, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

"Yes, yes, just the place"  the elf mumbles as he finishes the story with a flourish of his quill "Just the thing, a call to action, let's see if we can appeal to anyone's sense of justice" he pauses and thinks about the average citizen of Metropolis "Probably not" he continues "maybe we could appeal to their sense of greed? Anyone have any idea where we can get a lot of cash in a hurry?" the bard asks each of his companions.


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2005)

"I think appealing to their sense of justice is better.  It's time  someone took a stand.  Not having lived on the surface, our comunity here works only because everyone else looks out for what is best for the whole, and thinks about more than just themselves.  If you call people out to do that, and prop them up when they do, it can only lead to go things.  If the time has come where a call for good men brings no one, then Metropolis is beyond saving, but I don't think you believe that, or you wouldn't be doing what you are."

Taran seems a bit suprised with himself, finding the inpirational words flowing so easily from him.  Perhaps Vulgarth has had a stronger influince than he'd thought.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 6, 2005)

Ba'aktar stifled a yawn. All the talk of justice and... whatever went with it was the kind of thing he heard in taverns. Optimistic old storytellers recounting heroic tales they couldn't quite remember. He glanced in his money pouch, surprised the cultists hadn't touched it either. Truly they must be a misled bunch to even ignore a weighty purse. After some barely audible grumbling involving adding numbers in his head he figured he was capable of hiring on a mercenaries since the locals couldn't.

"I have money. I can pay for mercs, but someone else's gonna have to do the bargaining. And we'll need to find someone with connections, unless either of you know a local merc hangout. Worth noting here that I have no idea where I am, so I'm relying on you two," he says.

Ba'aktar was a little disgruntled about spending his own coin, but felt obliged to under the circumstances.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

"I thank you Ba'aktar for your generous offer. Hopefully, as Taran believes, we won't have need for any money. I am afraid the events of the last few days have caught up with me and I am in dire need of some rest. I will speak with you in the morning, good night my friends" With that the elf slides down the wall he had been leaning on and quickly slips into reverie.

---------------------------

Ghost rises early in the morning, his thoughts filled with children in small cages begging for food, bloodied wounds and chafed raw skin glistening in the dirty light. His doesn't rise as peacefully as he normally does from a reverie, his eyes have a slightly haunted look. 

Yawning he quicks awake his comrades "Come on, we have people to recruit and children to save. Is there anything we need do here before we leave Taran?' he says turning his attention to the halfling "Maybe a quick bite to break our fasts?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

Taran rests somewhat peacefully.  Comfortable in his bed, but disturbed by what he has seen today.

He awakens and prepares his spells for the day (I'll adjust them shortly).  "Yes, some food would be good, though it looks like I am a bit low on food here myself.  I think we should speak with Vulgarth as well before we leave."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2005)

Ba'aktar being woken was almost a dangerous experience. The exhausted half-orc was resistant to efforts to rouse him, and when he finally took notice of Ghost's efforts he interpreted it as someone trying to empty his pockets, and the agile elf weaved out of the way of a poorly aimed fist.

"Grr-rarn k'thakt!" he growled as he propped himself to get a better look at his assaillant.

He blinked a couple of times, bewilderment giving way to memories of where he was. He nodded to Ghost and got to his feet, packing his things and getting ready for the day's activity.

"Food is good," he said in agreement to breakfast, short on words during the morning.

Ba'aktar's ring still had a little while before it resumed activity, and the both new and old sensation of hunger urged him to eat.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 8, 2005)

[sblock]For anyone who is still injured, the herbalists of the community provide overnight care to you, allowing you to restore 8hp.  Please update Rogue's Gallery (or I shall use your old hp totals).[/sblock]

The morning is that of rice and vegetables with a small cup of wine to wash it down, certainly better than much of the food available on the streets above.  During breakfast a small child approaches Ghost to mention that his article has been delivered to the publishers earlier that morning and drops off a small pouch courtesy of his editor*.

As the group readies itself for travel once more, Vulgarth approaches them carrying a large pouch.  "I have eighteen men able to come with you gentlemen on this endevour, all are capable with a blade enough to hold their own, and will follow your judgements on all matters.  Here."

Passing the pouch to Taran, the halfling counts eight Phesen within.  Obviously the elderly elf has decided to give his entire supply to the expedition, a sign that he takes the mission seriously indeed.

[sblock]Ghost Profession-journalist (DC varies) +18
*The pouch contains 18 silver pieces within and a short note commending Ghost on his work.  It also mentions that the publisher would like to have words with Ghost as soon as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

Taken aback by the generosity of the elder, and flushed with pride at the contents of the bag, Ghost is feeling particularly upbeat about the possibilites of the day. "Well as I see it, the Storm Gate and then the Yellow Robes lair. Anything else to be done?" he says to his companions after thanking Vulgarth for his aid.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"I think that is all that is needed."  Taran said.

"Master, I do have one last question though.  We had an anonamous helper hand us the key to the yellow robe's stronghold.  Ghost thought he sounded like me.  Have you seen or heard anyone pass that way, perhaps one that sounded like me?"

OOC: [sblock]Taran's sheet has been updated [/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 11, 2005)

Ba'aktar stood back from the others and pondered where he could be. To simply wake up in that dungeon was a tad disorientating on the grander scale of where he was in relation to The Acres of Ash and Stone. As soon as he was on the surface he'd be able to get a bearing on his location... he hoped.

Taran's words struck a cord in Ba'aktar's mind. Someone who sounded like him? Could this someone also look like Taran? Perhaps they'd be lucky enough to encounter that someone when they returned to the Robes' lair. He fidgetted with his sword as he waited, and picked at nicks in the blade with his thumbnail.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"Oh, you might be needing these Ba'aktar."  Taran says as he hands him 3 Phesen.  "They can heal you and restore more draining damage as well."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I think that is all that is needed."  Taran said.
> 
> "Master, I do have one last question though.  We had an anonamous helper hand us the key to the yellow robe's stronghold.  Ghost thought he sounded like me.  Have you seen or heard anyone pass that way, perhaps one that sounded like me?"




[sblock]Taran's Sense Motive Check (DC 23) +8 - Failure
Ghost's Sense Motive Check (DC 23) +14 - Failure
Ba'aktar's Sense Motive Check (DC 23) +10 - Failure[/sblock]

Vulgrath frowns a little and thinks carefully before answering, "No, I'm sure I would notice something like that.  Are you sure it wasn't just someone that sounded similar or looked similar to you?  Stranger coincidences have happened."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> Vulgrath frowns a little and thinks carefully before answering, "No, I'm sure I would notice something like that.  Are you sure it wasn't just someone that sounded similar or looked similar to you?  Stranger coincidences have happened."



"My instincts are normally sound. Perhaps it was some sort of shape changer?" Ghost suggests. "Anyway, we are unlikely to find the answer to that riddle here, and beside, whatever it is seems to be on our side so shall we get on with the business of saving children?"  the pale elf suggests to the group.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 12, 2005)

Ba'aktar looked at the Phesen, and nodded, "Thanks."

He didn't doubt he was going to need them. They resembled something he saw in a stall in a backalley somewhere, claimed to be rare and carrying a price which said the same. Did the halflings export this stuff to the surface? Or was it just something within the elf's domain? Maybe he was just remembering something else. Carried an interesting scent nonetheless, certainly smelled better than the rest of the sewer realms. 



			
				d20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Anyway, we are unlikely to find the answer to that riddle here, and beside, whatever it is seems to be on our side so shall we get on with the business of saving children?" the pale elf suggests to the group.




The half-orc grunted in agreement, more concerned about what smoking the Phesen would be like if he had any left over in the end.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

Seeing the gift of the Phesen to Ba'Aktar Ghost holds out his hand and says with a laugh in his voice "Looks like you can pay me back for the _Phesen_ I gave you back in the Yellow Robe lair now my friend" he suggests with a chuckle "Just hope I don't get into the same condition you were to have to earn it" he continues with a grin and a wink.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2005)

The half-orc glances down at the Phesen once more, before dropping one of the herb bundles into Ghost's outstretched hand.

"We're even then, least far as dried plants go," he said, and was quick to place the remaining two in his pocket, "We can go when yer ready."


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

"Let us be off then."
Taran leeds the men through a maze of sewers and pipes in a knowing fassion, till finaly they reach the area under the grate he and Ghost came in


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 13, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

"Nay it is yours fairly given my friend"  Ghost says as he hands the bundle back to the half orc "I but meant, in a heavy tongued way I admit, that I hope if I am injured that you will be there to have an opportunity to repay the debt. Which I hasten to add I don't consider a debt. Apologies my friend I was but trying to lighten the mood" Ghost says with a wink and a smile as he and Ba'Aktar trail behind Tarran.

Once they reach the grate Ghost signals to his friends to stay low and climbs the rusty ladder to the surface where he carefully pokes his head out of the manhole and scans the area, looking for any possible recruits that may have read the story.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2005)

The companions made their way through the sewers and finally to the streets above where Ghost had mentioned a gathering spot for sympathetic minds.  Climbing to the surface with their group of sewer-dwelling warriors, Ba'aktar was the only one to recognise the leader of the group that had gathered to assist the would-be heroes.

Waiting for them was a handful under twenty men, looking far from the sympathetic sort.  More likely they had seen the opportunity to loot and had measured the pros and cons to the point where the possibility of money had one.

At the front a strange looking halfling stood watching the group.  He spat in his hand and preened himself ineffectually before offering his hand to Ghost.

"'entre's me name ya know.  Me an' deez fella's 'ere wanna 'elp ya see.  Dun s'pose yoo be needin' a extra 'and ay?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

"Ahhh, friend Entre" Ghosts says as he grips the halflings hand tightly "tis good to see that men staunch and strong would come to the aid of these street children. See Ba'Aktar" the elf says turning back to the half-orc "friend Taran was right, the righteousness of our endeavour was enough to bring out the good in at least some of the people of Metropolis. And now" he says sweeping his arms in a circle so that all are included in his next statement "we almost have an army. Let us have vengeance" he roars clutching his hands into fists and throwing his arms in the air.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 14, 2005)

d20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Nay it is yours fairly given my friend" Ghost says as he hands the bundle back to the half orc "I but meant, in a heavy tongued way I admit, that I hope if I am injured that you will be there to have an opportunity to repay the debt. Which I hasten to add I don't consider a debt. Apologies my friend I was but trying to lighten the mood" Ghost says with a wink and a smile as he and Ba'Aktar trail behind Tarran.




Ba'aktar nods, the strange looking elf was an odd character, but likable enough. He pockets the Phesen with the other two and returns his attention to the matter at hand.

"Seems you've recovered alright," Ba'aktar says to Hentre in greeting, "Can't be sure how much good loot's in there, didn't get a decent look around."

There was a little surprise that Hentre was still alive, but it was likely the robed figure had ignored the unconcious halfling when he dealt with Yu'olan. Ba'aktar decided to ask the little fellow about Yu'olan when there was a moment spare.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 14, 2005)

Hentre smiles with broken and rotten teeth at Ghost, "We iz reddy to go!"  The group falls in behind the people from Taran's village, following the group down into the sewers once more.  Before long the entire group was heading to their destiny in the lair of the Yellow Cult.

Ba'aktar:
[sblock]Dropping back to talk to Hentre, the small halfling's eyes watch the half-orc's approach carefully.  Once Ba'aktar said his mind one of the halfling's hands dropped to the pommel of his dagger, the other clenched into a fist with its thumb poking out.  Making a slicing gesture with his thumb across his throat, Hentre snarls and moves away from the large half-orc, his point delivered.[/sblock]

Ghost:
[sblock]Trudging through the sewers once more, this time with a small army at his back, Ghost can't help but notice something...familiar.  The scent, the shadows down certain tunnels, the faint noises echoing that others dismiss.  There are ghouls following them, that he was sure of, and no wonder with a group like his walking through the sewers...[/sblock]

Taran:
[sblock]Leading the small army through the sewers once more, there is a sudden warmth eminating from somewhere in his clothing.  Searching through the myriad of pockets, it is not long before the halfling discovers that the pocket that he had placed his mysterious key into, was lacking a key.  Instead the pocket contained a shiney gold coin, brand new as if it were minted yesterday.  The coin was not like the paper thin coins of Metropolis, this was thick and heavy...[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Taran pulls out a thick gold coin and begins to examine it curiously.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

Ghost signals to his two original companions that he wants a quiet word. Calling for a quick break he draws the two aside and advises them of his fears that the group is being tracked by ghouls.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 15, 2005)

Ba'aktar understands Hentre's message. Either Yu'olan had survived and told him what happened, or Hentre went back to piece together what happened for himself. The injuries inflicted on Ulam could easily have been identified as Ba'aktar's handiwork; heavy, cleaver-like wounds. If Ulam's skill was anything to measure Hentre by, the little fellow's vengeance would be something to look forward to. They could settle their own matter once the Robes' Den was cleaned out, or perhaps during if Hentre was angry enough to jeopordise the job. With their interaction complete Ba'aktar moved back over to the others.

"Ghouls?" he asked quietly, not certain he had heard Ghost right, "I look forward to it."

The living dead were an exotic opponent. Going toe-to-toe with them would be something he could be proud of. At the sight of Taran studying a thick gold coin however, Ba'aktar's eyes widened in surprise and his hand moved to his own pocket in search of his own.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 15, 2005)

As the group continues their journey, the three companions gather to walk and talk closely.  The others seem to know the general direction that they are supposed to head, so the lack of guidance for a few moments is not missed.

Taran:
[sblock]Appraise check (DC 15) +11 - Failure

The coin itself is thick and obviously more valuable than the common coin of Metropolis.  On one side is the face of a man that you do not recognise, on the other is an image of the towering spires of Metropolis.  There seems to be no readable markings that signifies the dating of this coin.[/sblock]

Ba'aktar:
[sblock]Fishing through his pockets, the half-orc feels his coin roll around in his pocket for a moment before falling into the palm of his hand, he hadn't lost it yet.  As the three talked it was easy for him to identify that the coin that Taran held was the same as he had recovered from the temple of Urbanus.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

"Let us continue, we should make haste, for as much as ridding the sewers of the gouls would be good, we have a more important task at hand."

In a softer voice to his other companions, Taran says "It seem the key is gone.  This coin was in my pocket instead."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 16, 2005)

Ba'aktar returned his own coin to his pocket without mentioning anything, not comfortable with clarifying its presence to the others just yet.

"Humus help us if that key was our only way in," Ba'aktar remarks quietly as he continues forward.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 16, 2005)

Slowly but surely the group, now bordering on forty men, make their way into the sewers once more.  Finding the shaft that leads down into the river of filth that flows beneath the city is easy for Taran, and walking with the current down towards the lake is an uneventful, if not disturbing, hike.

The lake itself is putrid, the rank smell that you experianced on your last visit is worse than ever.  That is the least of the groups problems though.  When the companions left the underground complex, they only brought two boats back across the lake with them, leaving the others across on the pier.

Now with nearly forty men to transport, and only two six-man boats, a new problem has presented itself.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"We can have some men double back and pick up the rest, there may still be a few extra boats on the other side."  Taran says.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

"Yes I fully agree. Ba'Aktar, Taran, myself and 3 others will go in one boat with another boat following. We'll secure the far side and send back these two boats plus any others available" Ghost says as he gingerley steps aboard one of the small vessel.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

"I don't think Twitchy will like being left."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

"Of course not" Ghost says as he scoops up the rat and drops him in the boat "There is plenty of room for our furry friend in here as well. I meant no offence"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

OOC: You do realize that Twitchy is a medium sized Dire Rat, as in weighing about as much as a man


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

OOC: yeah but size wise he's just like a small dog isn't he? I was thinking the boat only had shoulder room for 6 but Twitchy would be able to lie at our feet without a hassle? He's not Great Dane size is he? More like a Staffy?


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

OOC: He's more Huskey, St Bernard, or Lab sized.  He's also got a saddle.  Taran rides him occasionaly.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

OOC: That's a big rat! So there are only 2 other dudes in the boat then, oh and Ghost may need a hand scooping


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

OOC: They grow big in the sewers   He's actualy pretty close to a Riding Dog as far as size.  Stats are on my sheet


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 17, 2005)

After brief discussions, Taran, Ghost and Ba'aktar climb into the boat with Twitchy, leaving room for two more men.  Hentre and one of his 'soldiers' volunteer by simply climbing into the boat behind the companions without being asked or really offering.

The boat sloshed across the sea of filth, brown crimson ichor splashing at every pull of the oars, severed limbs and bodies moving about in a morbid current all around them.  The trip seemed longer this time, paranoia may have been setting in but, it seemed like some of the floating dead eyes were, watching them...

Docking at the far pier, Hentre offers for his man to take a boat back so that their small group can stay on this side and secure the landing, of course his use of language is hardly that formal or intellectual though.

On the doorstep of their common foe, Taran, Ghost and Ba'aktar had only a few minutes to order themselves before their army decended upon this stronghold.  Only a few minutes to prepare themselves for their fate.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 17, 2005)

Ba'aktar got down to business. He secured his shield on, and warmed up his sword arm with a few practise swings. The sound of the air being torn through brute strength was noticable, and the fact that the huge merc knew where to strike a man to make it hurt more made him extra effective when working with someone else.

He approached Ghost, questions pending on his mind.

"The ghouls... I'm tempted to head back over and protect the last group across. They'd like to pick on few as they can right? If not now, will we have to deal with them on the way back? Or will they lose interest by then?" Ba'aktar asks, "Most important, what's the best way to kill 'em?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 18, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

"Perhaps you are right, although I saw no sign of them following after the intitial time." Ghost says to the half-orc as he scratches at his head "best way to deal with them is with a cleric, failing that just hack at them, but be careful of their claws as they paralyze with a but a scratch"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Ba'aktar nods as he takes in Ghost's reply. 

"Taran, I'm going back across for a few minutes," he says.

He waits for the next load of halflings to be dropped off and rows back across to act as rear guard for a little while.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Tis a good plan. I hope it is unnessessary."  Taran says.

Taran paces a bit, somewhat nervous about the comming assault.  He looks about to see if he can spot his mysterious impersonator.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 18, 2005)

It takes another two crossings but eventually the entire group has been ferried across the lake safely.  Ba'aktar, the last to cross back over, watches shadows dance in the tunnel nearby, as well as the sounds of movement.  Seems as though the ghouls had not left them entirely alone after all...

Now the small army was gathered on the beaches, ready to assault the fortress of the Yellow Cult, all they needed now was a plan.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"SHould we see how far we can get by stealth first?  I think that might help us save more children, particularly if they decide the remove the evidence against them."  Taran says with a frown at that thought.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Ba'aktar seemed approving of Taran's plan.

"The longer we can go without them knowing we're there, the more wee'uns we can get out without  riskin' 'em harm," Ba'aktar said, "Over the other side of the big room you two saw, there's another door. Basically through there's the holding cells for the little 'uns. I'd prefer to stay back and leave it to the quieter folk until my... specialty was called for. Or at least until the way was clear for me, I dun' want the job botched on my part."

The half-orc leaned on his big sword as he crouched to discuss the group's plan.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 19, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

"Yes then stealth it shall be, but how to move so many quietly?"  Ghost asks. Turning to the half-orc, a glint of an idea in his eye, the elf continues "You have been further inside than us Ba'Aktar, is there anyway we could dvide our force so that the majority of our number distract the Yellow Robes while we three and a select few others go for the children?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 19, 2005)

Ba'aktar thinks for a few seconds.

"The large room just beyond the first door... on ground level there's many doors. Don't know where they lead, but that room's the riskiest spot I can think of, lots of space to fling magic and sharp things around. No idea if there's more children down behind them doors, didn't get a look at the entire place. We'll need to keep the robes off the walkway at least, if not keep the room clear so the wee'uns have safe passage. The wee'un's cells are in long corridors, so me an' a few capable sorts could keep an end plugged. Can't use their numbers in the narrow. Could even try blocking the doors the Robes'd enter through if we can find gear at hand," he explained, throwing out his half-baked ideas.

Ba'aktar sketched a rough map in the dirt of the layout of passages where the children were being kept.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2005)

OOC:
[sblock]Ohhhh Festy, feel free to map the rooms.  Ic ould do it, but after my last formatting mishap I caused....ewww.....and that was a simple tunnel![/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2005)

The finished product of Ba'aktar's scratching in the damp blood-stained earth.

ooc: Behold my awesomely mediocre mapping skill(z)!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> The finished product of Ba'aktar's scratching in the damp blood-stained earth.
> 
> ooc: Behold my awesomely mediocre mapping skill(z)!




OOC:
[sblock]*sob* I'm so happy, you get extra XP for that   [/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 22, 2005)

ooc:[sblock]Hehe, I'm just glad I got it right!   [/sblock]

Ba'aktar looks once more to the others for confirmation, ideas or suggestions.

"Well, here's 'ow I would do it. The quiet go first, see what's what, and if it's all clear or they can kill any already there quiet-like then I'll just follow. If there's problems I'll rock up and make meself useful. I hope we don't need to make ourselves obvious right from the get go though."

He indicates the large room.

"Need most of our people covering this room. Keep the walkway around the top secure. If they don' get any touble they can send a coupla blokes to check the doors on the first floor just so we 'ave an idea of what's what with them, otherwise they need to keep the place tight. When it comes to it I dun think they could fight for long, they'd probably buy us some time at most, stealth's important. These Robes seem to have lots of people."

Ba'aktar's finger hovers over the makeshift map, passing over the door opposite the entrance and down the passage to the small central room. He mutters something briefly about experiments happening there. He then indicates the the door out and the corridor connecting two rooms to the central room.

"Along here we got the cells for the wee'uns. We'll need two groups so we can cover both ends. We'll need some of our best in these teams, take 'vantage of the close quarters, I'll be in one of them. Also should see if there's anything we can jam the doors with when we get there, buy us time," he says, then his finger hovers over the lower door, "This one was almost fallin' off it's hinges when I found it, some kinda teachin' room or other. Easily breached and if so probably lots of hostiles, so my team'll stem the tide there. The other door is real damn solid, looks like some kinda torture room, locked from the other sides me thinks. Could be people in there that need our help, but best not to bother with it unless the folks on the other side initiate. Too dificult to get through otherwise."

Ba'aktar leans back now, mostly finished with the map.

"I dun expect us to go unnoticed f'rever, so we need to plan for a fighting retreat. The folk in the large room just need to keep their heads down an' cover the ladders for the most part. If'n they take the ground floor and have a few boys look around, soon as they get stiff resistance they should fall back to the walkway. They _have_ to keep it secure for us to get the wee'uns across. Once we're out here we'll be waitin' for boats to ferry us across. I want whoever's in best nick at that stage to get split up. Half of those who can still fight go first and secure the landin' spot for the kiddies, them ghouls ain't gonna be sinkin' their claws inna them, the other half stay and leave last. We'll probably need to hold the spot for a few minutes, so it'll be hard. I'll be the last person into the last boat across.

"Either of you want to add anything? Think of anything better? Ghost, prob'ly best if you explain the plan to the boys. You seem easier on the ears than me.

Ba'aktar adds a small room-like shape onto the corridor between the large room and the experiment room. He scratches his chin and looks at it thoughtfully while waiting for the troops to be informed.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

"I'll trust your judgement.  I am a man of more peacefull times driven by the desire to see good done for the sake of a little girl."  Taran says.

Taran gestures at himself, and his skin becomes tougher, almost treelike.

OOC: [sblock]Barkskin, should last 40 minutes[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

"That plan sounds a fine one my hulking friend. Let's break up into groups then shall we?" Ghost says to Ba'Aktar and Taran. Pivoting he addresses the group at large  "Let's have all those that fancy themselves as stealthy taking a position over here"  Ghost points to his right "And those who favour a more direct, beat-the-stuffing-out-of-it approach please move orderly to my left".

[sblock] Trying to get an idea of how many fighters/warriors/rogues etc are in the group. No spellcasters amongst the new recruits are there?[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "That plan sounds a fine one my hulking friend. Let's break up into groups then shall we?" Ghost says to Ba'Aktar and Taran. Pivoting he addresses the group at large  "Let's have all those that fancy themselves as stealthy taking a position over here"  Ghost points to his right "And those who favour a more direct, beat-the-stuffing-out-of-it approach please move orderly to my left".
> 
> [sblock] Trying to get an idea of how many fighters/warriors/rogues etc are in the group. No spellcasters amongst the new recruits are there?[/sblock]




The groups slowly begin to form and it is obvious from the start that the magically adept are absent within the group.  The warriors of the group easily make up the largest group to go in, while only seven men volunteer themselves for a stealthy approach.  Hentre himself offers to go in with the warriors to back them up, for no doubt you'll need all the swords you can get.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 23, 2005)

Ba'aktar casts a glance towards a noisy and seemingly drunk human fellow before returning his attention to the gathering groups. He had his reservations but the situation required every person they could gather.

"Them numbers look good to me," Ba'aktar says to Ghost from over his shoulder, "Dun' want too many scouts anyway. Once they're done checkin' the far hallways they can fall back and let the combat teams plug the entrances. Any of them who know their way around a lock may be useful in getting the wee'uns out of the cells too."


----------



## Bront (Sep 23, 2005)

Taran looks on the forces with trepidation, hoping that this odd collection of people is exactly what is needed, for the children's sake.  

"I am probably best with the men at arms, for while I can hide readily, I am not well trained in hiding nor sneaking."  Taran motions to Twitchy "We can help support the men as needed."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 24, 2005)

The group of scouts move quickly up to the main door, and taking only moments to open it silently, are gone.  Whispers of sound travel back down into the ears of those that wait, but soon even that has disappeared.

Men shift uncomfortably in their shoes, waiting for the return of the scouts, for it will signify the beginning of the assault.  One man whispers nervously whether this was the kind of thing that bards would be telling their children about, another replies that unless they stop these people, the children wouldn't be hearing about anything.

Now they had a few minutes to prepare, prepare for the end.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 25, 2005)

Ba'aktar stayed close to the door, listening intently for signs of trouble. Another crazy event to add to the little resume noone ever got to see. Another group of cultists to kill, though clearly more deserving than the last batch he took part in killing.

His shield felt light in his grip, and he prayed silently to Humus that when the time came he would become a slaughterer worthy of the dark god's attention, just long enough to butcher as many Yellow Robes as he could find in their lair.

The seconds ticked by, and he turned to his two colleagues.

"You gents gonna secure the big room? Or guard the wee'uns?" Ba'aktar asked them.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2005)

OOC:

[sblock]Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen.
You may have noticed that we are experiancing a slight delay as we wait for the plot scouts to return to our position.  Due to this unforseen circumstance, I have decided that perhaps it may be a good time to give you much needed experiance.
Taran - gains 5,200xp
Ba'aktar - gains 4,550xp
Ghost - gains 4,900xp
Feel free to drop by our rarely used OOC colum to discuss leveling and so forth.  Remember, feel free to level however you wish rather than following other's leads.

Thank you for your attention.

[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2005)

The iron door slides open quietly once more, this time to allow one of the scouts to return to the main group.  He approaches Ghost and whispers, "The main chamber has been secured, you can come in and take it any time now."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 27, 2005)

"Make up yer minds soon. I wanna pick the guard teams," Ba'aktar says to his colleagues, and disappears through the door.

He steps out onto the walkway to find the room clear without any sign of a problem, he would have thought the room had always been empty were there not being two corpses stowed on the walkway. What was even more surprising was that it seemed the drunk human was directing events. Quite a turn of events in his mind, this fellow must have been quite capable. Ba'aktar made a note to learn the human's name later, perhaps seek him out when he had a contract that could use a subtle person's skills. It wasn't like he was going to get any help in future from Ulam or Hentre in that regards, anyway. 

He strode up the apparent lead scout, "Any word on the wee'uns' cells?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 27, 2005)

Taran remains in a state of silent observance, as he waits for a signal to procede with the other men at arms.

OOC: Figures, you do this while I'm away   I'll level him appropriately hopefully tonight, and discuss it in the OOC chat (The new one I assume).


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 28, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> He steps out onto the walkway to find the room clear without any sign of a problem, he would have thought the room had always been empty were there not being two corpses stowed on the walkway. What was even more surprising was that it seemed the drunk human was directing events. Quite a turn of events in his mind, this fellow must have been quite capable. Ba'aktar made a note to learn the human's name later, perhaps seek him out when he had a contract that could use a subtle person's skills. It wasn't like he was going to get any help in future from Ulam or Hentre in that regards, anyway.
> 
> He strode up the apparent lead scout, "Any word on the wee'uns' cells?"





The scout seems to be intent on checking the bodies, rifling through their pockets for valuables.  As he pulls at one of the pockets, the Yellow Robe lurches to life once more trying to scream through a deeply slashed throat.

Without even blinking an eye the scout swings the point of his boot into the man's eye causing a crunching noise and a spray of blood.  He turns to the second corpse and brings his heel down hard upon the corpse's face repeatedly.

Behind Ba'aktar the rest of the men move into the chamber and take up positions.  Ghost moves to the lower level with ten other men to protect the most difficult spot in the complex (that is known) leaving the rest on the walkways above to continue their foray.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 28, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> The scout seems to be intent on checking the bodies, rifling through their pockets for valuables.  As he pulls at one of the pockets, the Yellow Robe lurches to life once more trying to scream through a deeply slashed throat.
> 
> Without even blinking an eye the scout swings the point of his boot into the man's eye causing a crunching noise and a spray of blood.  He turns to the second corpse and brings his heel down hard upon the corpse's face repeatedly.
> 
> Behind Ba'aktar the rest of the men move into the chamber and take up positions.  Ghost moves to the lower level with ten other men to protect the most difficult spot in the complex (that is known) leaving the rest on the walkways above to continue their foray.




As Ghost passes the scout he pulls him aside and whisper in his ear: [sblock] Hey boss, put a man to watch these two guys, they ain't dead and won't be anytime soon [/sblock] and the scout heads over to the other iron door with the rest of the stealthy group to try the door.


Phoenix:
[sblock]Jovik will pocket the vial. You captured his essense so well above, thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 29, 2005)

It seemed the fellow was a tad too distracted to answer Ba'aktar's question. Understandable, he fathomed, witnessing the brutalisation of a couple of people who should have been dead. Perhaps these Robes were going to be tougher to kill than initially expected, some kind of evil blessing to make them hard to kill? A thought to be dealt with at a later time, if at all. He paced past the drunk to wait at the walkway door opposite the entrance.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 29, 2005)

On the far side of the walkway the iron door begins to open as Jovik approaches it.  A single yellow robed man looks with surprise as he faces off against the scouts that await him.  With the flash of his blade Perrik slides a knife into the man's belly, stabbing deep and twisting.  Behind the man three more yellow robes stand in the corridor, staring in surprise at what is unfolding before them.

Below, fortune unfolded poorly for the military scouts.  Two doors open simultaniously, letting four yellow robes into the room at the same time.  Behind them are six more of the cultists (making fourteen cultists below), each of them looking in surprise at the military presense awaiting them.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 29, 2005)

The Jackal snarls at the new threat. 'Damn he thought, I was hoping to slit more throats before this. I hope they can't stop us like they did the crowd, of course I wasn't affected then. But the best way to deal with these magic types is kill'em before they can do any magical stuff'. And Jovik desperately trys to recall how he got himself involved in this mess, and realizing it was partly drink and aprtly to get new kids, he swears off drink. Ba'aktar is pushing past him as the door opens and Jovik turns to him and with a wry smile says "There you go Bruno, just what you wanted"  and Jovik draws his sword and heads into the fray at the door of the catwalk.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 30, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "There you go Bruno, just what you wanted"




Ba'aktar nods in agreement, not quite listening as a nasty smile crosses his face. The timing was poor, but he couldn't complain because there were people to kill now.

"Gyt'yata nord flox!"* he growls eagerly in his native tongue, locking his eyes on the nearest standing Robe.

His actions are predictable, and he moves forward to the closest foe and brings his blade down upon them.


*[sblock]"First of a hundred!"[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

*Taran AC: 18, HP: 33/33*

"For the Children!" Taran cries as he directs the men into battle.

[sblock=OOC] If he saw the signs of battle coming soon, he would have cast Call Lightning before hand (An option that only reciently became available), and will call a bolt to one of the yellow robes cutting a 5 by 30 swatch through the yellow robes, and hopefully inspiring the troops.  Otherwise, he will cast it now.

Call Lightning 3d6, DC 16, REF save for half, may call up to 5 bolts over the next 5 minutes with a standard action and concentrating on the spell

IC: Taran motions towards a line of yellow robes an Lightning arcs across the line, searing them.

Twitchy will bite at any yellow robes who approach him.
Bite +7 melee (1d6+2 plus disease)
AC: 18, HP 30/30

[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2005)

[sblock]Initiative:
Scout Team - 17
Taran (and Twitchy) - 15
Yellow Robes - 12
Jovik - 9
Ba'aktar - 3
Warrior Team - 2

Combat Rolls:
Scout Team attack roll (AC 13) +15 - Hit
Scout Team damage roll - 9pts (9/18hp)
Twitchy attack roll (AC 13) +24 - Hit
Twitchy damage roll - 4pts (5/18hp)
Cultist Fortitude save (DC 13) +9 - Failure
Cultist's Concentration check (DC 16) +12 - Failure
Wounded Cultists Concentration checks (DC 16) +6 - Failure
Unwounded Cultists Concentration checks (DC 16) +14 - Failure
Jovik attack roll (AC 13) +20 - Hit
Jovik damage roll - 14pts (-5/18hps)
Cultist Fortitude save (DC 17) +7 - Failure (Death)
Ba'aktar attack roll (AC 13) +20 - Hit
Ba'aktar damage roll - 10pts (-1/18hps)
Warrior Team attack roll (AC 13) +14 - Hit
Warrior Team damage roll - 9pts (0/18hps and 9/18hps)[/sblock]

As soon as the door opens the scout's strike, throwing a volley of daggers or crossbow bolts into the doorways about the room.  Surprised cultists scream with pain as the blades and bolts cut into their bodies, weakening them before the onslaught of the main invading force.

Taran's mouth begins to call word of power to his lips, invigorated by a new sense of well-being clouds begin to gather on the ceiling far above the groups, lightning crackling, ready to be unleashed at his whim.  Twitchy is somewhat more physical, leaping across the room that lies below the walkway, he lunges at the nearest cultist with teeth flashing, tearing at the man's arm.  The spell at the man's lips falters as he desperately tries to batter the giant rat from him, crackling energy failing at his fingertips.

From around the room the chanting begins as cultists move slowly and cautiously into the chamber.  From the various entrances at least twenty of the men are prepared to throw off the invaders, though half of them were injured now.  The spells of the cultists are unprepared, and the men untrained, as the magic flows through them unskillfully.  A handful of magical bolts scream across the room to strike lightly at the invading forces, but to no real effect.

Jovik's massive two-handed blade almost leaps into his hands with glee and the feeling of power that the Jackal usually feels seems to double.  The blade seems to burn with a dark light, flickering and drawing upon the light in the room to fuel its hunger.  With an overhead slash the blade cuts deeply into the cultist that stands before him, the man's face seems horrified as his flesh pales and begins to age, his ancient body collapsing and crumbling at the Jackal's feet.

Ba'aktar, still standing upon the walkway above, charges to stand at this strange scout's side, swinging his massive khora in a wide arc and bringing it down upon the man's left shoulder, shattering his bones and spraying blood across the area.  Droplets spray across the scout's darkened blade, sizzling as they come into contact and leaving a horrible stench in their wake.

The rest of the invaders, seeing the robes inch their way into the room, take the opportunity to outflank them.  Circling each of the robes, the warriors begin to cut them down where they stand, lopping of limbs, scarring faces, creating ugly corpses to decorate the chamber.

In the end only a handful of men stand before the unfazed invaders, and are all too quickly cut down by the zeal of the men eager to visit death upon their enemies.  The room is somewhat quiet, apart from the sicking noise of a growing wailing that seems to be eminating from somewhere within the chamber...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 3, 2005)

Ba'aktar looked at the lead scout's sword, somewhat disturbed by it. It was like something out of the more sinister stories about the depths of Ashstone. As much as he was loathe to admit, his skin crawled while he was near it.

"...nasty blade," he remarked, short on words despite his normally simplistic repetoire.

With the multitude of would-be discoverers dealt with, Ba'aktar picked out a handful of militia and divided them into two teams to help him rescue the children.

"Let's go," he said, and pushed forward towards the experiment room.


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

"Press on men, while we have the advantage!"  Taran leads the men deeper into the chamber, looking to Ba'aktar for guidance of direction.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 3, 2005)

The Jackal felt the power surge through his arms, no fatugue could touch them today. Perhaps some would find the darkly-glowing blade repulsive, or it's decrepid wound sinister. But to The Jackal, it meant power, and he wanted more. Jovik was at a small loss, they leaders had failed to inform anyone else of the lay out of the temple, so not know which way they wanted to go next, but knowing the door ahead of him was where they wanted scouted next, Jovik followed the large half-orc through the door.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 3, 2005)

The large iron door at the far side of the walkway was clear and no further cultists threatened the room, but it was hardly the end of the group's worries.  At their feet the corpses began to stir, eyes shot open in pain and the screaming began.

Cultists, their bodies cut and mangled, began to rise about the chamber, their blood dribbling from the walkways down onto the soldiers below, gathering in great pools with the blood of the cultists slain below.

Their was little time to act before this...army of the dead, rose to press their advantage.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 3, 2005)

Jovik whistles down the hall "Hoy, Bruno. We ain't done here yet. Alright boys, if'n they still gots arms tie them together over a catwalk strut like a side of meat. Those that don't got arms, squash unitl the ooze through the grate. You boys down there, crank up that kettle and throw the bodies in there. Worst come to worst just cut the arms, legs and heads off. And anybody who don't like the screams can cut out the tongues." The Jackal adds as he starts to tie up the most intact bodies. He turn to looks at the small halfling "Hey, spell-slinger" The Jackal wondered what kind of men these "leaders" were who didn't even address themselves to their followers. "You ain'y a priest o' that Zsath fella are you? No? Good I got a couple of questions for you then".



OOC:[sblock] Did the cultist who dies by my sword in a withering attack stay alive?[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 4, 2005)

Ba'aktar's ears pricked up at the horrendous sound that followed him down the hallway. Had the undead followed them across the lake? At the lead scout's beckon he returned to the main room. It wasn't quite what he had expected. They shouldn't have been alive, and yet they were, and fully concious of their injuries. Trapped in a perpetual state of dying. Another vile experiment, perhaps intended to make these people more effective in battle? Sure, now the cultist's would not have to fear death when they entered battle, but at a time like this he imagined they would embrace, were they given the choice. All this noise was a problem, so Ba'aktar did his part and started beating the closest 'undying' until they fell silent or were no longer capable of making noise.

Once that was out of the way he resumed his path towards the children's cells.

"Call me Ba'aktar, or Bruno if that works, don't matter," he says to the group following him, "Who here can handle locks?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 4, 2005)

At Jovik's cry the bodies stand and begin to move.  The soldiers cut and slice, smash and snap, any of the creatures before they can get to their feet.  Their 'new unlife' is unfamiliar to them, giving the Invaders the upperhand.  From below there is a scream though, as one of the men is swamped by a group of three robes, falling beneath their pummling fists.  The bodies on the railing are taken care of easily, with Ba'aktar's heavy blows accounting for many of the rising corpses.  

From below there is a cry from one of the men: "There are more coming, they've heard us!  We ain't got much time gentlemen!"

OOC:
[sblock]No.  The man killed by the blade did not rise again.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Taran rallies his men.  He takes a bit of time to bolster Twitchy, and then leads them onward into battle, using arcs of lightning to inspire the men and strike fear into the opposiont.

[sblock]He's got 5 bolts, he'll usually open the combat with one.

Twitchy has been magic fanged, so he's got +1 magic to hit and damage, and magic for DR purposes.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 6, 2005)

[sblock]Initiative Order:
Rogue Group - 17
Warrior Group - 13
Jovik - 12
Ba'aktar - 7
Taran (and Twitchy) - 6
Yellow Robes - 5

Combat Rolls:
Warrior Group attack roll (AC 13) +15 - Hit
Warrior Group damage roll - 5pts (13/18hp)
Rogue Group attack roll (AC 13) +9 - Miss
Taran damage roll - 9pts (4/18hp)
Twitchy attack roll (AC 13) +19 - Hit
Twitchy damage roll - 3pts (1/18hp)
Cultists Fortitude save (DC 13) +18 - Success
Cultists Concentration check (DC 15) +9 - Failure
Cultists attack roll (AC 14) +22 - Critical Threat
Cultists critical confirmation (AC 14) +11 - Failure
Cultists damage roll - 2pts (18/20hp)[/sblock]

The cultists emerged from the doors far below the walkway, pouring into the room like a wave of savage beasts, slicing their way into the ranks of the invaders.  The warriors of the group slash their way into the cultists, trying to stem the tide of those charging into the room, and succeeding for the time being.
Taran's gesture calls down a vertical bolt of lighting, slamming into one of the cultists and knocking him to the ground and exposing him to Twitchy's ravenous attacks.  One single lightning stroke seemed to do little to demorilize the robes though, their blades slashing back against the invaders.  At the rear of the battle ten yellow robes gesture widely, attempting to loose their magics, but the crushing tide of battle distracts them, causing their magic to fail once more.
Up on the walkway the door is clear though, with all of the cultists downstairs it seems, trying to force the invaders out of their sanctum.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 7, 2005)

From his vanatage point up on the catwalk, the Jackal quickly takes in the scene. "Ba'aktar, I can handle the locks, but I think we have more pressing matters at the moment"  And Jovic sheathes his sword and pulls his bow and begings to add a ranged presence to the fight focusing his first flights at those cultists trying to perform incantations.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 7, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> From his vanatage point up on the catwalk, the Jackal quickly takes in the scene. "Ba'aktar, I can handle the locks, but I think we have more pressing matters at the moment"




"Fine, they're meant to be buying us time, but we can help them a little longer," Ba'aktar says, following the Jackal's example and taking a savage-looking bow from over his shoulder.

He knocks the bone longbow and aims at the cultists who had recently failed at letting spells off.

"We can't spend long here though," he says after letting forth an arrow with air-tearing force behind it.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 7, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Initiative Order:
> Rogue Group - 17
> Warrior Group - 13
> Jovik - 12
> ...




The invaders pushed against the horde of cultists once more, the blades of their warriors and the arrows of the rogues shedding much blood onto the chamber floor.  Twitchy flailed on the floor with a robe, tearing his throat out and spitting blood onto another standing nearby.  Taran's lightning accounted for a second, Ba'aktar's arrow for a third, but this time their magics worked.

Bolts of energy shot from their fingers, leoow knives flying around the room and striking at the warriors that pressed them dearly.  It seemed though that it was too little too late.  Their numbers were thinning and their wounds adding up, the invaders had the stronger footing, for now.

From behind the large vat a set of double doors began to rumble, a roaring noise from within warning of the beast to come.  From the secondary doors more cultists ran to fill the ranks of their fallen, fresh into the fight and with magic crackling in their hands and ready to use.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 8, 2005)

Ba'aktar stayed long enough to knock and loose another arrow at the spellslinging cultists, before turning back towards the doorway.

"Now we leave. Less time we take the less time they have to give us," Ba'aktar said to those around him.

He moved through into the corridor, intent on reaching the childrens' cells.


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Taran continues to press forward with the men, arcing lightningbots accross as he rides purposefully forward.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 8, 2005)

Jovik will follow Ba'aktar, shaking his head a little "And if we come back to find the tide turned, do we have a way to take the chilkdren out or are we further endangering them by exposing them to combat?" The Jackal thinks to himself.


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

"The children will be safe when the cultists have been driven back.  Untill then, they will only make targets that will hinder us.  We must be careful."   Taran says from atop his steed.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 9, 2005)

Ba'aktar moved down the hallway as fast as he could.

"That's the problem! Them Robes be almost numberless, stayin' until they're pushed back'll take fer'ever. We only 'ave so long to get the wee'uns and pull out before we're overrun. I was hopin' we coulda secured the wee'uns before we were discovered, so we got even less time now," Ba'aktar says as he kicks open the door to the experiment room.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 9, 2005)

[sblock]Ba'aktar Strength check (DC 28) +17 - Failure
Jovik Open Lock check (DC 23) +25 - Success[/sblock]

The fight below rages onwards as the group of stalwart leaders follows Ba'aktar deeper into the complex.  From behind them there is a mighty roar and the screams of many men as the double doors burst inwards to release a horrid beast onto the invaders.

Running down the corridor it is apparent that this is a prison block of sorts, with cells linign each wall (including one which looked like somebody had escaped from it) and at the end of it the iron door awaited.  Ba'aktar's huge strength and momentum puts it to the test, the door remained closed, and locked.  With deft hands Jovik's fingers manipulate the lock and the door is opened with a great deal of dragging from the half-orc.

Within lies a torture chamber of sorts, a vertical rack on the wall looks as if it is attached to a similar on in the centre of the room by strange pipes and cables.  Instruments of all types lay on tables and on the walls, many of them completely alien to the group.  On the far side of the chamber is a second iron door, this one also locked from the other side.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

"Then go, and rescue the children.  I shall keep the men here and hold back the Yellow Robes."  Taran says.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 9, 2005)

Ba'aktar twitched at hearing the roar and screams. There was a huge beast back in the main room begging to be fought, he hadn't clicked to it before but now that it was there he felt the pull of his blood to go face it. 

"Through that door you'll find the wee'uns' cells. Watch the door down to the right, might unhinge easy," he spoke quickly to the Jackal, "You'll be fine without me."

He turned to Taran now, eager to run back.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Then go, and rescue the children. I shall keep the men here and hold back the Yellow Robes." Taran says.




"Change of plan, I'm comin' with you," he said, gaining a strange look in his eyes.

With that he was out of the door, and sprinted towards the main room. Upon setting foot upon the walkway he took a glance at what was happening on the floor.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 9, 2005)

[sblock]Initiative Order:
Taran (and Twitchy) - 19
Rogue Group - 17
Ba'aktar - 15
Warrior Group - 13
Ettin - 12
Ghost - 9
Yellow Robes - 5[/sblock]

Rcaing back into the main chamber, Taran, Twitchy and Ba'aktar emerge to see that their warriors were struggling with the last of the cultists in the room.  A number of soldiers were holding the small doors shut, desperately trying to keep more cultists from spilling into the room.  Several more were engaged in swordplay scattered across the room, but the last dozen of the invading force were being battered like flies across the chamber.

A large creature, standing easily over twelve feet tall, stood in the middle of the room wielding a club that looked as long as the creature was tall.  The, thing, was all muscle and hair, but amking things worse was that the creature had two heads, allowing it to spot when the warriors were trying to flank it.  It already had a few cuts on its body, but the handful of corpses that lay about it was testimount to its strength.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Taran stops and slips off his mount.  Twitchy steps before his master, ready to defend him if someone approaches, while Taran begins to chant a spell and chanel his magical power.

[sblock=ooc]Taran is attempting to summon a Dire Wolf  with Summon Nature's Ally III, dumping his Neutralize Poison[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 10, 2005)

The Jackal will continue on towards the childrens cells, knowing that time is of the essence and he will have to work quickly. He hoped in some ways that he found some of his boys there because he would know they were safe and hadn't fallen victim to the yellow robes yet, but also they would be able to help him work faster here.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

Ghost eyes the large dual headed beast with apprehension, he digs deep into his inner strength, his blood pumping furiously, his body awash with adrenalin - and magic - he can feel it bubbling inside, welling up, the pressure of the situation allowing him to tap until now hidden reserves.  He grins, dips a hand into his cloak and withdraws a human finger bone, crushing it between his fingers he raises his hands into the air, fingers splayed, and targets the howling beast with arcane energy all the time singing powerful words of eldritch might.

[sblock]Scare - SR yes; Will DC 15 (partial); Duration 5 rounds (or 1 if saves); as Cause Fear (frightened, if successful save shaken for 1 round)[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 10, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> The Jackal will continue on towards the childrens cells, knowing that time is of the essence and he will have to work quickly. He hoped in some ways that he found some of his boys there because he would know they were safe and hadn't fallen victim to the yellow robes yet, but also they would be able to help him work faster here.




[sblock]Open Lock check (DC 23) +23 - Success[/sblock]

The door at the other side of the chamber unlocks swiftly to the Jackal's touch.  With a dragging of the iron door, Jovik stared down into the corridor ahead of him.  Each side of the hall comprised entirely of cells containing children, and the hall split not too far ahead into a T-intersection.  There must be over a hundred children in here!
The sobbing, crying, wailing and begging begins immediately as Jovik steps into the corridor.  Starved, malnourished, injured, and generally suffering kids are packed into every cell, if any of Jovik's kids were in here they might be able to see him, but over the noise he couldn't hear them, nor pick them out in the crowd.

Where to start?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 10, 2005)

[sblock]Initiative Order:
Taran (and Twitchy) - 19
Rogue Group - 17 (Holding doors)
Ba'aktar - 15
Warrior Group - 13
Ettin - 12
Ghost - 9
Yellow Robes - 5

Combat Rolls:
Warrior Group attack roll (Cultists - AC 13) +9 - Miss
Warrior Group attack roll (Ettin - AC 18) +17/+5/+20/+19 - Miss/Critical Miss/Hit/Hit
Warrior Group damage roll (Ettin) - 19pts (24pts total)
Ettin attack roll (AC 14) +18/+26 - Hit/Hit
Ettin damage roll - 17pts/12pts (-4/20hp & 1/20hp)
Ettin Will save (DC 15) +10 - Failure (Immune to Spell Effect)
Yellow Robes attack roll (AC 14) +23 - Critical Threat
Yellow Robes critical confirmation (AC 14) +8 - Miss
Yellow Robes damage roll - 8pts (5/20hps)

OOC: Taran is up on the walkway with Twitchy, will Twitchy enter the fray again?  Where do you want the wolf?  Ghost, you are on the battleground below them.  Ba'aktar, well, you knwo where you are.[/sblock]

Taran's hands begin to move once more as his magic snakes through his fingers, conjuring the image of a wolf in his hands.  Ba'aktar's large form runs past the small druid, hitting the ladder and nailing the steps two and three at a time, dropping the last few feet at the end to enter the fray faster.

Warriors attempt to surround the large creature, ducking in to stab at its hind quarters and slashing at its legs.  In a roar of pain the creature bashes about widely, throwing one of the men bent and crushes across the room, and hitting another so hard that the snapping of the bones in his arm is audible about the battle.  Ghost's magic dances about the creatures head for a moment, but is unaffected and barely notices that anything was even attempted on him.

The few warriors left fighting the robes get slowly beaten back, as if the tide was now turning towards the robes for the first time.  With battered warriors, a mad killing machine on the loose, and the group no closer to escaping with the children, it looks like a dark day indeed.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 10, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Open Lock check (DC 23) +23 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> The door at the other side of the chamber unlocks swiftly to the Jackal's touch.  With a dragging of the iron door, Jovik stared down into the corridor ahead of him.  Each side of the hall comprised entirely of cells containing children, and the hall split not too far ahead into a T-intersection.  There must be over a hundred children in here!
> The sobbing, crying, wailing and begging begins immediately as Jovik steps into the corridor.  Starved, malnourished, injured, and generally suffering kids are packed into every cell, if any of Jovik's kids were in here they might be able to see him, but over the noise he couldn't hear them, nor pick them out in the crowd.
> ...




The Jackal is over-whelmed by such cruelty. Sure the alleyways were rough, but that was just survival, that was Metropolis. This was intentional. Nothing to do but start at the begining. Jovik looks at each side and choose the cell with the oldest children. As he quickly works the lock he is telling them to be quiet, to calm down and to listen so they can live. He tells the eldest children to head back to the second door, but to wait there and not enter the main room. He tells them to keep the little ones quiet. He says there are some more men there to help them, but that they are fighting the yellow-robes so stay out of the way. He pulls one or two boys out to go and settle the other cells down so that there isn't so much noise.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 10, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> The Jackal is over-whelmed by such cruelty. Sure the alleyways were rough, but that was just survival, that was Metropolis. This was intentional. Nothing to do but start at the begining. Jovik looks at each side and choose the cell with the oldest children. As he quickly works the lock he is telling them to be quiet, to calm down and to listen so they can live. He tells the eldest children to head back to the second door, but to wait there and not enter the main room. He tells them to keep the little ones quiet. He says there are some more men there to help them, but that they are fighting the yellow-robes so stay out of the way. He pulls one or two boys out to go and settle the other cells down so that there isn't so much noise.




[sblock]Open Lock check (DC 17) +29 - Success[/sblock]

The first lock opens easily, the children pouring out into the corridor and following Jovik's instructions.  With the noise coming up the corridor from the chamber, Jovik begins work on the second lock, looking briefly at the dozens of locks still to go.  With the battle raging in the last chamber, there had to be a faster way of doing this and getting the hell out of here.

Hadn't there?  Or would he have to leave some of them behind?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 10, 2005)

Ba'aktar grinned wickedly at the sight of the massive creature.

"An extra head to cut off. Twice the fun," he says, nodding briefly in appreciation of the storm cloud's silver lining.

With that he picked up a cultist's beaten quasi-corpse and vaulted over the walkway railing. He placed the corpse below himself to absorb the impact, then rolled casually off the corpse and onto his feet once he was on the ground.* The khora twirled in his hand as he eyed the big beast greedily.

"Ch'futah neer goden draaAAAGH!" the end of his statement was cut off as it degenerated into a hate-filled roar.

The big half-orc loped towards the two-headed beast, launching himself over corpse of friend and foe alike to enter the fray. The battle around him receded into the grey while the creature became bathed in red, he had loosened the reigns and let his bloodthirst take the lead. The rage had taken him now.

*ooc:
[sblock]Phoenix, hope you don't mind a bit of artistic flair with how he closed the gap. Same effect as taking the stairs but satisfyingly crunchier. 

Ba'aktar will attack if he has the time, but priority right now goes to raging and entering combat. He could rage then charge if that would work, but I'm not entirely sure of the specifics.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 10, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Open Lock check (DC 17) +29 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> The first lock opens easily, the children pouring out into the corridor and following Jovik's instructions.  With the noise coming up the corridor from the chamber, Jovik begins work on the second lock, looking briefly at the dozens of locks still to go.  With the battle raging in the last chamber, there had to be a faster way of doing this and getting the hell out of here.
> 
> Hadn't there?  Or would he have to leave some of them behind?




OOC:[sblock] I feel like Magnum PI, "Work the lock, work the lock, don't look at the dogs, work the lock  [/sblock]

Jovik opens the next cells and pulls out the two or three oldest boys. "Boys, I need one of you to take this dagger and crowbar, see if you can force open the locks, the other two head down and try to find a set of keys. Did you see where they kept the keys? Go look for them"


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

OOC: [sblock]Twitchy will enter the fray, sure.  He's magic fanged.  I want the wolf to appear next to the two headed thing to try to keep it occupied (It's big and strong enough it might even trip it)  It should appear next round, since it's a full round cast.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 11, 2005)

Surprised that the beast could shrug off his spell effect Ghost ponders what next to do. Digging into his cloak once again he pulls forth a feaher and some small berry tarts. Pulling back his right hand he throws the tarts at the beast while waving the feather in its direction and yelling bawdy jokes at the top of his voice

[sblock]Tashas Hideous Laughter DC 14 - the ettin gets a +4 to the save for being a different race. Damn crap bard spells*grumble*[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 11, 2005)

[sblock]Initiative Order:
Taran (and Twitchy and Cujo the Dire Wolf) - 19
Rogue Group - 17 (Holding doors)
Ba'aktar - 15
Warrior Group - 13
Ettin - 12
Ghost - 9
Yellow Robes - 5

Combat Rolls:
Dire Wolf attack roll (Ettin - AC 18) +13 - Miss
Ettin attack of opportunity roll (Ba'aktar - AC 15) +29 - Hit
Ettin damage roll (Ba'aktar) - 11pts
Ba'aktar attack roll (Ettin - AC 18) +31 - Hit
Ba'aktar damage roll - 13pts (37pts total)
Warrior Group attack roll (Cultists - AC 13) +7 - Miss
Warrior Group attack roll (Ettin - AC 18) +10/+16 - Miss/Miss
Ettin attack roll (Warrior - AC 14/Ba'aktar - AC 15) +18/+9 - Hit/Miss
Ettin damage roll (Warrior) - 11pts (2/20hp)
Ettin Will save (DC 14) +11 - Failure
Yellow Robes attack roll (AC 14) +16 - Hit
Yellow Robes damage roll - 3pts (2/20hps)[/sblock]

With a final gesturing of his hands, Taran launches the image of the spectral wolf down to the giant below.  As the magic strikes an image of a great wolf appears, snarling with rabid anger and fury, launching itself at the two-headed monster with eager abandon.  Beside the small druid, Twitchy scurries down the wall, eager to join the fray.

A sickening crunch beats the large rat as Ba'aktar pulls himself off the corpse that he had landed on, charging with a primal fury at the massive creature that had provided such a fitting challenge for the warrior.  Before the half-orc could strike the massive creature swung its club, cracking loudly against Ba'aktar's chest, slowing him in his tracks.

The half-orc beserker ignored the pain though, leaping forward and slashing across the creature's hip, spraying blood across the chamber and causing the creature to roar in pain.  The thing swung about wildly, striking another of the warriors across the side of his head and knocking him to the ground as well as barely missing Ba'aktar on the backward stroke.

Through the battle, over the noise, a single cry rings out, reverberating through the chamber and carried on the wings of magic until the massive creature is drawn to hear it: "_'ello 'ello 'ello, a funny thin' 'appened to me on tha way to the cultist's lair tonight.  I stopped off at the dry cleaners t' get me yellow robe, an' they thought it waz a custard stain, so now I'm the Snow White of the evil regime!_"

The huge creature stares blankly up at the walkway overhead, its four eyes blinking, stunned for a moment.  Then, at once, both mouths peel open with a terrible booming sound, the creature dropping to the ground, desperately trying to fend off the blows of the warriors around it as it loses control of itself and begins to cry with laughter.

About the chamber the fight is going poorly for the remaining warriors, with the Yellow Cult beating back their bloodied opponents, victory at hand.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 11, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC:[sblock] I feel like Magnum PI, "Work the lock, work the lock, don't look at the dogs, work the lock  [/sblock]
> 
> Jovik opens the next cells and pulls out the two or three oldest boys. "Boys, I need one of you to take this dagger and crowbar, see if you can force open the locks, the other two head down and try to find a set of keys. Did you see where they kept the keys? Go look for them"




[sblock]Open Lock check (DC 17) +17 - Success[/sblock]

As soon as the order left his lips the next lock clicked open and the children were out and running.  Looking down the corridor there was no way that such small children could possibly force the doors to even one of the cells, and Jovik had at least a dozen in this corridor alone, left to open.

Jovik moved on to the next cell, and there was a small girl, no older than four years, staring out at him with a sad face.  "Dey don' yoos kees mista, dey open dem with werds.  Have yoo cum ta risqoo us mista? Was yoor name? Mi name's Cindee, Eyem a geeerl."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 11, 2005)

Ba'aktar rejoiced as the spray of blood coated him in red. For some reason he was feeling a bit tight in the chest, but it didn't matter terribly much right now. As soon as the fight was getting interesting the creature was suddenly on it's back, laughing. This wouldn't deter Ba'aktar however, and he launched himself up on the beat's stomach and started hacking at its shoulders and neck, intent on taking one or both of its heads if possible.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> [sblock]Open Lock check (DC 17) +17 - Success[/sblock]
> 
> As soon as the order left his lips the next lock clicked open and the children were out and running.  Looking down the corridor there was no way that such small children could possibly force the doors to even one of the cells, and Jovik had at least a dozen in this corridor alone, left to open.
> 
> Jovik moved on to the next cell, and there was a small girl, no older than four years, staring out at him with a sad face.  "Dey don' yoos kees mista, dey open dem with werds.  Have yoo cum ta risqoo us mista? Was yoor name? Mi name's Cindee, Eyem a geeerl."





OOC: [sblock] Sure go on, break my heart here why don't ya [/sblock]

"Cindee, of course I am here to rescue you. Now think hard, what words did they say to open the locks?"  say the Jackal as patiently as he can. I need help he thinks. He grabs the oldest boys again. "Listen, you need to head down the other cells, I am looking for some of my own kids here" and Jovik rattles off the list of his boys "Go ask in the other cells, and see if you can find them, they can help me go faster" As he waits for Cindee's reply of the words, a thought that has been slowly gestating in the back of his mind begins to stand up. If I killed Zsath, does that make me the new Zsath? Am I a god now. The sword did weird thing on me, was that me or the sword.? Time to test it out. And with a mighty breath, the Jackal summons every once of power he can muster in his body and points his sowrd down the hall and shouts "I, Jovik the Jackal, Slayer of Zsath do command these locks to open!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

With the giant creature incapacitated in a manor, Taran moves to the chamber with Twitchy and the Dire Wolf, hoping to bolster the warriors.  He tosses a bolt of lightning down on the cultists as Twitchy and the Wolf step in to make short work of a few cultists.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 13, 2005)

Seeing the half orc has the large beast in hand Ghost moves to where the warriors battle, singing at the top of his voice, hoping to inspire courage in the beleagured group.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 13, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock] Sure go on, break my heart here why don't ya [/sblock]
> 
> "Cindee, of course I am here to rescue you. Now think hard, what words did they say to open the locks?"  say the Jackal as patiently as he can. I need help he thinks. He grabs the oldest boys again. "Listen, you need to head down the other cells, I am looking for some of my own kids here" and Jovik rattles off the list of his boys "Go ask in the other cells, and see if you can find them, they can help me go faster" As he waits for Cindee's reply of the words, a thought that has been slowly gestating in the back of his mind begins to stand up. If I killed Zsath, does that make me the new Zsath? Am I a god now. The sword did weird thing on me, was that me or the sword.? Time to test it out. And with a mighty breath, the Jackal summons every once of power he can muster in his body and points his sowrd down the hall and shouts "I, Jovik the Jackal, Slayer of Zsath do command these locks to open!"




"I cun member, we tried ta say dem, but the din work..."

Jovik stood in the corridor for a few seconds with his sword in one hand, staring at the locks that stubbornly refused to open.  Some of the children had stopped and looked at Jovik in that strange, 'you are a lunitic' kind of way.

Now that the noise had died down a little bit, a small voice called from the far end of the cells.  "Jovik, up here!"  Looking up the corridor, and along the point of his sword, Jovik could barely see the face of Wasp staring at him through a crowd of other children.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 13, 2005)

[sblock]Initiative Order:
Taran (and Twitchy and Cujo the Dire Wolf) - 19
Rogue Group - 17 (Holding doors)
Ba'aktar - 15
Warrior Group - 13
Ettin - 12
Ghost - 9
Yellow Robes - 5

Combat Rolls:
Dire Wolf attack roll (Cultist - AC 13) +15 - Hit
Dire Wolf damage roll - 15pts (-6/18hp)
Twitchy attack roll (Cultist - AC 13) +29 - Critical Threat
Twitchy critical confirmation (AC 13) +14 - Hit
Twitchy damage roll - 10pts (-2/18hp)
Cultist Reflex save (DC 16) +10 - Failure
Taran lightning damage - 14pts (-5/18hp)
Ba'aktar attack roll (Ettin - AC 14) +20 - Hit
Ba'aktar damage roll - 14pts (51pts total)
Yellow Robes attack roll (Dire Wolf - AC 14) +16/+19/+18/+6/+8 - Hit/Hit/Hit/Miss/Miss
Yellow Robes damage roll - 5pts/8pts/5pts (27/45hp)
Inspire Courage takes effect (+1 to hit and damage/+1 vs Fear Saves)[/sblock]

With the giant on the ground, Twitchy and the newly formed Dire Wolf charge the remaining cultists, allowing the badly beaten warriors to withdraw from combat.  A rabid hacking noise comes from the giant as Ba'akatar slashes desperately at the creature's throats, making good headway into hacking them from its shoulders.
A lightning strike smashes one of the robes to the floor as Taran targets from the walkkway above, two more robes following quickly as the two beasts claim their victims.  With only five left in the chamber, the wounded warriors move to help bar the doors.  The cultists choose to surround the Dire Wolf, attempting to take the large creature down.
The clear voice of Ghost begins to ring out in the room, encouraging the invaders to swiftly finish off the remaining defenders.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

*Taran, 33/33 HP, AC: 18 (16 Charging) (No shield, but +2 for Barkskin)*

Taran finaly strides into battle purposly, drawing his full spear, he charges into battle beside Twitchy, hoping to help out the wolf.

OOC: MW Spear(2H) +6,+2 Charge,+2 Flank,+1 Courage (+11 total)/ 1d6+1,+1 Courage/ 20x3


----------



## Fenris (Oct 13, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "I cun member, we tried ta say dem, but the din work..."
> 
> Jovik stood in the corridor for a few seconds with his sword in one hand, staring at the locks that stubbornly refused to open.  Some of the children had stopped and looked at Jovik in that strange, 'you are a lunitic' kind of way.
> 
> Now that the noise had died down a little bit, a small voice called from the far end of the cells.  "Jovik, up here!"  Looking up the corridor, and along the point of his sword, Jovik could barely see the face of Wasp staring at him through a crowd of other children.




"Alright Cindee, Stay with me right now OK? Come down here with me, what were they words they said?." Jovik heads down the corridor to the cell where Wasp is."Oh, So _now_ you know who I am? Now you care?" as Jovik works the locks to free his pupil. "Are the other boys down here? Do you still have your tools? We need to work fast to get all the doors open. This girl says she heard them using words as keys, what did you see and hear about that?"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Alright Cindee, Stay with me right now OK? Come down here with me, what were they words they said?." Jovik heads down the corridor to the cell where Wasp is."Oh, So _now_ you know who I am? Now you care?" as Jovik works the locks to free his pupil. "Are the other boys down here? Do you still have your tools? We need to work fast to get all the doors open. This girl says she heard them using words as keys, what did you see and hear about that?"




Wasp looks at Jovik with calm eyes.  "Shut up Jackal, I really don't need to hear your whining at the moment, this is serious.  You, are supposed to be dead, obviously you're not.  I was calling to you before but you couldn't hear me, most of us have turned already, meaning that if we are going to pick out Avatar, it may, unfortunately, have to be you.  Pass me some tools and I'll help get us out, there is no way that we will be able to use the cult's 'magic words' to open these cells, unless suddenly you became trained in the mystic arts since I saw you last..."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 14, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Wasp looks at Jovik with calm eyes.  "Shut up Jackal, I really don't need to hear your whining at the moment, this is serious.  You, are supposed to be dead, obviously you're not.  I was calling to you before but you couldn't hear me, most of us have turned already, meaning that if we are going to pick out Avatar, it may, unfortunately, have to be you.  Pass me some tools and I'll help get us out, there is no way that we will be able to use the cult's 'magic words' to open these cells, unless suddenly you became trained in the mystic arts since I saw you last..."




"I see incarceration has taught you some manners Wasp. I could leave you here you know."  says the Jackal half seriously as he hands over some of his picks. "You owe me some explainations Wasp. All hell broke loose after you left, and I want some answers since you seems to know so much. Why I am supposed to be dead huh? Did you sell me out to Rashul? And what do mean 'most of us have turned'? And what the name of Zsath is picking out an Avatar?"  Jovik is nearly yelling by the end, but still focused on getting the next lock open.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 15, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I see incarceration has taught you some manners Wasp. I could leave you here you know."  says the Jackal half seriously as he hands over some of his picks. "You owe me some explainations Wasp. All hell broke loose after you left, and I want some answers since you seems to know so much. Why I am supposed to be dead huh? Did you sell me out to Rashul? And what do mean 'most of us have turned'? And what the name of Zsath is picking out an Avatar?"  Jovik is nearly yelling by the end, but still focused on getting the next lock open.




*OOC:*
Dear Players of Metropolis,

I am going to take this moment to point something out.  Below is a stat block for Jovik the Jackal from his old friend Wasp.  Now, usually there will be a note to say it's just for him, then we all go in to read it to find out what is going on behind the scenes.

I will give you fair warning then before I mention that the below is for Jovik.  The following stat block is a Spoiler, a really, really, really, big spoiler.  Now, I'm not telling you not to read it, I am simply mentioning that if you would prefer not to know what is really going on, don't read it.  Really don't.

And without further-a-do:

*Jovik the Jackal:*
[sblock]The children in the cells about Wasp suddenly go quiet, staring at Jovik with a sort of focused glare.  The only noise now wafts from the battle out in the main chamber.  Wasp steps up to the bars in his cell and looks out at Jovik.
Some of the children nearby shriek, causing Jovik to look around reflexively.  The children go pale, their hair shrinks back into their head, their bones slide in their bodies, their skin shrinks back painfully across their forms.  The children seem to be getting forcibly younger, some of them turning into babies.
A concussion wave eminates from the children, identical to the one that Jovik had seen coming from the yellow robed man that was hunting Wasp before.  The sounds from the battle seem to warp, as if they were slowing down, and finally stop completely.
"Jovik the Jackal, you are supposed to be dead."  The look on Wasp's face is far from young, behind his eyes lay an eternity, an immortality that had seen secrets that are hidden to mortal men.
"Jovik the Jackal was supposed to die that day in the warehouse.  I know of this because I have seen it before, I was there the first time it happened.  You need to know this Jovik, because few of us are left, we have mostly turned."
"We are the last.  Metropolis is dying, she can feel it even now.  Before she died though, she found us, the last generation of children to be born in a sterile world.  She empowered us to live our lives backwards, to experiance everything again, but this time in reverse.  We were supposed to come back to our childhood, choose a point in our lives when we believed that we could stop what was happening.
"Unfortunately as we grew younger, we became younger as well.  It was harder and harder for us to choose, to make decisions, to actually do anything to alter the city.  So we searched for people to help us, the Men in Yellow.  Their leader we approached in the 'future', he discovered that he could harness our powers and travel backwards with us, moving back and forth through the time-stream even.
"We cannot stop him, though it may not really matter since the city is dying.  To make things worse, when we reach a certain age we begin to forget, our bodies and minds are turned around in the timestream and we revert to our younger days once more, forgetting everything of what happened.
"Jovik the Jackal, you being alive today proves that our influence can change things, major things.  If you are alive than you have cheated Zsath in his domain, it proves that people like you have the capability to help us.  We have little time left, but few of us remember what is to come..."[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 15, 2005)

Likewise, those players who love to see the twists and turns Phoenix so loving puts in his games should avoid reading this post as well since it will refer to the above spoiler block.

*Phoenix, Master of Metropolis:*
[sblock] Jovik's head reeled. Had it even been twenty-four hours yet since this had all started. His head raced to process all that Wasp was telling him. He wasn't stupid, you don't survive in the alleys, being stupid, but he wasn't used to thinking on this scale, this magnitude of time and space. But at least Wasp seemed to have answers, and that was good. He didn't yet know all that was going on, but it was slowly crystalizing in his head and he had Wasp, or at least the boy (or man, he wasn't sure now) that used to be Wasp and could get more answers. 

"Alright Wasp, you seem to know more about what is going on around here than I do. But I will tell you why I am not dead, which may frighten you more. When Rashul and his cronies came in, I tried to bribe them. Suddenly the room grew pale and a mist arose. Mighty Zsath appeared and told me I was dead, that Rashul had slit my throat. Well you know how well I must have taken that. I refuse to believe him and argued with him. I grew angry that he was taking me and drew my sword and struck at him. I didn't know that it should have been a futile attempt to strike a god. But I had had it up to here with magic that day and didnt really believe it was Zsath, I hadn't heard of him. So I struck at Zsath with my blade. Ever seen a god die Wasp? I have. Boy was he surprised. I managed to crawl back and find my body, somehow fusing my soul with it again. I had no mark nor scar no wound to indicate I had been attacked. So I figured that it wasn't Zsath, but some other mystical hallucination. Well, later, come to find out people aren't dying. You cut 'em, stab 'em and they just stand there like nothing happened, and they keep coming. Like these damn yellow men here, you have to stomp 'em into goo to keep them down! So it seems that I have killed Zsath the Banker of Souls. There, that ought to age you a bit " say the Jackal with a smile.

"Now, there are a whole bunch of people back there slaughtering yellow-robes. But seems like we need not to attack the body but the head. Do you know where, hell or when we can find the head guy or how to stop him? If you remember what is to come we can stop it from happening right? Since things are different now?"

"You know I had a crazy thought, remember that weird street preacher we kept stealing coins out of his hat? What was that he talked about? Reinforcement, No reincarceration, definitely No. Reincarnation, yeah that was it. Well maybe Zsath takes all these souls away and once there the come back to be re-born as babies. Maybe since I killed him they can't come back? Or maybe since I have killed him he can't remove the souls from Metropolis anymore and the souls can find new homes in little babies and the city won't be sterile?" Jovik smiles a bit at his metaphysical epiphany.

As The Jackal works the lock to free Wasp he says "So what do I need to do to help you? To help Metropolis?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 16, 2005)

Ba'aktar continues tearing into the creature, moving onto the cultists once the creature's heads are removed from its shoulders.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 16, 2005)

[sblock]Initiative Order:
Taran (and Twitchy and Cujo the Dire Wolf) - 19
Rogue Group - 17 (Holding doors)
Ba'aktar - 15
Warrior Group - 13
Ettin - 12
Ghost - 9
Yellow Robes - 5

Combat Rolls:
Dire Wolf attack roll (Cultist - AC 13) +14 - Hit
Dire Wolf damage roll - 13pts (-4/18hp)
Twitchy attack roll (Cultist - AC 13) +12 - Miss
Ba'aktar attack roll (Ettin - AC 14) +20 - Hit
Ba'aktar damage roll - 16pts (-1/65hp)
Yellow Robes attack roll (Dire Wolf - AC 14) +23/+18/+9/+10 - Hit/Hit/Miss/Miss
Yellow Robes damage roll - 8pts/6pts (13/45hp)
Inspire Courage - 1st Round complete (+1 to hit and damage/+1 vs Fear Saves)[/sblock]

With the remaining cultists surrounding the Dire Wolf, Twitchy snaps at their heels, longing for another kill.  From the walkway Taran shuffles down the ladder as quickly as his legs allow him, hoping to join the battle soon.
The huge creature, being badly battered by the raging half-orc, tries to push itself away, crawling back towards the double doors it came from.  With a furious scream Ba'aktar swings his khora in a downward arc, slicing deep into the creature's neck and slicing through bone.  The head langs limply with only a thin strip of skin to keep it attached.  The creature writhes in pain, throwing the warrior clear, before slumping to the ground.
Whist Ghost continues his song, the robes begin to whittle down the large wolf, though they may be too little, too late...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 16, 2005)

Once more, a spoiler...

*Jovik the Jackal:* 
[sblock]"Wonderful Jovik, just wonderful."  Wasp buries his head in his hands, rubbing his temple and running one hand through his hair.
"I can't remember a lot anymore, I'm beginning to forget.  But one thing I do remember is that if Zsath dies, that's a _bad_ thing.  As for the rest of your questions, the answers are very simple..."

"I...don't...know."

"It's as simple as that.  I can only remember bits and pieces nowdays, I can't even really remember exactly what we were supposed to do that well.  All I can recall is that we had to get help, to help...I think..."

"I can tell you one thing for sure though.  If your throat wasn't slit, the Zsath tried to take you while you were...still alive.  Zsath has complete command over the realm of death, put no power over...the living..."[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 17, 2005)

Ghost, while continuing to sing, looks around for any injured friends and then moves towards said comrade dipping into his pouches and withdrawing a healing potion.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 17, 2005)

Still Spoilers
*Phoenix:*
[sblock] Jovik looks at his pupil(?) in concern. Wasp truly looked in pain by thos ordeal. The Jackal couldn't possibilyhope to understand how living a life backwards could feel, or the pain of knowing you have forgotten things. "Well Wasp, As I have always taught you first things first" says the Jackal as he opens the cell door. "Take half these picks, this should be instinct and your fingers can do this without your head, and start freeign these kids. I don't know what has gone on or what will happen. But from what you have said the more we change thigns the better. As for Zsath, nothing we can do about it now. He shouldn't have gotten greedy and gone after me while I was still alive. Serves him right. Whatever the concequences of that are will come and we can only choose how to respond. perhaps a god will step up and fill the vacancy. I don't care. I just want to get you and the other kids out of this dank sewer and back in the sunlight. Then we can figure out what to do. So let's start on these locks. Oh I took one of these vials of yellow liquid off of one of them back there. Any idea what it may be?"[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 17, 2005)

Ba'aktar, bathed in the blood of his now headless foe, looked around for a moment as he got to his feet.  Around him the forms of Taran and his animal friends closed in on the remaining cultists, their yellow robes stained with their own blood as well as that of their enemies.

More and more pressure was being applied to the doors to the chamber, with the remaining warriors, badly beaten, trying desperately to keep them closed.  Seeing their predicament, the remaining cultists in the room surrender, throwing down their blades and putting their hands in the air.

Up on the walkway above them all, Ghost is the first to see the children.  Bursting forth from the doorway, a torrent of kids ages from three to nine years old ran across the railing followed more slowly by Jovik and a child that seemed more...focused, than the rest.

Jovik (OOC):
[sblock]_The cells take several minutes to open, but as you escort the children back you see that the fight has not changed a great deal in the time that you were away._ [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2005)

Taran presses his attack, allong side Twitchy.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

Ghost looks for a way to get up to the children _"If any of those cultists are up there those kids will be slaughtered"_ he thinks to himself as he gives a thumbs up to Jovik.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 18, 2005)

The surrender of the cultists meant one thing to Ba'aktar, they wouldn't fight back. After taking a few moments to catch his breath he decided he had no qualms with walking up the the closest unarmed cultist and sinking his blade into the weak pink-skin's flesh, an example to the rest. They deserved no better in his eyes. Satisfied now, he layed out the next step of the plan to his allies.

"Collect the injured, and once the children are out fall back to the entrance," Ba'aktar declared to those still standing, "Half those who can still fight will go 'cross before the children an' injured and secure a landing, the rest defend the beach until all the children an' injured are across. Let's go!"

Ba'aktar acted as a rear guard as the injured were collected and moved out. He takes a moment to grab the creature's two heads for trophies after directing the cultists to lie face down on the ground. Despite that he hoped to see them again once he was outside on the beach. He wanted to kill every cultist he lay eyes on in this place. It wouldn't change what had happened to him, but it would easily make him feel better.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 18, 2005)

The surrendering cultists were short work for Ba'aktar, Taran, Twitchy, and the Dire Wolf.  Their vulnerable pink flesh gave way to Ba'aktar's khora without a fight, erupting in geysers of blood that sprayed across the chamber with wanton abandon.

Seeing the children, Ghost grabs the bottom of the closest ladder and begins to climb.  From below he can hear orders being barked from Ba'aktar, telling some of the warriors to follow and protect the children.

Ghost reaches the walkway first and is able to run alongside the fleeing children as they make a break for the beach, willing to protect them against whatever horrors may try to stop them.

Without the men to bar the doors in the lower part of the chamber, the remaining soldiers would not last long holding them shut, but no more assaults come.  The robes that were trying to get into the fight had given up, or simply gone somewhere else.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 18, 2005)

Phoenix
[sblock] just to clarify we opened all the cells correct? [/sblock]

Jovik starts herding the children out of the main chamber, directing them to the far door and the exit, few had trouble following directions. Jovik mainly followed behind to help up the samllest members two toddled along to their destination or were weak enoughto need the occasional hand up. He will keep Wasp near him as Wasp seems the only hope The Jackal has of sorting this mess out and from what Wasp said the Jackal seemed the Wasp's only hope as well.

Once the children are all out and into the main chamber The Jackal will close the door in the far wall leading to the cells and lock it with picks then will break the lock.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 18, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Phoenix
> [sblock] just to clarify we opened all the cells correct? [/sblock]
> 
> Jovik starts herding the children out of the main chamber, directing them to the far door and the exit, few had trouble following directions. Jovik mainly followed behind to help up the samllest members two toddled along to their destination or were weak enoughto need the occasional hand up. He will keep Wasp near him as Wasp seems the only hope The Jackal has of sorting this mess out and from what Wasp said the Jackal seemed the Wasp's only hope as well.
> ...




Jovik (OOC):
[sblock]All of the cells in that corridor were emptied, yes.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 19, 2005)

OOC:
[sblock]With the lack of postings I assume that means that we are all leaving   [/sblock]

The children gathered on the beach under the guardianship of Ghost while the rest of the warriors brought up the rear.  Once what was left of the warriors had closed the great iron door that led into the cultist's lair, it was evident that their numbers were low and who was left were badly wounded.
With the number of children coming close to eighty, in addition to the twenty or so badly beaten warriors left, it seemed that the boats that were left on the shore by the invading force (and some additional ones put there by cultists) we too few to get everyone across in one group.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2005)

"Alright, Ba'aktar, why don't you take the lead boat with a couple of healthy warriors along with as many kids as you can to secure the other side, who knows if those yellow robes sent for reinforcements or have some other ways out of their rat-hole. Send the boats back and we'll ferry the kids over as fast as we can. I'll lock this door so any remaining yellow-robes can't get out to get us." says The Jackal (or the "lead scout" to our intrepid leaders). He will then lock and disable to main door as he did the inner door.

Spoilers, no peeking:
Phoenix:
[sblock] After he has the door secure, Jovik will turn to Wasp and kneel down to have a private converstaion with him (Wasp will not be sent in the first boat). "Wasp, I don't know everything that is going on. But I know that you had to kind of force the other kids to become younger back in the cells to, I  don't know, draw strength to remember I guess. So if that is how you need to remember, and if Metrolpolis sent you back to fix her, well, you can draw what ever you need to from me to help you along. maybe that will help balance the fact that I killed Zsath. Now I have this yellow potion I took from one of the cult members, will that help you, you know, stay the way you are or something? And what do we need to do to help you once we get out of here?" [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Spoilers, no peeking:
> Phoenix:
> [sblock] After he has the door secure, Jovik will turn to Wasp and kneel down to have a private converstaion with him (Wasp will not be sent in the first boat). "Wasp, I don't know everything that is going on. But I know that you had to kind of force the other kids to become younger back in the cells to, I  don't know, draw strength to remember I guess. So if that is how you need to remember, and if Metrolpolis sent you back to fix her, well, you can draw what ever you need to from me to help you along. maybe that will help balance the fact that I killed Zsath. Now I have this yellow potion I took from one of the cult members, will that help you, you know, stay the way you are or something? And what do we need to do to help you once we get out of here?" [/sblock]




Super Spoilers (Jovik only):
[sblock]Wasp shakes his head, "You don't get it Jovik.  Our powers aren't to remember, our powers allow us to do things we need to, and fast.  Since we have travelled both ways in our lives, we have a...power...to slow everyone down around us, though not for very long.  It's all about time Jovik, something that we are fast running out of."[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2005)

Done with the task, Taran already begins the pangs of guilt for letting his anger get the better of him.  He pats the departing dire wolf as it heads off, and then turns to find Ghost and hopefully the children.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

Ghost makes himself useful by trying to keep the children calm, he sits them down in as orderly a fashion as he can on the shore and indicates to the men-at-arms that they should form a crescent around the children. As the gaurds move into position Ghost starts to tell the children a story, his sonorous voice seeming to weave between the children, wrapping each in a blanket of hope, each thinking that the story is for them alone.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 20, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Alright, Ba'aktar, why don't you take the lead boat with a couple of healthy warriors along with as many kids as you can to secure the other side, who knows if those yellow robes sent for reinforcements or have some other ways out of their rat-hole. Send the boats back and we'll ferry the kids over as fast as we can. I'll lock this door so any remaining yellow-robes can't get out to get us." says The Jackal (or the "lead scout" to our intrepid leaders).




The suggestion went down well with Ba'aktar. He grunted and nodded and plodded over to one of the boats.

"Who can row? Half those who can still fight come with me! Let's get this started," Ba'aktar rows for the boat he is in, clamping the oars in his sizable mits and propelling the rowboat steadily towards the other side.

He has his weapon and shield close by to be equiped when they reach the opposite shore. Perhaps if he was lucky he would get to kill those undead as well. Two different kinds of monster in one day, how fortunate he would consider himself. Perhaps Humus had glanced in his direction after all.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2005)

More super spoilers:
Phoenix:
[sblock] Jovik thinks a minute and continues his quiet conversation "Ok, I am starting to get this. That was what the yellow robe did that day, hell yesterday! In the street then, he stopped time to look for you. Was he looking for a child or a special child I wonder. Are they hunting you backards kids in particular? But why did the time-stop-wave-thingy not affect me in the street then? Everyone else stopped but I didn't, why was I not affected? Anyway, we are running out of time, and while you can make it go slower or faster, you can't get more. But, Wasp, what do you need to do? You said you had to make changes, do you know what they are?"[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> More super spoilers:
> Phoenix:
> [sblock] Jovik thinks a minute and continues his quiet conversation "Ok, I am starting to get this. That was what the yellow robe did that day, hell yesterday! In the street then, he stopped time to look for you. Was he looking for a child or a special child I wonder. Are they hunting you backards kids in particular? But why did the time-stop-wave-thingy not affect me in the street then? Everyone else stopped but I didn't, why was I not affected? Anyway, we are running out of time, and while you can make it go slower or faster, you can't get more. But, Wasp, what do you need to do? You said you had to make changes, do you know what they are?"[/sblock]




<Singing>I can't get enough of these, Super-Spoilers (Jovik):</singing>
[sblock]"I didn't effect you because we didn't let it.  The robes steal our souls in order to use our powers, since it is our power to start off with, it doesn't effect us or whomever we touch."
Wasp looks blankly across the sea of filth as the boats are pushed into it.  "I wish I could remember, but it's getting harder.  We have to change things, but...I just don't know what anymore..."[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2005)

More super spoilers then:

Phoenix:
[sblock] "Wasp, look at me, the yellow robes were distilling, something, into potions. Look at me. Have they distilled your powers into this potion" And Jovik holds up the yellow flask to Wasp. "Will this help you?" [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2005)

*This post has been editted, read again if you've already browsed it.*

Again, with the Spoilers:
[sblock]Wasp looks at the potion, squinting a little in the dim light.  "Yes, they were harvesting our souls to create magical potions...but that isn't one of them.  It, looks kind of the same, even the same types of bottles they used, but our powers produced a strange black liquid, I know not what that is..."[/sblock]

The small boats splashed into the sea of filth, each of them carrying as many children and warriors as possible with Ba'aktar leading the way.  The waves of offal, body parts, and other unnamable fleshy members, splashed gently out of the way as the rowers forced themselves across the damnable lake.

There was no interruption as the boats returned for the rest of their passengers, and within fifteen minutes the whole group was across the far side of the cursed lake.  Many of the warriors moaned a little due to their injuries and the work that they were forced to complete, but each of them were happy to be away from the evil place.

As the group headed up into the sewers once more Ba'aktar, being at the head of the column, was the first to spot the floating light up ahead.  It was no flame, but it bobbed up and down as if somebody was holding it.  Somebody waited for them up ahead...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 21, 2005)

"We've company," the big orc said, raising his hand to indicate for the column to slow down. He turned to the closest of his comrades, "Can I get a little backup?"

He waits for a response but isn't terribly bothered if there isn't anyone willing to watch his back. Ba'aktar cautiously moves ahead to confront the wielder of the light.


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2005)

Taran casts light on the tip of his own spear and walks forward with Ba'aktar.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 21, 2005)

"psst, Bruno"  whispers Jovik. "Perhaps the headlong route isn't the best. Just offering some stealth and scouting if'n you want it. But by all means rush forward into who knows what...." and Jovik will saunter up to the head of the column and follow Ba'aktar drawing his sword as he does.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 22, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "psst, Bruno"  whispers Jovik. "Perhaps the headlong route isn't the best. Just offering some stealth and scouting if'n you want it. But by all means rush forward into who knows what...." and Jovik will saunter up to the head of the column and follow Ba'aktar drawing his sword as he does.




The forward scouting group of Ba'aktar, Taran and Jovik moves ahead of the group just as the light fades from the tunnel ahead.  Past the ladder that leads from this tunnel, at the junction in which Taran discovered the first child, the group walk in to find a man hiding around the corner.

Completely surprised by the sudden appearance of the small group, his fecal-covered form has little chance to react to the group.


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2005)

_From Chapter Two..._


			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> The noise of the large group and the light that they are shedding up the corridor is easy to track, a large beacon to determine how close that they are coming to Ru's hiding place.  The last thing that he was expecting was a smaller group, their dimmer light source disguised by the larger group's, sneaking ahead to scout the area.
> 
> It was a simple mistake, but one that had allowed a large half-orc, a halfling and a human, all covered in gore and filth, to sneak up on him...
> 
> [sblock]Please feel free to move to Chapter One for the moment.    [/sblock]




[sblock]Woot! Chapter One! Now let's see if I can manage to keep myself from bloody death at the hands of a half-orc barbarian...[/sblock]

Ru sighs in frustration at his freshman mistake, retrieving his sunrod from the handy haversack again as he stands; no point in losing light when they'd already found him. He slides the sunrod back into his belt and tries for nonchalant, especially given how very angry and very covered with blood the half-orc seems to be.

"So ... hi. I'm Ru. I'm looking for someone name of Ghost Hound? I don't suppose that's any of you?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 22, 2005)

Ghost whispers to the children, trying to keep them calm as the group awaits the return of the scouts.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "So ... hi. I'm Ru. I'm looking for someone name of Ghost Hound? I don't suppose that's any of you?"




"Nope" Replies the human cover in flith, gore and bile. "But just what are you doing down here looking for him, Ru? Seems an awful path to come find anyone."


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2005)

Okay, so apparently they weren't going to chop his head off immediately. After all the crap--both figurative and literal--it was an amazing relief, and it loosened his tongue.

"That depends on who you ask. I started off looking for his help in tracking down an item the yellow robed cultists seem to have stolen from some acquaintances of mine. Then I got lost in the oh-so-fragrant sewer system, where a little group of shambling corpses seemed to think I'd be just the man to retrieve their son. Who, according to them, is the same person I was seeking in connection to that stolen item. 

"What brings _you_ to this paradise of body parts and fecal matter?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

"This place is an abomination, even in the sewers.  Normaly they can be quite plesant, as my village can attest to.  The one you seek is back with the children, but he is here."   Says the little halfling Taran from attop his dire rat mount.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2005)

"Tell you what Ru, let's all go back to the main group and we can tell you a bit about who you want and you can tell us a little more about who sent you. Shambling corpes are best left accounted for"  adds the human.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 23, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "So ... hi. I'm Ru. I'm looking for someone name of Ghost Hound? I don't suppose that's any of you?"




The half-orc remained quiet, looking down at the human impassively. In the light of the sunrod the small bits of glass and metal woven into his dreadlocks sparkled strangely against the backdrop of filth and death.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "This place is an abomination, even in the sewers. Normaly they can be quite plesant, as my village can attest to. The one you seek is back with the children, but he is here." Says the little halfling Taran from attop his dire rat mount.




The half-orc returns his weapon to his belt and indicates further back into the tunnel with a jerk of his thumb.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "Tell you what Ru, let's all go back to the main group and we can tell you a bit about who you want and you can tell us a little more about who sent you. Shambling corpes are best left accounted for" adds the human.




With violence not seeming to be an immediate threat, the half-orc takes a moment and hefts up the ettin heads, and ties each head to the other with their hair. He hangs them over his shoulder and waits for the others to head back to the main group, keeping his darkness-friendly eyes watchful as he guards the rear.


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2005)

OOC:[sblock]FYI, Hurricane Wilma's supposed to make landfall in the vicinity sometime in the early AM tomorrow. Depending on what it does, internet access may be spotty. So if Ru seems really quiet for a day or so, that's why. [/sblock]

Ru nods his head to the advance party. "Sounds like a plan," he says, following them back. He suppresses a shudder as the orc ties two monstrous heads together like they're just a couple baubles. Trying to distract himself from just what might have been attached to those heads, he quips, "So, do any of _you_ have names, or is it just 'Ghost Hound and his nameless band' down here in the tunnels?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> OOC:[sblock]FYI, Hurricane Wilma's supposed to make landfall in the vicinity sometime in the early AM tomorrow. Depending on what it does, internet access may be spotty. So if Ru seems really quiet for a day or so, that's why. [/sblock]
> 
> Ru nods his head to the advance party. "Sounds like a plan," he says, following them back. He suppresses a shudder as the orc ties two monstrous heads together like they're just a couple baubles. Trying to distract himself from just what might have been attached to those heads, he quips, "So, do any of _you_ have names, or is it just 'Ghost Hound and his nameless band' down here in the tunnels?"




"Yeah, that works for me." replies the human

OOC:[sblock]   [[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2005)

"I am Taran." replies the halfling.  "And once the children are safe, we can deal with any other business, but their safety is of the utmost importance."


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I am Taran." replies the halfling.  "And once the children are safe, we can deal with any other business, but their safety is of the utmost importance."




Ru raises an eyebrow. "Guess that article in the Herald was right, then. Someone was really swiping children and bringing them to ... this place?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru raises an eyebrow. "Guess that article in the Herald was right, then. Someone was really swiping children and bringing them to ... this place?"




"Friend, nothing in that article could ever encompass what is really going on down here. Taran is right, the sooner we get the kids topside and in the sunlight the better all of this will be. But it won't be over, no not by a long shot."  says the member of Ghost's nameless band.


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2005)

Ru's face darkens. "Is it down here, too, then? The dead who won't die?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 24, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru's face darkens. "Is it down here, too, then? The dead who won't die?"



"As are those who's souls have been stolen from them," Taran says.  "Master Vulgarth will want to see that the children are well, and my village is not far.  If the others found anything, perhaps he can restore the soul of poor Stephanie."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 24, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru's face darkens. "Is it down here, too, then? The dead who won't die?"




"Yes, that and worse. But what do you know of the dead that won't die? And what of these shambling corpses you spoke of?" asks the human of the group.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 25, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "So, do any of you have names, or is it just 'Ghost Hound and his nameless band' down here in the tunnels?"




"I am Ba'aktar of the Grimash," the half-orc says, prompted to identify himself.



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Ru's face darkens. "Is it down here, too, then? The dead who won't die?"




"You say the undying aren't just below the streets?" the half-orc asks, somewhat concerned as he orientates the mouths of the ettin's heads away from himself.


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2005)

"The yellow robes were stealing souls? From children?" Ru thinks of his younger siblings and seethes at the thought.

Feuled by that anger, perhaps, and the trio's relative forthcoming way, Ru's general reserve falls away.

"The undying is all over, from what I can tell. I was on a mission when I first encountered it: slain enemies rising again and again, no matter how much damage they took. Then I witnessed two men in the street gutting each other over and over. One would fall only to rise and attack again, then it would repeat itself. Bothered me so much I even ventured to the tower of Zsath's worshippers"

The memory of the trip and its frustrating results show on Ru's face as he says, "They were ... less than cooperative. I did uncover the fact that even Zsath's priests seem to be having problems connecting to his favor. It's entirely unclear what might have happened, but the gnome I spoke with suggested that, should Zsath absent himself from Metropolis--by choice or force--people would find their souls with nowhere to go other than their broken bodies. Why a god of death would _choose_ to walk away from such an obviously lush source of death, I've no idea."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "The undying is all over, from what I can tell. I was on a mission when I first encountered it: slain enemies rising again and again, no matter how much damage they took. Then I witnessed two men in the street gutting each other over and over. One would fall only to rise and attack again, then it would repeat itself. Bothered me so much I even ventured to the tower of Zsath's worshippers"




"No, men can still die, but it is rare. One trick is to stomp them into goo, not much threat then"  says the human nonchalantly



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> The memory of the trip and its frustrating results show on Ru's face as he says, "They were ... less than cooperative. I did uncover the fact that even Zsath's priests seem to be having problems connecting to his favor. It's entirely unclear what might have happened, but the gnome I spoke with suggested that, should Zsath absent himself from Metropolis--by choice or force--people would find their souls with nowhere to go other than their broken bodies. Why a god of death would _choose_ to walk away from such an obviously lush source of death, I've no idea."




"Yes, that is quite a curious puzzle now isn't it. But what about these shambling corpes you spoke about who sent you here Ru?" asks the human


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Yes, that is quite a curious puzzle now isn't it. But what about these shambling corpes you spoke about who sent you here Ru?" asks the human




Ru's eyes narrow as the human seems to casually brush past the mystery which has haunted and plagued the enforcer since he first encountered it, but he doesn't remark on it aloud.

"Unlike the ... undying I've encountered, these I'm pretty sure are more standard undead. Well, as standard as unlife can be, I suppose. They certainly fear being destroyed." 

Ru indicates Ba'aktar's monster-head necklace, quipping, "Can't imagine why. They claim this Ghost Hound is their child. You're not running around with a zombie reporter, are you ...?" he trails off. Ru cocks his head to the side and stares down the human, adding evenly "You know, you still haven't been nice enough to share _your_ name."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru's eyes narrow as the human seems to casually brush past the mystery which has haunted and plagued the enforcer since he first encountered it, but he doesn't remark on it aloud.
> 
> "Unlike the ... undying I've encountered, these I'm pretty sure are more standard undead. Well, as standard as unlife can be, I suppose. They certainly fear being destroyed."
> 
> Ru indicates Ba'aktar's monster-head necklace, quipping, "Can't imagine why. They claim this Ghost Hound is their child. You're not running around with a zombie reporter, are you ...?" he trails off. Ru cocks his head to the side and stares down the human, adding evenly "You know, you still haven't been nice enough to share _your_ name."




"And you'd be correct in that. Fact is, no one here knows my name. But then no one has asked either."  replies the human with an equally hard stare back at Ru.


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2005)

Taran preps a few boats to be rowed across the lake, "Well, why don't you tell me your name while you help me get these boats ready so we can ferry the children accross.  Untill Vulgarth gets a look at them, I don't want them going topside."

OOC: Doh, wrong tunnel, sorry for the confusion.  Revision with GM permision.

Taran examines the ladder by the well, and looks for some good places to secure some rope.  "Well, why don't you tell me your name while you help me secure some ropes so we can help the children up.  Until Vulgarth gets a look at them, I don't want them going topside."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2005)

"Because all the kids are already on this side of the lake. And we should get a move on to your village Taran." responds the human


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2005)

OOC: Doh, wrong tunnel, sorry for the confusion. Revision with GM/Fenris permision.
 (See initial post)


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

Ghost continues to keep the children calm while he watches the scouts return from their 'mission' _"hmmm, looks like they've picked up a 'friend'"_ the pale elf thinks to himself as he stands up and begins to walk down the dark corridor towards the group.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Taran preps a few boats to be rowed across the lake, "Well, why don't you tell me your name while you help me get these boats ready so we can ferry the children accross.  Untill Vulgarth gets a look at them, I don't want them going topside."
> 
> OOC: Doh, wrong tunnel, sorry for the confusion.  Revision with GM permision.
> 
> Taran examines the ladder by the well, and looks for some good places to secure some rope.  "Well, why don't you tell me your name while you help me secure some ropes so we can help the children up.  Until Vulgarth gets a look at them, I don't want them going topside."




OOC: Sorry Bront, couldn't help needling you there 

"OK, what ropes? Up where? I am handy with a rope Taran, but I followed one of your kinsmen down here and we didn't use a rope at all, and from what Ru has said he led, or was led by, a group of honest-to-Zsath undead down here. Doesn't make much sense to rescue the children from the yellas to let'em get eaten by the undead" replies the human. And spying the approach of the man of the hour thinks to himself "well things will get interesting and hopefully informative now" but doesn't betray the identity of the approaching figure.


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2005)

"We'll need to put up ropes, unless you plan on helping the children up one at a time.  But if there are undead up there, it seems we'll need someone to scout up there then, won't we?"  Taran says.


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2005)

Ru's eyebrows furrow, his lips become a thin line. He grabs the lanky human's tunic, growling now as he speaks. 

"You're either purposefully trying my patience, or quite inept at the game of evasion. Any fool can give a false name if that's all he has to hide. I've asked your name at least twice; Taran's requested it again just now. In case it's dullness, directly, then: what is your name?"

OOC (Phoenix):[sblock]I'm not sure what kind of rep Jackal had in mafia circles (which seem separate from the thieves' guild, though I should think they interact regularly). Assuming at some point Ru can cajole the name from him, of course, would it ring any bells?[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

_"Looks like a fight a brewing"_ Ghost thinks to himself as he picks up his pace towards the advance gaurd. "C'mon now, we've got enough danger around here" he growls as he skids to a halt beside the group "Can't this wait until we've finished saving the children? Nothing else matters at the moment but their safety. You two should be ashamed of yourselves" the pale elf states matter-of-factly with a look of disgust on his face. Turning to Taran Ghost asks "Now what way are we going to get out of here?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2005)

Frustrated, Taran just rants. "Well, I was asking whatshisname over there"  pointing to the human who refuses to identify himself "to help me set up some ropes so we can bring the children up easier than one at a time up the ladder, but apparently someone says there's undead up there now.  I guess if no one else will go up there and check it out, Twitchy and I will go."


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2005)

Ru grimaces at the chastisement from the albino, but finally releases when Taran mentions the undead.

"Ru Brike," he says by way of introduction to the elf, cocking his head slightly. "There are at least two undead back the way I came, possibly more; they stuck to the shadows, mostly, with only one acting as spokesman. I haven't the skills to tell you what classification they are, but they claim to be the parents of one of your men. Ghost Hound, wherever and whoever he is."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Frustrated, Taran just rants. "Well, I was asking whatshisname over there"  pointing to the human who refuses to identify himself "to help me set up some ropes so we can bring the children up easier than one at a time up the ladder, but apparently someone says there's undead up there now.  I guess if no one else will go up there and check it out, Twitchy and I will go."




The unidentified human just smiles at Ru as he releases him. "tsk, tsk, such manners. Careful there Ru Brike, old Bruno over there took both those heads off the same beastie, I am sure he could settle you down if need be." And the mysterious human turns to Taran "Ok, little brother, settle down.  It's not like you all let the rest of us peons know what the plan was when you were scheming by the door. You just said 'get up and go'. So forgive me if I don't know what's going on, but as none of you introduced yourselves, nor found it worthwhile to instruct the poor slobs going into the yellow lair first what was going on, we are a bit in the dark!" says the peeved human "Now gimme that"  and the human grabs the rope from the halfling and starts to climb up the laddder to secure the rope at the top, still keeping a watchfull eye out above (and below) him for danger.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 26, 2005)

OOC:
[sblock]Fantastic stuff, I think that if there were any ENnies for PbPs we'd be up for nominations 

OK -

a) Should 'The Jackal' reveal his name, it would be possible to recognize it with a Knowledge (local) check (though the DC would be ridiculously high).
b) There are enough people to put together the rigging for the children without my intervention.
c) Did I mention this is great stuff?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2005)

Ru does his best to help with the rigging, glaring after the nameless human as he ascends to do his work from on high. Then he suddenly laughs. When he's done, he looks to the others and says, "Sorry. I just suddenly thought 'guess he's what you get when you recruit your party from the personals section.' Totally inappropriate, I know. Must be all the methane down here. Or my lack of sleep."

OOC:[sblock]I think I know the next chapter title: Metropolis, chapter three: Award Winning Conflict. [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

The pale elf's features seem to mottle at the mention of his 'parents' looking for him _"Hope that has nothing to do with the ghouls I encountered on my first foray into these sewers"_ he thinks to himself as he carefully eyes the newcomer. 

"Well met Ru, my hame is Hound" he says with a wink extending his hand in greeting "although I sometimes go by the name of Ghost. It seems that we may need to have a little ahh discussion at some point eh? But not before I see these children to safety"


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> The unidentified human just smiles at Ru as he releases him. "tsk, tsk, such manners. Careful there Ru Brike, old Bruno over there took both those heads off the same beastie, I am sure he could settle you down if need be." And the mysterious human turns to Taran "Ok, little brother, settle down.  It's not like you all let the rest of us peons know what the plan was when you were scheming by the door. You just said 'get up and go'. So forgive me if I don't know what's going on, but as none of you introduced yourselves, nor found it worthwhile to instruct the poor slobs going into the yellow lair first what was going on, we are a bit in the dark!" says the peeved human "Now gimme that"  and the human grabs the rope from the halfling and starts to climb up the laddder to secure the rope at the top, still keeping a watchfull eye out above (and below) him for danger.




"I am NOT your little brother."

Taran takes a deep breath and sighs.  "Look, I'm sorry you missed our introduction before we led you down here, and I'm sorry I snaped at you.  This has been... stressfull, and I seem to have some troubles holding my temper today."

"So, what is your name sir?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Well met Ru, my hame is Hound" he says with a wink extending his hand in greeting "although I sometimes go by the name of Ghost. It seems that we may need to have a little ahh discussion at some point eh? But not before I see these children to safety"




Ru stops and smiles, taking Hound's hand in a strong grip. "Good to finally track you down." Then he turns to help complete the rigging for the children, adding over his shoulder, "And yes, let's get the kids out of this sty, and if we get a breath along the way, I expect we each have a few questions for the other."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I am NOT your little brother."
> 
> Taran takes a deep breath and sighs.  "Look, I'm sorry you missed our introduction before we led you down here, and I'm sorry I snaped at you.  This has been... stressfull, and I seem to have some troubles holding my temper today."
> 
> "So, what is your name sir?"




The obstinate human pokes his head down through the hole and says "My apologies then little sister, I had no idea that halfings were so difficult to sex. Hey! You may want to get up here so we know the next leg of the journey, and maybe split the warriors so we have an adequate guard up here as we accumulate kid-unks." and with that he returns to the riggings. He then pops his head down again and say "Oh, and you can call me Jackal if you like, and by the by you're welcome."  and Jackal once again returns to secure the riggings to facilitate as many kids as possible in safety.


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

"The Village is not far.  We shouldn't need to split up, though other than have guards on both sides of the kids."

Taran helps with the pully system, and has Twitchy help pull up the kids by having him help pull the rope.  Hopefully, soon they have the kids up and he can lead them back to the village.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 28, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "The undying is all over, from what I can tell."




The big half-orc scowled. This he didn't want to hear, as he took great pride in killing things. If all his enemies in future were going to refuse to die like that then it complicated things immensely. It would take too long to devote much time to rendering a mediocre opponent's body useless, but if he did not they would pester him while his attention was on worthier adversaries. This problem demanded fixing, but as the probability of the solution being right next to him was incredibly slim he figured some do-gooder like Ghost would probably be willing to go to the effort required to settle the issue.

Not long after that, Ba'aktar made no motion to intervene when the two men he barely knew exchanged less than pleasant words. If anything the possibility of hostilities piqued his interest, and he was almost hoping to see the measure of the two's skills. This turn of events saw the departure of his scowl, but when Ru confirmed the presence of undead up ahead Ba'aktar started smiling. He hoped dearly to cross their path, their heads would make fine additions to the ettin's.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "My apologies then little sister, I had no idea that halfings were so difficult to sex."




The half-orc gave a little chuckle at the banter going back and forth. With the cessation of potential hostilites, for the time being, he would find entertainment of a different sort.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "Oh, and you can call me Jackal if you like, and by the by you're welcome."




"Ru, Jackal, I will remember those names," he mentioned.

At next opportunity, when remembering his previous interactions with the ladder, he waited until there was noone else on it before climbing. At the top Ba'aktar took on a guard role, but seemed to be actively looking for an opponent in the near vacinity rather than actually remaining vigilant for threats against those ferrying children up. He doesn't spend long or go far, so soon finds himself helping Jackal, his massive strength being put to a constructive use.

"Tell me of your sword, Jackal. It kills well, I would know more of it," the half-orc said, the sight of the Robe's ghastly death still fresh in his mind.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 28, 2005)

Thankfully without incident the large group finally makes it to the top of the shaft, traversing the ladder and using a pulley-like system to raise the more difficult children to the top.  It is a slow process, but one that goes off without a hitch.
The liberating force slowly winds its way through the sewer tunnels towards the home of the sewer shaman, Taran.  With him leading the way through the labyrinth of tunnels it will not take long, at least that's what he tells everyone.
With another hour ahead of you within the sewers, with the possiblities of ghouls, yellow cultists, undying foes, and god knows what else hunting you, it seems to be the perfect time to worry...


----------



## jkason (Oct 28, 2005)

Once they're on the trail, Ru does his best to steer clear of 'Jackal,' instead homing in on Ghost Hound. Keeping an eye out for trouble, he engages the journalist.

"You've got quite a following, Hound," he says, smiling. "Between McGregor at the Herald and the undead 'parents,' seems everyone's got a reason to seek you out."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 29, 2005)

*Ghost Hounf Elf Bard*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "You've got quite a following, Hound," he says, smiling. "Between McGregor at the Herald and the undead 'parents,' seems everyone's got a reason to seek you out."



"McGregor! What's he want?"  Ghost asks "Burke wouldn't be happy if he knew McGregor wanted to have a chat with me. And I've got to go and see Burke as soon as this mess is cleaned up. I've already got the follow up story dancing through my mind" the elf continues dreamily.


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "McGregor! What's he want?"  Ghost asks "Burke wouldn't be happy if he knew McGregor wanted to have a chat with me. And I've got to go and see Burke as soon as this mess is cleaned up. I've already got the follow up story dancing through my mind" the elf continues dreamily.




Ru shakes his head a bit, opens his mouth to speak, stops, then starts again.

"I believe I'm confused. I thought your editor's name was Burke McGregor? Half-orc? Reading glasses? That's who I talked to, in any case. Is there a second 'McGregor' you have problems with?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

"As Taran leads the group through the sewers, he casualy asks "Would any of you happen to know a Bremmen?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "As Taran leads the group through the sewers, he casualy asks "Would any of you happen to know a Bremmen?"




Ru turns to the halfling with a shake of the head. "Not that I'm aware of. Any special reason you're asking?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru turns to the halfling with a shake of the head. "Not that I'm aware of. Any special reason you're asking?"



"No, not realy.  Just a name that came up a while ago that no one seems to know." Replies Taran


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 30, 2005)

The motley group trudged through the sewers for about an hour, most of them completely lost now in the twists and turns of this underground kingdom.  But true to his word, Taran took one final turn in a narrow pipe and led the group to his home. A large chamber riddled with rope walkways, ladders, platforms, vats, pipes, nests, all in general disarray stretched forth before him. Populated with nearly a hundred people, all working on various sewer farms that provided the world above with the food that they needed to survive.

Down the ladder before the group was the Phanlak Pits*, where an old white haired and withered elf seemed to be having problems with directing people to bend the sticky substance that was being pulled.

At the sight of the chamber many of the men in the group sigh with relief, for the warriors had survived their incurrsion into enemy territory, and they were home safe...

[sblock]*Phanlak is a children's treat often served during Azrantide**. Made from an interesting collection of syrup and mosses, as well as other odds and ends, many children laugh at the fact that the jar clearly states that they are produced in the sewers. Apparently they think it's a joke.

**Azrantide is the celebration dedicated to the sun god Azran where all of his followers celebrate their birthdays on the same day. Children eat Phanlak while adults get drunk and give children Phanlak so they will leave them alone.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 31, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Ru shakes his head a bit, opens his mouth to speak, stops, then starts again.
> 
> "I believe I'm confused. I thought your editor's name was Burke McGregor? Half-orc? Reading glasses? That's who I talked to, in any case. Is there a second 'McGregor' you have problems with?"



Ghost laughs "That damn Burke, it's his idea of a joke." the elf says with a grin "he knows that I've been wanting to get a job with a real newspaper now for a couple of years and Devyn McGregor runs the Herald. Burke looks to lead me along sometimes. Don't worry, I'll get my own back, I have every other time he's run this ploy. Maybe after this story McGregor really will want to hire me, that'd get up that damn half-orcs nose" the elf finishes as they proceed along the tunnel.
----------------------


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "No, not realy.  Just a name that came up a while ago that no one seems to know." Replies Taran




"Bremmen duGaur? Yeah I know him, he was the one that told me about he sewers and the Yellow Robes, albeit it indirectly, he works in the Ivory Market dealing in body parts" Ghost finishes with a grimace and a look of distaste.
----------------------


----------



## Bront (Oct 31, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Bremmen duGaur? Yeah I know him, he was the one that told me about he sewers and the Yellow Robes, albeit it indirectly, he works in the Ivory Market dealing in body parts" Ghost finishes with a grimace and a look of distaste.



"Really? Interesting.  He must compete with Giante then." Taran says, wondering why Ghost didn't know that the last time he asked the man.  He shrugs, feeling that bit is a bit less important now.

Taran waves to Vulgarth as he leads the large band towards the city, a somewhat triumphant smile on his face.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 31, 2005)

Ba'aktar plodded along beside the others, disappointed at not finding the undead Ru spoke of and not bothering to seek an answer to his request. Two trophy heads would have to suffice for today. The talk of people and names bored him, he had little care for such things. 

Having arrived back at the town Ba'aktar looked back at the column of children and warriors, seeking one in particular among them. Hentre had a score to settle, so it would be disappointing if he had fallen in the Robes' den. That aside it was a win-win situation for Ba'aktar. Either Hentre was alive and he'd get to fight, or Hentre was dead and he could relax. He reached into his pocket for a small bundle of herbs, his chest ached but it was tolerable, he would only eat the herb if fighting Hentre seemed a possibility.


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2005)

"This is home, is it?" Ru says absently, taking in the sights. He knew Metropolis had underground activity, but it was something else to bear witness to it first hand.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 31, 2005)

The column slowly but surely made it down into the village, gathering in the fields below as the elderly elf, Vulgrath*, approached.  At his feet tagged a small girl dressed in over-sized farmer's garb, shyly peering past his legs at the gathering children in front of her.

"Taran! You're back!  My god son, you did it!"  Vulgrath smile almost split his face in half as his arms reached out before him in a gesture of greeting.  The rescued children, though weary, seem to stare at the elderly elf, his wizened frame, long white hair, his wrinked skin, then at the small child at his feet.

The children begin cheering and run for the elf in an explosion of happiness, the small girl behind Vulgrath also running out to meet the kids.  For once a sign of joy and peace is permitted in this city of decay.

Ba'aktar:
[sblock]Ba'aktar Spot check (DC hidden) +22 - Success

Ba'aktar, unmoved by the events around him, looked.  Hentre might have been around here somewhere, the halfling had been very quiet in the assault on the robes' lair.  He had seen him in the battle, but did not know whether he lived or died.  Not letting his guard down, the half-orc scanned the area, if he was hiding, where?

The children burst out across the farmland to Vulgrath.  Ba'aktar stared, there was something...of course!!!!  Ba'aktar saw the child, he was a little fatter than the others, and more determined to keep within the pack as he ran.  Hentre had hidden with the children for some reason, but why?

...Vulgrath...
[/sblock]

Everyone:
[sblock]*the name of the elf is easily picked up within the group due to the chatter happening.  Should you have not met the elf yet, you still have easily picked up his name.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2005)

The Jackal will look for Wasp and any other kids of his old gang in the group, looking to gather them together.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 31, 2005)

Ba'aktar wasn't sure what was happening. Suddenly the big half-orc's eyes narrowed and he seemed to start sprinting towards one of the children. It was more an automatic reaction than a concious one.

"Protect Vulgrath!" he yelled, as he bore down on the specific little figure.

His khora appeared in his hand as he ran, and he moved to place himself in between Hentre and where the little fiend was headed. Ba'aktar made no demand for the halfling to stop what he was doing, or explain his actions. He had no desire to know whether it was simply a misunderstanding as he looked down coldly on Hentre. If Hentre had a weapon drawn Ba'aktar would attack without hesitation, but if Hentre didn't Ba'aktar would simply interpose himself between Hentre and Vulgrath, and wait for a reason to spill the halfling's blood. Anything would suffice.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2005)

'OK' thought the Jackal, 'Bruno's gone crazy, Best to not get in the way, I don't need my head added to the ettins' And he continues searching for his boys.


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2005)

Ru's confused to hear a cry for battle-readiness in the midst of the children's expression of joy, but he knows better than to hesitate. Act now, question later. And if the elf was in danger, no doubt the children running toward him would be, as well. No time to be nice about it.

With an uncanny speed, Ru sprints toward the elf, channeling every mean enforcer impulse he has into bellowing "Children, out of the way and find cover! Now!" With any luck, he can not only scare his path clear, he'll ensure the children scatter to safety from ... 

"Protect him from _what?_" Ru calls out, trying to keep an eye out for whatever threat the half-orc seemed to notice. Have the undead caught up to them? Are there sniping archers hiding out of his sight that the half-orc's better eyes have picked up on?

OOC:[sblock]Intimidate check to get the kids out of his path? I'm not sure where Ru is in relation to things, but hopefully his freaky base move (50'--he doesn't react fast, but he runs like a horse, this one) can close the distance pretty quickly.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 31, 2005)

Taran stares blankly, a little confused.  He and twitchy approach Vulgrath, looking for any signs of danger beyond the odd half-orc.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 1, 2005)

[sblock]Initiative Order:
Taran (and Twitchy) +21
Ghost +15 (assuming surprised   )
Hentre +14
Jovik +12
Ba'aktar +8
Ru +3

Hentre attack roll (Vulgrath - AC 18) +23 - Hit
Hentre damage roll - 23pts (19/42hp - Vulgrath)
Vulgrath Fortitude save (DC 20) +17 - Failure
Hentre Poison damage (Vulgrath) - 5pts Con (immune)
Ba'aktar attack roll (Hentre - AC hidden) +26 - Hit
Ba'aktar damage roll - 8pts
Ru attack roll (Hentre - AC hidden) +14 - Miss[/sblock]

Taran and Twitchy were the first to move, carefully approaching Vulgrath, looking about for the danger that the half-orc was screaming about, where was it?  Ghost, also staring for the danger, was fooled as well, allowing Hentre his opportunity.

His poisoned blade was sharp, slipping into the side of Vulgrath before he even saw it coming.  Blood spashed down across Hentre's arm and face, making the halfling's twisted little grin all the more morbid.

Ba'aktar and Ru stampeded through the scattering children, both of them seeing Hentre's attack but arriving a split second too late.  Ru, caught by surprise, attempted to knock the halfling away from the elderly elf, but to no avail.  Ba'aktar's method proved more effective.

The massive blade slammed into the shoulder of Hentre with a meaty thud, knocking the halfling away from Vulgrath and freeing the blade that had sunk into the old man's flesh.  With a maniacal grin, Hentre turned on the half-orc and spat Vulgrath's blood at him, screaming, "You! This is your fault!"


----------



## Fenris (Nov 1, 2005)

'Oh my' thought the Jackal, 'This is turning into a nasty homecoming isn't it. Bad blood brings bad things. I knew those nasty little halfings were not to be trusted, can't the men from the women. But it looks like our two over-eager muscle heads are there to take care of things' and the Jackal continues his search without turning his back on the brawl.


----------



## Bront (Nov 1, 2005)

Taran immediately runs to Vulgarth and tries to heal him.  Twitchy goes after the Hentre

OOC: Cure Light on Vulgarth, 1d8+5


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 1, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

[color-magenta]"Vulgarth!"[/color] Ghost cries as he witnesses the attempted assasination "Quick children out of the way before one of you gets hurt, come on over here now" the pale elf says as he tries to herd the children away from the melee.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "You! This is your fault!"




There was some surprise when Ba'aktar heard this. What could Hentre possibly mean by that? It was fortunate that Ba'aktar had exhausted his blood rage for the day, otherwise he'd have totally missed the remark if he was in the throws of anger.

Ba'aktar smiled nonetheless, "Maybe, I've no idea, but killing you makes me look good. People like that."

Confident from landing his first blow Ba'aktar lunges out again, the nasty spike on the end of his blade arcing for rendable flesh. The pair of heads tumble from his shoulder as he throws himself about, trying to find opportunity to kill his small opponent.


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar and Ru stampeded through the scattering children, both of them seeing Hentre's attack but arriving a split second too late.  Ru, caught by surprise, attempted to knock the halfling away from the elderly elf, but to no avail.  Ba'aktar's method proved more effective.
> 
> The massive blade slammed into the shoulder of Hentre with a meaty thud, knocking the halfling away from Vulgrath and freeing the blade that had sunk into the old man's flesh.  With a maniacal grin, Hentre turned on the half-orc and spat Vulgrath's blood at him, screaming, "You! This is your fault!"




Ru cursed his miss. Damnable little people were always harder to hit. Still, that blade was obviously nasty, and anything he could do to convince the halfling to drop it would make him happy. He struck out again, aiming for the nerve clusters he knew would force the little assassin's muscles to spasm. If it worked, he'd drop the weapon and be vulnerable to the half-orc's nasty blade all at the same time.

OOC: [sblock]Attack Hentre -- attempting a stunning attack so he'll be forced to drop the weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 1, 2005)

[sblock]Initiative Order:
Taran (and Twitchy) +21
Ghost +15 
Hentre +14
Jovik +12
Ba'aktar +8
Ru +3

Taran (Cure light wounds - Vulgrath) - 10pts (29/42hp - Vulgrath)
Twitchy attack roll (Hentre - AC hidden) +20 - Hit
Twitchy damage roll - 8pts (16pts total)
Hentre Fortitude save (DC 13) +12 - Failure
Hentre attack roll (Vulgrath - AC 18) +20 - Hit
Hentre damage roll - 10pts (19/42hp - Vulgrath)
Vulgrath Fortitude save (DC 20) +19 - Failure
Hentre Poison damage (Vulgrath) - 4pts Con (immune)
Ba'aktar attack roll (Hentre - AC hidden) +23 - Hit
Ba'aktar damage roll - 14pts (30pts total)[/sblock]

Taran's swift hands tumbled in the incantation that he hoped would save Vulgrath from a nasty fate, touching his master and healing a portion of the wound that Hentre had delivered.  Twitchy's mind was on revenge though, lunging past the master to bite visciously at Hentre's arm, tearing a large chunk from it and watching with glee as blood sprayed across the halfling.  It would not stop him though.

Hentre was in a fit, stabbing in a maniacal fury at Vulgrath, screaming "It's YOUR FAULT, YOUR FAULT!" with tears streaming down his face in anger and rage.  Vulgrath's frail form could barely withstand the assault, bleeding heavily now the elf staggered back away from his assailant.  Then Ba'aktar stepped in.

With little left of the halfling, the large half-orc stepped up and swung his khora as hard as his muscles allowed.  There was a sickening crunch and a snapping of probably a dozen ribs and the halfling, bent across the blade, flew back several feet from the group, landing heavily and bleeding a fatal wound.

Most of the children gathered about Ghost, apart from the few that seemed to be spending a lot of time around Jovik lately, all of which watched on in a mixture of horror and/or curiosity.  

Ru's attack was stayed for the moment, the opponent was down, wasn't he?  Hentre's body convulsed once, then the halfling rose once more, a murderous grin on his face and a poisoned blade in his hand.  He refused to die.


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2005)

"If I never see another walking corpse for the rest of my life..." Ru says, pulling his kama out. "If he's like the others, he'll just keep getting up. If we can at least cut him down, maybe we can hold the bits down with something."

So saying, the enforcer slashes away at the undying halfling, cursing all the while.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 1, 2005)

Ba'aktar watched the halfling rise impassively. Casting his mind back to his fight with Ulam perhaps this undying state was a sort of blessing. After all, Ulam had died far too quickly for Ba'aktar's liking. With the aid of the current problem plaguing the city, it would seem this opponent would actually take a satisfying amount of punishment. Ba'aktar advanced on Hentre, carving wicked arcs through the air in the effort to rekill the crazed halfling.



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> "If I never see another walking corpse for the rest of my life..." Ru says, pulling his kama out. "If he's like the others, he'll just keep getting up. If we can at least cut him down, maybe we can hold the bits down with something."




"Hold them down?" Ba'aktar echoed, sounding a little puzzled, "No, no, hack them off!"


----------



## Fenris (Nov 1, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar watched the halfling rise impassively. Casting his mind back to his fight with Ulam perhaps this undying state was a sort of blessing. After all, Ulam had died far too quickly for Ba'aktar's liking. With the aid of the current problem plaguing the city, it would seem this opponent would actually take a satisfying amount of punishment. Ba'aktar advanced on Hentre, carving wicked arcs through the air in the effort to rekill the crazed halfling.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hold them down?" Ba'aktar echoed, sounding a little puzzled, "No, no, hack them off!"




A loud whistle cuts through the din. Everyone turns to the source, Jackal. "Hey Bruno, what happened when you cut off the ettin's heads, hmmmmmm? Failing that, just stomp him into goo, or as you saw on the catwalks, there are other ways of dealing with him"


----------



## Bront (Nov 2, 2005)

Taran pulls back his master as he recalls his healing spell again, and prepares to cast it.


OOC: Perl of Power recall.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 2, 2005)

"Right children, time to take matters into my own hands." Ghost says addressing the children gathered around his feet "This has gone far enough, and maybe I can get some much needed combat experience! Too bad I used my best spell on that ettin, we'll have to try something else" He pulls his mace from his belt and before advancing on the melee he dips his hand into a pocket and withdraws a piece of what looks like bacon rind, targetting the knife in the halflings hand he starts to sing.

"You're going to loose that thing, that bladed thing, it's slipping now, that slippery thing"

[sblock]Grease spell on the halflings knife DC 14 Reflex or drop the knife, needs to make the save each round the spell is in effect - lasts 5 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 2, 2005)

[sblock]Taran Cure Light Wounds - 10pts (29/42hp - Vulgrath)
Hentre Reflex save (DC 14) +13 - Failure
_OOC: Ok then, prehaps this isn't in the spell description, but....bugger it_  
Ba'aktar Balance check (DC 10) +10 - Success
Ba'aktar attack roll (AC hidden) +19 - Hit
Ba'aktar damage roll - 10pts (40pts toal)
Ru Balance check (DC 10) +20 - Success
Ru attack roll (AC hidden) +22 - Hit
Ru damage roll - 7pts (47pts total)[/sblock]

Taran's healing hands worked once more upon his master's wounds, dragging him from the fray to treat the damage that Hentre had done.  The halfling however faced off against Ba'aktar and Ru, his undying form prepared to slice them to pieces no matter what the cost.

The form of Ghost coming from the sidelines was something that the halfling wasn't watching for though, and a few words, followed by a gesture or two, caused a spray of filthy liquid to cover him.  The liquid was slick, oily, and for a moment Hentre looked in confusion at himself and the ground around him.

He fell, hard, dropping his knife and writhing about to try and get his feet.  Ba'aktar and Ru stepped careful towards the halfling, and as Ru's blade pinned the creature down, Ba'aktar's mighty khora fell down in a deadly arc, slicing the halfling into bloody pieces.

Hentre screamed and swore, his severed legs tried to kick Ba'aktar for a moment before lying still, but his upper half tried to grab his blade and stab back, to no avail.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 2, 2005)

"Silly halfling. I'd take your head, but it's too small to make a good trophy," Ba'aktar said, before continuing the grizzly session.

He made an effort to remove the arms, his curiosity getting the better of him and causing him to save removing the head until he had a few answers.


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> A loud whistle cuts through the din. Everyone turns to the source, Jackal. "Hey Bruno, what happened when you cut off the ettin's heads, hmmmmmm? Failing that, just stomp him into goo, or as you saw on the catwalks, there are other ways of dealing with him"




Ru sets his face to the unsavory task of dismembering the halfling, though he hits on Jackal's catcall.

"What the bloody hells is 'The Jackal' going on about? You have another way to take these things out that doesn't involve having to play slaughterhouse floor?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 3, 2005)

"Master Vulgrath, are you all right?"  Taran asks as he sizes up the remaining wounds on the elf.

OOC: Heal +5


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2005)

Phoenix only please:
[sblock] Jovik will gather his boys around and take stock. He'll find out who got nabbed, who is too young now and who can't rememeber. He'll then turn to Wasp "Ok, Wasp, the ball is  in your court. We have a small group here we may be able to con into helping us if the job is close to them. But you need to concentrate and remember. You need to tell us grown-ups (Ha! says the 18 year old!) what we need to do to help you kids and Metropolis." [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 3, 2005)

Ghost races over to Taran and Vulgrath, dipping into a deep pocket in his cloak he fishes out two potions "Here Taran, these may help" he says as he hands the small vials to the halfling "Will he live?" he asks of his small friend quietly.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 3, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Phoenix only please:
> [sblock] Jovik will gather his boys around and take stock. He'll find out who got nabbed, who is too young now and who can't rememeber. He'll then turn to Wasp "Ok, Wasp, the ball is  in your court. We have a small group here we may be able to con into helping us if the job is close to them. But you need to concentrate and remember. You need to tell us grown-ups (Ha! says the 18 year old!) what we need to do to help you kids and Metropolis." [/sblock]




Jovik (more pain):
[sblock]Wasp looks at Jovik for a moment, his eyes betraying a hint of confusion for a moment.  "Who are y...oh, Jovik!"  He shakes his head and rubs his eyes, trying to bring himself back from the brink.  "I...Jovik, I don't know any more, HE knows, we told him, but the rest of us, we just can't remember.  The man, I can't even remember his name anymore, the one in charge of the Yellow Robes, we told him several years from now, he has the answers..."[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 3, 2005)

Blood sprayed from the dismembered torso that was once, and perhaps still is, Hentre.  His head screamed at Ba'aktar as the half-orc hacked his way through the halfling's arms, leaving him nothing but an unliving head and chest.

Ru looked around, calling to Jovik, but he was deep in what seemed to be a very serious conversation with one of the children.  It took Ru a minute to pick up on it, but it seemed that with the gory display occurring before them, the children were completely oblivious to it, instead staring at the conversation that Jovik was having.

Vulgrath stood tall once more before Taran.  "Thank you my son, I think I can take it from here."  His hands gesture and glow brightly, illuminating the area briefly as his powerful healing magics surge through his body, repairing the damage that Hentre had caused easily.

"I do not know who that man is," Vulgrath starts, "but I know who he was.  You might not remember him Taran, but he grew up here with his brother, Ulam.  They were the boys that we thought had been taken by ghouls over a decade ago, seems he finally made it home."

Ghost had his hand deep in his pocket as the elderly elf healed before his eyes, but there was something else, had anybody else seen?

Ghost:
[sblock]As Vulgrath's wounds healed, had the lines on his face deepened?  Did his hair get a little greyer?  Was it just his imagination or was the elf a little more frail?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2005)

"I, uh, think you have this well in hand, Ba'aktar," Ru says softly and a bit uneasily, glancing at the gory state of what's left of the halfling. He rises, focusing in on Jackal and the children gathered around him. He moves toward them quickly, trying to catch as much of the conversation as he can before they notice him.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 3, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> "I, uh, think you have this well in hand, Ba'aktar," Ru says softly and a bit uneasily, glancing at the gory state of what's left of the halfling. He rises, focusing in on Jackal and the children gathered around him. He moves toward them quickly, trying to catch as much of the conversation as he can before they notice him.




"...in charge of the Yellow Robes, we told him several years from now, he has the answers..." 

Ru approached the group at what seemed like the end of a rather confusing sentence.  Lucky to get that much, the children clam up at his approach as wander off again, allowing this stranger to wander up to Jovik and his ward easily.


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2005)

Ru crosses his arms and raises an eyebrow. "Don't stop on my account," he quips. "Who's in charge of the Yellow Robes, then? Frankly, as baffling and frustrating as the last few days have been, I'm all for tracking down someone who has all the answers. Heck, I'd settle for just a few of them."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2005)

"Don't look at me, I just answered an ad in the paper." retorts The Jackal. "If I knew who was in charge or where to find him, I'd be there now. So, Ru, I don't believe I caught the "why" of why you were looking for Ghost Hound. You've found him. You don't seem the detective type, nor the religious. But you've been doing a lot of both from what you've said. A Cult of Yellow Robed men stealing childrens souls, poking around the Temple of Zsath. Must be a curious man to go sticking his nose around in those places without reason." And the Jackal heads over to where Ba'aktar is finding the lean cuts of halfling. "Oh and I think you might want to mention those shambling corpes to the leader here, you know before they follow you in."


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2005)

"No, I'm no altruist. But then, I suspect neither are you, 'Mutt.'" Ru returns, following Jackal. "Though I have had enough sense to wait until we had the children safe before taking up my own business. 

"Then, of course, you may have missed the part where I was trying to prevent an assasination. That was probably because you were busy bragging about your 'special' way of dealing with the undying instead of, you know, _using_ whatever you've got. If you've got anything at all."

OOC: [sblock]oh, the juicy, juicy conflict. hehe. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2005)

"Yeah, I saw how, uh, effective you were in that as well, whew was Vulgrath lucky _you_ were there!"  jabs back The Jackal. "Bruno was there, he's more than enough to handle it. But I too had to resolve business once we got back here, at least as important as stopping an assassination. Besides too many cooks spoil the stew. As for my method, of dealing with it ask Ba'aktar if you want to know. But the reason I didn't use _it_ is because much like Bruno there is leaving the head, information is lacking here, much like your sense of subtlety, and we need the little buggar to answer some questions. So take care of the business you need to. You said you wouldn't mind tracking down the head of the cultists, so let's go find out what the dead can tell us, shall we?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

"Vulgrath, why would he attack you?  Why was he screaming 'It's all your fault'?" asks the halfling.


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "You said you wouldn't mind tracking down the head of the cultists, so let's go find out what the dead can tell us, shall we?"




Ru's knuckles crack audibly as he clenches his fist, but he says nothing more, following the cocky man back to what's left of the halfling.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 4, 2005)

Ba'aktar looked at the blood on his weapon. It looked no different from any other time he killed things. He ran a finger over the smears of blood then stuck it in his mouth. Certainly didn't taste any different either. He prodded the angry, angry torso and looked down on it.

"Would have been more fun if you attacked me, Hentre," Ba'aktar said, prodding the (h)armless halfling again with his sword, "Why attack the elf? Hmm? What's this thing that's my fault? Or his, whatever."

The half-orc bounced the couple of questions off Hentre, looking fairly relaxed while caked in blood and various forms of waste and prodding a noisy limbless torso with a sword.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Ru's knuckles crack audibly as he clenches his fist, but he says nothing more, following the cocky man back to what's left of the halfling.




OOC:[sblock] It's like poking a lion with a stick   [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 4, 2005)

Vulgrath smiled at Twitchy, "Maybe Hentre was still blimaing Ba'aktar little one, perhaps we should ask him..."

The group slowly gathered about the dismembered corpse, the unliving halfling still screaming in pain, and for blood.  With Ba'aktar taunting the pile of dismembered limbs, Vulgrath intervenes.

"Perhaps I can be of assistance my large friend?"  His hands weave with magic...(did his hair get a little greyer?)...and he speaks once more.  "Hentre, should you answer my questions you will die, there will be no more suffering, no more pain, consider this carefully."

Hentre stops, gurgles blood across his face, and listens.

"Tell us everything Hentre, why are you here?  Answer Ba'aktar's questions, help us for a change."

Hentre looked up, in his eyes he knew that he was done for.  That sparkle of evil and betrayal deep within his soul came forth, ready to spill what he knew.

"It's YOUR fault Ba'aktar.  You left me with them Yellow Robes.  After we killed all them priests of Urbanus* together, stealin' their gold an' stuff, the robes got me.  Took me an' Yu'olan to see this Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk fella, he...he...did things."

"He sent me to find you, to get you to take me to Vulgrath, to kill him.  He had the girl, Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk wanted her for something.  I helped with the raid because, well, he didn' need them others anymore anyway, he's got everything that he needs....he can see the future, did you know that?"

Hentre's body convulses in spasms, usually it would signal his dying throes, but the halfing is past death.

"It's nearly here 'e says, and 'e needs the girl.  If she gets back to Zimmerman, it's all over y'see?  But I guess I don't care about that anymore..."

[sblock]*Urbanus is the religion based around the principal that the city is alive.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2005)

Ru frowns, wondering how a sewer magician could circumvent this crazy nondeath when the priests of Zsath themselves were having so much trouble. Maybe it was a trick. He decided not to ask until after they'd gotten what they needed to know.

"I'm going out on a limb and guessing Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk is--" he shoots a sidelong glare at Jackal momentarily but never pauses--"the leader of the Yellow Robes? What's he look like?"

To the group, Ru adds, "And since I'm new here: do we know a Zimmerman?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 5, 2005)

"Stephanie Zimmerman was the little girl I first found over by the pit we climbed out of.  Ghost was looking for her for her father."   Taran says.

"Vulgrath, what is this he says about stealing gold from the priests of Urbanis?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 5, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "It's YOUR fault Ba'aktar. You left me with them Yellow Robes. After we killed all them priests of Urbanus* together, stealin' their gold an' stuff, the robes got me. Took me an' Yu'olan to see this Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk fella, he...he...did things."
> 
> "He sent me to find you, to get you to take me to Vulgrath, to kill him. He had the girl, Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk wanted her for something. I helped with the raid because, well, he didn' need them others anymore anyway, he's got everything that he needs....he can see the future, did you know that?"




Ba'aktar's eyes narrowed dangerously at Hentre, and he tightened his grip on his cleaver-like sword. Things were moving in his head, and anger was just the corner.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Vulgrath, what is this he says about stealing gold from the priests of Urbanis?"




"I can answer that," Ba'aktar says through gritted teeth, "It was the last job the four of us did. 'Olan, Hentre, Ulam, and me. There was supposed to be a fortune there, things went wrong, now it looks like I'm the last one left. All I got out of it was a weird coin and all this trouble."

With a audible grunt Ba'aktar hurls his khora at the ground, and it embedded deeply next to Hentre's head. He bent down and swooped up the torso, his meaty fist clamped on Hentre's collar. He levelled Hentre's eyes with his own, and for a moment there was pure negative emotion emanating from the half-orc's eyes. Anger, regret, frustration, shame.

"You think they didn't take me as well!? You think I got out of there without them doing anything to me!? By Humus something happened, and I'm just waiting now for it kick me in the ss. If I had found you I would've helped, but I didn't! Sht happens, and we've both been served steaming piles, Hentre!" with that Ba'aktar dropped what was left of Hentre into the pool of blood and gore he'd removed him from, and stalked off.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 7, 2005)

Ghost is bemused by all that's going on "Where is Stephanie now Vulgath?" he asks the wizened elf before he continues addressing the old elf "You look somehow older, more ancient, since the attack, is the healing taking more than it should out of you?"

Turning to Ru Ghost says quiety "Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk is a God, the Yellow Robes are his followers, according to them he is the one true God."

Addressing the group-at-large the albino elf continues "I must get back to the office and see Burke. What will we do with these children? I'd hate to have saved them only to have them fall foul of some other miscreant' the lasts he says with a sly sideways look at the Jackal.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 7, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost is bemused by all that's going on "Where is Stephanie now Vulgath?" he asks the wizened elf before he continues addressing the old elf "You look somehow older, more ancient, since the attack, is the healing taking more than it should out of you?"
> 
> Turning to Ru Ghost says quiety "Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk is a God, the Yellow Robes are his followers, according to them he is the one true God."
> 
> Addressing the group-at-large the albino elf continues "I must get back to the office and see Burke. What will we do with these children? I'd hate to have saved them only to have them fall foul of some other miscreant' the lasts he says with a sly sideways look at the Jackal.




"Or worse, they could work for the press and become libelers" retorts The Jackal. "But I was hoping that this was a safe enough haven, for now at least, and that sanctuary could be found for them. Many of that group, there" the Jackal points to a small gaggle of boys,  "have families and I can return them, though their families may not welcome them back."

The Jackal pauses then continues "As for the yellow robes, we have only wounded them and then stolen what was valuable. They are not gone, They will reform, they will steal children again. And believe me, we are running out of time to stop them. As for Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk, he may not yet be a god, and at least there are ways......, well, we can cross that divine bridge when it comes. But we must remember, this is not yet over." And the Jackal grows silent and pensive.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 7, 2005)

Vulgrath sits on a nearby rock resting his bones.  "I am tired Ghost, but my troubles are not yours.  As for Stephanie, she is over there."  Vulgrath raises one frail arm and points into the crowd of children where Stephanie stands.

"And if no-one has any further questions for Hentre here, I would like to see to his permenant demise, none should have to suffer like he."

Vulgrath pushes himself to his feet and hobbles across to the dismembered halfling, pausing only once to look back at Ghost.

"You did bring back Stephanie's soul didn't you?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 7, 2005)

"I don't know if anyone found it Vulgrath." Taran says.


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2005)

Ru, unsettled by more talk of gods, starts at a sudden thought. Ghost would be third party. The halfling was in the midst of the yellow robes.

"I do, actually," Ru pipes up, feeling stupid for having set it aside this long. He squats near the halfling and asks, "The Yellow Robes are supposed to have stolen ... a Key," he says. Realizing how vague the word is, he adds the only other information he has. "The Key to the Heart of the City. Did you see anything like that, hear anyone talking about it?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 8, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Vulgrath pushes himself to his feet and hobbles across to the dismembered halfling, pausing only once to look back at Ghost.
> 
> "You did bring back Stephanie's soul didn't you?"




"Ummm, I'm afraid I haven't had much experience with souls and ummm don't know what they look like" Ghost answers bashfully, turning to the others gathered in the cavern he says "Did any of you happen to find any 'souls' while we were in the Yellow Robes den? Quite frankly, I presumed that it had been eaten or used in some vial experiment'


----------



## Fenris (Nov 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Ummm, I'm afraid I haven't had much experience with souls and ummm don't know what they look like" Ghost answers bashfully, turning to the others gathered in the cavern he says "Did any of you happen to find any 'souls' while we were in the Yellow Robes den? Quite frankly, I presumed that it had been eaten or used in some vial experiment'




"Yeah, most of the souls were consumed it seems. But, while this isn't a soul, perhaps you can figure out what it is Vulgrath" And the Jackal hands Vulgrath a small vial of yellow liquid.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 8, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Yeah, most of the souls were consumed it seems. But, while this isn't a soul, perhaps you can figure out what it is Vulgrath" And the Jackal hands Vulgrath a small vial of yellow liquid.




Vulgrath takes the vial and looks into it, his eyes studying it intently but his mouth speaking of other things.  "You know Taran, I swore that I asked you to look for this poor girls soul when you left, did you get any leads, any information?"

Vulgrath passes the vial back.  "It's blood, but of what, I have no idea."


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

"I'm sorry Vulgrath.  I... lost my head down there.  It was... worrysome."  Taran responds.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 8, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Vulgrath takes the vial and looks into it, his eyes studying it intently
> Vulgrath passes the vial back.  "It's blood, but of what, I have no idea."




OOC: [sblock] Hmmmmm, yellow blood. Copper is green, iron with oxygen gives red, Manganese? Vandandium? Cobalt would be blue. Maybe the divalent cations are binding sulfur instead of oxygen? That would almost require silicone instead of carbon though due to size restrictions......

Sorry wrong game, but I love to find reasons for these things. I'll stop now.   [/sblock]

The Jackal takes back the vial and replaces it. "Well whatever, or _whomever_ it came from it was precious enough to the yellow-robes." and the Jackal grows quiet again and paces the floor thinking.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 9, 2005)

"So who's up for a trip back to the Yellow Robe lair, see if we can't find what Vulgath is looking for"


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2005)

"I'm up for it" says the Jackal "But we have far more than Stephanie's soul to recover and do"


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 9, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "So who's up for a trip back to the Yellow Robe lair, see if we can't find what Vulgath is looking for"




Ghost:
[sblock]The day is getting late, and there is a birthday party to attend remember?   [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 10, 2005)

DM:

[sblock]Yeah I know but I figure Zimmerman ain't going to be real happy that I either 

a.) Don't have Steph with me, or
B.) Have her but she has no soul!!!

I guess I could head to see Burke and then go to the party with Steph in tow and the others could go and see about the soul and I could tell Zimmerman that my partners are on their way back with her soul. If you don't mind the group splitting up again [/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 10, 2005)

Ba'aktar's ears prick up at mention of returning to the Robes' Den.

"More killing? I'm game," he pipes up.

He walks back to collect his weapon and the ettin's heads.


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2005)

"I suppose it depends on what our torso here has to say about the Key," Ru pipes up. "I've been tasked with finding that in much the same way you were asked to find the soul. If it turns out they're in the same place (and why not, since they'd both seem to be important to the Yellow Robes, yes?), I'd be happy to do a little mutual back-scratching."

OOC:[sblock]Did Ru get his question in before Vulgrath finally killed Hentre?[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 11, 2005)

OOC:
[sblock]- Hentre is still...alive...for the moment.
- I don't mind splitting the group at all.
- Do what needs to be done.
- The men that went with you will need a lot of time to rest.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 12, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

Ghost digs into his pocket and pulls out a small scrap of paper, he spends a minute contemplating it and then addresses the group "I need to see Bourke, and I need to tell Zimemrman what is going on with Stephanie. I need to take her with me and return her to her father. But at the same time we need her soul. I'm afraid it is goodbye my friends, Stephanie and I must depart. Please, for the sake of the girl's life, find her soul and return it to me. I will be forever in your debt.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 12, 2005)

Ba'aktar approached Vulgrath, looking respectfully upon the elder elf. He reached into his pocket and started rummaging around.

"You know a lot, Jundiil*. What can you tell me of this?" he removes the coin from his pocket and holds it before the elf, "Does it have any meaning?"

[sblock=ooc]*Jundiil: Orcish for elder.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Ghost digs into his pocket and pulls out a small scrap of paper, he spends a minute contemplating it and then addresses the group "I need to see Bourke, and I need to tell Zimemrman what is going on with Stephanie. I need to take her with me and return her to her father. But at the same time we need her soul. I'm afraid it is goodbye my friends, Stephanie and I must depart. Please, for the sake of the girl's life, find her soul and return it to me. I will be forever in your debt.



"I think her soul should be returned to her first, can the party not wait?" Taran asks.  "Hentre said of she returns to Zimmerman it's all over, but is that in body or in soul?"


----------



## Fenris (Nov 13, 2005)

Phoenix Only

[sblock] Well, I have wanted to rifle the body, but there were all these stupid idiots standing over him. But now that there is a discussion going on to distract them, I will give it a go. 

But we'll do this the Jackal way   

I'll catch the 'boys' eye and give the signal for a distraction (bluff on my part if not) and then use slight on hand to make it less obvious. I figure the legs and belt may be seperate from the torso at this poiunt and I can do the trunk first and the legs second under less notice anyway.

[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 13, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "I think her soul should be returned to her first, can the party not wait?" Taran asks.  "Hentre said of she returns to Zimmerman it's all over, but is that in body or in soul?"



"Well no, it's not my party so I can't put a stop to it or even delay it. I could though delay taking Steph to Zimmerman. I could front his party and leave you with Steph to bring along at a later time - depending on what is discovered at the cultists lair" Ghost says, adressing Taran.


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Well no, it's not my party so I can't put a stop to it or even delay it. I could though delay taking Steph to Zimmerman. I could front his party and leave you with Steph to bring along at a later time - depending on what is discovered at the cultists lair" Ghost says, adressing Taran.



"That might be better."   Taran says.  "I think her soul is of the utmost importance."


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 13, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Ba'aktar approached Vulgrath, looking respectfully upon the elder elf. He reached into his pocket and started rummaging around.
> 
> "You know a lot, Jundiil*. What can you tell me of this?" he removes the coin from his pocket and holds it before the elf, "Does it have any meaning?"
> 
> [sblock=ooc]*Jundiil: Orcish for elder.[/sblock]




Vulgrath looks at the coin for a moment, the bewilderment on his face obviously betraying his lack of knowledge before he speaks.

"Keyw."

From his legs the sound comes, the small form of Stephanie Zimmerman's tortured mouth tries to speak for the first time since her ordeal.  Her small twisted hand points to the coin.

"Keyw."

Vulgrath kneals down to the girl, stroking her hair and looking into her eyes.  "What do you know little one, what can you tell us?"

The other children begin to gather around, as if drawn to the story that may or may not be told by the little girl.

Jovik:
[sblock]So long as the others find the story more interesting that the severed body, you can loot away.  I'm not going to give you a roll simply because rifling through the corpse will be easily spotted if somebody looks.  The children give you decent cover, just not that good.[/sblock]

"Da keyw rarks keakle, who has helg it.  Dat ray tha city knows who is alloged inta the heark."

At this point a small boy steps forward, looking sadly at Stephanie, but addressing the growing crowd.

"I think that perhaps it is time for me to explain a few things, we were a little scared to impart our secrets again, but I think that know we have little choice.

"My name is Wasp, at least that's what the Jackal calls me, it's a good enough name for now.  We, us, the children, we're...different.

"We are the last of the children in the city, no more will be born after us.  The reason for this is that the city is dying, there is no more life in her.  For some reason the city is dying, this we know for sure, because we have lived that life already.

"We are the last to have walked the city in the dark times, the city knew us for who we were and empowered us to live our lives again, this time backwards.  We would have all the knowledge of our previous life, but would be able to view the events again and eventually warn people that we thought could help us, but we would have to go back a long way to make sure.

"That was one of the problems though, the younger we got the more, childlike, we became.  The more we forgot, the more we began to slip back into the proper timestream and live forwards again.  We were forced to tell our secrets soon, so that we would remember them all, so we told a man.

"He betrayed us, took our knowledge and used it for his own gain.  He is this cult leader you are looking for, this ... what was his name again?

"He learned to tap the powers of time that the city granted us, some of you may have experianced it already.  He took the Key to the City and began making his plans, kidnapping us, using our souls.

"Stephanie here, is a scion of sorts.  She was last child born in the city, no more came after her, her soul is the final thing of creation that the city could offer.  If this man has her soul, than he has something important indeed.

"Before you ask me anymore questions, or Stephanie, know this.  We have forgotten anything more than what I have already told you, our memories have faded, much of our powers are stolen.  We do not know how to save the city anymore, only one man does..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"I think Zimmerman's party just got a bit less important Ghost,"  Taran says.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 14, 2005)

*Ghost Hound Elf Bard*

"Zimmerman is embroiled in this up to his neck, I'm sure of it" the pale elf growls as he wipes a tear from his cheek _"and oh what a tale, the last great tale"_

The elegant albino turns to Taran "I still think seeing Zimmerman will answer some questions. I was the least affective of our group in the Cultists lair and perhaps my talents can be better brought to bear in a more inviting setting." the elf finishes with a graceful bow and a sad smile.

Ghost suddenly turns on Ru "You I need to talk to before I go" the elf says pointing his long, bony white finger at the man "you seem to know a little too much about my ahhh family circumstances and I aim to find out why."

Bront:
[sblock]Bront I think you missed a post of Jkason's - and it's a question I'd like to here an answer to [/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 14, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> "Da keyw rarks keakle, who has helg it. Dat ray tha city knows who is alloged inta the heark."




The statement seemed to sail right over Ba'aktar, and it took a few minutes (not including the time he had to spend listening to Wasp) for him to understand Stephanie's words.

"They key marks people who has held it. That way the City knows who is allowed into the heart..." he says, decripting the message, "So... fixing what is wrong with the city will take us into the heart of it?"

It would seem the City itself had contracted him for the job. Assumably, the City would be a generous employer when one's services were called on. He remembered that Ru had mentioned looking for a Key, was this it? Ghost was currently seeking Ru's attention however, so Ba'aktar was going to wait. With a metallic ting he flicked the coin into the air with his thumb, it spun rapidly then fell into his open palm. He repeated the process, finding some sort of amusement in it.

"Stephanie's soul is important, so I reckon the Robes' leader has it on or near him. That and we need to figure out where the City's heart is," he said, then flicks the coin into the air once more.

With little but talking to do at the moment, Ba'aktar's eyes drift toward Hentre and whatever shiny tinkets the small fellow might have on his person.


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

"Zimmerman might be of use.  Did you not say that he... purchased Stephanie?"

Taran shudders at the thought, but child traders might have a unique and useful insight into the problem at hand, as well as knowing more of Stephanie's origins.

OOC: Nope, didn't miss it


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2005)

"The Key?" Ru's ears perk up, and he notes the coin. But she said the Key marked its holders. Perhaps this isn't the Key at all, but its marker? Damn mysteries, much more troublesome than an easy collection run.

"We still need to know if Hentre can describe this leader; a name's little use unless you can get someone to admit to it," he adds, glancing briefly at Jackal. Then Ghost beckons, and he closes on the elf.

"I know far less than you probably think I do, Ghost. I got lost in the sewers looking for you to quiz you on The Key. Some disturbingly friendly undead enlisted me to find you, called you their missing child. And, since I was looking for you anyway, I didn't see the harm. 

"Mind you, they wanted me to take you back to them, plus I was meant to face 'The Deathbringer,' who I assume is your friend with the head trophies. 'Course, _I_ only promised them to try to be helpful with whatever trouble you were in, which I'd say I've done. If they took that to mean I was going to be duking it out with a half-orc and dragging an unwilling elf to them, well ..." he shrugs and grins mischieviously. 

"I have a code. I always live up to my promises. Not my fault if folks aren't careful enough to listen to what exactly it is I'm promising."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 15, 2005)

Ba'aktar chuckles and grins amiably.

"Deathbringer. Nice," he says, and flicks the coin in Ru's direction, "Have a look if you want."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 15, 2005)

Phoenix Only

[sblock] Well Wasp's story should have entralled them pretty well, and I have heard it before. The coin and key business should provide further distraction. I think the Jackal could have gotten in a few quick rumages. Push come to shove and he is noticed he will offer his finds up to Vulgrath, pocketing a small cut of course.

He he he, I know who the _real_ Deathbringer is   

BTW Thanks for running a pair of truly enjoyable games. I look forward to these threads the most.
 [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 15, 2005)

"Well, the Key, the Key to the City eh" Ghost ponders and is about to answer Ru when Taran's question distracts him, turning his head he quickly answers the halfling "Yeah, he purchased his daughter, a fad of the elite" the elf says disdain dripping from every word "Hearing the news Wasp just delivered makes me understand why they've been purchasing kids"

Phoenix:
[sblock]bardic knowledge on the Key to the City[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Well, the Key, the Key to the City eh" Ghost ponders and is about to answer Ru when Taran's question distracts him, turning his head he quickly answers the halfling "Yeah, he purchased his daughter, a fad of the elite" the elf says disdain dripping from every word "Hearing the news Wasp just delivered makes me understand why they've been purchasing kids"
> 
> Phoenix:
> [sblock]bardic knowledge on the Key to the City[/sblock]




Ghost:
[sblock]Badic Knowledge check (DC vaiable) +25 - Obscure Success

The Key to the City
In the times before Metropolis' leaders fell from grace and became a defunct and outmoded piece of society, there were often occassions where they were called upon to make public speechs to praise heroes that had done great things for the people of the city.
The truely great heroes were awarded the Key to the City, an ornament that was supposed to give him a sound welcome anywhere he went.  Some others thought differently.
One of the last recipiants, an up-and-coming wizard by the name of Bylarn, was said to have related a tale about journeying into the bowels of the city with other Key recipiants, visiting a large chamber where the wealth of the city was stored, and initated into a secret society.  Unfortunately Bylarn was also a notoious drunkard, and it was into his second week of celebrating his award that his liver failed and he died.[/sblock]

Jovik:
[sblock]Ba'aktar was pretty quick, I'll give you the chance to pocket one thing before you can offer to share the rest.  You and Ba'akta can sort it out, it's all in the RG thead.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 15, 2005)

Phoenix Only
[sblock] I'll pocket the ring (small and easy to conceal), toss the sword to Ba'aktar with a "here you go Bruno". Now there was no coin listed, did he have any? I would offer any he had to Vulgrath, if he had none. I will offer the sword to Vulgrath instead. [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 16, 2005)

Turning back to Ru Ghost taps his finger to his temple "Yes I remember something of this key." he looks around the group to make sure he has everyone's attention and then continues in a rich, deep voice " In the times before Metropolis' leaders fell from grace and became a defunct and outmoded piece of society, there were often occassions where they were called upon to make public speechs to praise heroes that had done great things for the people of the city.

The truely great heroes were awarded the Key to the City, an ornament that was supposed to give him a sound welcome anywhere he went. Some others thought differently.

One of the last recipiants, an up-and-coming wizard by the name of Bylarn, was said to have related a tale about journeying into the bowels of the city with other Key recipiants, visiting a large chamber where the wealth of the city was stored, and then being initated into a secret society. Unfortunately Bylarn was also a notoious drunkard, and it was into his second week of celebrating his award that his liver failed and he died. " Ghost's voice falls silent but his words seem to echo ominiously around the great chamber.


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2005)

Ru looks up from examining the coin at Ghost's tale, and hits on something.

"Other recipients? Then ... there's more than one Key? Or is it this 'marking' the little girl was talking about?"

_And how the hells did the Killi-Kelli-Hek wind up owning a reward for service to the city?_


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 16, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Phoenix Only
> [sblock] I'll pocket the ring (small and easy to conceal), toss the sword to Ba'aktar with a "here you go Bruno". Now there was no coin listed, did he have any? I would offer any he had to Vulgrath, if he had none. I will offer the sword to Vulgrath instead. [/sblock]




Jovik:
[sblock]No coins.  When you offer the sword to Vulgrath he waves it away.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"You mean this?" Taran says as he pulls out his own coin.

"I'm guessing it was Hentre we encountered earlier Ghost, with the key and the voice."


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 17, 2005)

"But then why did he aid us? Just to get to Vulgrath? Seems easier ways to get at the old man than the way he did" Ghost says to Taran as he jabs a thumb towards the bloody mess.


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

"He was part of the raiding party though, right?  He had it in for the yellow robes as well."   Taran says.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "But then why did he aid us? Just to get to Vulgrath? Seems easier ways to get at the old man than the way he did" Ghost says to Taran as he jabs a thumb towards the bloody mess.




There is a spattering of blood as Hentre spits a retort to the group, "Vulgraf, he wanted him dead.  Hess Ne-el Il'ithuk wants all of you dead."

Vulgrath steps forward and mutter, "I cannot take anymore of his suffering," before his arm changes into a wickedly long barb, extending to pierce Hentre through the brain.

"We need to make a decision gentlemen.  I understand that all of us are here for different reasons, but our questions and spectulation will not bear fruit down here.  I will help however I can, but I think that you will know more of the situation than I."

"What do we do now?"

Jovik (OOC):
[sblock]I dunno if you have leveled yet or not, but go ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2005)

Looking at the bloody mess that was Hentre and shaking his head, Ru says "If Hentre's to be believed, the Yellow Robes have a vested interest in the little girl. They also know--or can point us to--both her soul and any more Keys, I imagine. 

"How about this, then: Zimmerman's announced this party, I assume? If the Yellow Robes want Stephanie back, that's the most likely place for them to strike. I say we clean up and all go to the soiree. If the Yellow Robes show up, we'll be there to protect the girl, and hopefully capture one to ... persuade to give us information. If they don't show up, we head back down here and look as best we can."

Here, Ru cracks a smile.

"Either way, we'll have ourselves a little fun before we face the end of the world, yes?"


----------



## Fenris (Nov 18, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Looking at the bloody mess that was Hentre and shaking his head, Ru says "If Hentre's to be believed, the Yellow Robes have a vested interest in the little girl. They also know--or can point us to--both her soul and any more Keys, I imagine.
> 
> "How about this, then: Zimmerman's announced this party, I assume? If the Yellow Robes want Stephanie back, that's the most likely place for them to strike. I say we clean up and all go to the soiree. If the Yellow Robes show up, we'll be there to protect the girl, and hopefully capture one to ... persuade to give us information. If they don't show up, we head back down here and look as best we can."
> 
> ...




The Jackal stands and says "Well, seems like Bubba here can think after all. Sounds like a grand plan lets go"
Phoenix only:
[sblock] The Jackal will quietley put the sword away in a concealed place before he speaks. I was having a heard time rationalizing why Jovik would attend this party. I must have typed four of five posts where he wouldn't go. No clothes, wouldn't fit in. then I thought. Hey, what a great place to pick some pockets! I have been way too noble of late.   [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

"Well, that could indeed be a sound idea.  I'm game."   Taran says.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 18, 2005)

"A party? With wealthy sorts?" Ba'aktar did not seem enthused by the prospect, "Meh, better be good drink."

Now that Hentre was officially dead Ba'aktar wagered he could retrieve a shiny thing or two from the remains without the torso trying to bite him in retaliation. He plodded over unceremoniously to rummage through the halfling's possessions for trophies. Hentre's short sword had caught the half-orc's eye, and it was about time that he actually got something of worth out of all this.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 19, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> The Jackal stands and says "Well, seems like Bubba here can think after all. Sounds like a grand plan lets go"
> Phoenix only:
> [sblock] The Jackal will quietley put the sword away in a concealed place before he speaks. I was having a heard time rationalizing why Jovik would attend this party. I must have typed four of five posts where he wouldn't go. No clothes, wouldn't fit in. then I thought. Hey, what a great place to pick some pockets! I have been way too noble of late.   [/sblock]




Jovik and Ba'aktar:
[sblock]Jovik, were you not going to offer the blade to Ba'aktar next?  Bah, you two work it out in the OOC, bring it up with him.[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 19, 2005)

There was no sun to set in the filthy sewer farms that dwelled below the city, and even if the dirty light could've reached such places, the view would not comfort those that would face the city's demons.

Vulgrath's herbal skills and healing powers sped the healing properties of the wounded companions, leaving little but stiff joints and tender bruises the next morning.  With the elderly elf's abilities, it felt like everyone had slept for a week.

The morning of Stephanie Zimmerman's party was, uninteresting.  By the time that everyone was packed and ready, it was only Stephanie herself who seemed reluctant to leave Vulgrath, but the elf's soothing words convinced her that she would have to return home eventually...

End of Chapter One​


----------



## Fenris (Nov 20, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Jovik (OOC):
> [sblock]I dunno if you have leveled yet or not, but go ahead.[/sblock]




Did and done sir.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 20, 2005)

Ba'aktar and Phoenix Only
[sblock] As Ba'aktar plods over and begins rummaging throught he halfling' rapidly cooling corpes, he comes up empty handed. Not a penny or bauble to be to found. He puzzles for a bit and then his eyes rest on the Jackal. He stands up and approaches the wirey young man. He approaches and spoke, "I had noticed the shiny sword on Hentre, but now it is not there. Do you know what has become of it?" crossing his bulging arms as he did so.

The young man stares the large half-orce striaght in the eye and says "Yes, I had offered it to Vulgrath, but he refused it. No one else seemed interested in it, are you?" and the young man produces the sword as if out of thin air and holds it out to the half-orc who turns it over admiring it's workmanship.

OOC: That's as far as I am willing to insert words into Ba'aktar's mouth or actions to his body. FD can say what he does with it.
[/sblock]


----------

